# Member Picture Discussions V6.0



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 19, 2006)

HOLY SHIT, NEW THREAD

*As usual, try keeping the convo/spam to a minimum, because this is going to be trashed anyway. 

NOW GO WILD! *


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like you enjoyed that party metronomy.


Happy now Mary ?^_^


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 19, 2006)

Metronomy those girls are hawt


BTW: NOOO liek 180 deleted posts T_T


----------



## Smokes (Dec 19, 2006)

There are no ugly people on NF, i've noticed.


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 19, 2006)

I love Zed


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> There are no ugly people on NF, i've noticed.


I concur.
P.S. post more pictures plz.


----------



## Smokes (Dec 19, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I concur.
> P.S. post more pictures plz.



Okie-dokie.


----------



## Michi (Dec 19, 2006)

^@____________@ i love your hair.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> Okie-dokie.


Michi beat me.  

Pretty face <3

Where are you from?
[I ask because of the background of your pictures]


----------



## Michi (Dec 19, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Michi beat me.
> 
> Pretty face <3
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, i couldn't help it D: <3

and yeah, same question. the background's beautiful!


----------



## Smokes (Dec 19, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Michi beat me.
> 
> Pretty face <3
> 
> ...



I'm from Texas, but I was up north in New York with my grandparents when I had my hair dyed.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 19, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> There are no ugly people on NF, i've noticed.



I doubt that.....


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> I'm from Texas, but I was up north in New York with my grandparents when I had my hair dyed.


Ah, where abouts in Texas?
Most of my family is up in Houston, I was adopted in Dallas. :3


----------



## Smokes (Dec 19, 2006)

Ryuk said:


> I doubt that.....



Blasphemy. We are all prettiful people here.


----------



## Smokes (Dec 19, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Ah, where abouts in Texas?
> Most of my family is up in Houston, I was adopted in Dallas. :3



Little suburby part of Fort Worth. Don't come visit me, my house is a mess.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> Little suburby part of Fort Worth. Don't come visit me, my house is a mess.



Haha.
Alright, I know where Fort Worth is, my friend lives in that area.

My apartment is a mess, so I know how you feel. -_-


----------



## Shishou (Dec 19, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> There are no ugly people on NF, i've noticed.



You must have only been looking at my pictures then.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 19, 2006)

Remus said:


> I love Zed



thank youu 


But still T_T


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 19, 2006)

Sense mouse wtf?! you're hair is awesome!!  It reminds me of...Final Fantasy ft. Gackt..or sumthing AAAH I want longer hair again...I want to do the hair of Miyavi like how he did it in Jibun Kakumei...So awesome


----------



## Dave (Dec 19, 2006)

its zed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kei00 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gin said:


> its zed!!!!!!!!!!!!



Zed is my pictar hero


----------



## Jonas (Dec 19, 2006)

A new picture discussion thread? Rite on! 

All people is looking good


----------



## Michi (Dec 19, 2006)

You look cute jonas 

 but not orange?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

Patrick. 
Wanker <3


----------



## Jonas (Dec 19, 2006)

Michi said:


> You look cute jonas
> 
> but not orange?


Thank you Michi <3  

yes. I have gone from orange 2 blacc.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 19, 2006)

Gin said:


> its zed!!!!!!!!!!!!



It is I!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Kei said:


> Zed is my pictar hero




I am????????


----------



## Dave (Dec 19, 2006)

awsome new avy zed!!!!


----------



## Kei00 (Dec 19, 2006)

Zed said:


> It is I!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am????????



Yea. I need to take new pics. I'll do Zed Cosplay


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 19, 2006)

Gin said:


> awsome new avy zed!!!!



thanks!!!! **


----------



## Michi (Dec 19, 2006)

@ jonas

@gene_chan:  aw nice.

 kori, you're beautiful *<333333333* ;__________; i'm jealous


----------



## gene_chan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanx Michi XD

nice pics P.B


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 19, 2006)

Gene-chan: I like the hair color, and it's sad that it's your farewell pic 

Metro/Dave: Thanks for the dedication, now dedicate me the girl, and we're good. 

JH: Small much? =D

Naptha: I ain't good at smiling either, man. =D

Jonas: Listening to what? Jeez, man, where are the girls =)

JES: Master of pink

Mary: Merry Xmas to you too, and nice, sexy, desirable, finger-licking lickable legs...


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2006)

RED TIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111 i can't rep you T__T


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2006)

I must admit, Paracetamol Boy, that is a lot of. . . eyeshadow, is it?

Regardless, NF is graced by another picture.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 19, 2006)

PB you're really cute


----------



## Michi (Dec 19, 2006)

I love that picture cmx <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you, really? I think you owe a certain FC some pictures...


----------



## Michi (Dec 19, 2006)

^ i owe nothing.


x]


----------



## Smokes (Dec 19, 2006)

I have to make a statement.

Kori is sexy as hell and even if you are a girl or a gay or an animal you know it.

Thank you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2006)

Michi said:


> ^ i owe nothing.
> 
> 
> x]


You owe pictures!!!!! 

Don't try to deny it, I got witnesses.


----------



## Freija (Dec 19, 2006)

CMX stop lying about your weight i've always known you weren't fat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2006)

That picture is 2 years old. I wasn't fat then.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 19, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That picture is 2 years old. I wasn't fat then.



Your age says 25? You were still in high school at 23?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

CMX, cute picture. <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> Your age says 25? You were still in high school at 23?


That's not a Highschool graduation. 



Wolfwood said:


> CMX, cute picture. <3




Thanks for the kind words. Too kind.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 20, 2006)

Whoa Jonas, who's the chick.  It's too bad Sweden has such strict laws about ^ (use bro)-white women relations.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 20, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> JES: Master of pink



Well thank you  


@ Paracetemol Boy, Nice pictahs


----------



## Sakura (Dec 20, 2006)

METRONOMY - You guys are so wasted. o__0
JH1STGEN - BIGGER. 
SENSE - OMFG. You changed your hairstyle/color. =O But you still look cute. <3
JES - Haha. Narutard. ^__^
JONAS - Sweeet. <333
NAPTHA - You look like someone I know. I just don't know who. 
GENE CHAN - Awww. <33
KORI - You are fucking hot. like me <333 I love ze red tie.
JEREMY - Aw. Highest Honors. >___< luff ya.
BLACKMASTA - Haha. loving the hair.
HEROIC - Is that someone else's girlfriend?  LOLZIES. nerd. xDDD
WINDWHISPERBOMB - You look awesome!


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 20, 2006)

CMX: whoa highest honours -- i am impressed. why the hell u workin at IBM!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

It's the worst institution in the continental United States.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2006)

XDDD you must be so proud CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm part of an elite and prestigious group. 

I'm so proud my pants are coming off.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 20, 2006)

WindWhisperBomb is so cute. ><

Lookit CMX all bragging and stuff. x]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, my college is very brag worthy. I was the only 1 person in my course, which is the only reason I got highest honors. No competition.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 20, 2006)

Remus said:


> I love Zed



wtf? keep ur hands off _my zed_  haha
@ WindWhisperBomb: hot boy 
@ Heroic: damn as usual you shine bright haha
@ Paracetamol Boy: damn girl u fine, hey i want that tie 
@ Sense Mouse: you look a bit like cloud 
@ 4thandnaruto: ur pretty cute there
@ Jiraya_Ero_Senjin: whats with the pink hun? GUYS DON WEAR PINK


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Kakashi's_girl said:


> wtf? keep ur hands off _my zed_  haha



On msn you said I was a dork..


----------



## Smokes (Dec 20, 2006)

Zed said:


> On msn you said I was a dork..



is that the chargin mah lazer dude in the sunglasses of the dude in your avi?? That's win.


----------



## Jonas (Dec 20, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That picture is 2 years old. I wasn't fat then.


Dude, you said that last year too  

@SASUNARU: that's just one friend of mine  
@SAKURA: THANX U 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> is that the chargin mah lazer dude in the sunglasses of the dude in your avi?? That's win.



yeah it is lolll


----------



## Waffletime! (Dec 20, 2006)

Kori is gorgeous.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Sense Mouse said:


> is that the chargin mah lazer dude in the sunglasses of the dude in your avi?? That's win.



Anyways, changed it now again...to my lovely girl Jessica<3<3


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 21, 2006)

Mizu ur soo hot boy  i luv my Asians haha call me


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 21, 2006)

Lol, Mizu, don't you wanna share some of that goodies.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

Mizu, nice pictures like always.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks KG and WW.

and yea Haru, ch.336 was boring.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Thanks KG and WW.
> 
> and yea Haru, ch.336 was boring.



CH 336 was amazing.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 21, 2006)

Haru said:


> CH 336 was amazing.



In a way yes seeing Kakuzu have flashbacks ripping Hearts from Sand ninja.....


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryuk said:


> In a way yes seeing Kakuzu have flashbacks ripping Hearts from Sand ninja.....



That's what triggers my adrenaline. 


Nice pics everyone ^_^


----------



## Kameil (Dec 21, 2006)

Haru said:


> That's what triggers my adrenaline.
> 
> 
> Nice pics everyone ^_^



Me too and thanks the same for you forever pretty.Im sort of Morbid...>.>


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryuk said:


> Me too and thanks the same for you forever pretty.Im sort of Morbid...>.>



I think you look cute .


----------



## Kameil (Dec 21, 2006)

Haru said:


> I think you look cute .



 well thanks......


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 21, 2006)

yea mike is pretty fine


----------



## Sakura (Dec 21, 2006)

You guys look so hot. <333

Anyways, Victory's Trap, you are so pretty.


----------



## Victory's Trap (Dec 21, 2006)

Sakura said:


> You guys look so hot. <333
> 
> Anyways, Victory's Trap, you are so pretty.



Aww that's sweet of you, thanks : D.

Nice pictures everyone ^.^.


----------



## B (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryuk said:


> In a way yes seeing Kakuzu have flashbacks ripping Hearts from Sand ninja.....


Tentacle rape.


----------



## Michi (Dec 21, 2006)

^she is.


----------



## B (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you. xB


----------



## Waffletime! (Dec 21, 2006)

Comments same as above for everyone; pretty and handsome, respectively to genders.

Shroomsday, you look very handsome. But I can't help but feel sad with that sad face of yours.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 21, 2006)

Admittedly the holidays are no time for the blues, so I've edited a excessive grin pic in. And thanks =)


----------



## Michi (Dec 21, 2006)

i like your christmas picture shrooms.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2006)

Shrooms, you look quite manly for a chick.


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Dec 21, 2006)

Sense Mouse and Daisy Chainsaw are both extremely beautiful. It had to be said.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 21, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Shrooms, you look quite manly for a chick.



I took hormonal treatments to help my athletic career.


----------



## B (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice pictures. :B


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 21, 2006)

Shroomy has the Xmas spirit.

And B, you look cute. <3


----------



## B (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you. ^^


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

B. <3

Sean, you look adorable.


----------



## Michi (Dec 21, 2006)

@hahathatsfunny13:  aw nice!
-
Dawn! You're so adorable!  <3333333 you look super young. xP


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

Michi said:


> Dawn! You're so adorable!  <3333333 you look super young. xP



-_- I know.
I sound super young too.
I guess you could call it a theme.

I'm doomed to be carded everywhere I go.  

[<3]


----------



## Michi (Dec 21, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> -_- I know.
> I sound super young too.
> I guess you could call it a theme.
> 
> ...



But looking young is a cute thing. 

<.< i'm in love with your smile *.* oh btw, happy holidays!  XD


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

Michi said:


> But looking young is a cute thing.
> 
> <.< i'm in love with your smile *.* oh btw, happy holidays!  XD



Aw, thank you. 

You too sweetie. <3333


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2006)

Dawn wins as usual :3 but it's lacking a santa hat


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> Dawn wins as usual :3 but it's lacking a santa hat


 Aw. Peter <3

Being Jewish, I tend to lack a santa hat. /

Less yelled at me about that too. T_T
I don't have 2.99 to buy one. ><


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2006)

<33333333

stop being a jew for a day and wear that hat... i know you'll liek it!!!! one time offer, you stop being a jew for a day, and ill stop being a christian for a day :3

btw, have you scanned those pics of your parents when they were hippies yet, i can't wait to see a real pair of hippies


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> <33333333
> 
> stop being a jew for a day and wear that hat... i know you'll liek it!!!! one time offer, you stop being a jew for a day, and ill stop being a christian for a day :3
> 
> btw, have you scanned those pics of your parents when they were hippies yet, i can't wait to see a real pair of hippies


<33

Lol. I PROMISE if I get extra money, I will buy a santa hat for you. xD

As for my parental pictures, I was looking for the pictures yesterday, apparently my mom said she put them in the attic so when I visit this coming weekend, I'll go up there and search for them. [I'm pretty sure I know where they are]


----------



## B (Dec 21, 2006)

<3333 Dawn.


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> <33
> 
> Lol. I PROMISE if I get extra money, I will buy a santa hat for you. xD
> 
> As for my parental pictures, I was looking for the pictures yesterday, apparently my mom said she put them in the attic so when I visit this coming weekend, I'll go up there and search for them. [I'm pretty sure I know where they are]



 Dawn wins!!!!!!!!!!!.....again :3


omg so you didn't forget it  <3333


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2006)

I c u dawn. U kant hyde fo'evar.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

Haru said:


> I c u dawn. U kant hyde fo'evar.



I tried really hard though. D:


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 21, 2006)

/doubleposts
JOSIP. You sweet sweet boy you.
I love you. x]

PS. NONFAT.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 22, 2006)

Shrooms, I love your holiday spirit. :3
HAPPY HOLIDAYS, DAWN-BEAR. =D

I don't see the need for hesitation, Josip. You look beautiful. >____< <3333 [/outtawords]


----------



## Waffletime! (Dec 22, 2006)

Sunshine and gasoline, you look very nice.

And THC (may I call you Dawn? ), very cute! xD


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas all you crazy otaku.


----------



## Twizted (Dec 22, 2006)

I haven't posted a pic in here in a while. Enjoy. 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought....... I thought I was cool, Twiz 

PS, Kori is hot o_o


----------



## Twizted (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh, you so are. You're so cool, that when I tried to write your name on a piece of paper so that I could take a picture with it, the paper caught on fire.


----------



## Emery (Dec 22, 2006)

That thread is big pedo bait.  


*cough's loudly, but suggestively*CrazyMoronx*cough*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 22, 2006)

CMX?  Isn't that a form of jailbait?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 22, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> /doubleposts
> JOSIP. You sweet sweet boy you.
> I love you. x]
> 
> PS. NONFAT.



Thanks, Dawn. <333 And of course I'm not FAT! 



Sakura said:


> I don't see the need for hesitation, Josip. You look beautiful. >____< <3333 [/outtawords]


I am mostly in hesitation because I look pissed as hell on the picture but that is only due to the light in my eyes. >_<

Thanks, dear! 

*Mary:* Hot as usual. <3
*CMX:* You look like a nice chap. <3
*Haru:* Extremely cute! <3
*Shroom-man:* Marry me, please? Thx bai. <333
*Dawn:* Happy Holidays to you as well, dear. Cute!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2006)

Jos, play something on yer SG for me. =3


----------



## Haruka (Dec 22, 2006)

Omfg. I <3 Zed's new haircut.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 22, 2006)

Haru is so hawt.  Wuts ^ wit dat?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 22, 2006)

Twizted3584- aw, I woke up to something cute. Thank you dear. :3
JH1stGen- Saranghae. <33333333
[I seriously need to brush up on Korean. -_-]


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't you mean it turns to ice? xD

New Zed pictures!?


----------



## Twizted (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, if you want it to turn to ice, I suppose we can work that out, but I remember it being distinctly ironic. The paper definitely caught fire. Maybe that means that you're hot O:

@ Dawn:


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm no where near as hot as the other people in that thread xD

How could I compare to the newest pic spammers? O_o


----------



## Voynich (Dec 22, 2006)

@ thiscorrosion: Love the hat, but tone down on the eyeliner. Seriously. I have the vague idea that you might actually look rather hot in your unpainted state ;p


----------



## Michi (Dec 22, 2006)

Pretty pictures mitsuki 

merry christmas XD


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 22, 2006)

Everyone looks so nice.  [Err most ]


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 22, 2006)

Haru said:


> Omfg. I <3 Zed's new haircut.


Thanks^^ but now I want Miyavi's haircut from jibun kakumei...But if I'm going to let it grow...I will look like some hard rocker...which I ain't... 


Remus said:


> Don't you mean it turns to ice? xD
> 
> New Zed pictures!?



Yeah, everyone run

[QUOTE="MitsukiShiroi]"What do I want from Santa this year?" XD[/QUOTE]

Me and You <3-ing


----------



## Michi (Dec 22, 2006)

DH has shorter hair?


----------



## Heroic (Dec 22, 2006)

Omgg, Mitsuki is so HOT, i'm about to fall in love


----------



## Lord James (Dec 22, 2006)

Rie looks pretty and cute as always.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2006)

Darkhope said:


> Everyone looks so nice.  [Err most ]


Long hair was better. 

And what do you mean, most? Is that some sort of hateful suggestion!?! :amazed


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 22, 2006)

Heroic said:


> Omgg, Mitsuki is so HOT, i'm about to fall in love



Hahaha omg XD


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2006)

Mitsuki the cutie. WE <3 YOU.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 23, 2006)

Kei, cute pictures. <3


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 23, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> *Shroom-man:* Marry me, please? Thx bai. <333



Oh you


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Mitsuki is under my tree





Sakura said:


> Mitsuki the cutie. WE <3 YOU.



lol @ both XD

Rukia: I like your Kurenai impression. 

What's the color of your eyes?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2006)

> What's the color of your eyes?


They are blue.

You seem to have quite a large fan-base in this thread...I am not surprised. 

Thanks again for the rep.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

Rukia said:


> They are blue.
> 
> You seem to have quite a large fan-base in this thread...I am not surprised.
> 
> Thanks again for the rep.



It's mostly my friends who demand sexual favors, especially Seto. 

And no problem <3

Blue is a pretty color :3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 23, 2006)

Wheeeej Prettig Kerstfeest Mitsuki 
<33333333
Nice pictahs


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 23, 2006)

Pretty face you got there.. MitsukiShiroi


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Wheeeej Prettig Kerstfeest Mitsuki
> <33333333
> Nice pictahs



Dankjewel mij ook <333 

Thanks XD



Mizu said:


> Pretty face you got there.. MitsukiShiroi



Haha, thanks dear ^^;


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 23, 2006)

lol naru you camwhore


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

> KK WAS INSIDE K1NJ3 <3



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jonas (Dec 23, 2006)

Rukia: GIVE ME THAT WII.. NOW.. !! 

@Mario: lol, camwhore Mario  *is a hypocrite* 

@Mitsuki: lol, biggest camwhore of em all! still lookin good! 

@k1nj3: whore.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

Jonas said:


> Rukia: GIVE ME THAT WII.. NOW.. !!
> 
> @Mario: lol, camwhore Mario  *is a hypocrite*
> 
> @k1nj3: whore.


Uh oh, Irony!!!!!!!!!

Good looks, Jonas!!


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 23, 2006)

Misty.....like the song says...."All I want for Christmas is Youuuuuuuuuuuuuu, Baby". Love your photos "el hotty". Merry Christmas little dude


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

Hardjacket said:


> Misty.....like the song says...."All I want for Christmas is Youuuuuuuuuuuuuu, Baby". Love your photos "el hotty". Merry Christmas little dude



Haha thanks <3

@Jonas: Que le fuck? I already quiet camwhoring, this was just a temporary relapse.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

Arwen got a Wii??
Damn, she beat me to it!!


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

Old news mario >:]


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

*molests Arwen violently*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

We all know, Seto.
We all know.

@ Arwen: I forgot you told us.... 
ADD ftw


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> It's official, I love Arwen.


AWW, I LOVE YOU TOO! 



MitsukiShiroi said:


> *molests Arwen violently*



 [moans] 


Naruyamcha said:


> We all know, Seto.
> We all know.
> 
> @ Arwen: I forgot you told us....
> ADD ftw


O_O; someone actually didnt know?
Someone didnt notice the fact that it stood "GOT WII!!!!" on my screen name for 24 hours before it changed to, "I got a problem with Wii!!" ?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

ArwenChan said:


> O_O; someone actually didnt know?
> Someone didnt notice the fact that it stood "GOT WII!!!!" on my screen name for 24 hours before it changed to, "I got a problem with Wii!!" ?



LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

I got a problem with Wii, allright. No orders are to be pre-ordered for the January truckloads.
First come, first serve... oh man. Looks like camping out will be another option!


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

This is when all us average people working at a video game store are laughing at the rich people <3 Their money arent getting them the wii's faster.

However, our jobs are 

MAN MAN I LOVE WORKING AT TOY/GAME STOREEEE XDDDDDDD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

You're lucky as hell, Arwen!! If I was you, I'd write on a Wii box something along the Abridged Series quotes, like "My Hair is in the box"

I'd have to stick with camping out close to the gaming store, like flies on shut yo' mouth!! [/LeBron James]


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

^ wtf o.0; ?
o-o I Wrote "Arwen", and taped it on <3

It stood untouched for 3 days, which was until today, when i bought it XDD


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2006)

ARWEN'S SO CUTE. >w<

I just killed the thread. [/bahongas]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

I remember now! XD
Forgive me, I got as much ADD as there are stars in the sky

@ Laura: QFT!! And Nihao, btw!! X3


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2006)

Chinese is sexy. <3333
nihao to you too. XDDDD


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

Sakura said:
			
		

> ARWEN'S SO CUTE. >w<
> 
> I just killed the thread. [/bahongas]


o.0; NO, not cute. NO.
:'D arwen is BADASS, not cute ;_______;


Naruyamcha said:


> I remember now! XD
> Forgive me, I got as much ADD as there are stars in the sky
> 
> @ Laura: QFT!! And Nihao, btw!! X3


o-o uhu


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2006)

Arwen looks cute in that shot, Jonas looks like Cute Gay Lad


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2006)

arwen... I need wii as well..I already have zelda, but still no wii


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> Arwen looks cute in that shot, Jonas looks like Cute Gay Lad


, not cute.



Zed said:


> arwen... I need wii as well..I already have zelda, but still no wii


.. o-o you got the game, but not wii :'D ??


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 23, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Long hair was better.
> 
> And what do you mean, most? Is that some sort of hateful suggestion!?! :amazed



I meant most because some people took pictures where they look scary/weird ON PURPOSE!


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah...I already ordered it...but the game...The only gameplay I have is reading the manual -_-


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 23, 2006)

I WANT A WII!  DAMN YOU PEOPLE!  



sexy zed


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2006)

Darkhope said:


> I WANT A WII!  DAMN YOU PEOPLE!
> 
> 
> 
> sexy zed



Arigatou..^_^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

For the last time, Arwen is BADASS!!!  

And yeah, I got a few games sans Wii. I do hope to get the console in a few weeks' time!


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 23, 2006)

Zed said:


> Yeah...I already ordered it...but the game...The only gameplay I have is reading the manual -_-


.. :'D [laughs] I do that when installing games on the computer XD



Darkhope said:


> I WANT A WII!  DAMN YOU PEOPLE!
> 
> 
> 
> sexy zed



LALALALALALALALALALALALA <33


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 23, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> *For the last time, Arwen is BADASS!!!  *
> 
> And yeah, I got a few games sans Wii. I do hope to get the console in a few weeks' time!



I thought only Seto could call Arwen badass. Find your own nicknames Mario.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2006)

I once stole the manual of FFX just to read it...I lend it from a friend and completed in a weekend, but still got the manual

<3 you F-Shiroi


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2006)

hi thaer Pheebs Chan, wabcamsaecks???

OH WAIT I'm OUTSIDE THE BLENDER!!!! I have -15 VIT when outside the blender which gives me a lower protection to my health....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vanity (Dec 23, 2006)

Zed and Sense Mouse are hot. ^^

Zed are you a natural blonde? You appear to be. I am too.  Not to many natural ones. lol.

And you're in the Netherlands? I live in Canada but my background is Dutch.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2006)

Seto owes me a pic. @_@


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2006)

@ Pheebs Chan: Welcome!! I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here, nice shades too.

@ SunPeter: dude, I thought you were gonna make some sort of comeback by wearing a Dolphins Xmas hat to one-up me and have some people ridicule me in return.
Oh well, at least you got past Andrew Jackson ville!! (I know my history) XD
Good luck on your Holiday retreat, man.... but not so much on the Xmas night game!! 

@ Laura: Now you owe US a pic. =3


----------



## Pheebs Chan (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh Hi ^-^

Btw, blender is a sub-forum or what...? 

@Naruyamcha
Thank you so much. I hope so. ^-^


----------



## GMR1337 (Dec 23, 2006)

"cough", where are the member pictures?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> @ Pheebs Chan: Welcome!! I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here, nice shades too.
> 
> @ SunPeter: dude, I thought you were gonna make some sort of comeback by wearing a Dolphins Xmas hat to one-up me and have some people ridicule me in return.
> Oh well, at least you got past Andrew Jackson ville!! (I know my history) XD
> ...


D: I forgots to bring it >_>

Have one though...somewhere...


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2006)

Hay pheebs. Nice pics. <3333
SANTAMANN - Awesome pick-chas. Badass sunglasses// 



			
				Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> @ Laura: Now you owe US a pic. =3



I showed you a pic already.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 23, 2006)

Zed said:


> Arigatou..^_^



sure thing ^_^



Naruyamcha said:


> For the last time, Arwen is BADASS!!!
> 
> And yeah, I got a few games sans Wii. I do hope to get the console in a few weeks' time!



I SEE YOU. 



ArwenChan said:


> LALALALALALALALALALALALA <33



>_________> <33

Lookin good.  And everyone else! 



GMR1337 said:


> "cough", where are the member pictures?



 Id


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2006)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Zed and Sense Mouse are hot. ^^
> 
> Zed are you a natural blonde? You appear to be. I am too.  Not to many natural ones. lol.
> 
> And you're in the Netherlands? I live in Canada but my background is Dutch.



Yeah I am..but I want to dye it blue when it becomes long...just like miyavi...

cool dutch background^_^ like do you have a dutch last name or something??? 


Off-topic: I want to call Mitsuki, should I???


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 24, 2006)

Zed, I love your stomach and chest.

Just wanted to mention that.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 24, 2006)

Zed said:


> Yeah I am..but I want to dye it blue when it becomes long...just like miyavi...
> 
> cool dutch background^_^ like do you have a dutch last name or something???
> 
> ...



Yes I do. ^_^ I suppose I can PM it to you. Just don't want to post my last name publicly. LOL.

My dad was born over there. My mom's side of the family is Dutch though also.

And aww....blonde hair is my fav. LOL. But I guess blue would be....hmm...interesting. o_O Might as well do it when you're young, that's the only time you can do stuff like that and get away with it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah lol
Anyway, cool thing you're dad is dutch^^ can you also speak dutch a bit or so?? some girl I once was in a class with was from Canada and Australia, but she moved to Canada


----------



## Sakura (Dec 24, 2006)

Pheebs has tattoos. <3333


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 24, 2006)

pheebs has sexay*________*


----------



## Vanity (Dec 24, 2006)

Zed said:


> Yeah lol
> Anyway, cool thing you're dad is dutch^^ can you also speak dutch a bit or so?? some girl I once was in a class with was from Canada and Australia, but she moved to Canada



No I can't.  It's because my dad came here when he was 6 and they all just started speaking English even in their home because they wanted to learn English well since no one here speaks Dutch. Only my grandma knows how to speak it still.

I wouldn't mind learning it though if I could. o_O I don't think I'd retain it though just because no one here speaks it.

I sent you a PM by the way. ^_^


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

Sunuv is cute 

Don't indulge your parents next time though, who knows, they might put you under a guilliotine. D:


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 24, 2006)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No I can't.  It's because my dad came here when he was 6 and they all just started speaking English even in their home because they wanted to learn English well since no one here speaks Dutch. Only my grandma knows how to speak it still.
> 
> I wouldn't mind learning it though if I could. o_O I don't think I'd retain it though just because no one here speaks it.
> 
> I sent you a PM by the way. ^_^



ah that sucks but atleast more people speak english then dutch but dutch sounds kinda awkward to english people 

Got the pm, send one back^_^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Sunuv is cute
> 
> Don't indulge your parents next time though, who knows, they might put you under a guilliotine. D:


I know T_________T

Best not travel to France 

You too 

Oh! Go to the Secret Santa thread


----------



## Sakura (Dec 24, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> Best not travel to France



Or the Tower of London. >____>


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> I know T_________T
> 
> Best not travel to France
> 
> ...



OMGOMG.

I wish for the backrubs <33333333333333333

*reps for liek the best present ever*


----------



## Dango (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd go lesbo for Pheebs Chan.
You're so cute.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> OMGOMG.
> 
> I wish for the backrubs <33333333333333333
> 
> *reps for liek the best present ever*



I would totally give you backrubs like forever!

@Pheebs Chan: I'm not normally a fan of big tattoos, but I kind of find yours strangely sexy...


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 24, 2006)

oh shi- jailbait.


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2006)

Nina don't make me say how much cool those pics are


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2006)

omg monny your last picture you look like your going to eat all the pokemons

<3 <3 very cute as always


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 24, 2006)

Sunuv.......You gotta do it for the olds.....My mum and dad still make me do shit like that. I'm 26....a professional fighter and on a family holiday in Spain my mum made me put on a bull fighters jacket and hat and pose in front of a plastic bull. 

It makes em happy....PS It's just a bridge but what a fucking cool and massive bridge I love stuff like that.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 24, 2006)

I also enjoyed the bridge nice photos Sunuvmann.

Arwen: You've got a bad ass (?)
Mon: I'll give you credit for variation

Merry Christmas everyone =)


----------



## De Monies (Dec 24, 2006)

that was beautiful, less ;__;


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2006)

lol dre my hand is bigger

maybe because i'm a spic :amazed


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2006)

You're a spic but I'm a dego.


----------



## less (Dec 24, 2006)

lol @ Monny the Pokemon-eater

Mitsuki: I requested a camwhore note-pic of from you like two months ago but I never got it. This is one of the many many serious businesses I now, at Christmas, will be able to put to rest and forgive. It's time to move on.

Nice dress, Pheebs 

Sunuv: I've seen that last pic coming for a while now. We here at lesscorp inc. am quite pleased with the fact that the good citizens of Williamsburg, VA can spot a potential terrorist and take the appropiate measures. Makes us think the donation of assorted wooden torture implements wasn't just a bad call after a long day of drinking on the job.

I really have nothing to say about judge dre's hands 

De Monies: Dreadlocks AND Australian = Your boy must _never _wear a shirt


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 24, 2006)

That's pretty stunning less, the grail of santa hats indeed.

Dre: The latest 'do works well, but I was really hoping for a 'fro-hawk.


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 24, 2006)

Shroomsday said:


> I also enjoyed the bridge nice photos Sunuvmann.
> 
> Arwen: You've got a bad ass (?)
> Mon: I'll give you credit for variation
> ...



:'D ... No, I AM A badass 
I'm tired of being called cute


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 24, 2006)

Well it could be worse.


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2006)

judge|dre said:


> You're a spic but I'm a dego.



Dego power?


----------



## Ray (Dec 24, 2006)

Voynich- Wow, you look like a well behaved young women in that attire :amazed 
Looks can be so deceiving


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

less said:


> Mitsuki: I requested a camwhore note-pic of from you like two months ago but I never got it. This is one of the many many serious businesses I now, at Christmas, will be able to put to rest and forgive. It's time to move on.



You did? 

I must have totally missed it. D: What did you want it to say?


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 24, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> You did?
> 
> I must have totally missed it. D: What did you want it to say?



I want it to say Hardjacket is amazing in bed....yeehaar

(I know it's not for me just doing some tarping)


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

Hardjacket said:


> I want it to say Hardjacket is amazing in bed....yeehaar
> 
> (I know it's not for me just doing some tarping)



I can't do that unless confirmation. I won't spread lies.


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 24, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I can't do that unless confirmation. I won't spread lies.



How do you know my "I'm shit in bed secret"....Dammit with your secret mind powers I can't lie to you.....I still love you though


----------



## Pheebs Chan (Dec 24, 2006)

naahhh thanks you for the comments. ^-^

Actually I have tons of tattoos ^-^"


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

K1NJ3​
Dude, wtf. D: I told you you have prettier hair than me but to show off that gorgeous body of yours in the process is cruel.

*negs* D: D:


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2006)

mitsuki


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

k1nj3 said:


> mitsuki



 k1nj3 <33


----------



## Mori` (Dec 24, 2006)

that k1nj3 chick sure looks hot o_O


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

moridin said:


> that k1nj3 chick sure looks hot o_O



It's the devil photoshop Mori. D:


----------



## Mori` (Dec 24, 2006)

no she showed me on webcam as well o_O


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2006)

I love all this attention ;D


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2006)

moridin said:


> no she showed me on webcam as well o_O



Damnit, she's more willing for you than for me. 



k1nj3 said:


> I love all this attention ;D



Attentionwhore. D:


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 24, 2006)

Mori is cuuuute


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

OMG kinge.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Less     <3


----------



## ninamori (Dec 24, 2006)

Mugen X said:


> oh shi- jailbait.


IT'S SERIOUS BISNAZZZZZ.


Paracetamol Peter said:


> Nina don't make me say how much cool those pics are


*makes you say it*

maybe I should change my username to monny so you can stop calling me Nina. xD

<333333333333333333


judge|dre said:


> omg monny your last picture you look like your going to eat all the pokemons
> 
> <3 <3 very cute as always


;D

but it's pik-chu! I luv hiiiiim. =[ happy=hungry?


Shroomsday said:


> Mon: I'll give you credit for variation


xD Yes. variation of being very bored because my parents were like... lost on the other side of the world and not picking me up. I was at that party 3 hours after everybody else left. xD


less said:


> lol @ Monny the Pokemon-eater


I don't eat pokeymans, I train them! D: D: D: D:


Petar; lol awesome. xD I've been theeere. (5th grade, foooo)
Kinji; you stole my thunder (lol nonexsistant) with you and your hot sister. >[
Hans; why do you keep changin' your hair? >[ >[ >[ >[ Though it's still much more win than mine. <3
people i forgot because I'm too lazy to open another tag; LIEK THE HAT. LIEK THE FACE. LIEK THEM POSES. :3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

need i say it dawn?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> need i say it dawn?



 Saranghae  

EDIT:
Mia, your bangs look adorable. :3


----------



## Snickers (Dec 24, 2006)

Zomg that k1nj3 girl is smoking


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2006)

k1nj3 looks hot n sexy.

down is cute as always. the third pic winzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 24, 2006)

k1nj3, you n ur sis are really pretty.


----------



## delirium (Dec 24, 2006)

Dawn.. officially my favorite NFer. Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuthin To Fcvk with!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Delirium said:


> Dawn.. officially my favorite NFer. Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuthin To Fcvk with!



Damn straight. D<


[<3]



matricha said:


> down is cute as always. the third pic winzzzzzzzzzz



Aw, Thank you.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 24, 2006)

Cool pictures, everybody.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Cool pictures, everybody.


 
and ur very cute


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2006)

/envious of dawn's shirt


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

judge|dre said:


> /envious of dawn's shirt



I'll buy you one.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

i want a shirt too


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> i want a shirt too



I need to make more money.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 24, 2006)

matricha said:
			
		

> and ur very cute



Thanks, I`m sure you are as well.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh wow. DeathScythe, you're very handsome.


----------



## Iris (Dec 24, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Oh wow. DeathScythe, you're very handsome.



Thanks.

You are also handsome, along with many others here.

Too many to write all the name hehe.


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

T.T so many pictures to comment on...but dawn, i love your shirt (like others) <333

Ru-kun, you're puppy is so cute *.* red eyes >:E


----------



## Iris (Dec 24, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Michi is cute :3



She definitely is.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2006)

Cute pic Michi.  The santa hat is always a nice touch.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

nikki's mine.. chikusho


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 24, 2006)

Talk about dedication. Even when dropping a duece you still carry your big cardboard sword. Most girls would want privacy in that situation.


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Michi is cute :3





DeathScythe said:


> She definitely is.





Rukia said:


> Cute pic Michi.  The santa hat is always a nice touch.





innocuous ♥ said:


> nikki's mine.. chikusho



Aw thanks you guys <333333

 @ hoonie <3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

ramekaj- absolutely love the cosplay, you're such a cute riku
daisy- always enjoy your pics, absolute cutie
michi- cute little asian girl, can't go wrong
paracetmol boy- the tie -is- unnecessary <
pheebs- love the body art! do you have anymore? you should take a better pic of your tats......please 

happy holidays all~


----------



## Jonas (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi = Kawaaaai to infinity.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi and k1nj3....    

sizzlin'


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> ramekaj- absolutely love the cosplay, you're such a cute riku
> daisy- always enjoy your pics, absolute cutie
> michi- cute little asian girl, can't go wrong
> paracetmol boy- the tie -is- unnecessary <
> ...


 thank you <33



Jonas said:


> Michi = Kawaaaai to infinity.


*.* thank you jonas <33333


Mizu said:


> Michi and k1nj3....
> 
> sizzlin'


XDD thank you <33


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

as i said before, shes mine.


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

aw hoonie <3

@iiyanaika: oh yeah, i forgot to say...

O.O you look freakishly familiar...XD i like the double you. (is talking about the mirror one)

@mizu: you don't look ugly; cute <3 *.*


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Mizu - cute picture. :3
Iijyanaika - you're very adorable. <33333333


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

Everyones pics make me happy...<3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi said:


> aw hoonie <3
> 
> @iiyanaika: oh yeah, i forgot to say...
> 
> ...



Thank you for stating the obvious.

thanks Woofwood.. or should i call you Dawn? or is that a nickname only your Peeps can call you.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi said:


> aw hoonie <3
> 
> @iiyanaika: oh yeah, i forgot to say...
> 
> O.O you look freakishly familiar...XD i like the double you. (is talking about the mirror one)



hmmmm, i just moved to san diego from florida???? do you know me? 

dawn- awe thanks dawn. i love your glasses, the frames look so kiyowo on you  arasuh?

B- wow, i just saw your eurotrip sig, that movie is just....great~


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

@ mizu

@Iijyanaika: *.* i live in san diego! O:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

dawn, who the heck is he?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi said:


> @ mizu
> 
> @Iijyanaika: *.* i live in san diego! O:



   omg......well i bartend on the weekends at admiral kid(off of harbor drive, a place for weddings and parties) and my day job is at the brigantine on coronado.........this is kinda creepy and neat all wrapped into one 

innocuous- annyong~ i saw her say *saranghae*, so i figure you taught her some hangul, nae? cho nun kim won jin ibnida


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> omg......well i bartend on the weekends at admiral kid(off of harbor drive, a place for weddings and parties) and my day job is at the brigantine on coronado.........this is kinda creepy and neat all wrapped into one



Quick Michi! Hes giving you hints on where you two might bump into eachother.

jot down the locations. lol

hangul means Korean in Mandarin..  wtf lol


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Quick Michi! Hes giving you hints on where you two might bump into eachother.
> 
> jot down the locations. lol
> 
> hangul means Korean in Mandarin..  wtf lol



really, because i thought hanguo ren/person hanguo hua/language. dui bu dui? ni shi yi ge zhongguo ren ma?

dawn- it's funny, but back then you didn't have it listed that you were in florida. if so i would have come to your work to play some video games and chat it up  but i never want to go back to florida, rah >:3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Mizu said:


> thanks Woofwood.. or should i call you Dawn? or is that a nickname only your Peeps can call you.



Either or is fine realy.
Dawn is my real name. :3



Iijyanaika said:


> dawn- awe thanks dawn. i love your glasses, the frames look so kiyowo on you  arasuh?


Thank you! <3
You used to live in Florida? You should move back, since I live there. :3
Saranghae.  
[Not as much as Hoon though, cause he gets jealous. x] ]




innocuous ♥ said:


> dawn, who the heck is he?


Who is who?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> cho nun kim won jin ibnida


 confuzzlin :3


Wolfwood said:


> [Not as much as Hoon though, cause he gets jealous. x] ]


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> confuzzlin :3



/still needs a program so she can see Hangul.


T__________T


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

@Iijyanaika: T.T nope never been there...hmm strange. O.O


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

i will be your eyes and mouth


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> really, because i thought hanguo ren/person hanguo hua/language. dui bu dui? ni shi yi ge zhongguo ren ma?



Hanguo ren means korean people in general.. haha you got it right!
and Hangou hua means the korean language!  oh snap! 

Dui bu dui? *Hen dui.(very right)*

ni shi yi ge zhongguo ren ma? * Bu shi, wo shi yi ge Taiwan ren.*


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> i will be your eyes and mouth




<3333333


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi said:


> @Iijyanaika: T.T nope never been there...hmm strange. O.O



quite strange indeed. when i first moved here, i was working at the borders in mission valley? hmm, who knows. i'm always looking for new friends though, since i moved to this new town and don't really know anyone :`( so if you do happen to see, you should say hi 

mizu- haha, a taiwanese huh. one of my really good friends is taiwanese  but yeah, i've never heard -hangul- used in zhongguohua. meh?


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

O: OMG! i always go to borders in mission valley! >.> too freaky


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm jealous of Michi now. ;_;


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> mizu- haha, a taiwanese huh. one of my really good friends is taiwanese  but yeah, i've never heard -hangul- used in zhongguohua. meh?



Yea, I meant to type "Korea", not "Korean" lol 

Hanguo is Korea the country. 



			
				Wolfwood said:
			
		

> I'm jealous of Michi now. ;_;



me too. shes getting all the member's attention.    lol jk.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm the clueless one now. ;_;


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm confused as well...
and don't be jealous dawn <3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

hey dawn, where in florida did you live? who knows, if i ever visit my friends(those bastards better come and see me though) maybe i can pop in your store. but you have to give me discount >.< hahaha, jk       <3 for dawn 

mizu-haha, wo zhidao. wo shi yi ge hanguo ren  keshi, you had said -hangul- was a word used in mandarin to say korea, that's where i got confused

michi- borders it is then. i always go there to see my friend who works in the cafe, and i'm a nerd and like to read  so that's probably where the chance meeting/passby happened


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi said:


> I'm confused as well...
> and don't be jealous dawn <3


<3



Iijyanaika said:


> hey dawn, where in florida did you live? who knows, if i ever visit my friends(those bastards better come and see me though) maybe i can pop in your store. but you have to give me discount >.< hahaha, jk



Discount, maybe!
I live in St. Petersburg, near tampa area.


*B*- Its raining where you are?
It hasn't gotten here yet I guess. ><


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes it is. Infact it was storming. x3 It should, cause you live more down south.


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

>.> i love the rain though...B, you're eyes...so pretty *.*

@Iijyanaika: XD maybe so...


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

dawn- wah! my grandparents live in clearwater, and i would go to st pete for the salvador dali museum  and there were wushu competitions i would compete in. discount....huzzzz-ah

B-cute pic, it made me think of the cheshire cat.....stripes? haha. and you also live in florida >.< but you know, i heard it had snowed in orlando for like a day not too long ago? and prior to that we had the snow in ....'89 or '91?

i was in jacksonville, what a crappy town >.>


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

_Confusious say, you go to jail bad boy._


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks. ^^ Yeah, I just got this new outfit thats grey with red stripes. I love stripes. XD

Yeah. It snowed ONCE right before I was born here in Panama City, I havn't seen snow at all. Only like on TV or something.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> _Confusious say, you go to jail bad boy._



and this is coming from a 35 year old korean man.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

B said:


> Yes it is. Infact it was storming. x3 It should, cause you live more down south.


Ah, good.
We need some. ><


Iijyanaika said:


> dawn- wah! my grandparents live in clearwater, and i would go to st pete for the salvador dali museum  and there were wushu competitions i would compete in. discount....huzzzz-ah


Ah, my mom lives in Clearwater. xD
I haven't went to the Salvador Dali Museum in forever. ><


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

HEY HEY HEY! who said i was korean?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

Hoon is your name. and based on ur PM's , i assumed you were korean too.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2006)

awe, i miss the dali museum 

innocuous- chongmal.......sam ship o???? and your name suk kind of gives it away.....babo  haha


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

what the crack? 

hoon is not my real name 

hoon is slang for hooligan in australia :/

EDIT: whats going on in here


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

Hoonie, post a picture of yourself :3


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> B is so cute O: *Tries to steal B, but fails*


<3.  Hey, what happened to your red bar? D:


Wolfwood said:


> Ah, good.
> We need some. ><


You most likely will! :3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

yea.. Mr. Jeffrey (Hoon) Suk


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 24, 2006)

B said:


> <3.  Hey, what happened to your red bar? D:
> 
> You most likely will! :3



atleast you dont have it as bad ass Denver. damn blizzard down there. also like the only place in the world where it has actually snowed alot this year.


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

I love rain and storms. I wish I could see snow.. ^^;


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Well, I got bored of it since too many people started getting red reps trend thingy. So I went back to the green rep life. I want to get 500,000 reps again since I had it before O: Also snow isn't that great well coming from New York it isn't.
> 
> *Attempts to steal the cute B again*


Lol. I wish I could have like full black/grey bar. xD Not possible though.
Good luck with the reps.
XP
I'd like to see snow for once though. :B


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi said:


> Hoonie, post a picture of yourself :3


no camera 


ive got my school id picture if you want that


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> no camera
> 
> 
> ive got my school id picture if you want that



i bet it's a baby picture...;__________;

though you're so cute when you're a baby *.*


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> no camera
> 
> 
> ive got my school id picture if you want that




school Id picture?
I want it.
xD


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> If I could actually get no rep bar at all, that would rock, rep is fail >O I don't likes it.
> 
> It hasn't snowed here yet, but It will eventually maybe on January or February, I remember last year it was snowing around March :S


Haha. x3


I'm thinking about requesting to have a scrolling image(or regular ) in my custom title.. xP


Is it me, or are alot of the emoticon's bandwidth being exceeded?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 24, 2006)

B said:


> Haha. x3
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about requesting to have a scrolling image(or regular ) in my custom title.. xP
> ...



only if you are browsing with Firefox, when on IE, thee emo cons shows.


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

Mizu said:


> only if you are browsing with Firefox, when on IE, thee emo cons shows.



Hah weird. x_X

I don't like IE. Oh well. xP


----------



## B (Dec 24, 2006)

I am. x3

And the pages are the streeeetched!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

Michi said:


> i bet it's a baby picture...;__________;
> 
> though you're so cute when you're a baby *.*





Wolfwood said:


> school Id picture?
> I want it.
> xD


i was 14-15 :x


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> i was 14-15 :x


still want it. xD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

now.. where can i get my hands on a scanner 

@mich: 8:41


----------



## Heroic (Dec 24, 2006)

nice nike's ipath


----------



## Michi (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> i was 14-15 :x





innocuous ♥ said:


> now.. where can i get my hands on a scanner
> 
> @mich: 8:41



I want to see your picture T.T
9:06 :3

@ipathskater420: i can barely even see you. >.<


----------



## mechaBD (Dec 25, 2006)

Heroic said:


> nice nike's ipath



Thanks bro. =)

@Michi - I know it's because my moniter is so bright. >.<' 

I took another one.


----------



## Michi (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah, much better. you're so cute. >.<


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

9:20

im gonna fall asleep before christmas


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 25, 2006)

oh snaps, its been 20 minutes since Christmas.. i didnt even notice. -_-


----------



## Michi (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> 9:20
> 
> im gonna fall asleep before christmas



>.> do you live in california or something? O:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

we both do


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 25, 2006)

we 3 do <

2 more hours, i just had christmas eve dinner........jack in the box. that's what happens when you're by yourself, hungry and 9pm  i don't think i'll ever eat there again


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> we 3 do <
> 
> 2 more hours, i just had christmas eve dinner........jack in the box. that's what happens when you're by yourself, hungry and 9pm  i don't think i'll ever eat there again



I don't think there are any jack in the boxes here. >_>
Maybe up in Orlando. ><


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 25, 2006)

it's funny all the things that are here and that aren't. when i got to california, i was looking for a publix or winn dixie, krispy cremes, duncan doughtnuts, krystal/white castle seem to be non existant so far. and a bunch of other things. and i was made fun of for saying -highway- instead of -freeway-  i feel like such a country bumpkin, haha


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> it's funny all the things that are here and that aren't. when i got to california, i was looking for a publix or winn dixie, krispy cremes, duncan doughtnuts, krystal/white castle seem to be non existant so far. and a bunch of other things. and i was made fun of for saying -highway- instead of -freeway-  i feel like such a country bumpkin, haha



><

Do you have msn or just aim?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

in-n-out~
in-n-out~

thats what our ha~mburgers
are~ about.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 25, 2006)

i saw the in and out was hella busy when i was driving around trying to find food  we didn't have those in florida though. and what's up with all of the del tacos and no taco bells????? GAH! plus people ask me to make some strange drinks out here on the west coast *sigh* i'm so misplaced, haha

msn= ejyanaika@hotmail.com
aim= iijyanaika


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> i saw the in and out was hella busy when i was driving around trying to find food  we didn't have those in florida though. and what's up with all of the del tacos and no taco bells????? GAH! plus people ask me to make some strange drinks out here on the west coast *sigh* i'm so misplaced, haha
> 
> msn= ejyanaika@hotmail.com
> aim= iijyanaika



No taco bells. 
That's madness. 


/adds you


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

OMG TACO BELL TUESDAYS 

3 tacoes for a dollar.

nothing beats that, not even 100 dollar steaks


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> OMG TACO BELL TUESDAYS
> 
> 3 tacoes for a dollar.
> 
> nothing beats that, not even 100 dollar steaks



I'm in total agreement with you. <3


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

OK, I just ate meat and I'm still hungry.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> OK, I just ate meat and I'm still hungry.


Eh, it happens to the best of us. ><


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

when you want to send mutliple PMs, is it like this: "A;B;C" or is it like this "A; B; C"


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 25, 2006)

ummmmmm, 100 dollar steaks.........i think i'd rather have some f. mignon or some kobe, rather than crotch-o smell


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Eh, it happens to the best of us. ><


Point made, I guess its time to keep eating my delicious seasoned meat w/ wrapped labanese bread.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> when you want to send mutliple PMs, is it like this: "A;B;C" or is it like this "A; B; C"



According to Brian it shouldn't matter, space or without space.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks, im about to send PMs to 30 people


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> thanks, im about to send PMs to 30 people



Lol. Thats a lot of people.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

my NF buddies ^^


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 25, 2006)

oop merry christmas on the west coast!!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

think i sent it to everyone 

merry christmas and good night xD


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 25, 2006)

In and Out is a Liquor Store in Michigan, you couldnt find any cripsy creme's? i feel your pain, crispy creme is the shit.


----------



## Michi (Dec 25, 2006)

judge dre, your picture is hilarious. XD

@reckless: *.* you have an amazing eye color +.+


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

nikki. my present!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

Michi said:


> judge dre, your picture is hilarious. XD
> 
> @reckless: *.* you have an amazing eye color +.+



Thank you


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

Rock Lee posted pictures. <3
You have pretty eyes :3


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 25, 2006)

Reckless i dub thee fuzzy brows... cool eyes, look like a wolf's.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone for ur comments

Since I have my own camera now, I can keep up with you all


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> No taco bells.
> That's madness.
> 
> 
> /adds you



are you kidding me ./...there's a bunch of Taco Bells here in CA


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

coughecolicough


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

Victory's Trap you are gorgeous


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 25, 2006)

nikki IS MINE! GOT IT?   lookin freakin hot as always sissy 
Iijyanaika: ur pretty fine there 
Rukia: pass some of that will ya? eh ur pretty cute 
Heroic: who is that girl??  not my replacement!!  lookin fine
MrYumYums: ur cute! haha u and i are spastic!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Ah, Reckless, finally a member with eyebrows bigger than my own.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, Reckless, finally a member with eyebrows bigger than my own.



Rock Lee style yo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Rock Lee style yo.


If you put it that way, I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you put it that way, I'm kind of jealous.



How come   ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm quite the fan of Rock Lee's fuzzy eyebrows.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm quite the fan of Rock Lee's fuzzy eyebrows.


Ah, then thats understandable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, I love Lee and Gai.

On another note, that's quite the collection of games you've got there. I'm also jealous of that.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 25, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, I love Lee and Gai.
> 
> On another note, that's quite the collection of games you've got there. I'm also jealous of that.



Haha. Don't be.
I wouldn't have so much if I didn't work at a game store.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

I would probably have a heathy collection myself, but I tend to sell off all my games after I've played them. I just liked getting money, even if I don't really need it.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

Impressive game collection you got there, I should get me some of those myself.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

dawns got a freaking tatoo 


i have a tatoo too  - a temporary tatoo >:3 nyoro~n


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah! Tattoo is cool factor+1.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

what about temporary tatoos? :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

I think the equation for that is cool factor-1. :amazed


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

dammit. ):


what about marker-drawn rings?


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Dec 25, 2006)

Temporary tattoos are cool as well, depends if they've been applied correctly or not


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Look at the bright side; at least you can wash it off with warm water!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

oh yah, im pro at temporary tatoos.


im damn proud


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, Reckless, finally a member with eyebrows bigger than my own.



Hahahaha, I dont think anyone will beat my eyebrows


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Hahahaha, I dont think anyone will beat my eyebrows


You may be right. I'm sure a contender will arise eventually; you'd better watch your ass!!


----------



## B (Dec 25, 2006)

Dawn, awesome pics! From the games I see in your collection are awesome. XD
I played a little bit of quake before and it was pretty cool. x3 <3


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice, you got the whole room packed with gifts. I hope this is not some editing work you're pulling on us. But, seriously.. I'm jealous.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 25, 2006)

michi is kawaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 25, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Nice, you got the whole room packed with gifts. I hope this is not some editing work you're pulling on us. But, seriously.. I'm jealous.


I consider myself an amiture photo editor... this is not something I could pull off unless I had "models" and if you notice there are not many duplicate gifts in the room.  If I really wanted to waste my time and resources, I could have wrapped a considerable amount of empty boxes, I could pull it off.  If it makes you feel any better most of it was clothes...


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

bronzhawk said:


> I consider myself an amiture photo editor... this is not something I could pull off unless I had "models" and if you notice there are not many duplicate gifts in the room.  If I really wanted to waste my time and resources, I could have wrapped a considerable amount of empty boxes, I could pull it off.  If it makes you feel any better most of it was clothes...



Pretty neat, although you made it worse considering I love clothes, maybe not the clothes you have, though. More so, getting FF12 is crazy. I hate you even more, now.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

Ramekaj you are beautiful


----------



## Michi (Dec 25, 2006)

matricha said:


> michi is kawaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



 Thank you! <3

 @ MrYumYums's first picture...

Dawn! your tattoo looks awesome! and your collection... *.*

@bronzhawk: you have way more presents than i did....D:

@Ramekaj: your green eyes are just dazzling.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Ramekaj you are beautiful



Thanks, you got some "outstanding" eyebrows.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Thanks, you got some "outstanding" eyebrows.



Its not my fault they're big


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Its not my fault they're big



You need to get them trimmed, although I don't find it ugly of some sort. But, if you do one day decide to get yourself some facial care, you don't have to worry since some girls ask to get the mustache shaved clean, its no secret.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

One of my girl-friends wanted to get them done for, so I might do it


----------



## Fancy (Dec 25, 2006)

_One_ of your girls? You got more than one, I see.


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 25, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> One of my girl-friends wanted to get them done for, so I might do it



Girl-Friends? lol, yea, i have alot of those too. 

You trying to sound cool by giving false sense to people that you got a girl?

HUH?

jkz.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

By girl-friends, I meant friends I have that happen to be female, not romantically involved


----------



## Dango (Dec 25, 2006)

I heart your eyes, RW. So blue.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks mucho dango


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 26, 2006)

RugerRell- you look like ice-cube with face piercings.


----------



## RugerRell (Dec 26, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> RugerRell- you look like ice-cube with face piercings.



got to be slang for you thinking i look cool


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 26, 2006)

RugerRell said:


> got to be slang for you thinking i look cool



you look like you got style and is popular with the ladies.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Pretty neat, although you made it worse considering I love clothes, maybe not the clothes you have, though. More so, getting FF12 is crazy. I hate you even more, now.


You hate me?!  Feel pity for me because I was only able to play FF 12 for half an hour that I will most likely will not be able to play for an other 2 or 3 days.  Oh the torture.  If you are pondering as to why I cannot play, I have surgery on my left wrist and I will not be able to fully utilize a controller for a couple of days... 

Love the FF costume!  Is the green your natural color?  If so, they are absolutely stunning!  And to be honest the cleavage ain?t bad either...


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

bronzhawk said:


> You hate me?!  Feel pity for me because I was only able to play FF 12 for half an hour that I will most likely will not be able to play for an other 2 or 3 days.  Oh the torture.  If you are pondering as to why I cannot play, I have surgery on my left wrist and I will not be able to fully utilize a controller for a couple of days...
> 
> Love the FF costume!  Is the green your natural color?  If so, they are absolutely stunning!  And to be honest the cleavage ain’t bad either...



Oh, in that case I don't hate you anymore. Aww, sorry to hear about your temporary handicap. Torture, indeed. And, green is my color by birth.

PS - The cleavage comment got me happy laughing.


----------



## RugerRell (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Oh, in that case I don't hate you anymore. Aww, sorry to hear about your temporary handicap. Torture, indeed. And, green is my color by birth.
> 
> PS - The cleavage comment got me happy laughing.



ayo ma which part of VA is you from?


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

RugerRell said:


> ayo ma which part of VA is you from?



Richmond.


----------



## Michi (Dec 26, 2006)

@jason: so britney's that girl... she's the one you told me about right? XD

haha you guys make a cute couple. x]


----------



## Tri-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

lol she's not my gf tho she get's on my nerve's alot -_-


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

You kids are cute together, seriously.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

yea Tri-kun. shes a keeper.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 26, 2006)

tri hehe brittney is pretty hot there  and ur actually really cute  -reps-


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> PS - The cleavage comment got me happy laughing.


I don't get what was funny.... i thought you brought smexy back


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 26, 2006)

Mizu, u pretty fine boy  CALL ME


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

bronzhawk said:


> I don't get what was funny.... i thought you brought smexy back



I'm afraid not, darling.


----------



## Michi (Dec 26, 2006)

Mizu, i thought you said that you weren't going to be on 
<3 cute pictures.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

Michi said:


> Mizu, i thought you said that you weren't going to be on
> <3 cute pictures.




I'm still on holiday break.  

thx


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Dec 26, 2006)

-annoyed- eh just forget i said anything lol hey ninamori, any shoes?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

Kakashi's_girl said:


> -annoyed- eh just forget i said anything lol hey ninamori, any shoes?





haha, sorry i cant call you. I suck at phone conversations.


----------



## Ray (Dec 26, 2006)

Will most likely be said again by many more people  
B your are cute

@Michi :amazed  your cute too!


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you. ^^


<3333 Michi and Tri is cute too. :3


----------



## ninamori (Dec 26, 2006)

Kakashi's_girl said:


> -annoyed- eh just forget i said anything lol hey ninamori, any shoes?


...what shoes? <_____<

I wear Brooks! :3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 26, 2006)

Green Man. <333


----------



## Mori` (Dec 26, 2006)

B looks cute like usual ^^


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

Ty. I love you sig, Mori. ^^


----------



## Mori` (Dec 26, 2006)

xD I stole it from deviantart for the holidays >_>

I'm rather partial to your manga ones =p

i tried adding you to msn t'other day, sometimes msn hates me though and doesn't add ><


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

Haha, I do that for avatars sometimes.
Thanks. 

Okay, next time I log on i'll accept. x3


----------



## Saosin (Dec 26, 2006)

B is hot. >> << >>;

-shot-


----------



## Michi (Dec 26, 2006)

nice picture green man <3 
and thanks x]

aw you're so pretty B <33


----------



## Seany (Dec 26, 2006)

great pics everyone (as usual )

B and michi are real cute x3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

recklesswinja has become one of my heroes.


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

@Reckless : LOL. Just the whole finger and the nod make me lol.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

thats why it was so cool


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 26, 2006)

damn, Mizu looks like he could be a Teriyaki boy...something like Wise


----------



## Michi (Dec 26, 2006)

reckless's video's pretty funny XD


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

lol thanks

I have another one with 2 fingers, but its not as funny


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

I saw it.. XD


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

hahahahaha Im gonna watch it again


----------



## Haruka (Dec 26, 2006)

Lmao Hans, I love you.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Mizu is hawt.

Reckless has pretty eyes.

*leaves thread*


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey ramekaj nice ass


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

Zed said:


> damn, Mizu looks like he could be a Teriyaki boy...something like Wise



i prefer Johnny Astro or aka Verbal.  

but Wise is fine.



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Mizu is hawt.
> 
> Reckless has pretty eyes.
> 
> *leaves thread*



I know. SOmeone turned the heater on too high. I'm sizzlin'.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Mizu said:


> I know. SOmeone turned the heater on too high. I'm sizzlin'.



This is bad. Turn it off.

*gets ice for you*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Haru said:


> I believe Mitsuki is actually eating chocolate.



This could be true.

Haru's post will now be deleted for revealing the truth. mad


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Hey ramekaj nice ass


And here I thought we had a mature audience.


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

Mitsuki you're so cute. <3333


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

need i say it mitsu-chi?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> And here I thought we had a mature audience.



We are mature. But the men have progressed slowly in maturing so most are stuck in puberty. 

I like the cosplay though <3 Rikku, right?



B said:


> Mitsuki you're so cute. <3333





innocuous ♥ said:


> need i say it mitsu-chi?



You two make my heart spin of joy  <333


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> And here I thought we had a mature audience.



Ur 20 years old and you cosplay.Maturity has nothing to do with it

Besides, just read my user title!


----------



## Haruka (Dec 26, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> This could be true.
> 
> Haru's post will now be deleted for revealing the truth. mad



You sly fox.
I believe Mitsuki is actually eating chocolate.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Haru said:


> You sly fox.
> I believe Mitsuki is actually eating chocolate.



Nuu, Haru. D:

*deletes*


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

Mitsuki, let's be friends!   <3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

B said:


> Mitsuki, let's be friends!   <3



YES, LET US!



<3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> *Eats Mitsuki's Ipod*



I was eating it first! ;_;


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Ur 20 years old and you cosplay.Maturity has nothing to do with it
> 
> Besides, just read my user title!



Since when was age relevant to cosplaying, its about perceiving a certain character, which means it's a form of acting if taken seriously. You can sit there and argue that actors are immature in accordance to age, I'll just be your entertained bystander.



> I like the cosplay though <3 Rikku, right?



Totally, and cosplaying her is loads of fun. Oh, and you're real cute.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> >3 It's so yummy.



HAH, I know. I injected it with love and icecream. D:


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Since when was age relevant to cosplaying, its about perceiving a certain character, which means it's a form of acting if taken seriously. You can sit there and argue that actors are immature in accordance to age, I'll just be your entertained bystander.



Acting and cosplaying are on entirely differnet levels.Acting takes skill, dressing up like a character from ur favorite videogame is no better than what everyone else does on halloween night.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 26, 2006)

ramekaj, really nicely done^_^

reckless just needs love, cuz he doesn't have friends don't mind him


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> YES, LET US!
> 
> 
> 
> <3



Got MSN? :3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

B said:


> Got MSN? :3



shiroi_mitsuki@hotmail.com 


... huidgskje.

Mizu is a cute Naruto  <3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

Read his title. 
"Im a prick"

No point argueing with him. He'll always win.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 26, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Acting and cosplaying are on entirely differnet levels.Acting takes skill, dressing up like a character from ur favorite videogame is no better than what everyone else does on halloween night.



Hey, its a hobby. Shutup.


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> shiroi_mitsuki@hotmail.com



Thank you~  I'll add you next time I log.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Read his title.
> "Im a prick"
> 
> No point argueing with him. He'll always win.



I like the way you think


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

> No point argueing with him. He'll always win.


I'll just ignore him from now on.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

I cosplay too.


----------



## B (Dec 26, 2006)

lol the BF/GF thread was funny. I've never cosplayed. 
I wanna go to cons though in the future.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

B said:


> lol the BF/GF thread was funny. I've never cosplayed.
> I wanna go to cons though in the future.



That was the most fun Id had in a long time on these forums.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Looks more like MS Paint, ma.


How long it take to make that big cardboard sword? There's also something missing from this pic.



RecklessWINja said:


> That was the most fun Id had in a long time on these forums.


Why exactly is this forum not fun?


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

I can't cosplay anyone from Naruto, except for Kakashi, maybe. I don't really have that male body, or a perfect female figure for that matter. Just gonna have to stick with ol- buddy rikku for now. 



> How long it take to make that big cardboard sword? There's also something missing from this pic.


My dad made me the cardboard sword in 2 weeks, since it takes alot of effort to make one large enough, yet still good enough.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, its more fun when you have like a million people attacking you all at once


----------



## Haruka (Dec 26, 2006)

B said:


> lol the BF/GF thread was funny. I've never cosplayed.
> I wanna go to cons though in the future.



Fuck you fucking fuck.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 26, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I was eating it first! ;_;


LoL  . Maybe I should put my picture up.. hmm..

If more than 3 people tell me to in a angry offensive way ill do it.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 26, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Wait, whos that?



Supposedly Ramekaj


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shh... !
My photo editing skills were horrible. I did it with PS7. and i dont have MS Paint. i just have Paint... which is sheitty


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> LoL  . Maybe I should put my picture up.. hmm..
> 
> If more than 3 people tell me to in a angry offensive way ill do it.



DO IT YOU BITCH


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 26, 2006)

instead of being a prick, pluck your eyebrows


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

Zed said:


> instead of being a prick, pluck your eyebrows



I like my big ass eyebrows


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 26, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> DO IT YOU BITCH


Thats 1.


Zed said:


> instead of being a prick, pluck your eyebrows


Thats going to be referred to me when you see me .

Also, I think I seen Ramekaj before, I think I talked to her on AIM while I was on my quest to find Skuld's #1 Cosplayer..


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

theres so much hate here ):


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 26, 2006)

LET'S DISCUSS PICS RATHER THAN EYEBROWS.

KTHNXBYE.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

> Also, I think I seen Ramekaj before, I think I talked to her on AIM while I was on my quest to find Skuld's #1 Cosplayer..



Some people know me as angellover, which might ring a bell.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 26, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> LET'S DISCUSS PICS RATHER THAN EYEBROWS.
> 
> KTHNXBYE.



WHY EYEBROWS ARE cool


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Some people know me as angellover, which might ring a bell.



So you live in Richmind , VA...

do you attend VCU?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 26, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> LET'S DISCUSS PICS RATHER THAN EYEBROWS.
> 
> KTHNXBYE.



I HAVE A SECRET FETISH SRY.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

Mizu said:


> So you live in Richmind , VA...
> 
> do you attend VCU?


Yes, I live in Richmond. Although, I attend college in boston and not the commonwealth university.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 26, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Yes, I live in Richmond. Although, I attend college in boston and not the commonwealth university.



Oh. I see, nevermind then. 

back to topic.

MitsukiShiroi is pretty and hot. = pretty damn hot.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 26, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> LET'S DISCUSS PICS RATHER THAN EYEBROWS.
> 
> KTHNXBYE.



Your eyebrows are alright. I think they would look better skinnier.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

Haru said:


> I HAVE A SECRET FETISH SRY.


LET ME GUESS?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> LET ME GUESS?



Go ahead.


Ramekaj's eyes are delicious.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 27, 2006)

SMOKED CHEESE! 


nyoro~n :3


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Fuck you fucking fuck.



WUT.           >


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 27, 2006)

omg B.. i thought haru said that to me ><


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Some people know me as angellover, which might ring a bell.


Have you ever gotten a IM from someone with the screen name: UltimateKero?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

B said:


> WUT.           >



Lol T-shirt posted ftw. 

I <3 u.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Have you ever gotten a IM from someone with the screen name: UltimateKero?


I'm not sure.. any idea what we talked about? Because I'm practically online almost everyday, talking with different people.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I'm not sure.. any idea what we talked about? Because I'm practically online almost everyday, talking with different people.


Hmm, is your name Katy or something like that? Lives in Virginia?


----------



## Michi (Dec 27, 2006)

Jannoy, you look cute. <3 :]

@Ramekaj: you sure cosplay a lot. :3 very well done. XD

 Mitsuki you're so pretty <3333

@mizu: omg, it's naruto! well, mizu style.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Hmm, is your name Katy or something like that? Lives in Virginia?



Yeah, I used to live in linden. But, my parents moved to Richmond afew months back.



> @Ramekaj: you sure cosplay a lot. :3 very well done. XD


I've been cosplaying since 2001 and only attended two conventions, not really impressive, but loads of fun. D


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Is your AIM sn: DanceToCandlyLand?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

I think Kero just reached stalker status.

lawls.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I think Kero just reached stalker status.
> 
> lawls.



Seriuosly...


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Lol T-shirt posted ftw.
> 
> I <3 u.


<33333333333


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Seriuosly...



i third that.

tracking down location, name, and AIM sn. b4 you know it. its birthdays, ex boyfreinds, pets, fav. diner.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I think Kero just reached stalker status.
> 
> lawls.


FIRST OFF, it has it in her profile, and her Cosplay profile.


RecklessWINja said:


> Seriuosly...


SECOND OF ALL, you spelled seriously wrong .


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> FIRST OFF, it has it in her profile, and her Cosplay profile.
> 
> SECOND OF ALL, you spelled seriously wrong .



Haahah, he got defensive


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Haahah, he got defensive


Then im going to get offensive. Rawr .


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks much, Michi.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero, your transparency gif is alil messed up. ( the white stuff ).


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> FIRST OFF, it has it in her profile, and her Cosplay profile.



I know. 
It was just the way you worded things.

It was in joking manner, hence the 'lawls' at the end.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, I love you NF.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 27, 2006)

B said:


> Kero, your transparency gif is alil messed up. ( the white stuff ).



I see a face in the knees of his sig.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

lol                  .


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Everyone be nice to Kero. ><
Its not nice to gang up on people.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm not. I think the whole skuld thing is cute. :3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Good. Cause I do too. :3


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Skuld is a weird name.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

The character is cute, but Skuld reminds me of Skull.


----------



## Michi (Dec 27, 2006)

reckless's on a row with his photos. XD <3

mizu's on a row as well.


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 27, 2006)

^yep, Mizu's on a roll with his pix.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu is adorable.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

I like that first pic. XD I could make my hair do that junk when I had it shorter. T-T


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Yea, I was going to quote all that but then I figured, hey, that was too much.

First off, you can only see the image in FireFox I think.

Second, Lawl at myself too.

Third, I think me addicted to a girl in anime is cute too.

Fourth, i'm going to be right back..


----------



## Michi (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Mizu is adorable.



QFT <3
dawn, you're sig is so hawt. >


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Michi said:


> QFT <3
> dawn, you're sig is so hawt. >



I always feel strange commenting on people's pictures who are younger then me for some reason. I'd say 'cute or handsome' but I don't want people to think less of me. ><
Adorable sounds like the right word comment for people who are younger then me that I find to be cute. :3

xD
Thank you.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup, butter me, cuz i'm on a roll.


what does QFT mean? noob question i guess.

and B, i used hair wax to do they style. i heard that how all asian rock/pop stars do it now.

and Dawn, adorable?    what have you been smoking.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Yup, butter me, cuz i'm on a roll.
> 
> 
> what does QFT mean? noob question i guess.
> ...


QTF= Quoted for the truth.

Nothing, I find smoking disgusting.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Yup, butter me, cuz i'm on a roll.
> 
> 
> what does QFT mean? noob question i guess.
> ...


I was using some weird gel to do it to my hair. XD or glue ( not real glue o_o )


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

B said:


> I was using some weird gel to do it to my hair. XD or glue ( not real glue o_o )


I guess ill put up my picture when my cousin sends me the pics I taken on christmas. Though, im so young, yet sleek, yet.. real.. ugly to many girls at my school .


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Yup, butter me, cuz i'm on a roll.
> 
> 
> what does QFT mean? noob question i guess.
> ...



QFT: Quit fucking Trying.


Jk, it means quoted for truth. You look a lot older in your older pics.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> I guess ill put up my picture when my cousin sends me the pics I taken on christmas. Though, im so young, yet sleek, yet.. real.. ugly to many girls at my school .



Oh shush, I'm sure you're handome.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> QFT: Quit fucking Trying.
> 
> 
> Jk, it means quoted for truth. You look a lot older in your older pics.




Lol at the QFT.

Uh.. yes, I own a time machine. I took some pictures in the future and came back to post it here.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Oh shush, I'm sure you're handome.


Thanks, but i'm sure you'll find me ugly, especially over the break, I been eating fating foods, and I grew some ugly pimples .

EDIT: Im posting in there now. I took it with my webcam.


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 27, 2006)

So many Asians. doing the peace sign.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero.
How cute. ><

Nice headset. :3


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> So many Asians. doing the peace sign.


Yep 


Wolfwood said:


> Kero.
> How cute. ><
> 
> Nice headset. :3


Headset sucks, its logitech but I messed it up and my Mic isnt as loud in games, but real loud in talk programs.

Thanks , I know im not pretty . Sometimes I see other people as good looking, even guys with their cool lookin hair O.o, but when I look at myself, its weird.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero, you're not ugly. =O
I get acne sometimes too, but it isn't permanent. XD


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Yep
> 
> Headset sucks, its logitech but I messed it up and my Mic isnt as loud in games, but real loud in talk programs.
> 
> Thanks , I know im not pretty . Sometimes I see other people as good looking, even guys with their cool lookin hair O.o, but when I look at myself, its weird.



i feel ya, I envy those muthereffers too. and my headset sucks too. I also got logitech.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

B said:


> Kero, you're not ugly. =O
> I get acne sometimes too, but it isn't permanent. XD


Yea, im in the process of puberty right now .

I know this is the wrong topic but its so freakin funny:

Heres my fat face laughing at the topic SSJ made in the plaza  .


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, me and Seto got to spam pics before it was locked. AHAHAHA.

I use my Ipod headphones. AHahaha.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Yep
> 
> Headset sucks, its logitech but I messed it up and my Mic isnt as loud in games, but real loud in talk programs.
> 
> Thanks , I know im not pretty . Sometimes I see other people as good looking, even guys with their cool lookin hair O.o, but when I look at myself, its weird.



Seriously, we all went through those stages, hell, I'm still tormented by those models that remain alive with such little amount of body fat. You're not bad looking at all, in time you'd probably end up being a stud, and NOT a pimp.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Seriously, we all went through those stages, hell, I'm still tormented by those models that remain alive with such little amount of body fat. You're not bad looking at all, in time you'd probably end up being a stud, and NOT a pimp.


Thanks . I feel way better. But when you see me in the christmas party the pimples might be even clearer .

But Im not so good with the girls at my school, I dont wear fancy clothes or anything, not even a watch. And basically the same clothes every week. But I think some girls might like me but I either dont like them (look ugly) or are real dumb. And when I told a girl I did like her, she said she liked someone else !!!


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Thanks . I feel way better. But when you see me in the christmas party the pimples might be even clearer .
> 
> But Im not so good with the girls at my school, I dont wear fancy clothes or anything, not even a watch. And basically the same clothes every week. But I think some girls might like me but I either dont like them (look ugly) or are real dumb. And when I told a girl I did like her, she said she liked someone else !!!




I think guys wearing dirty/ripped clothes is hot, ofcourse with the exception of having a personal hygiene to go with it. Watches are extremely 80's and you should just forget about that.


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 27, 2006)

I wear a watch.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

I wear two watches. D:


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh my, I've talked to tons of people who would find it pleasurable to kill me right now.


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 27, 2006)

^ oh? Why is that?


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Not sure, really. It's probably just because they'd think I'm downplaying them.

Prime example - wearing watches died in the 80's.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Not sure, really. It's probably just because they'd think I'm downplaying them.
> 
> Prime example - wearing watches died in the 80's.


Not at all.
If it died in the 80's, stores wouldn't make such a profit off of selling them.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Not at all.
> If it died in the 80's, stores wouldn't make such a profit off of selling them.



Thats because they've got nicely curved carrots deaply stemmed into them, not because it gives you the time.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> So many Asians. doing the peace sign.



I hate Azns.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Mine arn't that expensive.  I love wrist watches.. xD I NEED to know the time.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

There is something called the clock on the cell phone.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Thats because they've got nicely curved carrots deaply stemmed into them, not because it gives you the time.



I like watches because they give me the time.


Haru said:


> I hate Azns.



I can't say the same.
I'm in love with Haru.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

> I like watches because they give me the time.


I love cellphones because they give you all of it into one package.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I love cellphones because they give you all of it into one package.



Oh god I wish I had the banana phone gif on me.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I love cellphones because they give you all of it into one package.


Watches don't make me pay monthly bills.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Watches don't make me pay monthly bills.


Under your circumstances, ofcourse.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Under your circumstances, ofcourse.


Meaning what?
What circumstances do I have exactly?


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Meaning what?
> What circumstances do I have exactly?


That you have to pay bills, some others do not. Which makes it more than feasible to buy cellphones, thats all.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Meaning what?
> What circumstances do I have exactly?



You're broke like me <3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> You're broke like me <3



Broke together. <3
Better then being broke alone. :3


----------



## Usagi (Dec 27, 2006)

Jan I totally saw you at Dland.

xD Just kidding. Cute piccers though. :3

On a side note: I wear a sundial. At least I won't be SOL like you guys when technology fails. D:


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 27, 2006)

^ ahaha, a sundial. And thanks, Usagi. nod

I wear a watch out of habit. Yeah, I check the time on my phone, but I didn't get a cell phone so that I'd know what time it was. Also, it's more convenient for me to just check my wrist than to pull a phone out of my pocket or purse to check the time. 

EDIT; and I have a liking for Fossil and DKNY watches... I have two "tradional" watches and one digital one. I haven't gotten a new one in a couple of years... all I hafta do is change the batteries.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> So many Asians. doing the peace sign.



*is Asian*



*did the peace sign*

Lawl, I trendwhored without knowing it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 27, 2006)

that's some really nice cosplay Ramekaj!!!!


@ Mitsuki, i don't see any "Peter has a pen0r" sig  but it still looks good <3333333


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 27, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> *is Asian*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't look asian to me.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

Watches suck, and they make you look like a nerd


----------



## Sasori (Dec 27, 2006)

^ Unless its a jacobs


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

You could wear a jacobs watch, regardless of whether it worked or not and you STILL wouldnt look like a nerd


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

I posted about me not affording a watch and this is what happens


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> I posted about me not affording a watch and this is what happens



Watches spread gay, dont get one

You have a cell phone?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Sure do, but its not as cool looking as the new ones, its just old, but not like the ones where you flip open and pull out a antenna.


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 27, 2006)

Watches are good if you can sport it the right way. and make sure you have good looking clothing to match it. 

D&G makes awesome watches. i dont think girls will think they are nerdy.


----------



## Michi (Dec 27, 2006)

> OMFG KERO IS A GUY


OMFG KERO IS A GUY??


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Michi said:


> OMFG KERO IS A GUY??


Well, many people (somehow some way) think im a girl, liking a girl.

w..t..f..


----------



## Michi (Dec 27, 2006)

^

@Rock_Leeroy: for some reason, the first picture...looks the youngest. :S
XD

@jonas:  you're so handsome!


----------



## Jonas (Dec 27, 2006)

Michi said:
			
		

> @jonas:  you're so handsome!


Thanks love!  

May Itachi bless u


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Orange as ever Jonas.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> You don't look asian to me.


She's a half.

Like me, erm, I'm only 25, so not quite a half.

But you get what I'm saying.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 27, 2006)

omg reckless' brows fucking OWNAGE


----------



## Jonas (Dec 27, 2006)

GAI!! 

Reckless = WIN


----------



## Heroic (Dec 27, 2006)

nice pics jonas


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 27, 2006)

Michi said:


> ^
> 
> @Rock_Leeroy: for some reason, the first picture...looks the youngest. :S
> XD
> ...



i guess its because you can see the full fledgedness of my skinny and long arms and neck good where the other ones i dont look as skinny.

im also cursed or blessed maybe? with no facial hair. most boys in my family have the stache and beard almost full grown around 17ish, except me who is the exception.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Michi said:


> But i like jonas being orange and black



Like Halloween.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

It's more like crusty brown, and not a burnt hotdog.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 27, 2006)

Jonas is lookin sexy as always in his pics


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Jonas showing cleavage?
 lol

and Leeroy, those jordans look fresh.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

Josh.
Cute pictures. <3


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

That kid is so cute.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

<3 josh and his nephew.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Sunuvmann looks like he needs more sun.

lol, whiter than my socks.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

> Ramekaj, will you marry me? I say this because of your nerd factor and hotness. Personality does not matter.



You probably wouldn't want someone as old, really.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2006)

Meh it was the mode the camera was in and being very bright outside =/

Jonas you oompa loompa


----------



## Iris (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> You probably wouldn't want someone as old, really.



Half of your current age isn't really old


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> You probably wouldn't want someone as old, really.



I like older women.  And loli.


And by married, I really just mean friend who have sex but don't spend my money.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

judge|dre said:


> omg reckless' brows fucking OWNAGE



Hahahhaa my eyebrows pwn everyone elses


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2006)

When I was photoshoping the edit of your pic, I was afraid your eyebrows would start moving and eat through my screen like fresh leaves.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I like older women.  And loli.
> 
> 
> And by married, I really just mean friend who have sex but don't spend my money.



Matt, you kind of ruined the moment there.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Matt, you kind of ruined the moment there.



There was never a moment, she won't do me.  


*goes back to asians*  Hay Haru!  ^.-


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> There was never a moment, she won't do me.
> 
> 
> *goes back to asians*  Hay Haru!  ^.-



Sop matt. ^_^


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I like older women.  And loli.
> 
> 
> And by married, I really just mean friend who have sex but don't spend my money.



Oh, right to the point. Impressive, I didn't expect someone who enjoys ungratifying sex to be straight forward. To be honest, I like fat men with huge hairy beer abdomens.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Sop matt. ^_^



Saw your pics.

So my      




Ramekaj said:


> Oh, right to the point. Impressive, I didn't expect someone who enjoys ungratifying sex to be straight forward. To be honest, I like fat men with huge hairy beer abdomens.



I am fat, also I have some hair on my abdomen.  

And right to the point is best.  Let them know your intentions.  Like in Gantz when he asked the hot chick if she would have sex with him, then they ended up having sex.  I want that to happen so I will die happy.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Matt, stfu. You're a buff man with giant arms. I would do you in a second. However, this isn't a hentai so forget it. :/


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

Guys what is happening


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Matt, stfu. You're a buff man with giant arms. *I would do you in a second.* However, this isn't a hentai so forget it. :/



Don't tease me!  *attacks*


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

magic pron     .


----------



## Jonas (Dec 27, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> Jonas you oompa loompa



I get it now. Calling me orange is a jew-thing. 

Everybody that calls me oompa loompa / orange is a fucking jew.

"Before you call Jonas orange - think of what you are portraying yourself as?"


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

> I am fat, also I have some hair on my abdomen.
> 
> And right to the point is best.  Let them know your intentions.  Like in Gantz when he asked the hot chick if she would have sex with him, then they ended up having sex.  I want that to happen so I will die happy.



Maybe we can work something out, should I send the lower half of my body to you? Through express mail, ofcourse. But, that would mean you're into necrophilia, which is gross.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Maybe we can work something out, should I send the lower half of my body to you? Through express mail, ofcourse. But, that would mean you're into necrophilia, which is gross.



I demand cosplay costumes when I have sex.  It wouldn't be easy to understand a cosplay if its only your legs.

Plus you know, the whole thats pretty gross factor.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2006)

> omg camwhore a la Mitsukiway? no wai!!:



Jonas, baby, don't insult my title. I demand at least nine pics moar before you can become my camwhore minion.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 27, 2006)

interesting convo


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

I so wish I could hang out with Matt. But i'll be afraid he would rape me.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> I so wish I could hang out with Matt. But i'll be afraid he would rape me.



[/off-topic]

Haru, I liek your avatar.

*steals*


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Jonas, baby, don't insult my title. I demand at least nine pics moar before you can become my camwhore minion.




I will do him a favor, he will hate me for it.  Here is him nude.






Haru said:


> I so wish I could hang out with Matt. But i'll be afraid he would rape me.



I get that alot.  Plus you're just hot enough for it to happen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2006)

> I get it now. Calling me orange is a jew-thing.
> 
> Everybody that calls me oompa loompa / orange is a fucking jew.
> 
> "Before you call Jonas orange - think of what you are portraying yourself as™"


LMAO! If I wasn't already kinda breaking the sig size limit I would have quoted that. 

Mitsuki, you camwhore with a web cam right? That makes things much much easier >.>

@Shishou:


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I will do him a favor, he will hate me for it.  Here is him nude.



I lol'd very hard. 

I'd rep you for that, but I've given out too much. D:



Sunuvmann said:


> Mitsuki, you camwhore with a web cam right? That makes things much much easier >.>



*gives Sunny a webcam*


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I demand cosplay costumes when I have sex.  It wouldn't be easy to understand a cosplay if its only your legs.
> 
> Plus you know, the whole thats pretty gross factor.



You're in no position to be demanding, son. I'm in control, not you. I was being nice by sending the lower half of my body, which includes the womb. Although, you didn't understand the content of your mail. Besides, whats wrong with my legs, they look healthy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I lol'd very hard.
> 
> I'd rep you for that, but I've given out too much. D:
> 
> ...


Thanks <3333

Yeah, 24 hour limit is a bitch.


Ramekaj said:


> You're in no position to be demanding, son. I'm in control, not you. I was being nice by sending the lower half of my body, which includes the womb. Although, you didn't understand the content of your mail. Besides, whats wrong with my legs, they look healthy.


True, it would be better if he sent his bottom half. Rigor mortis would make your...lower half...hard which is the opposite of what is desired...now his on the other hand...


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

rofl.

Are you really 46? o-o


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> You're in no position to be demanding, son. I'm in control, not you. I was being nice by sending the lower half of my body, which includes the womb. Although, you didn't understand the content of your mail. Besides, whats wrong with my legs, they look healthy.



Oooo, I like em fiesty.

You say you're in control now, but that would change very quickly.  I demand breasts, and face for money shot.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> True, it would be better if he sent his bottom half. Rigor mortis would make your...lower half...hard which is the opposite of what is desired...now his on the other hand...


He'll give up, who needs a stuck up bitch anyway.

I didn't just say that..


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> He'll give up, who needs a stuck up bitch anyway.
> 
> I didn't just say that..



Give up?  Me?  I don't think we've been properly introduced.

They call me the Never Give up, Never Stopping, Walking Erection.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Last time I checked, Ramekaj is 25. She just changed her age.


----------



## Michi (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Last time I checked, Ramekaj is 25. She just changed her age.



 that's what i've been thinking but i thought i was wrong. >.>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Give up?  Me?  I don't think we've been properly introduced.
> 
> They call me the *Never Give up, Never Stopping, Walking Erection.*


Quoted for great truth. Trust us. That is Shishou.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Give up?  Me? I don't think we've been properly introduced.
> 
> They call me the Never Give up, Never Stopping, Walking Erection.



I agree, we haven't been properly introduced. It was your distended state of a certain organ that did most of the talking for you. Although, I love the charm that goes with that ammusing attitude of yours. Keep it up, love. 



> Last time I checked, Ramekaj is 25. She just changed her age.


I was also 19, but I changed that too.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Last time I checked, Ramekaj is 25. She just changed her age.



She is legal?!  Good.  I like legal.  Less prison and Bubba.




Ramekaj said:


> I agree, we haven't been properly introduced. It was your distended state of a certain organ that did most of the talking for you. Although, I love the charm that goes with that ammusing attitude of yours. Keep it up, love.



That certain organ is always talking.  ALWAYS.

You don't have to tell me twice to keep IT up.  Thats a given, its always up.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Last time I checked, Ramekaj is 25. She just changed her age.



lol okie~ :3


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> That certain organ is always talking.  ALWAYS.
> 
> You don't have to tell me twice to keep IT up.  Thats a given.



That organ of yours is persistent, which puzzles me considering there isn't any talking going on here. But, tell me something.. Why waste time trying to get into my pants while you got girls lined up for you?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> That organ of yours is persistent, which puzzles me considering there isn't any talking going on here. But, tell me something.. Why waste time trying to get into my pants while you got girls lined up for you?



Cause you cosplay.  The line lacks asian, so it doesn't interest me either.  But cosplay makes up for your non-asian.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

This thread is slowly deteriorating into guys requesting sexual favors from the female members


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> This thread is slowly deteriorating into guys requesting sexual favors from the female members



I can turn a Mormon Fanclub thread in to a thread trying to get mormon girls to give me sexual favors.


Also I wanna cosplay.  Hmmm


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Cause you cosplay. The line lacks asian, so it doesn't interest me either. But cosplay makes up for your non-asian.


I'm flattered, who would think I have asian potential. Besides you, ofcourse. 

Side note: I can't believe they left me here, alone with you. O_O


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

I am going to camera whore again


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2006)

Thx Wolfwood , Ramekaj , and haru  ya my family got me quite a bit of clothes so i might as well so them off , i wore that getup when i went to see Rocky 6!!!!


and thx for the nephew comments , he is pretty cool whenever i come walking in the door to vist hes like "uncly josh!!!" and runs to me


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thx Wolfwood , Ramekaj , and haru  ya my family got me quite a bit of clothes so i might as well so them off , i wore that getup when i went to see Rocky 6!!!!
> 
> 
> and thx for the nephew comments , he is pretty cool whenever i come walking in the door to vist hes like "uncly josh!!!" and runs to me



Lol. That's so odd.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 27, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> This thread is slowly deteriorating into guys requesting sexual favors from the female members




im gonna have to agree with you on this one fuzzy brows.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I'm flattered, who would think I have asian potential. Besides you, ofcourse.
> 
> Side note: I can't believe they left me here, alone with you. O_O



Well I got a real thing for cosplayers.  And I was always a Lulu fan, while the pedos like Rikku.  But your Rikku was impressive.  It pleases.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

Dammit are my eyebrows really so big??


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru, the colors in your avatar attract me. @_@


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

B said:


> Haru, the colors in your avatar attract me. @_@



Please get in the van while you're at it. ^_^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2006)

You need a bowl cut thick brows. 

This thread is quickly becoming the bathouse convo >.>


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

I know, thats the best part.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Well I got a real thing for cosplayers.  And I was always a Lulu fan, while the pedos like Rikku.  But your Rikku was impressive.  It pleases.



I've only attended two conventions since 2001, my first time I cosplayed Luna and it was kindof fun, I got my hair to be short and curvy at the ends. The most recent one would be rikku. Although, I plan on cosplaying Kakashi soon. You should come, loads of cute boys. 



> ANBU Kakashi or Jounin? Or little Kakashi



Hmm, probably Jounin. I haven't decided really. What do you think?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I've only attended two conventions since 2001, my first time I cosplayed Luna and it was kindof fun, I got my hair to be short and curvy at the ends. The most recent one would be rikku. Although, I plan on cosplaying Kakashi soon.



ANBU Kakashi or Jounin? Or little Kakashi?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 27, 2006)

So wait.
In all honesty, how old are *you Ramekaj?


* mm engirsh.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I've only attended two conventions since 2001, my first time I cosplayed Luna and it was kindof fun, I got my hair to be short and curvy at the ends. The most recent one would be rikku. Although, I plan on cosplaying Kakashi soon. You should come, loads of cute boys.



Ok, this is what we'll do.

1. You get a boob job or somehow grow DDs+
2. You cosplay Lulu
3. I cosplay Wakka
4. To be an accurate cosplay, we have sex.


I don't like this idea of cute boys.




Wolfwood said:


> So wait.
> In all honesty, how old are Ramekaj?



Legal, thats all that matters.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I've only attended two conventions since 2001, my first time I cosplayed Luna and it was kindof fun, I got my hair to be short and curvy at the ends. The most recent one would be rikku. Although, I plan on cosplaying Kakashi soon. You should come, loads of cute boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, probably Jounin. I haven't decided really. What do you think?



I have a thing for ANBU Kakashi. Dunno.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

My rikku is better.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Ok, this is what we'll do.
> 
> 1. You get a boob job or somehow grow DDs+
> 2. You cosplay Lulu
> ...



1. I'll grow a tumor for you
2. I hate black hair, but I can try.
3. I thought you were fat.
4. I'm sorry the number you have dialed is not in use, please try again.

Why not? Alot of attractice girls, then.



> I have a thing for ANBU Kakashi. Dunno.


Yeah, but I don't have the arms for that. I'm extremely skinny, and not to mention my skin color complexion is shit. I need a yellowish tan of some sort to pull the ANBU look.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> My rikku is better.



Aren't you a guy?  Penis + Rikku = NO!



Ramekaj said:


> 1. I'll grow a tumor for you
> 2. I hate black hair, but I can try.
> 3. I thought you were fat.
> 4. I'm sorry the number you have dialed is not in use, please try again.
> ...



1. If the isn't noticeable and makes your boobs huge, I'm all for it.
2. You can pull it off.
3. I'll be fat Wakka.  Aka Wakka after he banged Lulu and got her pregnant.
4. You are an elite cosplayer, you must do it.

I like the sound of attractive girls.  But Lulu cosplay is more than enough.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Aren't you a guy?  Penis + Rikku = NO!



Your quite the dumb one of the bunch. :amazed 

let me rephrase.

This Rikku in my sig is better.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Your quite the dumb one of the bunch. :amazed
> 
> let me rephrase.
> 
> This Rikku in my sig is better.



Well she is asian...  But I don't think Rikku looks good as an asian.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Well she is asian...  But I don't think Rikku looks good as an asian.



Lol, I thought you said you liked Asians?

or girls who cosplays.

Asian girl who cosplays= Win win situation for you.!!


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 27, 2006)

Reckless Winja's eyes/eyebrows remind me of Mashiba's from Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 27, 2006)

Reckless, you look like a badass friend, if I may be so frank.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Yeah, but I don't have the arms for that. I'm extremely skinny, and not to mention my skin color complexion is shit. I need a yellowish tan of some sort to pull the ANBU look.



Go bishi on us, it worked on other crossplayers. Don't worry about your tan. Anime characters are supposed to be Caucasian anyways.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> 1. If the isn't noticeable and makes your boobs huge, I'm all for it.
> 2. You can pull it off.
> 3. I'll be fat Wakka.  Aka Wakka after he banged Lulu and got her pregnant.
> 4. You are an elite cosplayer, you must do it.
> ...



1. I'm guessing it's all about size and not quality.
2. Chances are slim, although her dress is really long and dark.
3. Thats mean.
4. You are an elite cosplayer, you must not do it.



> Go bishi on us, it worked on other crossplayers. Don't worry about your tan. Anime characters are supposed to be Caucasian anyways.


If anime characters are Caucasian, I'm the polish version of it.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Reckless, you look like a badass friend, if I may be so frank.



Hahahaha, its the sombrero


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Lol, I thought you said you liked Asians?
> 
> or girls who cosplays.
> 
> Asian girl who cosplays= Win win situation for you.!!



Yeah, but without her body I am not impressed.  Plus Rikku seems very white.



Ramekaj said:


> 1. I'm guessing it's all about size and not quality.
> 2. Chances are slim, although her dress is really long and dark.
> 3. Thats mean.
> 4. You are an elite cosplayer, you must not do it.
> ...



1. As long as they look good in clothing.
2. I like her dress 
3. But its true....
3. I am not a cosplayer at all ;-;


Hay!  I'm polish to!  Destined.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 27, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Dammit are my eyebrows really so big??



i dubbed you fuzzy-brows so even if u shave them off completely ill still call you it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj you're polish?? awesome my ex-girlfriend is as well...she goes there lots of times


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> 1. As long as they look good in clothing.
> 2. I like her dress
> 3. But its true....
> 3. I am not a cosplayer at all ;-;
> ...



1. Not really, you'd have to get me those push up bras. But wait, dosen't that go againts your "dating" policy.
2. Because it presents a sign of warm welcomes, and cheap invitations.
3. Sadly enough, yes. 
4. Destiny, you say.

Actually, I'm not polish. It's just my skin color. But, I do have a Russian background.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 27, 2006)

polish=/=russian


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> 1. Not really, you'd have to get me those push up bras. But wait, dosen't that go againts your "dating" policy.
> 2. Because it presents a sign of warm welcomes, and cheap invitations.
> 3. Sadly enough, yes.
> 4. Destiny, you say.
> ...




Well you're hot.  Thats what matters to me.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou you're being so forward


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Well you're hot.  Thats what matters to me.


Prince charming has yet to show himself.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 27, 2006)

Lol, yesterday it was Kero-Chan with the spy info and stalking, and today its Shishou with the harrassing.

I feel sorry for Ramekaj taking all this in a 48 hr (.)


----------



## zet1 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm seriously enjoying this conversation.


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Haru said:


> Please get in the van while you're at it. ^_^



*Jumps in* <3


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 27, 2006)

people still putting up they halloween pics? what you suppose to be, girl?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 27, 2006)

YAY UTAHCRAP IS HERE!!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Lol, yesterday it was Kero-Chan with the spy info and stalking, and today its Shishou with the harrassing.
> 
> I feel sorry for Ramekaj taking all this in a 48 hr (.)


Rawr...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2006)

HOLY LIVING FUCK! UTAH CRIP IS BACK!!! 

We missed you man. Did the cops get you for the last 3 months?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Shishou you're being so forward



Why lie or lead someone on as to wanting anything more than fun and sex?



Ramekaj said:


> Prince charming has yet to show himself.



I can be your prince charming, for physical needs.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 27, 2006)

> people still putting up they halloween pics? what you suppose to be, girl?


I'm big, bad, and mean. 



> Why lie or lead someone on as to wanting anything more than fun and sex?


Point.



> I can be your prince charming, for physical needs.


In that case, I won't shave my legs for 2 weeks.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I'm big, bad, and mean.



the fucc type of costume is that ?


Sunuvmann said:


> HOLY LIVING FUCK! UTAH CRIP IS BACK!!!
> 
> We missed you man. Did the cops get you for the last 3 months?



yeah i had to deal with some real shit in these streets.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> In that case, I won't shave my legs for 2 weeks.



You're blonde.  Its fine.


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramekaj: ZOOMJHOTRIKKU


----------



## Shishou (Dec 27, 2006)

Mugen X said:


> Ramekaj: ZOOMJHOTRIKKU



I've been meaning to talk to you.  Do you own any sort of shirt?


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I've been meaning to talk to you.  Do you own any sort of shirt?



Sometimes.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

> You're blonde. Its fine.


If I somehow die after today, you all would know who did it.

510; shower.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Mugen X said:


> Sometimes.



LIAR!  D:



Ramekaj said:


> If I somehow die after today, you all would know who did it.



I do not follow what you're saying.  I like the crazy though, they are really kinky in good ways.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 28, 2006)

UtahCrip said:


> people still putting up they halloween pics? what you suppose to be, girl?



HAH, UC IS ALIVE.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Mugen is wearing a shirt?!

Imposter, imo.


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

MitsukiShiror: You look like a friend of mine! cute! iPod mini's are awesome, I have a nano now but mini's are more original now a days...

Ramekaj: You're pretty, I wish I was as petite as you! :]

RecklessWINja: You post a lot I see, its okay, I'm a camwhore too!! CAMWHORES UNITED.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn said:


> MitsukiShiror: You look like a friend of mine! cute! iPod mini's are awesome, I have a nano now but mini's are more original now a days...
> 
> Ramekaj: You're pretty, I wish I was as petite as you! :]
> 
> RecklessWINja: You post a lot I see, its okay, I'm a camwhore too!! CAMWHORES UNITED.



I just got a camera, so im going crazy


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

I only have my stupid phone camera, I wish I had a digital camera :[[


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn said:


> I only have my stupid phone camera, I wish I had a digital camera :[[



You could buy a usb cable for ur phone, but the one for my phone cost 30 fukiing dollars

How lame


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Do USB cables improve the quality of cell phone pictures?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 28, 2006)

^ Dont know about that, but I use a webcam.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn said:


> Do USB cables improve the quality of cell phone pictures?



Nah, they allow you to transfer pics from ur phone to the computer


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 28, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> ^ Dont know about that, but I use a webcam.



my webcam blows. gotta be point blank for a HQ shot. id go cell phone cam over my webcam anyday.


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Nah, they allow you to transfer pics from ur phone to the computer



 Oh, then I have no problem there, I just text the pictures to my email just fine, I just hate the picture quality of cell phones.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn said:


> Oh, then I have no problem there, I just text the pictures to my email just fine, I just hate the picture quality of cell phones.



How do you text a pic to ur email?

Ive tried it and cant figure it out


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj  you would make a great Tokiha Mai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
( i had to say it)


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> How do you text a pic to ur email?
> 
> Ive tried it and cant figure it out



Well on mine, I go to gallery, pick a picture I want to send to myself, there should be a menu option that says "Send Pix Msg" or something similar, and then where you type in where you send it to I just text out my complete email, and I also give it a subject title or else it doesn't send right for some reason.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Iijyanaika <33333333333333333

/favortism


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn you're gorgeous


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2006)

huzzzaaaaah! love the body art dongsaeng-ee~ (Dawn) can't wait to see what's next, and can't wait to show you mine when it's done >:3

mitsuki- so cute, just like the other person, you remind me of someone as well  

fifilynn-picture quality on phones are fine, you just need a better phone


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

I realize I inturrepted the asian chain :[ 

Iijyanaika, I admire you and you're digital camera, and I take pictures in the bathroom too, haha.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> huzzzaaaaah! love the body art dongsaeng-ee~ (Dawn) can't wait to see what's next, and can't wait to show you mine when it's done >:3



Its going to be so coool when you get it done. :3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn, youre beautiful.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn said:


> I realize I inturrepted the asian chain :[
> 
> Iijyanaika, I admire you and you're digital camera, and I take pictures in the bathroom too, haha.



me and reckless broke the chain a while ago. i think.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Iijyanaika <33333333333333333
> 
> /favortism



i resent lies!!!!!!! otherwise you'd be yogee rather than chogee~aigoo


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> fifilynn-picture quality on phones are fine, you just need a better phone



 Now that I see your picture I guess you're right, I thought all picture phones had grainy, contrasted quality, well at least I have an excuse to GET a new phone now. 

 I want a blackjack so bad! they have a full keyboard omg lucky. Too bad its for cingular, I have crappy verizon :[


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice quality on those shots Iijy

and fifi, the qualiy on ur phone is not bad either..better than my 10 dollar webcam.

i reside using my cybershot.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn said:


> Now that I see your picture I guess you're right, I thought all picture phones had grainy, contrasted quality, well at least I have an excuse to GET a new phone now.
> 
> I want a blackjack so bad! they have a full keyboard omg lucky. Too bad its for cingular, I have crappy verizon :[



i didn't even have it on high quality either. verizon just sucks in general. normally regardless of phone provider, you can just buy an unlocked phone, and you don't have to worry about who you're with. but because verizon doesn't do the whole sim card jazz, i'm not sure how that would work out >.< oh, but not only does it have a full keyboard, it's a 3g phone, and browsing the net is like browsing on a comp < and like mizu said, your quality isn't really that bad

mizu-thanks, i have a kyocera sl-400r, but it's battery is shot, so i decided to get a cybershot not too long ago. do you have the t-10 also? the other t series was too big in my opinion



mmmm, i want to see pics of people with their fav food, i love food >:3


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> oh, but not only does it have a full keyboard, it's a 3g phone, and browsing the net is like browsing on a comp <




Omg just like a sidekick! ENVY.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn I see your a pretty new member

What made you join?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Nov. 2005 join date.

But whatever, Im new too.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 28, 2006)

She saw a pic of yours truly and wanted to join to be closer to me.


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

I actually joined like a year ago, but I only was active for about a week, my friend Phil reffered me, and his name on here I think is Gold Knight. 

 I also of course joined because I like Naruto, though I'm usually not in the Naruto specificied forums around here because I can't deal with most of the fandom very well.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

Mizu said:


> Nov. 2005 join date.
> 
> But whatever, Im new too.



Ok.

Thanks.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 28, 2006)

even though she's been a member for like 10 months longer then me.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Ok.
> 
> Thanks.



You're welcome. 
Mi amigo.


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Ahh don't worry I am technically like a new member :]


----------



## mechaBD (Dec 28, 2006)

fifilynn said:


> Now that I see your picture I guess you're right, I thought all picture phones had grainy, contrasted quality, well at least I have an excuse to GET a new phone now.
> 
> I want a blackjack so bad! they have a full keyboard omg lucky. Too bad its for cingular, I have crappy verizon :[



All phones take pretty bad pictures. I just got a 250 dollar phone and it takes no better pictures than yours. :/


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> mizu-thanks, i have a kyocera sl-400r, but it's battery is shot, so i decided to get a cybershot not too long ago. do you have the t-10 also? the other t series was too big in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm, i want to see pics of people with their fav food, i love food >:3



I dunno what version mine is.. but here it is.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2006)

for a dica all you really need is 2mp. for camwhoring  
a $250 phone really isn't going to be that great. no offense or anything. most 1.3mp phones are 300 and up and that's unlocked. meh?

as far as a sidekick, i had a friend who had one, but he didn't like it and got a better phone, not sure which one it was. i don't know personally, but i feel like the sidekicks are liks the razrs? hype, but suck, maybe?

mizu-ah, i see, i think you have an older t series, but then again, i could be wrong 

yay, to members who lurked, then joined, then never really did much else here hahah(raises hand)


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Iijyanaika - Gwiyeowo.


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Setoshi! you put your rep back on! I REPPED YOU!!! *<1+2*


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj....You are (in a nutshell) a rather attractive slice of totty. Once again another girl on this forum with green eyes...I'm always on the prowl for green eyed girls but they are all on here.........It's like my Kryptonite dammit.

In summation You fit, Me fancy.....


----------



## B (Dec 28, 2006)

My head hurts... I want a digi cam.. im going to bed. @_@


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Cute glasses Copy. <3
Actually, you're cute overall.

Now I go to bed. xD


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Copy_nin, do you style your hair? it looks amazinggg, and like stated above you're cute overall :]


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 28, 2006)

Mugen aspires to kill me using pretty pictures of himself.


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 28, 2006)

Kiwi is awesome


----------



## Iris (Dec 28, 2006)

Ivyn said:


> Kiwi is awesome



Yeah, she's cute


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Kiwi said:


> pictures x]
> oh, that cross is my mothers ...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Look how she is embarassed and denies her religion...  tsk tsk.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 28, 2006)

kiwi


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Hans has the pretty eyes.

oh snap. name change. :3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 28, 2006)

oh snap, me too


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

OMGOSH, ZET.. IS THAT NIP PLAYING BEHIND YOU?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Too many people are complimenting and hitting on Ramekaj.

Until I have given up, you are all refrained from hitting on her, as your come ons will be unnoticed in comparison to mine.  I am just doing you all a favor so you don't waste your efforts, as my efforts will always far surpass any male's efforts.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Look how she is embarassed and denies her religion...  tsk tsk.



such a shame for a pretty girl to deny her religion.  


































not really though.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> such a shame for a pretty girl to deny her religion.
> 
> not really though.




Its a shame for anyone, also an insult to god.  There are people who would rather be killed than deny their beliefs.


----------



## Iris (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Its a shame for anyone, also an insult to god.  There are people who would rather be killed than deny their beliefs.



Then there are people who don't give a darn about religion and the so called God.

Why is it an insult? Maybe God doesn't exist to begin with...

If she doesn't like it, who are you to say that's it's a shame for what she said?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Lets not bring religion to this thread. take it to the NF Cafe 'kay?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

DeathScythe said:


> Then there are people who don't give a darn about religion and the so called God.
> 
> Why is it an insult? Maybe God doesn't exist to begin with...
> 
> If she doesn't like it, who are you to say that's it's a shame for what she said?



When people don't care, they won't point out a cross in a picture.  If they didn't really believe in some sort they would just not point out the cross.

The fact she pointed out the cross, and claimed it to be her mother's, makes me believe she is embarassed by it because of the internet's surplus of religion bashers.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

> Why is it an insult? Maybe God doesn't exist to begin with...



If not, you won't lose or gain anything. However, If god truly excists.. well..

You should know where I'm going with that. AND, yes, debate corner we shall.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> If not, you won't lose or gain anything. However, If god truly excists.. well..
> 
> You should know where I'm going with that. AND, yes, debate corner we shall.



Exact logic I use in my agnostic views.  I find it illogical not to believe, as there is no benefit to not believing in one except living your sinful life.

We're destined to be!  DESTINED!


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Exact logic I use in my agnostic views.  I find it illogical not to believe, as there is no benefit to not believing in one except living your sinful life.
> 
> We're destined to be!  DESTINED!



Shush, you're going to get us into trouble with this. Debate corner, after me please.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Shush, you're going to get us into trouble with this. Debate corner, after me please.



I can't do it.  If I go to the debate section about this issue, I will end up back on my perm ban.

I will stick to hitting on you.  Also question, where did you do your cosplay at?  AX06?


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I can't do it.  If I go to the debate section about this issue, I will end up back on my perm ban.
> 
> I will stick to hitting on you.  Also question, where did you do your cosplay at?  AX06?



Oh, you shouldn't then. I cosplayed at AnimeUSA - 2006.

Besides, we would have to travel atleast 2400 kilometers by car if I would want to cosplay at AX06. Tiresome, really.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Oh, you shouldn't then. I cosplayed at AnimeUSA - 2006.



Where is AnimeUSA usually located/held/whatever?


----------



## Iris (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Exact logic I use in my agnostic views.  I find it illogical not to believe, as there is no benefit to not believing in one except living your sinful life.



Interesting.

So if some1 doesn't believe he's a sinner.

And what are the benefits if you do believe? oh I just rememberd, constant war.

Anyhow, I'm done posting here about that shit, isn't quite the place for that.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

DeathScythe said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So if some1 doesn't believe he's a sinner.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, cause you're not going to be dragged in to a war if you don't believe.  Nor will they exist if you don't believe.  Also war only happens because of religion.

I believe the fact religion is held to highly it causes war, is another supporting fact about it having some basis of being true.  Although many of the nations are hypocrites doing what their religion says not to.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Where is AnimeUSA usually located/held/whatever?



It's normally held at Hyatt Regency Crystal City in Veinna, VA.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> It's normally held at Hyatt Regency Crystal City in Veinna, VA.



Awe 

Thats too far away.  Now it'll be a challenge to get you in the sack.  /sob


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

I heared that the upcoming event in 2007 will be held in Tyerson corner, VA. If that helps, or I might be wrong and getting things messed about.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I heared that the upcoming event in 2007 will be held in Tyerson corner, VA. If that helps, or I might be wrong and getting things messed about.



I live in Southern California.  Thats far.

AX is up my alley though, haha.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I live in Southern California.  Thats far.
> 
> AX is up my alley though, haha.



Thats one reason why I don't go there. Ah, and not because it's up your alley, which sounded funny to me, at first.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I heared that the upcoming event in 2007 will be held in Tyerson corner, VA. If that helps, or I might be wrong and getting things messed about.


lol, I live by there. 'Cept I don't think I've ever been.

Tyson's Corner.... always seemed too big/busy for me.

Shishou; liek the makeupz. <33333
Hans; lulz hawtgayman. :3 <3


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 28, 2006)

**


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Thats one reason why I don't go there. Ah, and not because it's up your alley, which sounded funny to me, at first.



Wait, explain.  I don't have any idea what you mean if you don't mean you don't go cause its by where I live.



Ninamori said:


> lol, I live by there. 'Cept I don't think I've ever been.
> 
> Tyson's Corner.... always seemed too big/busy for me.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I like the makeup, brings out my bloated face and wasted-ness.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Yeah, I like the makeup, brings out my bloated face and wasted-ness.




AND I DECIDED that I no longer care what you said when I got disconnected. 

sorry for leaving so suddenly, my internet totally crashed and only just now got back onlinez and stuff. :3

And I see you're hitting on helpless 46 year olds these days? You're getting in the way of a mid-life crisis, methinks.


----------



## Michi (Dec 28, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> **



**


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 28, 2006)

Michi said:


> **



 **


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> AND I DECIDED that I no longer care what you said when I got disconnected.
> 
> sorry for leaving so suddenly, my internet totally crashed and only just now got back onlinez and stuff. :3
> 
> And I see you're hitting on helpless 46 year olds these days? You're getting in the way of a mid-life crisis, methinks.



Ya u left meh. T_T


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru I'm so sorry I was liek crying (lolyarite) and I just got back from therapy becoooz it was so traumatikz.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> Ya u left meh. T_T



You were on IRC?!

And you still care Mon.  It was very pervertive.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> You were on IRC?!
> 
> And you still care Mon.  It was very pervertive.



I was on IRC for a short period of time. Then it got boring.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> Ya u left meh. T_T





Haru said:


> I was on IRC for a short period of time. Then it got boring.



It picks up and dies, then picks up again.

*ties Haru up to channel.  Naked.*


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2006)

HARU THIS IS THA RULE FOR IRC.

If Monny's there, it'll be coo' and fun. But when she's not there, they talk about geek stuff like manga and... Naruto. DDDDDD:


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> It picks up and dies, then picks up again.
> 
> *ties Haru up to channel.  Naked.*



YOU WILL NEVER SUCCEED MR. DOOM.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> YOU WILL NEVER SUCCEED MR. DOOM.



I think I could con you in to having sex with me if we met IRL.

Erm, charm.  Not con.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I think I could con you in to having sex with me if we met IRL.
> 
> Erm, charm.  Not con.



I'll call the Party Van, jk FBI. You'll probably kidnap me


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> I'll call the Party Van, jk FBI. You'll probably kidnap me



Not only will it be consent, but you'll also offer to sign a consent form.

Wait, how old are you?  D:  I can't tell asian girl ages...


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou what did your name used to be?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Shishou what did your name used to be?



....  

I have never had a name change.  EVER.  I also never will, unless forced upon me by an evil mod.  I dispise name changing.

Therefore, you're just a noob who doesn't know of me.  :3


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Shishou what did your name used to be?


Holy sweet mother of god where were you?


Shishou said:


> Not only will it be consent, but you'll also offer to sign a consent form.
> 
> Wait, how old are you?  D:  I can't tell asian girl ages...


I am 2 years old, way under the consent age.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> ....
> 
> I have never had a name change.  EVER.  I also never will, unless forced upon me by an evil mod.  I dispise name changing.
> 
> Therefore, you're just a noob who doesn't know of me.  :3



Do you know who I am?



Haru said:


> Holy sweet mother of god where were you?



I was banned.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> Holy sweet mother of god where were you?
> 
> I am 2 years old, way under the consent age.



Thats right up my ally.  Them 2 year olds. 

No seriously!  I need to hit on you with a positive conscious, cause if your pics are real you're an adoreable innocent-looking asian girl.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Do you know who I am?
> 
> 
> 
> I was banned.



Some nerd that acts tough on the internet?

or...

God of Hell.. if you prefer it that way.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Thats right up my ally.  Them 2 year olds.
> 
> No seriously!  I need to hit on you with a positive conscious, cause if your pics are real you're an adoreable innocent-looking asian girl.



Pedoseal? I look scary if I don't pose cute. D: Wanna see?


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2006)

水影少子 said:


> Some nerd that acts tough on the internet?
> 
> or...
> 
> God of Hell.. if you prefer it that way.



Haha good one little boy.  Now go run along and hit puberty.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> Pedoseal? I look scary if I don't pose cute. D: Wanna see?



Yes, I actually would be interested in you trying to look scary, naturally.  Don't think its possible.  Would kind of look like an angry kitten.



And Havoc, I only know who women are.  Also only if they are bangable.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Haha good one little boy.  Now go run along and hit puberty.



It was a good one.. and you barely just hit 19.. so i guess if i'm a little boy, you are one too.

Seems like you spend too much time crying when you got banned. That hit you hard huh? taking 70% of your daily time away from you.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Yes, I actually would be interested in you trying to look scary, naturally.  Don't think its possible.  Would kind of look like an angry kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> And Havoc, I only know who women are.  Also only if they are bangable.



Lmao, angry kitten.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2006)

水影少子 said:


> It was a good one.. and you barely just hit 19.. so i guess if i'm a little boy, you are one too.
> 
> Seems like you spend too much time crying when you got banned. That hit you hard huh? taking 70% of your daily time away from you.



Actually it was more like 85%, but whatever.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> Lmao, angry kitten.



And I was right.  Angry kitten.  Mreeeeow.


Now we have Angry Kitten Haru and Setokitten.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Actually it was more like 85%, but whatever.



I was gonna say 85%   .. but i figured that leaves the rest of 15% for sleep.. and thats not enough for a normal person.


----------



## Michi (Dec 28, 2006)

水影少子 said:


> Some nerd that acts tough on the internet?
> 
> or...
> 
> God of Hell.. if you prefer it that way.



Er Mizu, he's the dude that i usually see in the blender that got banned for a while  which made many people sad and now, he has come back to be a legend again. :amazed

 i think.

x]


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2006)

水影少子 said:


> I was gonna say 85%   .. but i figured that leaves the rest of 15% for sleep.. and thats not enough for a normal person.



A god has no need to sleep...


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Michi said:


> Er Mizu, he's the dude that i usually see in the blender that got banned for a while  which made many people sad and now, he has come back to be a legend again. :amazed
> 
> i think.
> 
> x]



Too bad i wasn't around to see this legend do his thanngg


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Haru said:


> Lmao, angry kitten.



And I was right.  Angry kitten.  Mreeeeow.


Now we have Angry Kitten Haru and Setokitten.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not getting as much female attention as I deserve.  I gotta post a sexy/non unhappy/bored/fake smile pic to get some fangirls.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> I'm your first fanboy Shishou.



You're not the first, just the best.  <3


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

> Wait, explain. I don't have any idea what you mean if you don't mean you don't go cause its by where I live.


I don't go because of the distance between both capital cities.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I don't go because of the distance between both capital cities.





All the girls I wanna do don't live by me.  WTF is up with that?


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2006)

lololol Shishou.

I ADDED YOU ON MSN. without permission.

but you might've denied! Oh snaps ma feelings.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> lololol Shishou.
> 
> I ADDED YOU ON MSN. without permission.
> 
> but you might've denied! Oh snaps ma feelings.



MSN is usually only for hitting on Lien.  But some naughty pics could tempt me to add you back!  *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## ninamori (Dec 28, 2006)

I prefer MSN because it's tiresome shifting through the shit conversations that happen on IRC to read one line of funniness.

MSN is easier, though almost as bitchy to me. O:


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

> All the girls I wanna do don't live by me. WTF is up with that?


Fate bites hard, huh?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

I like AIM best, Mon D:



Ramekaj said:


> Fate bites hard, huh?




Yeah....  Speaking of biting, little gets me off more than a girl biting.  I love it to be bitten, I'm a bit of a masochist.  Just a heads up.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 28, 2006)

Guys I feel like being fucking obnoxious


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Yeah....  Speaking of biting, little gets me off more than a girl biting.  I love it to be bitten, I'm a bit of a masochist.  Just a heads up.


That explains why you want to get girls pregnant instead of taking the time and covering your oh-so-precious tool. Tsk tsk..


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> That explains why you want to get girls pregnant instead of taking the time and covering your oh-so-precious tool. Tsk tsk..



Well, actually.  I don't want kids, ever.

Also I'd like to see them be able to bite it and get pregnant in the same act.


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 28, 2006)

Is this where we talk about member pictures?


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 28, 2006)

Uh, yeah. Doesn't the thread title speak for itself?


----------



## Fancy (Dec 28, 2006)

> Well, actually.  I don't want kids, ever.


Why not? They're adorable, well, while young atleast.



> Also I'd like to see them be able to bite it and get pregnant in the same act.


Um, are you still talking about kids here? Besides that, you need to calm yourself down before you accidently plunder innocent wombs. Haha, although you definetly got some kinky factors to go with those jaw bones. 

@Jannoy - You're way cute.


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 28, 2006)

Jannoy said:


> Uh, yeah. Doesn't the thread title speak for itself?



Just making sure I dont post in the wrong thread


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 28, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> Is this where we talk about member pictures?



You got the wrong thread. You want the one that says Member Picture Thread.


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 28, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> You got the wrong thread. You want the one that says Member Picture Thread.



Hardy har har


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 28, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> Hardy har har



Okay if you want to laugh at my advice go right ahead. Last time I try to help out new people.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Why not? They're adorable, well, while young atleast.
> 
> 
> Um, are you still talking about kids here? Besides that, you need to calm yourself down before you accidently plunder innocent wombs. Haha, although you definetly got some kinky factors to go with those jaw bones.
> ...



Ima get a vessectomy, me thinks.

Also kids are ok, but I don't want til 30+


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 28, 2006)

@ Ramekaj: Aww, thanks.  My face wasn't really clear that day... And I like your cosplay pix.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou, what the fuck happened to you man? You use to be a black man on top of the world. Now you're just a white woman down on her luck posting on anime message boards.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> Shishou, what the fuck happened to you man? You use to be a black man on top of the world. Now you're just a white woman down on her luck posting on anime message boards.




You have won the internet sir.  Time to go hit on little boys on the forum....

Hay Vash!



Also you discovered the secret that that isn't my grandma censored, but a little boy.


----------



## FifiLynn (Dec 28, 2006)

HAhahahhahhaha oh jeezz.


----------



## Ray (Dec 28, 2006)

THC/Wolfwood/your new nick  
Your cute and should smile more often!

B!!!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Green Man said:


> THC/Wolfwood/your new nick
> Your cute and should smile more often!
> 
> B!!!!!


Thank you. <3
I don't smile. -_____-



B. <3


----------



## B (Dec 28, 2006)

Everyone's pics on that page make me smile. 


<3 Dawn.


----------



## Michi (Dec 28, 2006)

dawn, i think i've said this more than i should but i'm in love with your smile  <3

B, you're so cute  <3


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

B is a woman?  D:


----------



## B (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah.      XD


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Yasec Renische said:


> Is it just me, or do I not see any picture posted on this thread. Weird.



Well seeing as how this is discussion and not pic posting thread, its not just you.




B said:


> Yeah.      XD



Oh...   Then we should have sex.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> Shishou, what the fuck happened to you man? You use to be a black man on top of the world. Now you're just a white woman down on her luck posting on anime message boards.



Lol! thats awesome. :rofl


----------



## Yasec Renische (Dec 28, 2006)

Haha whoops. I'm dumb. Anyway, everyone actually looks very... non-Star Trek convention people lol. Ramekaj, you look very attractive though.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 28, 2006)

Yasec Renische said:


> Haha whoops. I'm dumb. Anyway, everyone actually looks very... non-Star Trek convention people lol. Ramekaj, you look very attractive though.




Ya, I'd hit it.  Like a whole bunch.  We should get married, in fact we will.   SO BACK OFF MAH WIFEY!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow Shishou, commitment?
I'm impressed.


----------



## Yasec Renische (Dec 28, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Ya, I'd hit it.  Like a whole bunch.  We should get married, in fact we will.   SO BACK OFF MAH WIFEY!



Wanna fight about it?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2006)

L looks more like Light.
Cute nonetheless.


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 29, 2006)

maybe i should change my name to Light? 

opinions? =B  Yagami Light, Kira, Shinigami Light?


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

L is cool looking. :3
I havn't been to a zoo in awhile..


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Yasec Renische said:


> Wanna fight about it?



It wouldn't be a fight.  I'd just flex my triceps I gained from extreme fappage, and your brain would implode causing your eyes to ooze out.

Thats right.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 29, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> maybe i should change my name to Light?
> 
> opinions? =B  Yagami Light, Kira, Shinigami Light?


Be a trendwhore and add a heart at the end of your name. :x


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2006)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Be a trendwhore and add a heart at the end of your name. :x


That's only you hoonie.

L, nice bomber jacket.


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks B, sorry I'm not a nerdy star trek looking guy yall were picturing.

and Haru, i love my jacket. 300$ looks good for a gift.

Hoon, i'll leave the heart at end of name trend to you.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 29, 2006)

Haru, one day..


----------



## Cloud Nine (Dec 29, 2006)

L Ryuzaki looks really cool. 

His sunglasses are so awesome.


----------



## Yasec Renische (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> It wouldn't be a fight.  I'd just flex my triceps I gained from extreme fappage, and your brain would implode causing your eyes to ooze out.
> 
> Thats right.



Just the thought is making my head asplode.


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> Thanks B, *sorry I'm not a nerdy star trek looking guy yall were picturing.*
> 
> and Haru, i love my jacket. 300$ looks good for a gift.
> 
> Hoon, i'll leave the heart at end of name trend to you.



LOL that's fine. XDDD Those kind of people are funny.

Yasec is the tree.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm guessing L's sunglasses are Oakleys, and his jacket is either Claiborne, Alfani, Calvin Klein, or DNKY. MOST COMMON JACKETS.


----------



## Usagi (Dec 29, 2006)

Yasec Renische said:


> Which one am I?



Who is...the invisible man? D:


----------



## Yasec Renische (Dec 29, 2006)

B said:


> LOL that's fine. XDDD Those kind of people are funny.
> 
> Yasec is the tree.




:\ you got it quick.

Nah, I'm the guy on the right. I'll provide a real picture soon, as soon as I finish bulking and cutting (which wont be for another 5-6 months )


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 29, 2006)

My sunglasses are D&G, my jacket is Pierre Balmain Paris.

thanks Cloud nine. =3


----------



## Cloud Nine (Dec 29, 2006)

You're welcome. ^^ But from your latest picture: Dawn is right, you really DO look like Light!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 29, 2006)

Boogie man, is that General tsao chicken? or jello.

looks delicious.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> My sunglasses are D&G, my jacket is Pierre Balmain Paris.



At least I tried. ._. Wow. I didn't know you were that sophisticated. Kudos to you.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 29, 2006)

wtf, L is my big brother.

 

and that jacket is mine.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2006)

水影少子 said:


> wtf, L is my big brother.
> 
> 
> 
> and that jacket is mine.



Are you serious? Cuteness runs in the family.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 29, 2006)

Haru said:


> Are you serious? Cuteness runs in the family.



Yep, check this out.

Old pic post


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Haru said:


> Are you serious? Cuteness runs in the family.



I see, so only asian guys for you.  Eh?


Typical asian girl.  Rejecting teh Shishou cause of his lack of asian.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> When people don't care, they won't point out a cross in a picture.  If they didn't really believe in some sort they would just not point out the cross.
> 
> The fact she pointed out the cross, and claimed it to be her mother's, makes me believe she is embarassed by it because of the internet's surplus of religion bashers.



if she wants to be embarrassed let her be embarrased. it's not your fault if she is or isnt embarrased of her religion, i always found a arguement about religion so futile and stupid, people have their own choices and beliefs, and who are you to judge anyone, beleiving in or not believing in god does not make you superior or inferior to anyone, no one has the right to judge others on such a matter anyways, i find it so hyprocritical when someone who believes in god tries to bash someone about their religion or no belief in him. it totally deteriorates the message of the bible while they try to prove their stupid point.

sorry for being so late. been busy today. i wont respond to something about religion (not trying to start a aruement) just wanted to throw down some wisdom.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I see, so only asian guys for you.  Eh?
> 
> 
> Typical asian girl.  Rejecting teh Shishou cause of his lack of asian.



Shishou is not cute. Shishou is on another level. Like higher than Hokage. ~_^

@Mizu-
Holy crap, I never noticed lol.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> Shishou, what the fuck happened to you man? You use to be a black man on top of the world. Now you're just a white woman down on her luck posting on anime message boards.



i almost pissed my pants at that, was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Haru said:


> Shishou is not cute. Shishou is on another level. Like higher than Hokage. ~_^
> 
> @Mizu-
> Holy crap, I never noticed lol.



I can be cute...  *pokes his cheek and makes puppy eyes*


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou = MJ, lol.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 29, 2006)

> if she wants to be embarrassed let her be embarrased. it's not your fault if she is or isnt embarrased of her religion, i always found a arguement about religion so futile and stupid, people have their own choices and beliefs, and who are you to judge anyone, beleiving in or not believing in god does not make you superior or inferior to anyone, no one has the right to judge others on such a matter anyways, i find it so hyprocritical when someone who believes in god tries to bash someone about their religion or no belief in him. it totally deteriorates the message of the bible while they try to prove their stupid point.


Hunny, do not ever skip a grammer class again. Oh, and I love how people say that no one should have the right to judge another while you just contradicted yourself on so many levels by posting that reply. I'm not attacking you, at all. If it makes you feel better, Shishou himself and everyone else including myself do the same silly mistake without noticing it.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Hunny, do not ever skip a grammer class again. Oh, and I love how people say that no one should have the right to judge another while you just contradicted yourself on so many levels by posting that reply. I'm not attacking you, at all. If it makes you feel better, Shishou himself and everyone else including myself do the same silly mistake without noticing it.



It's acceptable for me to contradict myself.  In fact, it is expected and the rules don't apply to me in not contradicting yourself.

The logic I use is so far advanced, even I can't make sense of it.


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Is this even about pictures anymore


----------



## Fancy (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> It's acceptable for me to contradict myself.  In fact, it is expected and the rules don't apply to me in not contradicting yourself.
> 
> The logic I use is so far advanced, even I can't make sense of it.



Logical discrimination without a doubt. Although, I don't really understand why would you expect yourself to contradict your own personal views. Unless it dosen't really even make much sense to you or in other cases, the premises are just too weak to hold up in an argument. Almost the same as arguing with two blind eyes, you don't really know where you're going.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 29, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> Is this even about pictures anymore



You got a comments
[gg]_Rozen_Maiden_Ouvertuere_-_02_[640x480]


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Logical discrimination without a doubt. Although, I don't really understand why would you expect yourself to contradict your own personal views. Unless it dosen't really even make much sense to you or in other cases, the premises are just too weak to hold up in an argument. Almost the same as arguing with two blind eyes, you don't really know where you're going.



I do know one thing, I want to do you.  XD


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I do know one thing, I want to do you.  XD



Ive been reading the last couple of pages, and it just seems like all it is, is you hitting on this ramekaj person.

To be honest, its annoying to have to keep reading your immature posts about wanting to "do" some girl you've only seen pictures of, and to also read your cheesy attempts at hitting on her.You've strayed so far from the topic of this thread, You might as well request a title change


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> Ive been reading the last couple of pages, and it just seems like all it is, is you hitting on this ramekaj person.
> 
> To be honest, its annoying to have to keep reading your immature posts about wanting to "do" some girl you've only seen pictures of, and to also read your cheesy attempts at hitting on her.You've strayed so far from the topic of this thread, You might as well request a title change



What bigger compliment is there, than wanting to bang a chick?  Pictures have caused the discussion of banging.


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> What bigger compliment is there, than wanting to bang a chick?  Pictures have caused the discussion of banging.



Maybe you should try this approach off the internet, see how well it works out for you


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> Maybe you should try this approach off the internet, see how well it works out for you



Its the perfect approach.  Eventually a chick will say ok and we'll have sex.  I call it the Gantz-way.

Also persistance is helpful.  The more it is talked about and told, the more they may think they should do it.


Straight forward and honest.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou's shallow behavior at topic again, I see. -_-
You get used to it.

L, you're very cute. <3


----------



## Fancy (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I do know one thing, I want to do you.  XD


/Does Not Compute


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> /Does Not Compute



I saw the original!  You can't fool me.  :3



And WW, its better to be "shallow" and straight forward/honest/open than to hold it in.  If you have hate in your heart, let it out.  If you have love in your heart, let it out.  

It's bad to bottle things in, have regrets, and to lie.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Shut up              .


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Shut up              .



I like this guy


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I saw the original!  You can't fool me.  :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. 
But on the other hand, liking someone strictly because they 'look good' isn't exactly the best way to go about things. That and you know photoshop and shit these days can do wonders.

But I do agree with being honest, but there is also a difference between 'honest' and 'shallow'


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 29, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> I like this guy



Hey Havoc, you got a crush.


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 29, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> Hey Havoc, you got a crush.



Ugh, not in _that_ way


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

L Ryuzaki said:


> Hey Havoc, you got a crush.



Haha sick, that's a dude.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 29, 2006)

> I saw the original! You can't fool me. :3


I'm not such a direct person. Fortunately, for you. Its very possible that I could wound that tender heart of yours, but I'm extremely gentle.



> Hey Havoc, you got a crush.


ROFL.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey fuckheads whats going on in here


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> True.
> But on the other hand, liking someone strictly because they 'look good' isn't exactly the best way to go about things. That and you know photoshop and shit these days can do wonders.
> 
> But I do agree with being honest, but there is also a difference between 'honest' and 'shallow'




That would imply I am lying that I am looking for anything more than sex, and anything more than physical appearance to make me want to have sex with them.  


Eventually it'll work.  I hit on every girl I deem pretty enough to do.  One will end up being like 

Her: "Ok, I live in Southern California.  I'll take you up on your offer!"
Me: "I'll be right over!!!!!11one"
Her: "Thats creepy, we need to meet first in public."
Me: "Ok, but you're paying."





The Boogie Man said:


> Ugh, not in _that_ way



This is an anime based forum in theory.  You just suggested Yaoi action.  Please the fangirls, there are a surplus of them and they may rampage if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Hey fuckheads whats going on in here



Ramekaj was about to ask me if I wanted to make out, but then I was gonna reject her because I'm a gentleman.


----------



## 5peedy (Dec 29, 2006)

fuzzy brows is here.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Ramekaj was about to ask me if I wanted to make out, but then I was gonna reject her because I'm a gentleman.



You always were a classy one Havoc


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I'm not such a direct person. Fortunately, for you. Its very possible that I could wound that tender heart of yours, but I'm extremely gentle.



No one is as direct as me.  In fact if a woman is, I will probably get turned off and consider her a slut.  Which is odd since my strategy involves a girl I hit on to just agree to having sex with me.  See a contradiction in what I want.  Want girl who will do me if I ask her if she'll have sex with me, but don't like or want to do a slutty girl.

And you can't wound my heart, its so rotted to the core its decaying.



Havoc said:


> Ramekaj was about to ask me if I wanted to make out, but then I was gonna reject her because I'm a gentleman.



Gentleman?  I have another word I'd call that, it also starts with a G ironically.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> That would imply I am lying that I am looking for anything more than sex, and anything more than physical appearance to make me want to have sex with them.
> 
> 
> Eventually it'll work.  I hit on every girl I deem pretty enough to do.  One will end up being like
> ...



lol.
Actually, I was more referring to you can't trust what you see on the internet since ugliness is easily fixed nowadays. Someone can look hot as hell on the internet, and be shitty looking in real life.

Though, I suppose if you're a risk taker, go for it. [or webcams work well too, haha]
Just be careful, because the ones that usually meet strangers of the internet after they haven't known them for not long, are usually pretty crazy [that or undercover police] x]


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> No one is as direct as me.  In fact if a woman is, I will probably get turned off and consider her a slut.  Which is odd since my strategy involves a girl I hit on to just agree to having sex with me.  See a contradiction in what I want.  Want girl who will do me if I ask her if she'll have sex with me, but don't like or want to do a slutty girl.
> 
> And you can't wound my heart, its so rotted to the core its decaying.
> 
> ...



Great?
Genius?
God?
Yea, I guess I'm those too.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Man what the hell are you guys talking about?
> 
> To many asian dudes posting pictures.
> 
> Where are my ladies. My asian ladies



Needs more Seto.  Everything needs more Seto.  Seto is made of love.



Hero Dies Trying said:


> lol.
> Actually, I was more referring to you can't trust what you see on the internet since ugliness is easily fixed nowadays. Someone can look hot as hell on the internet, and be shitty looking in real life.
> 
> Though, I suppose if you're a risk taker, go for it. [or webcams work well too, haha]
> Just be careful, because the ones that usually meet strangers of the internet after they haven't known them for not long, are usually pretty crazy [that or undercover police] x]



Thats fine, cause when my strategy works, I will see them IRL.  Then if they are hideous and not like their pic, I will give them the angry brows.  Everyone gets the hint when I give Angry Brows.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> lol.
> Actually, I was more referring to you can't trust what you see on the internet since ugliness is easily fixed nowadays. Someone can look hot as hell on the internet, and be shitty looking in real life.
> 
> Though, I suppose if you're a risk taker, go for it. [or webcams work well too, haha]
> Just be careful, because the ones that usually meet strangers of the internet after they haven't known them for not long, are usually pretty crazy [that or undercover police] x]



Im actually an undercover cop


----------



## Fancy (Dec 29, 2006)

> lol.
> Actually, I was more referring to you can't trust what you see on the internet since ugliness is easily fixed nowadays. Someone can look hot as hell on the internet, and be shitty looking in real life.
> 
> Though, I suppose if you're a risk taker, go for it. [or webcams work well too, haha]
> Just be careful, because the ones that usually meet strangers of the internet after they haven't known them for not long, are usually pretty crazy [that or undercover police]


Direct, much? Sheesh, this is a sad forum.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Ramekaj am I on your ignore list?


----------



## Fancy (Dec 29, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Hey Ramekaj am I on your ignore list?


Technically, no.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Technically, no.



lol**


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Direct, much? Sheesh, this is a sad forum.


Directed at what?
I never pointed any names out what so ever.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Who's Ram?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Who's Ram?



Hes a pedophilic ice cream man who frequents these forums

And why does it feel like people are walking on eggshells ITT


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Direct, much? Sheesh, this is a sad forum.



Technically even if she is implying it torwards you, its ok.  You cosplayed Rikku beutifully, which is a bangable offense.  


So even if you had like a whole bunch of acne, you still did a great Rikku.  Just gotta make you cosplay something that wears face paint.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Wait actually who are we making fun of I want in


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Who's Havoc?



The person you pray to.  You probably know me as God.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Wait actually who are we making fun of I want in



no one. -__________-


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> The Boogie Man.



The boogie man isnt real


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> The Boogie Man.



How could you leave the channel in my hands Seto?!  They have me hostage!  Code is going on a rampage and calling us all Omnipotent Shits!  *sobs*




And woah, lets not make fun of anyone here.  Flaming is bad.  You need to compliment people, by finding them attractive enough to sleep with.

*LOVE AND PEACE!*


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> He is real.



Holy shit, its the fucking boogie man!

Shishou-Dont make fun of anyone?

You pussy.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Holy shit, its the fucking boogie man!
> 
> Shishou-Dont make fun of anyone?
> 
> You pussy.




I gotta be good, so I try and compliment and educate people, as well as entertain.  

Then again, technically this is late night spamming.  I'll probably get all the blame and punishment.       D:

But it is the cure for boredom, for myself and others.  Also I wanna repeat what Seto said, whats with all the asian guys and lack of asian chick pics?  He said women, but I prefer asian chick pics over just any ol woman.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Yea ladies ur fucking slacking come on, start camera whoring


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice pic....  uhh.........  Michael .. Jackson


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

水影少子 said:


> Nice pic....  uhh.........  Michael .. Jackson



I wear one glove and sing "Beat it" <3


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Shishou i remember that chat on msn, it was legendary there was more to it though



Yeah, there was.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> She drew me too, you have it?



No  

I only saved myself and then Code, cause it made me rofl too much.  Haru drew you as a bucket head in blender somewhere.


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

htefgh .,tmateohrjyhowjerayhjoreakjhoirebieyganhi45jryhoiejtrbenheytkr
kmrsyylkjrtjhoatei5jymhjteaoketmhoktjmnhkemnhktejmnhtkhkfagget.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

B said:


> htefgh .,tmateohrjyhowjerayhjoreakjhoirebieyganhi45jryhoiejtrbenheytkr
> kmrsyylkjrtjhoatei5jymhjteaoketmhoktjmnhkemnhktejmnhtkhkfagget.



lol You could have at least tried to conceal your spam with an actual sentence


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

B said:


> htefgh .,tmateohrjyhowjerayhjoreakjhoirebieyganhi45jryhoiejtrbenheytkr
> kmrsyylkjrtjhoatei5jymhjteaoketmhoktjmnhkemnhktejmnhtkhkfagget.



I agree           .


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

I think the mods are gonna get mad.  I don't wanna get back on my ban ;-;

I was just so bored and the forums were dead today...  I wonder if I should delete all my posts in the discussion thread before I go to sleep in am in.  But deleting sucks and can't be reflected upon for "lawls"...


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

You're scared to get banned?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc said:


> You're scared to get banned?



I worked hard on trying to get unperm banned ;-;


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Also, if he gets banned he wont be able to serenade Ramekaj


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

rofl, they should get married. asap


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Shishou said:


> I worked hard on trying to get unperm banned ;-;



Yea so did I.  But still...


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 29, 2006)

Eh? Havoc, remember me? !

Nice picture.. jackson.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Eh? Havoc, remember me? !
> 
> Nice picture.. jackson.



Nope, should I?


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm surprised I havn't been banned yet from my spamming. I mean, seriously.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

B, I remember when you used to be nice.  What happened?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Ima go to bed.  Hopefully the mods just take like the last 9 pages and dumb them in the blender.


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been bitter lately because a close friend in the family died. I have to go to his funeral later today. I'll snap out of it.


LOOK AT THIS GUYS SIG HAHAHAHAHA Old thread I spammed up.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, sorry to hear that.


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

It's okay.
Oh yeah~ My dad also divorced my ex step mom. She's a compulsive liar who cheated on him. 

>___< I don't like to be mean.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

B said:


> It's okay.
> Oh yeah~ My dad also divorced my ex step mom. She's a compulsive liar who cheated on him.
> 
> >___< I don't like to be mean.



Getting it all off your chest I see, lol.


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

Yup. I do it alot lately. She also lied about her mom on her death bed, saying she was going to Tennassee to see her at the hospital. But then goes to Chicago and cheats. Also ran up a $800 cell bill roaming there. Still irks me.
Then she gets my dad falsely arrested saying he choked her, so he stayed two days a jail. She confesed and now they are prosecuting her. She needs to go to jail for a few days. >> The day she found out, my dad talked to her again and she lies so much she tried saying I called her kids the night before saying we were getting her thrown in jail. He didnt believe her and got onto her. :S I believe in the past she's framed me for stealing a credit card... o_o


XD ok I feel a bit better again. Now to get this funeral over with and go see my mom's grave. I'll feel alot better after that cause I feel guilty for not going there in awhile.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmmm, well all in all I must say that sucks.  But at least you are able to talk to me, that's like a huge privilege.


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

.


Things are getting better. XD


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Haha good, hey I'll talk to you tomorrow, I'm going to sleep.


Setoshi stop lurking.


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

Good night. XD



Hay Seto     .


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

y                 .


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

6ul,yul,ulktdlktujthth lol


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb/b/


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't do that )=o


----------



## B (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry.        83


----------



## Mori` (Dec 29, 2006)

lot of pics o_O

*hugs b

L actually looks kind of like L o_O

the boogie mans pic reminds me of a jazz man xD

shishou looks quite good but remember girls...its a trap <_<

oh and i like mugens jumper

dawns pic doesn't load for me >_<

nice hat reckless xD

is that some sunny in a leather jacket i see?

oh and kiwi has nice hair


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 29, 2006)

Kori that second picture is fucking awesome

Its avy worthy*steals picture*


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2006)

@PB OMFG! j00 H0t! l3t'5 m@ke b@b135!!!11123


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


>


will you marry me?


----------



## Freija (Dec 29, 2006)

Mary looks totally awesome as usual :3


----------



## Ray (Dec 29, 2006)

PB is no man :amazed 
Your an attractive young woman


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

moridin said:


> shishou looks quite good but remember girls...its a trap <_<



o-O

There are so meaning to "It's a trap!" that I don't even know which one you're applying to me.  D:



And Kori, thats a better amount of make up.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Hunny, do not ever skip a grammer class again. Oh, and I love how people say that no one should have the right to judge another while you just contradicted yourself on so many levels by posting that reply. I'm not attacking you, at all. If it makes you feel better, Shishou himself and everyone else including myself do the same silly mistake without noticing it.



i spelled deteriorates perfectly fine thank you....


Byaah!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 29, 2006)

Green Man said:


> PB is no man :amazed
> Your an attractive young woman



*nods head*


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

Havoc said:


> Ramekaj was about to ask me if I wanted to make out, but then I was gonna reject her because I'm a gentleman.



lol what did Havoc do to get banned again?


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

Green Man said:


> PB is no man :amazed
> Your an attractive young woman



i concur. the name is a throw off.


----------



## Michi (Dec 29, 2006)

Kori, you're so pretty.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

Bronzhawk is so awesome.  I admire him.


----------



## Michi (Dec 29, 2006)

so many fishies in Bronzhawk's pictures. XD

@rinyu:  i love your hair. *.*


----------



## Sasori (Dec 29, 2006)

lol Mary xDDDDDDDDDD

You actually done it and took a pic hehehe

I like the first pic...the lighting looks almost profesh 

And haha I see how you tried to make it all spiky xDD

You should have combed the whole thing up so you look like ==> 

STAY PWEETII


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

Rinyu said:


> Don't Click.



nice.... A/S/L?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not even going to bother hitting on Rinyu.


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 29, 2006)

As per usual...bronzehawks pics are awesome, cool aquaium man. I love aquariums.


----------



## Yasec Renische (Dec 29, 2006)

Rinyu, how old are you? Nice picture though.

@ Jannoy - andele andele, arriba arriba.
@ bronzhawk - they told me that it wasn't going to kill me, but that's what steve erwin said about the stingrays (South Park)
@ PB - delightfully = fruity adverb


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 29, 2006)

@Yasec Renische: ehehehe, the hat isn't a Spanish/Mexican sombrero. It's actually a hat used in Asia when in the rice fields...  The hat belonged to my friend's mother.

And Rinyu, you're adorable.

EDIT;
Schecter, was that really you?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 29, 2006)

toiletnojutsu
you are way hot,
you want to be my wife?

@jannoy
totally

i look a bit different now, but if you look close enough, its the same old lovable me


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

that toiletnojutsu pic baffles me, especially since it says age 17 and everyone looks older then 17, + the liquor throws me off as well.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 29, 2006)

^why are you looking at the alcohol when there's a whole bunch of pretty girls to look at?


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 29, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> that toiletnojutsu pic baffles me, especially since it says age 17 and everyone looks older then 17, + the liquor throws me off as well.



word... which one she suppose to be?


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 29, 2006)

Schecter said:


> ^why are you looking at the alcohol when there's a whole bunch of pretty girls to look at?



i thought about it for a second (literally) and there is no way i can anwer this question without sounding like a sexist or someone who dislikes commitment, so i wont even bother.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 29, 2006)

I find this very funny.

=D


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 29, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> I find this very funny.
> 
> =D



toilet is really a man? would make sense.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 30, 2006)

ramekaj

you are way hot,
you want to be my wife?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 30, 2006)

Schecter said:


> ramekaj
> 
> you are way hot,
> you want to be my wife?



I claimed her.  GTFO!


Are you a republican too, Ram?


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj.....bestest milkmaid ever!!! Why are you so pretty, I reckon you were dipped in hot sauce when you were a baby. Thats the only explanation I can offer for your undue amount of hotness.

Not that I wanna sound too keen or anything.


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 30, 2006)

Hardjacket said:


> Ramekaj.....bestest milkmaid ever!!!



????


*Spoiler*: _sif_


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 30, 2006)

Mugen X said:


> ????
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sif_



Thats what she's cosplaying innit......or is it some anime character I haven't heard of (like this sif you speak of).


----------



## Mugen X (Dec 30, 2006)

Hardjacket said:


> Thats what she's cosplaying innit......or is it some anime character I haven't heard of (like this sif you speak of).



sif == as if 

I mean there are better milk maid cosplayers out there


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

> Are you a republican too, Ram?


Yes, I am.


> Ramekaj.....bestest *milkmaid* ever!!! Why are you so pretty, I reckon you were dipped in hot sauce when you were a baby. Thats the only explanation I can offer for your undue amount of hotness.


You lost me after that one.


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Yes, I am.
> 
> You lost me after that one.



I know my incoherant hot sauce ramblings may not have entirely made sense, however you are a big barrel of sexy and you should know fellas spout utter garbage when trying to chat up a smokin hotty.



Mugen X said:


> sif == as if
> 
> I mean there are better milk maid cosplayers out there



Yeah Mugen my man, but Ramekaj has got the whole hardjacket attraction thing going on. 1) She's petite and cute, 2). She's a yank, 3). She's got green eyes......You know in the Loony toon cartoons where they'd make a girl rabbit to try and catch Bugs Bunny. Well if someone wanted to trap me...they'd leave a Ramekaj out.

W.T.F Am I talking about.

Ramekaj I swear I'm cooler than this in real life


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Dec 30, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> that toiletnojutsu pic baffles me, especially since it says age 17 and everyone looks older then 17, + the liquor throws me off as well.



They're actually one year younger than me


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

> I know my incoherant hot sauce ramblings may not have entirely made sense, however you are a big barrel of sexy and you should know fellas spout utter garbage when trying to chat up a smokin hotty.


Believe it or not, girls get tired of the same repetitious comments that tend to discourage unconditional love and reassure dry cheap porn. The secret to capture a girls heart is charm, well, my heart atleast.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, girls get tired of the same repetitious comments that tend to discourage unconditional love and reassure dry cheap porn. The secret to capture a girls heart is charm, well, my heart at least.



*takes notes*

go on


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Believe it or not, girls get tired of the same repetitious comments that tend to discourage unconditional love and reassure dry cheap porn. The secret to capture a girls heart is charm, well, my heart atleast.



Yeah...I'm pretty much fucked then...ah well back to the drawing board.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Yes, I am.
> 
> You lost me after that one.



yo seriously, ma. do you got a non halloween pic? that shit was like 2 months ago.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

UtahCrip said:


> yo seriously, ma. do you got a non halloween pic? that shit was like 2 months ago.


Lets make a deal? You should be good at this, according to police. If you post a picture of yourself without those toy guns, I'll post a non-cosplayed picture of myself, although I regard that picture as something I did for fun in my back yard. What do you say? Home boy.

@Arwen - I think you should go for the second one because of its design and how it helps to present your features, it shows more leg and cleavage, and it kindof brings a "prepared to party" image to go with it, I like it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Arwen. 

I love both outfits.  It's tough for me to decide.  I am more of a jeans guy I guess.  I kind of prefer the first outfit.  (I also like the familiar necklace you are wearing.

Cute dog too.  Is that a pug?


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Lets make a deal? You should be good at this, according to police. If you post a picture of yourself without those toy guns, I'll post a non-cosplayed picture of myself, although I regard that picture as something I did for fun in my back yard. What do you say? Home boy.



been posted this.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

Although that picture seems like it has been posted awhile ago, I'll stick to my half of the deal and post you one of mysellf..

Through PM.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Although that picture seems like it has been posted awhile ago, I'll stick to my half of the deal and post you one of mysellf..
> *
> Through PM.*



You make panda S&G sad.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> You make panda S&G sad.


Don't worry, it's only my face hes going to get.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm still feeling sad.


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 30, 2006)

Rukia said:


> Hey Arwen.
> 
> I love both outfits.  It's tough for me to decide.  I am more of a jeans guy I guess.  I kind of prefer the first outfit.  (I also like the familiar necklace you are wearing.
> 
> Cute dog too.  Is that a pug?



Oh gosh, for a moment i thought i lost my necklace. You see I NEVER take it off XD but my mother cleaned it for me today, and i forgot to take it on.
The lastest picture was taken today, while the other one was yesterday.

x3 Its rare to see me without the necklace - really.

YES HE'S SO CUUUUUTEEEEEEEEEEE. Pug/mops xD Call him whatever you want. His name is Percy <3


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I'm still feeling sad.


Why? It's only my face. Besides, you'll have better.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Why? It's only my face. Besides, you'll have better.


I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of you. I was just trying to manipulate you into sending me that PM as well. >__< 

Oh, and me specifically will have better?


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice pic, republican from Virginia. 

Both of them look nice Arwen, but I prefer the first look more. More sexy and laid back. But that's just me. And Percy is so cute especially with that red hat! ^__^


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of you. I was just trying to manipulate you into sending me that PM as well. >__<
> 
> Oh, and me specifically will have better?



I have more pictures in store, I can send some if you want. And forget that PM, its almost like Utah fell for the wrong bag of hash, which ofcourse has a shortage of supply.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

Send me as much as you want!  <3


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Although that picture seems like it has been posted awhile ago, I'll stick to my half of the deal and post you one of mysellf..
> 
> Through PM.



nice pic. see i think you need to take less halloween pics. halloween is cool and all since chiccs dress extra slutty. (except you and whatever your costume was suppose to be)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

And god, I didn't know Arwen was so hot! >__<


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Mugen X said:


> ????
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sif_



lol, I agree


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> And god, I didn't know Arwen was so hot! >__<


:'D thanks 



Orochimaru said:


> Nice pic, republican from Virginia.
> 
> Both of them look nice Arwen, but I prefer the first look more. More sexy and laid back. But that's just me. And Percy is so cute especially with that red hat! ^__^



x3 Thank you ~ I've gotten most on #1 so i think I should go for that one.
I know, he's adorable. I have to stop myself from squeezing him to death. <3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Arwen's hot.

And she's mine.

[undresses her undiligently]


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 30, 2006)

That first milk-lady, or whatever you wanna call it, looks a lot like Byaku @ Mugen!


----------



## Shishou (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Yes, I am.



See, everyone here is a dumb Democrat.  Cept us!

Therefore we're a perfect match.  Since I am Shishou, YOU have to do the charming.  I'll accept naughty pics in PM as charming me.  <3


----------



## Catterix (Dec 30, 2006)

So what... We just add pictures of ourselves here?

My PassPort picture:


I was a little drunk here, so I look somewhat flushed, but meh:


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

Matt, what if I told you I were a Democrat? 

And Josip, I lol @ thee.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> And Josip, I lol @ thee.



My whole existance is for your amusement and that is why I'm here with you.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> My whole existance is for your amusement and that is why I'm here with you.



 My time here is so much better now. <3


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 30, 2006)

Arwen you look cute in both of those outfits....just go with what feels funky on the night. 



Ramekaj said:


> Believe it or not, girls get tired of the same repetitious comments that tend to discourage unconditional love and reassure dry cheap porn. The secret to capture a girls heart is charm, well, my heart atleast.



I didn't think my comments were repetitious, I was merely commenting on you being pretty (albeit through the medium of hot sauce). So you're after comments that promote unconditional love, dissapate "dry cheap porn" and charming. Right here goes:

I love you ramekaj, I dislike the frippery and distasteful nuances that are so common with dry cheap porn; and whilst endeavouring not to appear unctuous, I would like to comment that your eyes sparkle like the morning dew on the lucious green fields of Limerick.

You, me, DVD, Tub of Haagen Dazs........I'll be waiting.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 30, 2006)

Arwen you should wear the skirt and black blouse !
It looks to good on you 
jeans are to ordinary for new years eve 
So you should defenitely go for the skirt !
<33333333333


----------



## B (Dec 30, 2006)

*hugs Arwen* <333


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Believe it or not, girls get tired of the same repetitious comments that tend to discourage unconditional love and reassure dry cheap porn. The secret to capture a girls heart is charm, well, my heart atleast.



This makes me lol.

Ah well, we're in a forum and in forums, especially this one, you can expect dry, cheap porn remarks.

If you don't like them, quickly delete your pictures and tell everybody you're ugly and male. Should get everybody of your back <3

LOL @ Hardjacket's testimony btw


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Wtfs. Josip is hitting on people?
Well, I'm jealous and half then. x]


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not hitting on anyone god damn! I was being nice! >______<;;;


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I'm not hitting on anyone god damn! I was being nice! >______<;;;



I saw it with my own two eyes Josip. ]<


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2006)

Itachi doesn't have feelings.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Itachi doesn't have feelings.



 **


----------



## B (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't believe in love. xD


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

B said:


> I don't believe in love. xD


Breakin my heart, my dear.  
You and Josip. -___________-


----------



## B (Dec 30, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Breakin my heart, my dear.
> You and Josip. -___________-



I meant love as in the romance kind. 

so I still luv u. :3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

B said:


> I meant love as in the romance kind.
> 
> so I still luv u. :3



 **


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

Lol **


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 30, 2006)

O: Ey Dawn, are you going to norway? [points at your avatar]
Or you got a norwegian fetish at the moment x3 ? [you make me happy O: ?]



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Arwen you should wear the skirt and black blouse !
> It looks to good on you
> jeans are to ordinary for new years eve
> So you should defenitely go for the skirt !
> <33333333333


<3 Everyone else said Jeans though XDD



B said:


> *hugs Arwen* <333


[hugs back] <33


----------



## B (Dec 30, 2006)

rofl                   .


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> Lol **


lol. D:


ArwenChan said:


> O: Ey Dawn, are you going to norway? [points at
> Or you got a norwegian fetish at the moment x3 ? [you make me happy O: ?]



I kinda sorta don't know yet, its has to do with my teaching major.
Its on the 'to do list' along with going to London for a short period of time.
I don't know if I'm going to be picked to go or not yet, but I'm excited none the less.

Lol, as for a fetish. possibly maybe? 
Though, its not really at fetish standing yet, more like intrigued. :3



B said:


> rofl                   .



D:
You a horrid liar. -_______-


----------



## Arwenchan (Dec 30, 2006)

> I kinda sorta don't know yet, its has to do with my teaching major.
> Its on the 'to do list' along with going to London for a short period of time.
> I don't know if I'm going to be picked to go or not yet, but I'm excited none the less.
> 
> ...


Ah XD
Not to be rude against my own country [cough] But norway isnt really anything exciting. What you get here, is what you can get about anywhere else o-o


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

ArwenChan said:


> Ah XD
> Not to be rude against my own country [cough] But norway isnt really anything exciting. What you get here, is what you can get about anywhere else o-o


xD
Well, I guess I'm just excited about visiting a place that is foreign to me.
I used to travel a bit when I was younger, but I haven't in some time, I'm glad to be getting to see some place new.
That, and it might be a chance for me to go back and visit my old home over in Warwick.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> Matt, what if I told you I were a Democrat?
> 
> And Josip, I lol @ thee.



Democrat's ftw. Rebuplican prez's havent been bad in the past but this guy in office right now.....................................



and all ill leave it at that.


----------



## B (Dec 30, 2006)

I wasn't lying. 


I was retaliating to Haru.


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 30, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> xD
> Well, I guess I'm just excited about visiting a place that is foreign to me.
> I used to travel a bit when I was younger, but I haven't in some time, I'm glad to be getting to see some place new.
> That, and it might be a chance for me to go back and visit my old home over in Warwick.



Tis Shakesperes country......"Alas poor Yorrick I knew him well" I heard that Shakespere had wax feet and kept them in a hollowed out bible at the end of his bed. That is either solid fact, or a dream after a eating-cheese-before-bed Marathon....


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 30, 2006)

Razz, are you really from Brazil?


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 30, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> Professional Cam whore
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Muy Caliente Mami.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 30, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> Muy Caliente Mami.



I'm pretty sure they speak Portuguese.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 30, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> I'm pretty sure they speak Portuguese.



This is indeed true for the majority of the population as their primary language. many people in Brazil speak spanish as well.


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 30, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> Razz, are you really from Brazil?



YUP YUP MY
MOMMYS BRAZILIAN
AND MY DADDYS
BLACK AND CUBAN! 
AND WE SPEAK SPANISH AND PORTUGUESE


----------



## Shishou (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> Matt, what if I told you I were a Democrat?
> 
> And Josip, I lol @ thee.




It wouldn't change me wanting to do you or anything, really.  I just assume everyone is a democrat cept me.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

> This makes me lol.
> 
> Ah well, we're in a forum and in forums, especially this one, you can expect dry, cheap porn remarks.
> 
> If you don't like them, quickly delete your pictures and tell everybody you're ugly and male. Should get everybody of your back <3


That absurd sentiment is supposed to explain why people make a big fuss out of my pictures? Sorry, you don't phase me. I don't know about you, but I rather not grow balls for the sake of unjust and lustful comments made by people who hide behind computer screens.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> That absurd sentiment is supposed to explain why people make a big fuss out of my pictures? Sorry, you don't phase me. I don't know about you, but I rather not grow balls for the sake of unjust and lustful comments made by people who hide behind computer screens.



No, I'm rather commenting on your attitude against some of the members here. It's common to receive 'lustful' and 'unjust' comments here, but you're acting as if we're all a bunch of perverts and calling this a sad forum.

My point being, if you have such a problem with it [it being the comments on your pictures], just stop posting the pictures?

That's just common logic, or am I mistaken here?

*Edit*: And a lot of people make a fuss out of the pictures posted, yet you're acting as if this is some kind of crime, which is why my attention was slightly peaked. :]


----------



## ninamori (Dec 30, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> No, I'm rather commenting on your attitude against some of the members here. It's common to receive 'lustful' and 'unjust' comments here, but you're acting as if we're all a bunch of perverts and calling this a sad forum.
> 
> My point being, if you have such a problem with it [it being the comments on your pictures], just stop posting the pictures?
> 
> That's just common logic, or am I mistaken here?


Agreed, if you post pics, you better be expecting comments. All kinds of comments.

So... if you're going to complain about the attention, take down the pictures. It's that simple. I thought that it was common sense.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> *Edit*: And a lot of people make a fuss out of the pictures posted, yet you're acting as if this is some kind of crime, which is why my attention was slightly peaked. :]



lol.
you're thinking the same way I am. x]


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> Agreed, if you post pics, you better be expecting comments. All kinds of comments.
> 
> So... if you're going to complain about the attention, take down the pictures. It's that simple. I thought that it was common sense.



Yep <3



Hero Dies Trying said:


> lol.
> you're thinking the same way I am. x]



It must be telepathy!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> It must be telepathy!


lol.
telepathy to seek out stupid people?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> lol.
> telepathy to seek out stupid people?



No, telepathy to think the same way in a ridiculous convo. :]


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> No, telepathy to think the same way in a ridiculous convo. :]


lol. close enough. :]

Kero, cute pictures. <3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Sunny is so cute.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 30, 2006)

Now now Dawn, that's a biiiiit mean.

MEANMEANMEANMEANMNEAMNEAM. oh god I can't type very well.

._______.

*edumts*
SUNUVMANN U WHORE INVADIN' MA DC. <333333 that museum's cool, innit? I KNOW I've been there, just don't remember the circumstances.

Adoooooorable, BY THA WAI.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> Now now Dawn, that's a biiiiit mean.
> 
> MEANMEANMEANMEANMNEAMNEAM. oh god I can't type very well.
> 
> ._______.



Not mean at all. I mean it in more of a EVERYONE and not a SOMEONE kinda sense. :3

I can't type today either. D:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Sunny is so cute.


:3


Ninamori said:


> Now now Dawn, that's a biiiiit mean.
> 
> MEANMEANMEANMEANMNEAMNEAM. oh god I can't type very well.
> 
> ...


I WILL INVADE YOUR DC AND BURN DOWN YOUR WHITE HOUSE >]


----------



## ninamori (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't type at all EVER because of CLOCKWORK and his insisitant INSANITY. Left tiremarks in my brain telling me that typos are the way to go.

>[


----------



## Fancy (Dec 30, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> No, I'm rather commenting on your attitude against some of the members here. It's common to receive 'lustful' and 'unjust' comments here, but you're acting as if we're all a bunch of perverts and calling this a sad forum.
> 
> My point being, if you have such a problem with it [it being the comments on your pictures], just stop posting the pictures?
> 
> ...



Commenting on my attitude? Ah yes, because I decided to show character and substance without unwillingly trying to be the innocent and fragile object towards the members here? Is that the problem here? Or is there another reason behind this? Perhaps, you feel comparatively inferior when talking to males about what you stand for. Grow out of that dilemma, seriously.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 30, 2006)

Yea Ramekaj, you had such a big problem when I said nice ass, but it was perfectly fine for Shishou to say "I want to do you" and then you didnt seem to have a problem with that.

Whats that all about?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

Why is everybody hating on her? Her cosplay is amazing.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Commenting on my attitude? Ah yes, because I decided to show character and substance without unwillingly trying to be the innocent and fragile object towards the members here? Is that the problem here? Or is there another reason behind this? Perhaps, you feel comparatively inferior when talking to males about what you stand for. Grow out of that dilemma, seriously.



Oh, yes, _exactly_. I feel so inferior to males that I'm almost ashamed of myself. I'm glad you're showing me how it has to be done. And I feel so incredibly fragile that I won't tell anybody if I dislike their comments, even though I'm taking none of them serious because it's a forum.

I laugh at you. <3 You're hilarious, and completely missing the point of my post.

As said earlier, I explained my logic towards you. This is a forum, people will comment your pictures if you post them, and if you don't like the majority of the comments you receive, you stop posting pictures instead of being so condescending towards some of us.

There's no dilemma, except the one you're making up. I'm just laying the truth out for you and you're morphing my words.



RecklessWINja said:


> Yea Ramekaj, you had such a big problem when I said nice ass, but it was perfectly fine for Shishou to say "I want to do you" and then you didnt seem to have a problem with that.
> 
> Whats that all about?



She b h8n' your eyebrows. 



Haru said:


> Why is everybody hating on her? Her cosplay is amazing.



I'm not hating on her. XD It's just mildly irritating to see her act so condescending to members of this forum who I view as friends. If you post up pictures, be prepared for comments, no matter of what kind.

And if you don't like the comments you receive, like Reckless' "nice ass", or Shisou's "I want to do you", remove the pictures and don't post anymore, instead of acting like someone who's just been violated.

That's common sense, no? :]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> I can't type at all EVER because of CLOCKWORK and his insisitant INSANITY. Left tiremarks in my brain telling me that typos are the way to go.
> 
> >[


I WILL FIXXOR DAT BRAIN >[


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> Why is everybody hating on her? Her cosplay is amazing.



Were not hating on her persay, rather her extremely stuck up and bad attitude towards some other members


----------



## ninamori (Dec 30, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> I WILL FIXXOR DAT BRAIN >[


OMG STFU YOU FREAK.

Mitsuki; yes. 
Ramekaj; no.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> 'Fire'



LOL, wtf XD

Sunny, how long is your trip anyway?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I'm not hating on her. XD It's just mildly irritating to see her act so condescending to members of this forum who I view as friends. If you post up pictures, be prepared for comments, no matter of what kind.
> 
> And if you don't like the comments you receive, like Reckless' "nice ass", or Shisou's "I want to do you", remove the pictures and don't post anymore, instead of acting like someone who's just been violated.
> 
> That's common sense, no? :]



Now, I don't want to be involved in this debate because my intellect isn't as witty and fast as yours, so i'll be blown back immediately. However, I find your logic somewhat incorrect and irrational. Yes, you should be prepared for comments, and she was. I don't think she would just nod and say thank you to every statement because some of the comments were down right disrespectful and immature. 
She shouldn't be the one held responsible for her attitude. It was formed by everyone else, which lead to it. Also, I don't think she should remove her pictures if she feels violated. She should have a right to rebuttal their comments because if they treat her like some "show doll," or eye candy as you might say, she should be able to bark back with the same treatment. Everyone wants to be treated nicely, and you guys just kicked in her bitch attitude. Its not her fault.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow. This is some serious business. ><
MONNNNY


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> Now, I don't want to be involved in this debate because my intellect isn't as witty and fast as yours, so i'll be blown back immediately. However, I find your logic somewhat incorrect and irrational. Yes, you should be prepared for comments, and she was. I don't think she would just nod and say thank you to every statement because some of the comments were down right disrespectful and immature.
> She shouldn't be the one held responsible for her attitude. It was formed by everyone else, which lead to it. Also, I don't think she should remove her pictures if she feels violated. She should have a right to rebuttal their comments because if they treat her like some "show doll," or eye candy as you might say, she should be able to bark back with the same treatment. Everyone wants to be treated nicely, and you guys just kicked in her bitch attitude. Its not her fault.



No, it's not that ^^ Ofcourse she has a right to say something about it, and I'm not saying she should delete her pictures just because of the comments, it's just that she's making a whole big deal out of, lecturing some members that charm is the better way to her heart than sexual remarks and such...

But she's been acting this way since the beginning, and at first it was okay, we're used to some other members acting like assholes Love you Havoc but gradually, it's becoming irritating. Sure, you can post your pictures, but stop acting so incredibly condescending, even towards me while I just commented on this. XD

That's all I'll say about this. I don't want this to become a huge fight or something, just needed to remark it, and by the looks of it, some people agree with me. ^^


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG 11 people viewing. xD

imo, if you post a picture, you're showing how you look, and not anything about your personality. So people will treat it as such. And if you don't want drooling guys who don't have to deal with the consequences of saying shit, then you shouldn't post pics in the first place.

DAWWWWWWN. suuuuuuup? <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> OMG STFU YOU FREAK.
> 
> Mitsuki; yes.
> Ramekaj; no.


T__________________T

I AM NO FREAK YOU FREAKY FREAK! 


MitsukiShiroi said:


> LOL, wtf XD
> 
> Sunny, how long is your trip anyway?


Alien Ant Farm's version was much much better 

Well I am out from school until the 8th so for the next week I am heading back to Florida and I think we are gonna head towards the mountain to ski :3

Edit: *Drools over monny*


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> OMG 11 people viewing. xD
> 
> imo, if you post a picture, you're showing how you look, and not anything about your personality. So people will treat it as such. And if you don't want drooling guys who don't have to deal with the consequences of saying shit, then you shouldn't post pics in the first place.
> 
> DAWWWWWWN. suuuuuuup? <3



NOTHING MUCH. :3
Whats up with you girly face?


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw a catfight coming.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> Now, I don't want to be involved in this debate because my intellect isn't as witty and fast as yours, so i'll be blown back immediately. However, I find your logic somewhat incorrect and irrational. Yes, you should be prepared for comments, and she was. I don't think she would just nod and say thank you to every statement because some of the comments were down right disrespectful and immature.
> She shouldn't be the one held responsible for her attitude. It was formed by everyone else, which lead to it. Also, I don't think she should remove her pictures if she feels violated. She should have a right to rebuttal their comments because if they treat her like some "show doll," or eye candy as you might say, she should be able to bark back with the same treatment. Everyone wants to be treated nicely, and you guys just kicked in her bitch attitude. Its not her fault.



Well, no she should be responsible for her attitude, beacuse its _her attitude_ nobody elses.If you are going to post pics in a forum and you are a female, you should dam know that the forums are filled with immature guys who will say outrageous/offensive shit when they see a picture of an attarctive girl, because they can hide behind the screen

Now, if she DOESNT like some comments, there is no reason why she couldnt just add them to her ignore list and move on.Instead she chose not to and to be a bitch about it.

Take me for example.She posted a pic, and I was feeling obnoxious that day and said "nice ass". She respomded by saying "I thought we were dealing with a mature audience here"

Sorry, sweetie, but this is an ANIME forum.You want mature, go someplace else because ur not going to find it here.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Sorry, sweetie, but this is an ANIME forum.You want mature, go someplace else because ur not going to find it here.



Hey, I'm mature when I wanna be.  

xD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Hey, *I'm mature when I wanna be*.
> 
> xD



Aren't we all XD


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Hey, I'm mature when I wanna be.
> 
> xD



Yea but everyone loves you to death so its all gravy


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> This is how I look like.



I TRUSTED YOU! :amazed


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 31, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> "nice ass".



That's what's wrong with women today. They can't take compliments. (even though you was lying)


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Aren't we all XD


lol. sometimes. x]


RecklessWINja said:


> Yea but everyone loves you to death so its all gravy


xDDD   
You so crazy.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> No, it's not that ^^ Ofcourse she has a right to say something about it, and I'm not saying she should delete her pictures just because of the comments, it's just that she's making a whole big deal out of, lecturing some members that charm is the better way to her heart than sexual remarks and such...
> 
> But she's been acting this way since the beginning, and at first it was okay, we're used to some other members acting like assholes Love you Havoc but gradually, it's becoming irritating. Sure, you can post your pictures, but stop acting so incredibly condescending, even towards me while I just commented on this. XD
> 
> That's all I'll say about this. I don't want this to become a huge fight or something, just needed to remark it, and by the looks of it, some people agree with me. ^^


I think the only person whom she lectured was Shishou, because he really is shallow. (No offence Matt <3) I haven't known her since the beginning. Unless the beginning was when she first posted her pic about 6 days ago( Or maybe earlier?).
I also don't want to make a huge fuss about this, because you seem like a very nice person and friend. It would be a shame for me to make enemies with you here.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> NOTHING MUCH. :3
> Whats up with you girly face?


sayd 'cause my new years plans fell through. But other than that, good. Damn it's late. And I kinda need to showaaa but I don't want to.  (I don't actually need to, I wore my hair up all day so it's almost like it never even had a chance to get dirty) xD

maybe tomorrow morning.... *lePONDER*

lol I'd hate to be Ramkaj right about now.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> I think the only person whom she lectured was Shishou, because he really is shallow. (No offence Matt <3) I haven't known her since the beginning. Unless the beginning was when she first posted her pic about 6 days ago( Or maybe earlier?).
> I also don't want to make a huge fuss about this, because you seem like a very nice person and friend. It would be a shame for me to make enemies with you here.



Naw, she lectured more about it, but like I said, I'm letting it rest. I just felt compelled to comment on it, and that's all, I don't want to get into arguments with anybody so.. ^^


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> sayd 'cause my new years plans fell through. But other than that, good. Damn it's late. And I kinda need to showaaa but I don't want to.  (I don't actually need to, I wore my hair up all day so it's almost like it never even had a chance to get dirty) xD
> 
> maybe tomorrow morning.... *lePONDER*
> 
> lol I'd hate to be Ramkaj right about now.



Aw. You can spend new years with me! I got no plans. ><

I'd hate to be her now too. ._.
To much business. ><


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, little comments tend to blow up to things like this late night on these here internetsssss. O:

Dawn; I feel so loserish. xD But it's really not my fault, I think! Because I've been going to the same party 4-5 years (suck at counting), so I assumed it'd be happening, but apparently it's not. So yeah.

I'mma watch A HORROR MOVIE! and eat popcornz? 8D


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Cute pictures Raz <3




Thank u  


-KidaMari


----------



## Fancy (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Oh, yes, _exactly_. I feel so inferior to males that I'm almost ashamed of myself. I'm glad you're showing me how it has to be done. And I feel so incredibly fragile that I won't tell anybody if I dislike their comments, even though I'm taking none of them serious because it's a forum.



Comments are comments, I don't see anything different about someone complimenting you about your hair on the forums or by phone. The only thing helping you out here would be electronic transmitted signals, I'm sure they make a change in what was truly meant. Besides, your caustic antics utterly bore me. 



> I laugh at you. <3 You're hilarious, and completely missing the point of my post.


Stop your foolishness, instead of being delusional and whickering away by  putting blame into others for having worthiness, try something of substance. Without substance, you don't excist.



> As said earlier, I explained my logic towards you. This is a forum, people will comment your pictures if you post them, and if you don't like the majority of the comments you receive, you stop posting pictures instead of being so condescending towards some of us.


You're not being honest with me, it's not the comments I give away that trigger you to respond with such offensive manners. Its me posting pictures and getting away with being an uptight straight out bitch. 



> There's no dilemma, except the one you're making up. I'm just laying the truth out for you and you're morphing my words.


What a shame. You find something wrong with my comments and immediately make a statement saying I should stop posting pictures if I don't like the comments being upheld. Although, you sait it yourself, its a forum with a vast amount of people throwing comments away. But, here is where I come and say better treatment should be imposed. If you cant, I will. Unless, ofcourse, you like people talking about your ass.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 31, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> One at a time boys.



That's a man


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

> Sorry, sweetie, but this is an ANIME forum.You want mature, go someplace else because ur not going to find it here.


That's your only logic behind this, and it's damn inappropriate. Anime forum? So you're going to hide behind that little fact to support your statement, nice. You seem to be over 18, and you should act like an adult, not some mindless 5 year old. Many other people here are over 18, and they act mature as well. You're the only immature one here, so might as well leave. NF is a mature forum, live with it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh and my take on the Ramekaj thing: She is cute but I simply don't find her attractive because when I see her I am reminded of this blonde guy I hated in 5th grade whose face was strikingly similar.

Anything else I dunno >.>


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Ramekaj, drop it. I, personally, don't agree with your argument. And believe me, nobody wants to fight with you.

(lol 14 people viewing. what a fuss)


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> That's your only logic behind this, and it's damn inappropriate. Anime forum? So you're going to hide behind that little fact to support your statement, nice. You seem to be over 18, and you should act like an adult, not some mindless 5 year old. Many other people here are over 18, and they act mature as well. You're the only immature one here, so might as well leave. NF is a mature forum, live with it.



So, then ur saying that everyone here IS and SHOULD be mature then??This forum has members of all ages, from 10 -24 and even beyond and below.Expecting maturity from everyone here is like expecting to go through life without any bad luck, it just doesnt happen.Many people here are over 18, and then there are a shitload more who are not.

NF is a mature forum??RIGHT. Go to the blender right now, look at all the thread titles and see if you feel the same.

Besides, you already admitted you just jumped into this little altercation, so maybe you should jumo the fuck back out


----------



## Ray (Dec 31, 2006)

Arwen is the queen of fashion  
RazzberryPrincess you are cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> So, then ur saying that everyone here IS and SHOULD be mature then??This forum has members of all ages, from 10 -24 and even beyond and below.Expecting maturity from everyone here is like expecting to go through life without any bad luck, it just doesnt happen.Many people here are over 18, and then there are a shitload more who are not.
> 
> NF is a mature forum??RIGHT. Go to the blender right now, look at all the thread titles and see if you feel the same.



Just had to attack the Blender, didja?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> Ramekaj, drop it. I, personally, don't agree with your argument. And believe me, nobody wants to fight with you.
> 
> (lol 14 people viewing. what a fuss)


Ninamori, shut up.

sorry/


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Guys, stop the argueing.

I'm not even going to comment back on Ramekaj, though I feel extemely compelled to, so would everybody just do the same and focus on the pictures again, rather than individuals, whether we approve of their attitude, or not?

<3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

*Insert 'NF: We know Drama' Pictar Here*


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> Ninamori, shut up.
> 
> sorry/


.....dagger to tha hart.

U WANNA FIGHT?

I'MMA BRING OUT THE FISTS. *punches in the face* ur WRONG. >[


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

Damnit do I have to stop my little debate with Reckless? I want to get my point across. >:[


----------



## Fancy (Dec 31, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> Ramekaj, drop it. I, personally, don't agree with your argument. And believe me, nobody wants to fight with you.


I'm not a drama queen when it comes to conflicts such as these. I'm done with my highschool epic scenes, and its a drag conversing with virgin minded youngsters.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

NureShroom said:


> Just had to attack the Blender, didja?



They are my home I love them


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Liddell won


----------



## Michi (Dec 31, 2006)

I won't side with what Ramekaj has to say but Haru makes a point as well. >.> so much drama.

but haru, this forum doesn't seem to mature to me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn.  Kori is beautiful.  She really has a terrific complexion.  Now that I know what she looks like...I am surprised she said nice things about me.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> Damnit do I have to stop my little debate with Reckless? I want to get my point across. >:[



I already replied to you last page



Michi said:


> I won't side with what Ramekaj has to say but Haru makes a point as well. >.> so much drama.
> 
> but haru, this forum doesn't seem to mature to me



And there you have it, straight from the horses mouth


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2006)

Entering warzone just in time how amusing....


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

Michi said:


> I won't side with what Ramekaj has to say but Haru makes a point as well. >.> so much drama.
> 
> but haru, this forum doesn't seem to mature to me



You post in the anime discussion, and fanclubs. Of course.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I'm not a drama queen when it comes to conflicts such as these. I'm done with my highschool epic scenes, and its a drag conversing with virgin minded youngsters.


....on a forum for a children's cartoon.....


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Shyr Ren Muo said:


> Entering warzone just in time how amusing....


Naw, you're too late. You missed it. O:

HARU; YES. >OOOOOOO


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> I'm not a drama queen when it comes to conflicts such as these. I'm done with my highschool epic scenes, and its a drag conversing with virgin minded youngsters.



Uhuh.

I JUST NOTICED KORI'S PICTURE.

OMG.

Kori, I'll give you an invitation to my bedroom. Please accept.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2006)

^ Not this time Mitsuki.  I saw it first.  This time...I win. 

There are a lot of attractive females on this forum (especially occasionalutopia).  I was kind of blind to that possibility when I joined.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Rukia said:


> ^ Not this time Mitsuki.  I saw it first.  This time...I win.



;_;

Rukia makes me sad.


XD


----------



## Michi (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> ;_;
> 
> Rukia makes me sad.
> 
> ...



what are you talking about? 
she's already at my house.
>:]


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Michi said:


> what are you talking about?
> she's already at my house.
> >:]



Wasn't Kori the second wife of Dani? Me being the first


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

I think everyone should use Koris pic as an avy


----------



## Michi (Dec 31, 2006)

you crushed my dreams mitsuki 


RecklessWINja said:


> I think everyone should use Koris pic as an avy



i might do that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

You should start that trend in the blender XD

5 bucks Mr. T/Stargaze will be the first to try and copy you


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Im sporting my avy right now


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Kori looks like this girl that delivers my Chinese food, but she's 7'11



The person who delivers my food never speaks english. >:|


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> The person who delivers my food never speaks english. >:|



lol.
same.


----------



## Michi (Dec 31, 2006)

and the drama finally stopped. 

Kori never post in this thread does she?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> The person who delivers my food never speaks english. >:|



Mine is a dorky Dutch guy while likes me a little too much. D:

He _lingers_.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Mine is a dorky Dutch guy while likes me a little too much. D:
> 
> He _lingers_.



oh man, _lingering_?

thats so pretty intense shit, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn.  I wanted to be the trend-setter, reckless! 

edit: fat white guy delivers the chinese food.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> oh man, _lingering_?
> 
> thats so pretty intense shit, dude.



Precisely. I'm astonished every time he _lingers_.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

I never order.

:[

*has no stories*


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  I wanted to be the trend-setter, reckless!
> 
> edit: fat white guy delivers the chinese food.



You can still be a trendwhore!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Precisely. I'm astonished every time he _lingers_.


lingering is ALMOST stalking, but not quite.


Ninamori said:


> I never order.
> 
> :[
> 
> *has no stories*


Not even pizza? D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2006)

Wierd guy with sunglasses and big lips. o_O


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> lingering is ALMOST stalking, but not quite.



Exactly. He _lingers _while watching me go back inside. It scares me. Should I sue him?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2006)

The last time he delivered chinese he noticed that I was playing my Wii. (I lived in an apartment at the time.)  The guy totally invited himself in and wanted to play it!  Luckily I gave him the hint that I was planning on eating right away.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Exactly. He _lingers _while watching me go back inside. It scares me. Should I sue him?



DDD:
That is the scariest thing I've ever...

wow.
Yuh. Or make sure its not him that delivers.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yea and RazzberryPrincess ur *freaking gorgeous*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

GOODNIGHT EVERYONE! 

Especially Haru, Mitsuki and Monny <3

Especially Especially Monny


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> lol. close enough. :]
> 
> Kero, cute pictures. <3


Thanks .


AND FOR THE NEXT GOD DANG [insert cuss words here] NO ONE TALKED ABOUT ME !!

Why? . <--- Your making him said . <--- And him too .


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> DDD:
> That is the scariest thing I've ever...
> 
> wow.
> Yuh. Or make sure its not him that delivers.



It's impossible, it seems it's a conspiracy against me. D: Everytime I order something, it's him who delivers it. D:



Sunuvmann said:


> GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!
> 
> Especially Haru, Mitsuki and Monny <3
> 
> Especially Especially Monny



GOODNIGHT SUNNY <3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> Thanks .
> 
> 
> AND FOR THE NEXT GOD DANG [insert cuss words here] NO ONE TALKED ABOUT ME !!
> ...


I know how you feel.  Only the girls ever get praised. 


> It's impossible, it seems it's a conspiracy against me. D: Everytime I order something, it's him who delivers it. D:


At least he has good taste when it came to choosing his victim. 

He probably knows your number and asks for the delivery when its announced that you have ordered.


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Oh yea and RazzberryPrincess ur *freaking gorgeous*



hehe......
(u should have saw my face when i read that!)


-KidaMari


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Rukia said:


> I know how you feel.  Only the girls ever get praised.



Hell no.

Have you seen the comment paradise both Mugen X and OmniStrife get when posting? It's sick D:

And understandable

@Kero: we didn't discuss you since we were in a fierce argument. D:


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> hehe......
> (u should have saw my face when i read that!)
> 
> 
> -KidaMari



Maddam, I would let you cook me a good meal. I'm not usually the type to charm women on this site but I just had to.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> It's impossible, it seems it's a conspiracy against me. D: Everytime I order something, it's him who delivers it. D:



D:
Hide and send someone else to get it. ><
Thats really scary. ;_;


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> hehe......
> (u should have saw my face when i read that!)
> 
> 
> -KidaMari



Hahaha , was it like beet red?


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> Maddam, I would let you cook me a good meal. I'm not usually the type to charm women on this site but I just had to.



only thing
i know how to cook
is ceral but then
it turns out soggy.......


-KidaMari


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> D:
> Hide and send someone else to get it. ><
> Thats really scary. ;_;



I know ;_; I tried every way possible, to blow him off, to be extra nice, to just scram the hell out of there, but to no avail. D:

Next time, I'll force him to leave the food in front of the door! ><


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Razzberry I have a crush on you now


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> only thing
> i know how to cook
> is ceral but then
> it turns out soggy.......
> ...



That's sad. You should really learn how to cook. It's a very important skill in life. Havent you heard people say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach and testicles?


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Not even pizza? D:


Naw, we go to the local pizzeria, order, wait for the pizza to finish, pick it up, then drive it home ourselves. They don't deliver to our area. O: (we had pizza tonight, actually! 8D)

*edit*
Awwwwww <333333333333

Goodnight petaaaaaar~


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

Killa Cam said:


> That's sad. You should really learn how to cook. It's a very important skill in life. Havent you heard people say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach and testicles?



never heard that
one before....


-KidaMari


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Razzberry I have a crush on you now



 


-KidaMari


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> -KidaMari



lol, wise reaction XD

You're pretty though. <3


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> never heard that
> one before....
> 
> 
> -KidaMari


Now you have.


			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> I know how you feel. Only the girls ever get praised.


No one cares about dudes.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Back the fuck off Reckless, you have Kori.



Actually, Kori has me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay, it's been interesting.  I will go back to my usual picture discussion role.

(Returns to lurking...awaiting more ArwenChan pictures.)


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

Rukia said:


> Okay, it's been interesting.  I will go back to my usual picture discussion role.
> 
> (Returns to lurking...awaiting more ArwenChan pictures.)



She's currently unable to make pics.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> -KidaMari



You live in Brazil?!!?


I envy you


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> You live in Brazil?!!?
> 
> 
> I envy you



Brazil and
America
i switch countries but
now im in Brazil
and its like really hot!


-KidaMari


----------



## eLectronic Funk! (Dec 31, 2006)

that ramekaj girl is smart and pretty at the same time,,,


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 31, 2006)

Good job, Reckless.
Until next month, then.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

wait, what happened? O:


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> wait, what happened? O:



Winja just went Bye Bye....


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 31, 2006)

Can we stick to the topics original purpose <.<?


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Shyr Ren Muo said:


> Winja just went Bye Bye....


But why? ._________.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> But why? ._________.



duuuuuuuuuuuppppppppessssssss and porn.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> duuuuuuuuuuuppppppppessssssss and porn.


Oh I seeeeeeee.

I thought it was fo' flaminatin' and I was all confused 'cause a month seems a bit steep and I was saying the same things,

But I gets it now. :3


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> this



+100 pts to you for a great post during an argument. btw "Beat It" > "Smooth Criminal"


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

RecklessWINja said:


> Well, no she should be responsible for her attitude, beacuse its _her attitude_ nobody elses.If you are going to post pics in a forum and you are a female, you should dam know that the forums are filled with immature guys who will say outrageous/offensive shit when they see a picture of an attarctive girl, because they can hide behind the screen
> 
> Now, if she DOESNT like some comments, there is no reason why she couldnt just add them to her ignore list and move on.Instead she chose not to and to be a bitch about it.
> 
> ...



Reckless, you remind me of me on a day i feel like delivering punishment and being an ass.... except the fuzzy eyebrows.

you tell it like it is, like me. props to you homie. to bad you got banned.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> Professional Cam whore
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



RazzberryPrincess i was trying to think of a good compliment to say but i couldnt just think of a word to compare, so i'll just say your beauty is beyond words.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree, shes byuutiful.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

Your beautiful too Ramekaj... quite spunky as well. sorry if my compliment is too cliche.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 31, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> Your beautiful too Ramekaj... quite spunky as well. sorry if my compliment is too cliche.


Hey don't worry about it, nothing wrong with calling a girl beautiful.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 31, 2006)

Kori looks so kyoot again. 
[why did i never get to see a pic of alreadii. ]


----------



## B (Dec 31, 2006)

What the fuck happened in this fucking thread while I was fucking away fucking burning down a fucking forest.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

B said:


> What the fuck happened in this fucking thread while I was fucking away fucking burning down a fucking forest.



WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!



























































Didnt you listen to Smokey the Bear's Message????

ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT FOREST FIRE'S!


----------



## B (Dec 31, 2006)

I killed Smokie.
Then furries raped his body.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

B said:


> I killed Smokie.
> Then furries raped his body.



i hope you burn in hell for your crimes. anyone who kills Smokey deserves so.


----------



## B (Dec 31, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> i hope you burn in hell for your crimes. anyone who kills Smokie deserves so.


..........xD
Let's hope you're not serious.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

B said:


> ..........xD



  <3 .........  

Smokey is my idol, ofcourse im serious....


----------



## B (Dec 31, 2006)

.       FGSFDS

*opens PS to practice more*


----------



## Shishou (Dec 31, 2006)

D:  Whats with all the hate and fighting?!  Pics are not for that!  D:

THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE...

*LOVE AND PEACE!!*​


























Also ladies hitting on and wanting to do Shishou.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

Shishou said:


> D:  Whats with all the hate and fighting?!  Pics are not for that!  D:
> 
> THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE...
> 
> ...



I Concur with everything except the small silver text.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 31, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> I Concur with everything except the small silver text.



You fail for not concuring with the most important part of the discussion thread.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 31, 2006)

Important? rofl. <33


----------



## B (Dec 31, 2006)

teuryijawwokje the fuck


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 31, 2006)

1) I agree with B

2) What the hell, stop double posting.

3) Am I cute ?

4) Umm.. im single , accepting all girls, NO MOLESTERS OR SEXUAL PREDATORS ALLOWED. LAST WARNING Rock_Leeroy STOP TELLING ME THOSE SICK THOUGHTS!!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 31, 2006)

teehee. Vash was in that picture.


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> Now, I don't want to be involved in this debate because my intellect isn't as witty and fast as yours, so i'll be blown back immediately. However, I find your logic somewhat incorrect and irrational. Yes, you should be prepared for comments, and she was. I don't think she would just nod and say thank you to every statement because some of the comments were down right disrespectful and immature.
> She shouldn't be the one held responsible for her attitude. It was formed by everyone else, which lead to it. Also, I don't think she should remove her pictures if she feels violated. She should have a right to rebuttal their comments because if they treat her like some "show doll," or eye candy as you might say, she should be able to bark back with the same treatment. Everyone wants to be treated nicely, and you guys just kicked in her bitch attitude. Its not her fault.



I agree with this.


Also, if someone posted his/her pic, in the picture thread, that doesn't necessarily give everyone the right to comment on that picture whichever way they want. If you have something nice to say, then by all means, go ahead and say it. If you have a crude comment, then it's common courtesy that you should keep it to yourself. If a woman was walking down the street and a little bit of her cleavage was showing, does that give me, or anyone for that matter, the right to walk up to her and tell her "I want to fuck you right here, right now?" WTF?!

For those who asked her not to post more pics, that's just bullshit. Why deprive us all of seeing pics of a nice looking girl who's a member of the forum, just because some idiot started saying stuff like "Nice ass" or "I wanna do you" to her. Grow the fuck up, people.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 31, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:
			
		

> 3) Am I cute ?


Yes you are.. and so is B


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

L is such a cute Deidara :3 <3


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 31, 2006)

Woah woah woah........Wadda I miss. Ramekaj vs. the forum....crazy man...ah well I suppose thats what you get for being uppity.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 31, 2006)

Hardjacket said:


> Woah woah woah........Wadda I miss. Ramekaj vs. the forum....crazy man...ah well I suppose thats what you get for being uppity.


Have a great new years party. 

I know I will..


----------



## Hardjacket (Dec 31, 2006)

Ramekaj said:


> Have a great new years party.
> 
> I know I will..



You too Ramekaj....stay safe


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> RazzberryPrincess i was trying to think of a good compliment to say but i couldnt just think of a word to compare, so i'll just say your beauty is beyond words.




why
thank you... 


-KidaMari


----------



## Shishou (Dec 31, 2006)

Orochimaru said:


> If a woman was walking down the street and a little bit of her cleavage was showing, does that give me, or anyone for that matter, the right to walk up to her and tell her "I want to fuck you right here, right now?" WTF?!



So it's ok to lead that girl on?  Ask her for her number.  Spend your money on her to butter her up.  Hope for a chance that she'll put out, in which she may be a girl that easily gets attached once she does so.  Only to leave her once you got what your goal was?

I find it much more logical to go up to her. Tell her you would like to have sex with her.  Ask her if she will have sex with you.  Get slapped in the face.  Go find the next attractive girl and repeat.  


The first way is actually wrong.  Its almost like paying her for sex.  I mean, its very wrong and pathetic of a man to try to *OFFER SOMEONE MONEY* for something they want that usually must be earned.


----------



## RugerRell (Dec 31, 2006)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> why
> thank you...
> 
> 
> -KidaMari



you looking nice, ma. whats with the kidamari thing?


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Dec 31, 2006)

RugerRell said:


> you looking nice, ma. whats with the kidamari thing?



My name
 

-KidaMari


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

Kero-Chan said:


> 1) I agree with B
> 
> 2) What the hell, stop double posting.
> 
> ...



ZOMGZ what did i do?


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 31, 2006)

Btw double posting is my forte. read it and weep... Amiright?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

DC pics


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 31, 2006)

SUNNY IS A CUTIEPIE


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

Ew Petar I can't believe you wore gloves. It feels like spring, liek omg.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> SUNNY IS A CUTIEPIE


*tries to find blush icon* AH!  


Ninamori said:


> Ew Petar I can't believe you wore gloves. It feels like spring, liek omg.


JOO CRAZY GIRL! IT WAS COLD >_<

But even if it was 10 degrees warmer I'd still wear it 

There are few situations where a floridian can wear winter clothes so I take full advantage of em 

<3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2006)

Peter goes to Washington, home of scandals, the Pentagon, Redskins, Nationals, Capitals, Wizards, Pennsylvania Avenue, the Capitol, and other random crap. xD

FYI, a Floridian is not used to the cold, even if it is barely 50ºF/10ºC there.

And who might the mysterious blob be?  :S


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

MAYBE IT'S ME? lol yeah right.

Um.... Okay Petar. This time LAST year it was about 10 degrees, so subract ... what? 45 from what you're feeling right now and then yeah, that's how WEIRDLY WARM it is. D:

whyyyy I want snoooooow. And I don't want to be underwater in a few years. D:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2006)

I wrote Mom on the side >.>.....XD

I can take the cold, 50-60 in t-shirt easily, but I love winter clothes :3

Edit: I KNOWWWWW I loved skipping rocks off the frozen Reflecting Pool last year T_T

Its so damn warm 

Fucking Colorado taking all our cold


----------



## ninamori (Dec 31, 2006)

lolololol.

I can take 40 in a sweatshirt only. 50-60 is MD spring. O: So yeah, it's not cold, just chilly. ;D


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2007)

XD I'm the last camwhore of 06 

Victory >]


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2007)

i Dhot
knwi about that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2007)

And Haru is the first of 07 with wonderful drunkeness. You do New Years proud :3


----------



## Shishou (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Haru, drunk enough to put out for me yet?  <3


----------



## B (Jan 1, 2007)

HappyMerryWhatever 2007 !! KHRIFHELJHT8uwkjIRWMR IT SHOULD BE A BETTER YEAR THIS YEAR AND IF I SEE THAT BUCKTOOTH WHORE SPEAK TO OR ANNOY ME ILL GO INTO A RAGE , BUT LETS HOPE NOT. IT WILL BE A GOOD NEW YEAR AND EVERY OTHER YEAR FOR NOW ON. NO MORE BULLSHIT. NO MORE DRAMA. NO MORE GETTING ACCUSED FOR STUFF. FREEEEEEEEEWFSJESK 8DDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2007)

B said:


> HappyMerryWhatever 2007 !! KHRIFHELJHT8uwkjIRWMR IT SHOULD BE A BETTER YEAR THIS YEAR AND IF I SEE THAT BUCKTOOTH WHORE SPEAK TO OR ANNOY ME ILL GO INTO A RAGE , BUT LETS HOPE NOT. IT WILL BE A GOOD NEW YEAR AND EVERY OTHER YEAR FOR NOW ON. NO MORE BULLSHIT. NO MORE DRAMA. NO MORE GETTING ACCUSED FOR STUFF. FREEEEEEEEEWFSJESK 8DDDDDDDDDDDD



HESLLS SHYA yOU knoa wit


----------



## B (Jan 1, 2007)

YA I NOE.
NO MORE FUCKING WHORES.
OR BITCHES. NO OTHER KIDS TO ANNOY ME WHEN I TRY AND SLEEP OR BEATS ON MY DOOR OR STEALS MY STUFF. NO MORE CRAZY SHIT. :::DDDDDDD


----------



## Kameil (Jan 1, 2007)

Haru said:


> HESLLS SHYA yOU knoa wit



WOMBODY WALL ZEH WAMBUWANCE....


----------



## Shishou (Jan 1, 2007)

Drunks girls should post more cleavage shots.  GO!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 1, 2007)

haru looks like the girl from Ju-On...

or that girl from Ringu.

sexy tho'    

;o


----------



## B (Jan 1, 2007)

Shishou said:


> Drunks girls should post more cleavage shots.  GO!



XD                .


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 1, 2007)

Rugerrell:seeing ur mo reminded me of this


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2007)

MUGEN. WHY. Lmao.


Edit: 

I don't remember posting a picture.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 1, 2007)

Haru said:


> MUGEN. WHY. Lmao.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 1, 2007)

i cant believe i got this fucking drunk, i can bearly type, i hope everyone had as great new years as i did.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 1, 2007)

Haru, come to papi, that's all i gotta say. Raz is still the best tho <3


----------



## B (Jan 1, 2007)

lol double post tjtrskjyrk


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 1, 2007)

Sunny Awesome pics again man......How good is that flight museum, is that the real Enola gay? How awesome are your family holidays? I remember mine, 2 weeks in a caravan in the Lake District......Baisically a collection of fields and lakes. In the Summer it's like 10 degrees C.....It constantly rains, and If I get offered another game of connect four I'll start cutting myself.

@Haru - Love how digustingly drunk you clearly were when you posted, I lol'd
I'm so hungover it's not even funny. Does anyone know if you can die from a headache?


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 1, 2007)

Being drunk affecting your typing is a myth. atleast for me, i mean you type like shit but it's not like you can't correct yourself, anyways i forgot to mention that Moet is fucking disgusting, the nastiest shit i ever tasted and it was 40 Bucks for that 1 bottle in my pic, whatever im just happy i didnt pay for it, after about 3-4 hours of sleep im sober and so far no major hang over, anyways back to sleep for me. i do got a major headache like Hardjacket though, i thought it was gonna be alot worse though, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2007)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> Being drunk affecting your typing is a myth. atleast for me, i mean you type like shit but it's not like you can't correct yourself, anyways i forgot to mention that Moet is fucking disgusting, the nastiest shit i ever tasted and it was 40 Bucks for that 1 bottle in my pic, whatever im just happy i didnt pay for it, after about 3-4 hours of sleep im sober and so far no major hang over, anyways back to sleep for me. i do got a major headache like Hardjacket though, i thought it was gonna be alot worse though, if you know what i mean.



You just weren't drunk enough.


----------



## RugerRell (Jan 1, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> Rugerrell:seeing ur mo reminded me of this


i remind you of an asian guy with a moustache and long hair? okay?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2007)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> Being drunk affecting your typing is a myth. atleast for me, i mean you type like shit but it's not like you can't correct yourself, anyways i forgot to mention that Moet is fucking disgusting, the nastiest shit i ever tasted and it was 40 Bucks for that 1 bottle in my pic, whatever im just happy i didnt pay for it, after about 3-4 hours of sleep im sober and so far no major hang over, anyways back to sleep for me. i do got a major headache like Hardjacket though, i thought it was gonna be alot worse though, if you know what i mean.



Yes, Moet is fucking disgusting. I couldn't remember anything that happened yesterday, so don't even go there.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 1, 2007)

Haru said:


> Yes, Moet is fucking disgusting. I couldn't remember anything that happened yesterday, so don't even go there.



i was freaking wasted and i managed to correct myself perfectly (i think), does that give me any +pts.

Raz.... Beauty Beyond Words.....nuff said.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 1, 2007)

Lien how old are you? .


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are some sexy shoulder blades. Do you have frontal pics?


----------



## Heida (Jan 1, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Those are some sexy shoulder blades. Do you have frontal pics?



erm yes posted that before XD lazy to find and post others though,anyway thank you 



> @Heida: Nice picture!


Thank you Setoshi


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 1, 2007)

*feeds*



I'd hit that. Where's the BFF braclet? You really can't be BFF's without it.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 1, 2007)

> I'd hit that. Where's the BFF braclet? You really can't be BFF's without it.


She lives in Washington, and I currently reside in Boston, attending college. We don't really see each other much, except on holidays or weekends that pass by extremely fast. I don't think we need a braclet, its bad luck.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 1, 2007)

Ramekaj said:


> She lives in Washington, and I currently reside in Boston, attending college. We don't really see each other much, except on holidays or weekends that pass by extremely fast. I don't think we need a braclet, its bad luck.



Washington? State or city?

Without the bracelet you really can't be BFFs. It's common knowledge.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 1, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> Lien how old are you? .



She's like 21 if I recall....


----------



## Fancy (Jan 1, 2007)

> Washington? State or city?


Washington city, ofcourse.


> Without the bracelet you really can't be BFFs. It's common knowledge.


It dosen't have to be a bracelet, it can be a ring. Or even a tattoo for that matter. However, we have non of those. Freedom of choice, you might say.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 1, 2007)

Ramekaj said:


> Washington city, ofcourse.
> 
> It dosen't have to be a bracelet, it can be a ring. Or even a tattoo for that matter. However, we have non of those. Freedom of choice, you might say.



That's right up my alley. If she got a thing for black dudes she can call me.

Only time I'd tattoo a friend is if they are dead.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I think shes into asian dudes. 

Beats me. :sweat


----------



## Shishou (Jan 1, 2007)

Shyr Ren Muo said:


> She's like 21 if I recall....



Then you don't recall.

She is 17.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 1, 2007)

Shyr Ren Muo said:


> She's like 21 if I recall....


Oh she's cute looking


----------



## Fancy (Jan 1, 2007)

Chris Farley <3​


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 1, 2007)

*><*  read that wrong.



Shishou said:


> Then you don't recall.
> 
> She is 17.



Yeah, she's 17.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 2, 2007)

Ramekaj said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but I think shes into asian dudes.
> 
> Beats me. :sweat


White chick who is into asian guys? :amazed


----------



## Shishou (Jan 2, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> White chick who is into asian guys? :amazed



 has nothing to whine about now.  Specially since she is a cutie.  Although I theorize she is a yaoi fangirl, by theorize I mean I am quite positive.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 2, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> White chick who is into asian guys? :amazed


She likes angsty guys. You know, those -I don't care- type of characters. Like I've said earlier.. Beats me.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 2, 2007)

Asian Pride.  Lien is so prettyful. 

OMFG. Miss CCV. You're hot. >___>


----------



## Sakura (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, those are nice photos. First one's intense. My favorite is the last one with all the books. ^___^


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Miss CCV Your back!! Whoa it's been a while
> 
> Wow you look like your father!



Are you saying she looks like a man????? :amazed


----------



## Sakura (Jan 2, 2007)

Genetically.


----------



## B (Jan 2, 2007)

awww pretty pics


I have my dad's nose


----------



## Sakura (Jan 2, 2007)

I have my dad's feet. :3

And my mom's ass. <3


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 2, 2007)

Miss CCV looks awesome

Heida, Razzberry and Ramekaj also look very good!!

Oh Miyavi I luv your username^_^


----------



## Century (Jan 2, 2007)

*DAMN SON!!!!*

First time I look at the pic thread and I see Miss CCV looking like a extra fine Model straight of da cover

yo check it gurl holla @ me soon and let me hold some digits, ya heard!


----------



## DarkerEminense (Jan 2, 2007)

...

woah, have to agree with the last comment, just, woah 

why can't I ever meet girls like that?? and why do all the girls I meet have beards?? and husky voices?? and...oh shite


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 2, 2007)

Miss CCV and razzberry princess are like the Pussy Cat Dolls good looking status.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 2, 2007)

Ikazuchi Arashi, cute. <3


----------



## Ray (Jan 2, 2007)

Ramekaj your bff is so adorable!
Lien is very pretty.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 2, 2007)

Real Dandy, you have some nice dreads. 

Some cool socks too,


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2007)

Monny- <3

Ikazuchi Arashi- Cuuuuuuuute.


----------



## Century (Jan 2, 2007)

Wolf Jutsu looks like a lunch lady I once had hahahaha

Ninamori sure has alot in her mouth >_> we should hang out LOL


----------



## ninamori (Jan 2, 2007)

lolololol.

I don't even want to know what you were implying by that. xD


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I have my dad's feet. :3
> 
> And my mom's ass. <3



people actually check who's feet that they have? lot of perty ladies in these last few pages indeed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2007)

MONNY IS AN FREAK 

XDDDD

Funny pics...

Wait....I thought your hair was straight o_0

How was school


----------



## ninamori (Jan 2, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> MONNY IS AN FREAK
> 
> XDDDD
> 
> ...


='(

It is! I was wearing it in a bun all day, so it took that shape. I'd never straighten my hair eeeeeeverrrrr.


omg I'm so tired. D: D: D:


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOL MONNEH IS IN HIGHSCHOOL


----------



## ninamori (Jan 2, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL HARU IS A DROPOUT.

ha i found u outz.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL HARU IS A DROPOUT.
> 
> ha i found u outz.



NO I AM NOT


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2007)

Haru said:


> NO I AM NOT



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BUSTEDZZZZZZ..............


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> ='(
> 
> It is! I was wearing it in a bun all day, so it took that shape. I'd never straighten my hair eeeeeeverrrrr.
> 
> ...


Did you take a pic of that? I wants see it in a bun....

Though I think I may have the wrong idea of what a bun is....Is it like Princess Leia hair o_o?

I need to come up with an good quote. My absence from your sig disheartens me


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2007)

Shyr Ren Muo said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BUSTEDZZZZZZ..............



Really, i'm not. I'm on my junior year in college.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2007)

Haru said:


> Really, i'm not. I'm on my junior year in college.



I know of that already I still remember what you said in one of those school threads...


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2007)

Shyr Ren Muo said:


> I know of that already I still remember what you said in one of those school threads...



Do I know you lol?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2007)

Haru said:


> Do I know you lol?



Hardly.....


----------



## ninamori (Jan 2, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Did you take a pic of that? I wants see it in a bun....
> 
> Though I think I may have the wrong idea of what a bun is....Is it like Princess Leia hair o_o?
> 
> I need to come up with an good quote. My absence from your sig disheartens me


lulz that's not a bun. xD

I call it a bun if it's just... up? But not a ponytail. So it kinda look likes a ball. (ugh just woke up from a nap, I'mma diiiie)


harr ur sad.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Did you take a pic of that? I wants see it in a bun....
> 
> Though I think I may have the wrong idea of what a bun is....Is it like Princess Leia hair o_o?
> 
> I need to come up with an good quote. My absence from your sig disheartens me



i shall grant your wish.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 2, 2007)

I like your pics monny and i like more the fact that i was mentioned in your post.


*throws countless affections*


----------



## ninamori (Jan 2, 2007)

what did you expect? Kinji is the god of hair.

:3

(lol what are the chances I check NF the exact moment you post? TELEPATHIEZ. <3)


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice pics nanamori, ur so pretty


----------



## Sakura (Jan 3, 2007)

Aww. Monny's so pretty. <333

(I have horrible straight hair...>__>)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2007)

Sakura, where is your pic?  I'm ready for it.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 3, 2007)

Im so happy about the picture I posted, I look normal in it .


----------



## Sakura (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh you look damn fine, young man. 

@Rukia - I'd show you if I was less self-conscious. And if I got on MSN. You just wait.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2007)

I want to see them someday. 

I'll let you off the hook for now though, since I am such a nice guy.


----------



## B (Jan 3, 2007)

Sakura, I wanna see a pic of you. <3


----------



## Fancy (Jan 3, 2007)

Kero-chan is tiny.


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 3, 2007)

damn...so much man-flesh hurt my eyes...

@ razzberryprincess...hot pics


----------



## Sakura (Jan 3, 2007)

@B - You will. Once I get home, I'll upload a few.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 3, 2007)

Sakura said:


> @B - You will. Once I get home, I'll upload a few.



Saakuuuraaa-Chaaaaaann.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow 24 hour + and no new posts.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 4, 2007)

I should post more pictures. But then again, I'm lazy. :sleepy


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 4, 2007)

Ramekaj said:


> I should post more pictures. But then again, I'm lazy. :sleepy



Who's gaying up that kid?


----------



## Fancy (Jan 4, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Who's gaying up that kid?


lol, no idea.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 4, 2007)

Ramekaj said:


> lol, no idea.


juss a question. is halloween your favorite holiday?


----------



## Fancy (Jan 4, 2007)

No, it`s not.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 4, 2007)

9mm said:


> No, it`s not.


could have fooled me.

why the name change? you actually paccing heat?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2007)

LAURA WE'RE WAITING


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 4, 2007)

Hero  Oni.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 4, 2007)

Vary cute pictures Dawn-chan. <3

X3


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 4, 2007)

you is looking good. if you ever find yourself in utah let me know and i'll take care of you.


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Jan 4, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> you is looking good. if you ever find yourself in utah let me know and i'll take care of you.



ill make sure.........



-KidaMari/Nina


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jan 4, 2007)

RazzberryPrincess reminds me of Eva Longoria.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 4, 2007)

@9mm

that made me laugh so hard i can't believe it,

also

@all the hot girls,
you're hot


----------



## Michi (Jan 4, 2007)

i posted in the wrong thread for a moment there. >;]

heroic's pictures look pretty cool 
@oni: haircut? your hair seems fine to me >

dawn is too cute  *does the wave*

and razz looks really cute. :]


----------



## B (Jan 4, 2007)

<333333 so cute. and lol this thread has one star.. xD


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Jan 4, 2007)

WindWhisperBomb said:


> RazzberryPrincess reminds me of Eva Longoria.



thank you 
 .........


-KidaMari/Nina


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 4, 2007)

Michi said:


> dawn is too cute  *does the wave*







B said:


> <333333 so cute. and lol this thread has one star.. xD



B face. <33333333


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Razzberry Princess looks really like Eva Longoria. in fact, better looking than.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 5, 2007)

Mizu said:


> Razzberry Princess looks really like Eva Longoria. in fact, better looking than.



I don't really see the comparison.


----------



## mechaBD (Jan 5, 2007)

@Hero: Nice dunks.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

ipathskater420 said:


> @Hero: Nice dunks.



Thank you.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking snazzy, Dawn  I wish I had a jacket like that :__; But my shoulders are so big I'd look like a man xD

My headache went away ^__^


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

Remus said:


> Looking snazzy, Dawn  I wish I had a jacket like that :__; But my shoulders are so big I'd look like a man xD
> 
> My headache went away ^__^



I stole them both from Chris. [sshhhh] 

I'm glad your headache went away, I was worried. D:

<3


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm glad too xD

Going to try to sleep now, though o__o See you tomorrow ^_^

And Chris must be pretty tiny, then xD


----------



## Fancy (Jan 5, 2007)

You look so much like Shishou, it`s not even funny.


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

9mm said:


> You look so much like Shishou, it`s not even funny.



Is this towards me?


----------



## Fancy (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeahhh. XD


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

I am not sure if that is a compliment or not


----------



## Fancy (Jan 5, 2007)

I`m really not sure myself.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't see Sakura's pic


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Wait. And it'll appear.


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

The image teases us   It won't work and I even tried waiting.

Oh snap!!!! I can see it 
You are really a cutie Sakura :3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh fuck. Lemme give you guys the link.

(HOW COME MITSUKI SAW IT )


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't give you any rep because I already gave you some recently but if I could I would


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

You saw it? =O
& NO REP? 

haha kidding.


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

Yep I saw it  
I can't give you rep because I gave you some recently...
I just didn't leave my name on the rep


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Ohh I seez.
That's understandable.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You saw it? =O
> & NO REP?
> 
> haha kidding.



you're cute sakura, that cliche lip pose gets olds tho... atleast for me, my nieces have a million pics like that on their my space.

and Mizu is that you?

you look young as fuck in that one.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura is cute. 

no, not the one on naruto.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Was I doing the lip pose? :amazed 
Damn, I don't even know these things anymore. >.>


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> and Mizu is that you?
> 
> you look young as fuck in that one.



Yea, its me. I can make myself look older or younger at will.

perfect for crashing at Clubs or getting a discount meal for people under 10.


and for some reason. Asian people tends to look way younger than their age.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Exactly. Thank you for saying that.

I'm a puny little butthead.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Was I doing the lip pose? :amazed
> Damn, I don't even know these things anymore. >.>



yep it was a lip pose. its ok though <3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Exactly. Thank you for saying that.
> 
> *I'm a puny little butthead.*



that was random.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 5, 2007)

Mizu said:


> that was random.



Mizu come get on IRC and join the fun.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, I don't look my age at all. 
My boyfriend's 3 heads taller than I am.

DDDD:


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 5, 2007)

everyone go rep asscrak-chan for being ilegal


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 5, 2007)

LAURA IS HAWT LOL


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 5, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> everyone go rep asscrak-chan for being ilegal



but whyzorz?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pic, Sakura.  The wait was worth it.  I think you look very nice.  2007 is off to a hawt start.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Illegal is hot. 

YOU'RE HAWTER, MITSUKI. 

Aww, thanks Rukia.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Illegal is hot.
> 
> YOU'RE HAWTER, MITSUKI.
> 
> Aww, thanks Rukia.



I SENSE LIES. D:


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

I missed Green Man's picture. ><

Anywho, cute picture Sakura. 
You too, Mizu.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 5, 2007)

VILLLLLLEHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i miss you so much. ;________; why must you leave and make NF epic-fail? D':


----------



## ninamori (Jan 5, 2007)

VILLLLLLEHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i miss you so much. ;________; why must you leave and make NF epic-fail? D':


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakuras Adorable. .


----------



## B (Jan 5, 2007)

SAKURASAKURASAKURAKJFEIJHFE *huuugs* <33333


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 5, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> VILLLLLLEHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i miss you so much. ;________; why must you leave and make NF epic-fail? D':



Between my band, college, and friends, it's hard to find time ;_;


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2007)

AMAGAWDS LOOK SAKURA


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

Green Man, thank you.
Its a cute picture. =3

DemonicGhost- where do you hail from?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 5, 2007)

**


----------



## DemonicGhost (Jan 5, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Green Man, thank you.
> Its a cute picture. =3
> 
> DemonicGhost- where do you hail from?





Sadly, from the frozen wasteland of Nebraska.

I need to move south, in order to escape this hell called winter.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

DemonicGhost said:


> Sadly, from the frozen wasteland of Nebraska.
> 
> I need to move south, in order to escape this hell called winter.



Ah alright.
I live in Florida, and believe me the south isn't any better.
Infact, it never gets cold here, and its overcrowded with tourists.


----------



## DemonicGhost (Jan 5, 2007)

I would put up with the tourists if I never had to see snow or ice again.


----------



## B (Jan 5, 2007)

I never seen snow. D:


----------



## DemonicGhost (Jan 5, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky.  Snow can suck on my hairy left testicle.  Ice can have the right one.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

I currently am really liking the members pictures thread. x]

Iijyanaika, come back to Florida plz. :3
I'll give you some cookies & a dollar. <3

sarang hae


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 5, 2007)

real dandy~rawr, love the hair  

dawn- 

9mm- that's just too frickin cool

sakura- too cute~~


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 5, 2007)

I like cold.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

Vash said:


> I like cold.


Cause you are cold.


----------



## DemonicGhost (Jan 5, 2007)

Vash said:


> I like cold.





Takes all kinds, I guess.  Although, we do need those poor suckers who are willing to live in the arctic, leaving more room for me in the warmer parts of the planet.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 5, 2007)

Zerolok said:


> Between my band, college, and friends, it's hard to find time ;_;


Find time fo' me? ;____;

atleast for MSN? I don't know if I have your addy, so PM it to me if you actually want to talk to me anymore/get on at all? Maybe? xD

Still <333333 Villeh teh mostest.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 5, 2007)

Zerolok said:


> Between my band, college, and friends, it's hard to find time ;_;


Where the hell did you pop out from?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 5, 2007)

i second vash with that. it's better to have cold than blistering hot. in the cold you can keep layering up. in the hot, once you're nekkid, your ass is toast. and people with deep tans are scary. i can't imagine how their skin feels like. and then those people who lather lotion on themselves <

/rant


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 5, 2007)

Vash said:


> Where the hell did you pop out from?



LOL i dont know.  It was a rainy day, and the last weekday before the semester starts again... So I came on nf. SKLfhalskf
SPAMSPAMSPAM.


----------



## DemonicGhost (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't get overheated.  At all.  I'm perfectly fine in triple digit temperatures.  However, once it gets below 70 degrees out, I get cold.

During winter, there is no ammount of layers that will keep me warm.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 5, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> i second vash with that. it's better to have cold than blistering hot. in the cold you can keep layering up. in the hot, once you're nekkid, your ass is toast. and people with deep tans are scary. i can't imagine how their skin feels like. and then those people who lather lotion on themselves <
> 
> /rant


Yes.  Easier to warm up than to cool down.
Cold kills, but heat itches like hell.


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

Ninamori is HAWT 

Chibi I didn't see your pic there at first...You are cute

Iijyanaika- I am only half naked  
I show more in the bath house :amazed


----------



## ninamori (Jan 5, 2007)

lol, thanks.

And that eye pic is such worse quality than my old one. D: Which is a lot older, though. XDDDD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Thas cute, Monny. <3
First pic is actually cool. Inspirational for a new angle/lighting of cam whoring.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

Green Man said:


> I show more in the bath house :amazed



Lair.       :3


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

Nu uh I show my muscley lumps


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2007)

MONNY LOOKS SO SMART AND CUTE AND  

TPN, you have done a great service for us all.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

Green Man said:


> Nu uh I show my muscley lumps


You still owe me a trip to the arcade.


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

Sometime in February.  
January is very busy but February is open. Give me some days to go by and I will let you know.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

You always find an excuse to get naked.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

Green Man said:


> Sometime in February.
> January is very busy but February is open. Give me some days to go by and I will let you know.


Well, I leave to see Vash on the 11th, so I suppose January is busy for me too.

I'm pretty whatever when it comes to scheduling though, so just let me know whenever you're not like crazy busy.


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You always find an excuse to get naked.




If this is to me but of course!  



Hero Dies Trying said:


> Well, I leave to see Vash on the 11th, so I suppose January is busy for me too.
> 
> I'm pretty whatever when it comes to scheduling though, so just let me know whenever you're not like crazy busy.



Sounds good to me


----------



## RazzberryPrincess (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakura is 
PRETTY 


-KidaMari/Nina


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 5, 2007)

Lovely pics everyone. and Chibi, you dont have oily skin


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2007)

Well looky who is back! Hiya Samara


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 6, 2007)

Loli-chan has nice hair,

and the Mo'Town Tiggers sux. leeroy

go yankees


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Mizu. ^_^
I'm hoping to dye it some crazy colour, and I need ideas... xD


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 6, 2007)

Loli-chan said:


> Thank you Mizu. ^_^
> I'm hoping to dye it some crazy colour, and I need ideas... xD



crazy color like Pink or purple? or just the normal typical Asian girl dye of Auburn reddish-brown with some highlights.

I dyed my hair once... blonde with light brown highlights.... :amazed


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 6, 2007)

Mizu said:


> Loli-chan has nice hair,
> 
> and the Mo'Town Tiggers sux. leeroy
> 
> go yankees



dont be hating because my tigers owned the Yankees. Tigers are gonna be the team to beat in the American League.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 6, 2007)

I honor you all with my visage. XD


----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

@ Vash: LOL Awesome shotglass man. That inspires me to post some of my drunken photos now.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey there Vash.
You're lookin kinda cute.
You single boy? ;3
Want to go out sometime?



ps. Matt. You're silly. x]


----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes anyway. That's as close to smiling in a pic that I get. Unless I'm drunk of course. I felt like being goofy tonight. XDD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Hey there Vash.
> You're lookin kinda cute.
> You single boy? ;3
> Want to go out sometime?


Hey there pretty girl.
How about dinner tomorrow night?


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry babe.

She's taken.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Vash said:


> Hey there pretty girl.
> How about dinner tomorrow night?


Kay.   :3

Can I spend the night on thursday?



Remus said:


> Sorry babe.
> 
> She's taken.



<33333

I'll take you with me, my sweetcakes. <3

You've been saying we need to try new things. x]


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 6, 2007)

Alright.

They did teach me how to share in kindergarten ^_^


----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

Haha, I smell cross country three way.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Remus said:


> Alright.
> 
> They did teach me how to share in kindergarten ^_^


 Sharing is caring. :3



Twizted3584 said:


> Haha, I smell cross country three way.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Kay.   :3
> 
> Can I spend the night on thursday?


All day too if you want. :3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 6, 2007)

oopo, i just got back from hanging out and drinking >.> i missed out. 

what's the bathhouse?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> oopo, i just got back from hanging out and drinking >.> i missed out.
> 
> what's the bathhouse?



subsection of the forum. 

go to your usercp then on the left side there should be a section where it says Miscellaneous. Click on group memberships and you'll see an 18+ group. Click on add or whatever, and send a request. :3



Vash said:


> All day too if you want. :3



Ohhh, tempting.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 6, 2007)

alrighty, found what you directed me to. 

 eating some sushi and inari, to counter, what i drank tonight >.<

if you're up this late responding, why aren't you posting any pics :`(


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> alrighty, found what you directed me to.
> 
> eating some sushi and inari, to counter, what i drank tonight >.<
> 
> if you're up this late responding, why aren't you posting any pics :`(



I want some inari. You should send me some please. :3

I posted pictures earlier. I don't take them often. >____>

<3


----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> I don't take them often. >____>
> 
> <3



Yeah ok.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> Yeah ok.



Well.
I do. but not such much recently.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmm, i wonder what would happen if i actually tried sending over some onigiri, or inari with a chill pack??? would it last???


----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

They make a mail-cooler thing that you can send, but obviously you'd be charged for weight. Otherwise I doubt it. Maybe if you overnighted it.

@ Dawn: Fair enough. But your pics are so memorable that they echo on an eternity.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> hmmm, i wonder what would happen if i actually tried sending over some onigiri, or inari with a chill pack??? would it last???



I think if you send it with like something cold maybe, and it you put it in a contained area, like in a bento box or something, it would probably work.
I sent Omusubi in a bento box to someone before and it kept pretty well.
Just have to keep it in thermal resistant container and package. :3


----------



## Haruka (Jan 6, 2007)

BRIAN IS A LIL BABI


----------



## cygnus (Jan 6, 2007)

Vash looks like....14....


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

> "Well looky who is back! Hiya Samara"



sorry for the late reply, hiya green man

*for peoples pics:*

Twizted3584, nice pics. your cute 

and Vash looks so young 0_0 but cute XD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

VASH IS SO CUTE. 
Fuck, you cannot be 19. DDDD:

Drunken Matt = win. <3


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura ho leng wor xD <333


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice X-Box 360 pic, Ryuk.  But my Wii spread was sexier.  I was straddling that shit.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Sakura ho leng wor xD <333



do ze sai. <3

CANT SPELL.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Nice X-Box 360 pic, Ryuk.  But my Wii spread was sexier.  I was straddling that shit.



Very true but expect something much better next time....

@Sakura-You're very pretty.....


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty pic Sakura


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you. <33333

Amanda, I've never seen your pic although I believe it's somewhere in the member pic thread. xD


----------



## Fancy (Jan 6, 2007)

Adorable <3


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2007)

9mm said:


> Adorable <3



Indeed she is....


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Thank you. <33333
> 
> Amanda, I've never seen your pic although I believe it's somewhere in the member pic thread. xD



your welcome! 

and um, i deleted almost all of mine. they were taking too much space in my photobucket account -_-


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you, Ryuk. 9mm. <333

Oh, you little rascal. I'm disappointed. :[


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

i just realised from the pic that Ren is Mikey. you look older for some reason 0_0


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Thank you, Ryuk. 9mm. <333
> 
> Oh, you little rascal. I'm disappointed. :[


You're welcome anytime just post more pics...  


Samara said:


> i just realised from the pic that Ren is Mikey. you look older for some reason 0_0



Ren??????? 

Hell Im balanced between looking young and grown tis pretty fucked up...


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 6, 2007)

can men stop using that camwhore phrase? false advirtisment.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah. fucc that.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> do ze sai. <3
> 
> CANT SPELL.


lol nope i understood dat perfectly =)

And I love the pose in the new pic xDD

*sticks out tongue back* =p


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol nope i understood dat perfectly =)



YAY!!!!!
My cantonese is improving all the while. :3333

When will you show me your pics?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Hay, Laura. Stop being sexay or I'll raep you.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Haru said:


> BRIAN IS A LIL BABI


Lil cry babi. x]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Hay Mitsuki. Too bad I'm too sexy for your pantyhos. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it me, or does Vash look too young and cute to drink? XD


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Is it me, or does Vash look too young and cute to drink? XD



I tell him that everyday.
And he doesn't stop being an alcoholic.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Is it me, or does Vash look too young and cute to drink? XD



Second option. :3
I think it's the cap that's doing the trick.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Just tell him he can have some sweets if he behaves like a good little boy. 

On the other hand, that pic of pops in your sig shows his as he is, an exagerating alcoholic.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Just tell him he can have some sweets if he behaves like a good little boy.
> 
> On the other hand, that pic of pops in your sig shows his as he is, an exagerating alcoholic.



xDDD

I'll give him candy to stop drinking?
Sounds like a good method.

As for my sig, that would definitly be Less and not Brian.
Brian looks 12. x]


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Hay Mitsuki. Too bad I'm too sexy for your pantyhos. :3



I find you cruel. ;_;

Don't insult my masculine pantyhos. Let's not forget that I'm male now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

I know what pops looks like, I've seen him drunken more than enough. XD

And sure, Dawn. Give Brian some sugar.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> I know what pops looks like, I've seen him drunken more than enough. XD
> 
> And sure, Dawn. Give Brian some sugar.




Lol.
I assumed pops was a joke on Brian for being so young looking. ><
Less isn't that old, he is only 2 years older then me. DDDD:
I'm an old lady.  

Mmm. pun. :]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Less is my NF-pappy.

Stiny one, too. Fucker spends all his cash on ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and never gives me any allowance.

A joke on Brian would be giving you the Paedo-Bear Seal of Approval.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

[/ agrees with everybody else that Vash looks young]

:3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I find you cruel. ;_;
> 
> Don't insult my masculine pantyhos. Let's not forget that I'm male now.



Right. And you're hot. <3
I'll try not to forget that. :333


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Right. And you're hot. <3
> I'll try not to forget that. :333



I'm a very hawt male, who is currently taken though. I apologize.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Less is my NF-pappy.
> 
> Stiny one, too. Fucker spends all his cash on ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and never gives me any allowance.
> 
> A joke on Brian would be giving you the Paedo-Bear Seal of Approval.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and beer. You should give him a good talking to about his lifestyle choices. 
He has been cutting down on the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though, so I'm somewhat proud of him.

Pedo bear? T____T
I'm young looking too, so it works out somehow. [maybe kinda?] ><


MitsukiShiroi said:


> [/ agrees with everybody else that Vash looks young]
> 
> :3



lol. <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dawn:* Cute 

*Laura:* Kyoot :3

*Vash:* Small


I am however a bitter bitter man : /


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

I figured we already classified that. Vash is 12. :]

Mitsuki. Break up for me. :3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Mitsuki. Break up for me. :3



I can't  There's just something about KK that makes him irresistable. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and beer. You should give him a good talking to about his lifestyle choices.
> He has been cutting down on the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though, so I'm somewhat proud of him.
> 
> Pedo bear? T____T
> I'm young looking too, so it works out somehow. [maybe kinda?] ><



Well, he can die of liver-poisoning and lung-cancer if he wants, as long as he has a decent life insurance for his favourite Dutch son. And cutting down on the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? From 40 to 30 a day is still hardly commendable. XD

And yes, you paedo! D:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I can't  There's just something about KK that makes him irresistable. D:



My pedolicious KK? DDDDDD:
Then, I'll wait. :3

@metronomy - Nice pictar. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Still being the indie-kid, eh, Dave?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I can't  There's just something about KK that makes him irresistable. D:



I agree :3

KK made me Bi and a crossdresser :3



Minami Ryusuke said:


> Well, he can die of liver-poisoning and lung-cancer if he wants, as long as he has a decent life insurance for his favourite Dutch son. And cutting down on the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? From 40 to 30 a day is still hardly commendable. XD



They'll be growing organs from scratch in 10-20 years time and swapping whole bodies in 50 :>


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Still being the indie-kid, eh, Dave?


When have I ever stopped. Also Thank you Sakura.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Is it me, or does Vash look too young and cute to drink? XD


dude looks like a middle school kid. i was drinking since i was a little G.

i dont know about that cute bullshit tho.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> My pedolicious KK? DDDDDD:
> Then, I'll wait. :3



Yes :3



The Pink Ninja said:


> I agree :3
> 
> KK made me Bi and a crossdresser :3



I had a sexchange for KK


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

KK = influencial beeyotch. DDD:

No probs, Dave [right?], that was a very cute wall-hugging pic. xD


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> ]No probs, Dave [right?], that was a very cute wall-hugging pic. xD


Dave it is. .

Haha, it's one of my favourite presents ever - Mel (occasionalutopia) got it for me - so I thought I would show her my love for it. They are one of many of the Dave and various flag poses series.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

metronomy said:


> When have I ever stopped. Also Thank you Sakura.


How's Collin?


The Pink Ninja said:


> They'll be growing organs from scratch in 10-20 years time and swapping whole bodies in 50 :>



I spit on you and your optimism, British capitalist dog!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I had a sexchange for KK



Freak



Minami Ryusuke said:


> I spit on you and your optimism, British capitalist dog!



Socialist dog actually


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> YAY!!!!!
> My cantonese is improving all the while. :3333
> 
> When will you show me your pics?


...lol maybe lata...alot of ppl have been requesting today


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Socialist dog actually



You're still a puff.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

metronomy said:


> Dave it is. .
> 
> Haha, it's one of my favourite presents ever - Mel (occasionalutopia) got it for me - so I thought I would show her my love for it. They are one of many of the Dave and various flag poses series.



Then, I'll call you Daveyboy. <3

Mel's awesome, isn't she. xD I remember that she said she'd get me a Sakura plushie if she ever found one. They're so rare. DDDD:



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> ...lol maybe lata...alot of ppl have been requesting today



NOW.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 6, 2007)

Samara said:


> Lovely pics everyone. and Chibi, you dont have oily skin



 YOU'RE BACK!!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> You're still a puff.



I prefer arsebandit my dear...


I have no idea who you are


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Then, I'll call you Daveyboy. <3
> 
> Mel's awesome, isn't she. xD I remember that she said she'd get me a Sakura plushie if she ever found one. They're so rare. DDDD:
> 
> ...



Name ain't vacant.

I'm the only Daveyboy on NF. D:


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> How's Collin?


I left him at my old house, as he got to fat and couldn't fit in the car. I told him to lay of the crackers.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

metronomy said:


> I left him at my old house, as he got to fat and couldn't fit in the car. I told him to lay of the crackers.



Why'd you tell him to do that? I distinctly recall you enjoying his preference of them.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Name ain't vacant.
> 
> I'm the only Daveyboy on NF. D:



NUUUUU. 

How about Davebutt.


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Why'd you tell him to do that? I distinctly recall you enjoying his preference of them.


Well I liked it when he broke them up, spread them over my body - and ate the off me.

It just got to out of hand Daveybutt.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

metronomy said:


> Well I liked it when he broke them up, spread them over my body - and ate the off me.
> 
> It just got to out of hand Daveybutt.



So he just turned into a cracchead, huh?

Been snogging with any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lately, Poodave?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

Davey, I love your little beanie hats. x]

And Laura = hot. <3


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Davey, I love your little beanie hats. x]


It's my squash head sweatband.

And Daveybutt, no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) apart from you I'm afraid.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

You liar. We all know you're a harlot.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 6, 2007)

I demand more pics from Seto.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

metronomy said:


> It's my squash head sweatband.



I can differentiate headbands from hats. :<

I was just making a side comment. :3


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, I'm a bit late but here are mines


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Ofeigr said:


> Well, I'm a bit late but here are mines


Wrong thread sweetie, this is the discussion one.
Pictures go here : sasusaku fc

But you're cute nonetheless. <33


----------



## B (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool pics Vash. :3

Xbox 360 is fun. xB

SAKURASAKURA<33333


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Dead Rising is my FAVORITE GAME B. DDD:


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 6, 2007)

oups my bad Hero Dies Trying XD 

and thx ^_^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 6, 2007)

Laura is so pretty <3


----------



## B (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Dead Rising is my FAVORITE GAME B. DDD:



            .<3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 6, 2007)

and the PB comes along owning this thread


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

2 clocks  ?
one clock and a fake clock. :3


----------



## B (Jan 6, 2007)

PB let me hug you.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

pboy~


----------



## Twizted (Jan 6, 2007)

Samara said:


> Twizted3584, nice pics. your cute



Thanks Samara 




Sakura said:


> Drunken Matt = win. <3



<3 I wish I had more pictures of drunken times, but it's really hard to take your own picture when you're drunk, and I never seem to get the really funny pictures back. 

@ Kori: @_@


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2007)

haha kori your a tease xDDD


----------



## zizou (Jan 6, 2007)

RazzberryPrincess said:


> Brazil and
> America
> i switch countries but
> now im in Brazil
> ...


really hot? I'm in northeast. that's fucking hot!


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 6, 2007)

PB, that's a nice dress.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2007)

Kori.  It's been a long time since I saw such shameless self-promotion...

It's a nice set though.  You wear that dress well.  I like the 3rd pose.  You have a little captain in you apparently.  I think you could probably sell Captain Morgan better than that lame buccaneer though.  So no worries.

What's with the identical burgundy clocks?


----------



## B (Jan 6, 2007)

I think she has two identical clocks because one is reflecting in the mirror.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 6, 2007)

I bet PB is one of those hot asian girls that are actually guys IRL.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm. . .

It's probably just me, but Paracetamol Boy's face look strangely androgynous in the first pic. I'm not kidding.

I mean no offense in any way, shape, or form though.


----------



## s0id3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy ur pretty.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2007)

B said:


> I think she has two identical clocks because one is reflecting in the mirror.


Yeah.  You are right.  I see the picture on the wall being reflected now.


----------



## Ray (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn Kori must break lots of hearts.
Sakura that picture shows just how cute you are.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm adorable. :3 [/conceitedbitch]

KORi. YOURE SMOKiNG HOT. <3
Thanks for the repppp.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 7, 2007)

mmmm, kori looks yummy~

B-not related to this thread, but i saw some of the pictures you posted on another thread   (i wish there was a vomitting emoticon)  but i liked the picture you drew of the flying woman


----------



## Ray (Jan 7, 2007)

Sakura- Why you were afraid to post a picture before stumps me


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

XDDDDD

I told you. I'm aware of my appearance. x]
You look interesting. I look worse when I wake up. xD And that cat's a little too close to your crotch.


----------



## B (Jan 7, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> mmmm, kori looks yummy~
> 
> B-not related to this thread, but i saw some of the pictures you posted on another thread   (i wish there was a vomitting emoticon)  but i liked the picture you drew of the flying woman



Hahahah I know XD The stupid thread was too good to pass up~

No i didnt draw the woman XDDDD


----------



## Ray (Jan 7, 2007)

Sakura said:


> XDDDDD
> 
> I told you. I'm aware of my appearance. x]
> You look interesting. I look worse when I wake up. xD And that cat's a little too close to your crotch.



:spwank The picture wasn't there to look at my crotch


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Green Man said:


> :spwank The picture wasn't there to look at my crotch



Who said I was looking at your crotch. >.>

I'm just saying the cat's in a bad location.


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG KORI YOU HOT! LETS SEX


----------



## Shishou (Jan 7, 2007)

Wait....  Sakura's eyes are to big to be asian.


----------



## Usagi (Jan 7, 2007)

I am sad because Mugen's pic will not load for me. ]:


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 7, 2007)

^ LIes. it loads for me


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 7, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> ^ LIes. it loads for me



Not for me.


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 7, 2007)

fixed                    .


----------



## Usagi (Jan 7, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> fixed                    .



oh my goodness.

there is sex on my laptop screen.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 7, 2007)

I like short hair on you Mugen.
It suits you.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Shishou said:


> Wait....  Sakura's eyes are to big to be asian.



There's an amusing object that people call eyeliner.
I was looking up, which brought glow to my eyes. 

edit.// MUGEN. SEX. WAHAHA.
>.>


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2007)

Kori is my hawtness forevar 

You too Laura :3


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 7, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Kori is my hawtness forevar
> 
> You too Laura :3


Henry.
You should post more pictures.
And when I say more pictures, I mean the kind like I saw in the bathhouse.


----------



## delirium (Jan 7, 2007)

Is it too late to start e-droolin, complimenting, stalking etc. on Sakura? Have all the others already jumped on it?


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 7, 2007)

^i didnt even bother.



Usagi said:


> oh my goodness.
> 
> there is sex on my laptop screen.


no u




Hero Dies Trying said:


> I like short hair on you Mugen.
> It suits you.


Thanks ^^. it feels lighter.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Dawn. Too true.
I demand Henry to post more pics or none of mine will be dedicated to him anymore. 

Thank you Delirium. <333 It's never too late


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 7, 2007)

=D Nice haircut, Mugen. Suits u  The link isnt really working well, I had to copypaste it ^^;;

And Sakura is really cute ^_____^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Henry.
> You should post more pictures.
> And when I say more pictures, I mean the kind like I saw in the bathhouse.





Sakura said:


> Dawn. Too true.
> I demand Henry to post more pics or none of mine will be dedicated to him anymore.



I've run out of ideas for pictures and I'm not in the mood really


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll put you in the mood. >:3

harhar.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 7, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I'll put you in the mood. >:3
> 
> harhar.




DDDDDDDDDDD:

<3


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2007)

MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN 

That is all. :3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Not meant to sound disturbing. >.>

我爱你,Dawny Pawny. <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2007)

I was going to post a picture.

But I think I'll be banned instead


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

It can't be that bad. D:

Do it for me. <333


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 7, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> =D Nice haircut, Mugen. Suits u  The link isnt really working well, I had to copypaste it ^^;;
> 
> And Sakura is really cute ^_____^


hey thanks  ur 22 now D: how was ur bday ?? 



Kagakusha said:


> MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN MUGEN
> 
> That is all. :3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 7, 2007)

Mugen is hawt.

He knows my views on him. 

Nice haircut O:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Mugen ish hawt. <3

No rllay. :]


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 7, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> hey thanks  ur 22 now D: how was ur bday ??



haha thanks =D It was fun  I drank lots of shampagne


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

I tried champagne once when I was 12, and never again. :3
I'm somewhat proud of my achievement.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 7, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I tried champagne once when I was 12, and never again. :3
> I'm somewhat proud of my achievement.



Oh. So u didn't like it ^^;; And it's the only alcoholic beverage I drink XD But I don't like beer. But young ppl shouldn't drink anyways, not good for them, not that it's good for anyone XD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> Oh. So u didn't like it ^^;; And it's the only alcoholic beverage I drink XD But I don't like beer. But young ppl shouldn't drink anyways, not good for them, not that it's good for anyone XD



Oh Byabya. <3
I didn't like it, but I agree, it tastes better than beer. Not that I drink alcohol in the first place. DDD:
I am far from legal age.

Missed you. >___<


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

Laura, i love your hair, its so pretty

Green man, your so cute as always 

Mugen, very handsome


----------



## Century (Jan 7, 2007)

like OMG my post was deleted


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

Yusura, pretty pic

mosdvious1, cute face


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 7, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> mmmm, kori looks yummy~
> 
> B-not related to this thread, but i saw some of the pictures you posted on another thread   (i wish there was a vomitting emoticon)  but i liked the picture you drew of the flying woman



Dont Hate the Player. Hate The Game. Homie.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 7, 2007)

Century said:


> like OMG my post was deleted


I WONDER WHY.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they're clouds.
Yeah, I'm going to go with clouds.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 7, 2007)

Clouds? I see something else for some reason.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 7, 2007)

9mm said:


> Clouds? I see something else for some reason.


Alright then.
I see...
some clouds, bits of the sky, and a rooftop of a building.
Oh and the tops of some tree's.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 7, 2007)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> Dont Hate the Player. Hate The Game. Homie.



i have absolutely -no idea- what you're talking about. and i think you have absolutely no idea either  

9mm-clouds, but what do those have to do with a member picture thread?  

champagne is yummy. an inexpensive one, if you don
t/can't spend the bucks is Asti. you can get it for 12-16 bucks, and it goes yummy with a bbq. it's really decent.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 7, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> 9mm-clouds, but what do those have to do with a member picture thread?



사랑해요.  x]

But Hoon a little bit more


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

캬!~


----------



## Haruka (Jan 7, 2007)

Yusura, chill with the mascara. D:

<3 mugen


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 8, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> But Hoon a little bit more



aigoo~

    nun mool


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> aigoo~
> 
> nun mool



죄송합니다.  T_______T


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

하이. **


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 8, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> 죄송합니다.  T_______T



gwaen chan hayo~

wow, i really need to get some korean text working on my comp, cause my konglish is kindy scary


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> gwaen chan hayo~
> 
> wow, i really need to get some korean text working on my comp, cause my konglish is kindy scary



lol. 조금요.  <3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

Dawn, I was playing MSN minesweepers with Brian...
He beat me 4 times and then we stopped ><


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Dawn, I was playing MSN minesweepers with Brian...
> He beat me 4 times and then we stopped ><



><
Thats because Brian's LIFE is minesweeper.
He's always playing it, therefore, it was an unfair advantage.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

He started hacking with his logic.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> He started hacking with his logic.



 

You're totally smarter then him.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

I was so close this one time.. ><

ONE DAY.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I was so close this one time.. ><
> 
> ONE DAY.



I believe in you!

Iijyanaika, cuuuuute. =3


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 8, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I was so close this one time.. ><
> 
> ONE DAY.


I think this will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

Mondays are lucky days.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 8, 2007)

Vash said:


> I WONDER WHY.



Lols Vashy. :]
& that's how I face fuck.

Nice pictars, Iijyanaika. OMG AZN.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 8, 2007)

Sakura is really cute and pretty!!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you Umi. <3
I needed exactly that to keep my spirits up for the day.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats good Sakura~~, I also hope that you will get ur Sasuke-kun.. <3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 8, 2007)

Umi Kaiousei said:


> Thats good Sakura~~, I also hope that you will get ur Sasuke-kun.. <3



I do have my Sasuke-kun actually. :3
But I do wish we were more of a SasuSaku thing. >.>


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

I like your hair as is Green man.
And ew, USF. <3
Yous in bull country boy.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 8, 2007)

sakura~ oop i just saw the other post, but i was going to say, i'll be your sasuke  

(since i'm #2 to hoonie   )haha


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> (since i'm #2 to hoonie   )haha



T___________________________T


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 8, 2007)

handsome as always Green Man, just get a trim if you must get a haircut


----------



## Shishou (Jan 8, 2007)

Sakura said:


> There's an amusing object that people call eyeliner.
> I was looking up, which brought glow to my eyes.
> 
> edit.// MUGEN. SEX. WAHAHA.
> >.>



You should post more pictures.  Dunno why you don't.

IN FACT!  I demand it.  


/Demandededed


----------



## Telling Lies (Jan 8, 2007)

Green Man said:


> I need a hair cut. Any suggestions on how I should get it done?



Nah, don't cut it.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 9, 2007)

kessa said:


> Nah, don't cut it.



I agree.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Haruka said:


> I agree.



You would.


----------



## DemonicGhost (Jan 9, 2007)

There is much leg humping in this thread.  Which makes me laugh.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Usagi, you so pretty.
I love you long time. <3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 9, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> sakura~ oop i just saw the other post, but i was going to say, i'll be your sasuke
> 
> (since i'm #2 to hoonie   )haha



-____________________________________-

harhar. <3333



			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> You should post more pictures. Dunno why you don't.
> 
> IN FACT! I demand it.
> 
> ...



Oh rllay? 

@GREEN - DON'T CUT IT. EVAZ.
@USAGI - You're so byootiful. <33333
@MUGEN - SEXII


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> edit.// MUGEN. SEX. WAHAHA.
> >.>


Jailbait!  



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Nice haircut O:


Thank you Belgian-tan.



Bya Bya said:


> haha thanks =D It was fun  I drank lots of shampagne


Haha yea I bet



Sakura said:


> I tried champagne once when I was 12, and never again. :3
> I'm somewhat proud of my achievement.


So... How old are you now? 



Haruka said:


> Yusura, chill with the mascara. D:
> 
> <3 mugen


Would be much prettier with less mascara.

Usagi: Emo hair looks good on you. :3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 9, 2007)

seinze. or however the french spell it.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 9, 2007)

> I need a hair cut. Any suggestions on how I should get it done?



Cut that shit off dont listen to them, get a fade like me.


----------



## Ray (Jan 9, 2007)

Very much appreciated for the opinions.  

I tried the fade before Rock but it just did not look right on me.

Mugen dude you are a handsome guy.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Swedish guys are always so cute. =3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2007)

Laura is freaking cute! <3


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 9, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Swedish guys are always so cute. =3



We're FEROCIOUS!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> We're FEROCIOUS!



Lol.
I think intense was the word, dear.
<3


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 9, 2007)

Lovely pic daisy! you looks so cutee


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Jan 9, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> We're FEROCIOUS!




Haha.. lol.. but he's right


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 9, 2007)

@_Paracetamol Boy_ - OMG... you're so pretty! I love your dress!

@_Sakura_ - You're so pretty!

@_Usagi_ - Aww...

@_Daisy Chainsaw_ - (In response to the first picture) I have a shirt just like that. Or, at least, I USED to.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 9, 2007)

Daisy, pretty pics

Azura, cool hair ;D


----------



## Usagi (Jan 9, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Usagi, you so pretty.
> I love you long time. <3



that's why i married you.



Sakura said:


> @USAGI - You're so byootiful. <33333



thank you. 



Mugen X said:


> Usagi: Emo hair looks good on you. :3



i LOVE you.



Lady-Azura said:


> @_Usagi_ - Aww...



Thanks? xD



> Life of Brian says:
> Those pics are the best.
> Usa chan says:
> what pics?
> ...



xD


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 10, 2007)

Usagi said:


> xD



Boyfriend is a cheater. :/


----------



## Haruka (Jan 10, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> We're FEROCIOUS!



WHERE DID YOU COME FROM?


----------



## Usagi (Jan 10, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> *Spoiler*: _Half a year old..._
> 
> 
> 
> http://i10.tinypic.com/2vl748k.jpg



um. if i wasnt already married to dawn. oh jesus.

/overcome by your gorgeousosity.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 10, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> *Spoiler*: _inexcusable camwhoring, cretinous facial expressions and a less-than-platonic attachment to the dress in question_


Extremity hot.
Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 10, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Boyfriend is a cheater. :/


Other people are allowed to have nice photos. :\

1 day!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

We can be pretty. :]

You guys are meeting tomorrow. x]


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice picture Kon! I wonder how it was taken... was the photographer also in the water?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice pic, Kon. :]
You still need to teach me how to surf though.

Maybe I'll come visit you in Hawaii. <333


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 10, 2007)

^ Post more pictures! Shishou demands it!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

^ You too, sexyman. <3


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 10, 2007)

Member pictures?
As in, avatar pics, sig banners or photos of the guy?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

Photos of the person, no duh.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 10, 2007)

Iijyanaika is very, very cute


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 10, 2007)

Sakura said:


> ^ You too, sexyman. <3



I will if you do ;P


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

^ It's a deal. <3

You first. :]


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 10, 2007)

Since I am older than you by a good 4 years. I think you should go first, imoutosan. :3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, but why? D:
That's discrimination to the younger ones. x]


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 10, 2007)

Because you need to respect your elders >:3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2007)

Do it later. >:[
You just put me right out of the mood.


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 10, 2007)

Sakura said:


> We can be pretty. :]
> 
> You guys are meeting tomorrow. x]



/ is excitied


----------



## Shishou (Jan 10, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Oh rllay?



Incorrect. 

Correct response is, "Only for you Shishou!  <3  In fact, here are my nudes!  *Link to Nudes*"


----------



## Kon (Jan 10, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> Nice picture Kon! I wonder how it was taken... was the photographer also in the water?



Yeah, underwater camera. 


Sakura said:


> Nice pic, Kon. :]
> You still need to teach me how to surf though.
> 
> Maybe I'll come visit you in Hawaii. <333



I have a couple extra boards, so I'm ready anytime.


----------



## Kon (Jan 10, 2007)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2007)

SNOW?!?! Peter, you son of a bitch!


----------



## Haruka (Jan 10, 2007)

PETER Y. Y THE SNOW


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2007)

I had too, its so beautiful


----------



## Sakura (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't believe in nudes. 
Kon <33 Get me a good package to Hawaii. I heard you can get serious tans. :3

SNOWWWW?


----------



## delirium (Jan 11, 2007)

Del believes in nudes. They're real. Del's seen nudes with his own eyes.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 11, 2007)

Laura doesn't approve. 













































Laura's seen nudes with her own eyes.


----------



## delirium (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, nudes are very real. Once, Del was innocently roaming the internet when unbeknownst he happens upon nudes. There were many for the eyes to gaze upon, for the internet is a vast place. But being such a big place, there is always room for moooooaaaaar.






































Now that Laura is a believer. We are one step closer.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 11, 2007)

Nudes? No. You won't be getting any.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 11, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Nudes? No. You won't be getting any.



You need to make an exception for me.  At least cleavage shots.  It could save my life one day.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 12, 2007)

denisluebke, cool eyes ;D

Kevin(Noir) you look so cute with a hoodie and when your cold


----------



## Sakura (Jan 12, 2007)

Aww Noir. <3 I told you that you were cute; and you, being all modest, denied it.  

SUZU. XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2007)

Eh, you two are too nice >.>


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 12, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Eh, you two are too nice >.>



just stating the truth cutie


----------



## Haruka (Jan 12, 2007)

That is one sexy DS color.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 12, 2007)

*@ OoNoiRoO*: Nice vacation (?) pix. Why'd you visit Japan and the PI?

*@Haru*: QFT. That was a really nice DS...


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2007)

Just for leisure. Plus, we have family in the Philiphines.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

^ So, you went to Japan for a leisure vacation thing and to the PI for visiting relatives?  Cool.

I wish the parentals would allow me to go to Japan when we were in the PI... so much closer (and less expensive, lol) if you go to/from Japan to/from the PI.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2007)

You went to the Philiphines? Do you have family there?


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> You went to the Philiphines? Do you have family there?



Yes, I do. I'm Filipino/Chinese/Spanish/Japanese. <-- from greatest to least.  mostly filipino tho. Half chinese-grandparents on one side, and half of the other stuff on the other... @_@ Genetics are confusing...

And yes, I've been there. The last time I went was in the summer of 2004. I think that I'll be going again this summer. I'm trying to convince my parents to let me go to Japan, even if it's for a few days, so that I can visit some people that I know there.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2007)

Cool. If you go to Japan, you'll love it. I was only there for 4 days. Make the most out of each day.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

^ If it happens, I plan to.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 13, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Cool. If you go to Japan, you'll love it. I was only there for 4 days. Make the most out of each day.



Really? You should have been there longer. What my friends and I love to do is every summer, we would stay for 2 weeks, and try to find underground Vkei bands, and try to get them known. Our plan always fails though, but its definitely worth all the excitement. 
However, there isn't much to see of Japan. You have to travel around the country if you want that, so that's why we stay around the Shinjuku, Akihabara district.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 13, 2007)

I want a new car. 

and vacation time.


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 13, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Just for leisure. Plus, we have family in the Philiphines.



awesome, i have family there and Japan. ^ ^

_"nintenzo-DS Lite
aisuburu"_

lol "sould" out. I used to spell it like that too or just say "souao" and the teacher says wrong. XD
You have lovely photo :3

Everyone has such lovely and amazingly kewl photos o.o


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Really? You should have been there longer. What my friends and I love to do is every summer, we would stay for 2 weeks, and try to find underground Vkei bands, and try to get them known. Our plan always fails though, but its definitely worth all the excitement.
> However, there isn't much to see of Japan. You have to travel around the country if you want that, so that's why we stay around the Shinjuku, Akihabara district.



Well, it's quite expensive, so we couldn't stay too long. And yeh, we stayed in the Shinjuku/Akihabara area.

I just love the general atmosphere though. It's such a great place.


PS: The arcades are insane. The ramen is the best i've had in my life.


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 13, 2007)

Tokyo is just expensive but a lovely place XD
Some travelers are lucky to get a few day stay, ne?

of course, ramen is teh best >w<

Come again next time =O lol


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice pics Sakura.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks. :3 
Nice sig. T_T


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 13, 2007)

yes very nice pics :3


----------



## yaychan (Jan 13, 2007)

hi people!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

If you would like to make a 'hi' post, do that in the Blender - because there, they'd say hi back. :3


----------



## yaychan (Jan 13, 2007)

hi people XD!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

If you're just doing it for the posts, I suggest you do that somewhere else meaningful. :3


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 13, 2007)

Tatsuki looks like one of those with an awesome southern dialect.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Molntuss, you're beautiful.


----------



## Michi (Jan 13, 2007)

i wanna go to thailand >.>

Sakura's way too pretty 

haha thanks jan!  <3



> Molntuss, you're beautiful.


:3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

But of course not as beautiful as Michi!


----------



## Michi (Jan 13, 2007)

^haha yeah right 

 i'm just average.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't be so modest.


----------



## Michi (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks, Michi. It's the same one on ______________.


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know how to post my picture.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 13, 2007)

^ try going to  to host it there


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

What are you having trouble in? ^^


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> ^ try going to  to host it there



Thanks. 



There we go.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

Wrong thread > I beat you all to it. ^^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 13, 2007)

Hoon! You beat me to it!


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Wrong thread > I beat you all to it. ^^



I feel stupid now.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

xDD it's not bigged ^^


----------



## Haruka (Jan 13, 2007)

Sakura is so cute.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 14, 2007)

Dobe, that's cute.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you Michi and Haruukkaa. <3

Fia is so prettyful. <3333333 Lucky Grrblt. >.>


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2007)

Mary looks awesomeish in her new hair colour


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

New hair color? 
I don't see. D:
No wait, I see.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2007)

you can clearly see she's a brunette now


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

OH NO SHE DIDNT. 
Where's that Asian black. D:




































Oh wait, my hair's kinda brown too. >.>


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2007)

Mary looks very sexy in brown hair :3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

Too sexy for Milan, New York and Japan. :3


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah, i agree with that :3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2007)

So _that's_ what you look like without make-up, Paracetamol Boy.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

Get it right, get it right get it tight.


----------



## Michi (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, she's very pretty


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 14, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy looks in the third picture almost like my younger sister  (though she's blonde. And not Asian XD)


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

^ Big diff. >__>
I like the second pic, Kori.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 14, 2007)

^ Not at all, really


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 14, 2007)

mmm kori is so molestable.. *humps kori's leg*


----------



## ninamori (Jan 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So _that's_ what you look like without make-up, Paracetamol Boy.


Nope, she's still wearing makeup. A lot less than normal, but she still is.

And if not... Her eyes are amazingly eyeliner-looking. D:


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2007)

Mary's hair is super awesome. And then some more.


----------



## Serp (Jan 14, 2007)

i feel sad none commented on my picture


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 14, 2007)

Leviathan said:


> i feel sad none commented on my picture



The link doesn't work.


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 14, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> Tatsuki looks like one of those with an awesome southern dialect.




Thanks

Well i am down south of Japan ROFL
My accent is like Japanese and British put together XD


----------



## Serp (Jan 14, 2007)

fixed the links now


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

Woot. I liek. :3

Mary still has eyeliner x] It's obvious.
If you can't tell, you're too far away from the screen.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

*here come the comments*

Jannoy, your pretty

ViolentlyHappy(Alyssia), I love you hair

Dobe, interesting pic ;D

Lev(Dwayne), cute pics

Nice pics Id

Noir(Kevin), awsome Japan pics

troublesum-chan, nice hair and eyes


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2007)

9mm is a cutie
PB you don't look smart 
Jannoy you are cute too.
I don't know why but I want to hug Dobe!
OoNoiRoO looks like a fun vacation


----------



## ssjasper2003 (Jan 15, 2007)

No one knowns me since I dont come on nbf much. But hello, thats me. Later.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2007)

Wrong flippin' thread, yo.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2007)

Mary and Laura should be b& from the thread...lol unfair for the others xDD

Laura, your right, that tan looks sekshii 

And Mary your hair is beautiful


----------



## Orochix (Jan 15, 2007)

So many new amazing pictures and soe are very much kawai.....
and somebody is apparently post in the wrong thread ^_^


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 15, 2007)

I do believe you can't direct link from cosplay.com


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2007)

I guess there is some rule againts it, so I'll post direct next time.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 15, 2007)

Samara said:


> *troublesum-chan, nice hair and eyes*



thankkyuu ^_^ (im sad i got my icky toilet in that pic tho )


----------



## Haruka (Jan 15, 2007)

Arwen you look so cute with black hair! ^_^


----------



## Arwenchan (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you dear <3 I agree, black haircolour is THE BEST!


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 15, 2007)

9mm said:


> I guess there is some rule againts it, so I'll post direct next time.


you look better without them halloween pics. so you ever been to utah, ma?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 15, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> Thank you dear <3 I agree, black haircolour is THE BEST!



Black hair color Power!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 15, 2007)

Bitch ass Hans.

I love you.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Bitch ass Hans.
> 
> I love you.



imitation is the most sincere form of flattery <3


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 15, 2007)

judge|dre said:


> imitation is the most sincere form of flattery <3



So I hear. 

Thank you. <3


----------



## Fancy (Jan 15, 2007)

Arwen is mad cute.

:]


----------



## Haruka (Jan 15, 2007)

Ramekaj, your eyes are so pretty too!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 16, 2007)

Arwen, that's cute. :3 And I totally dig your new room and haircut. <3
Troublesum chan, if only my bathroom was that sexy. =]
Hans, Dawn just grew a lot more manly. >_>
9mm, so pretty. <333

ALREADII, ILL SEX YOU UP.


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 16, 2007)

ARWEN short hair suites you ^^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 16, 2007)

Samara said:


> *here come the comments*
> 
> 
> ViolentlyHappy(Alyssa), I love you hair



 thank you






EDIT:

arwen is so pretty


----------



## Michi (Jan 16, 2007)

Jonas...
-
dawn <3333 those pictures of you two are adorable


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 16, 2007)

Michi said:


> Jonas...
> -
> dawn <3333 those pictures of you two are adorable





I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 16, 2007)

Wiskers. ;x


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 17, 2007)

Couple comments... hehe. I haven't been around for a while, so i've only seen the last two pages of images XD

Parecetamol boy definitely has that sultry scientist look going... don't ask me the details, it just seems that way XD

9mm... ur little braids are cute 

Hero: I'm happy you finally got to meet Vash! Looks like you guys had fun !


----------



## Twizted (Jan 17, 2007)

@ Dawn: Cool pics. Looks alot like UConn. You two look cute together. XD


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, u guys have met =D Looks like u had lotsa fun and u look cute together too.  HDT, I like your hat


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2007)

Byaku.  Have you ever posted a pic?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 17, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> Oh, u guys have met =D Looks like u had lotsa fun and u look cute together too.  HDT, I like your hat


Thank you  

That's my hat, she's borrowing it.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 17, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Byaku.  Have you ever posted a pic?



Yeah I have, but long time ago and I deleted them  ^_____^  I'll make some update pics sometime soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> Yeah I have, but long time ago and I deleted them  ^_____^  I'll make some update pics sometime soon.


Awesome.  I'll be looking forward to it.

I still have some bad pics on page 158.  Once people have forgotten about those...I will be sure to post some new ones.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 17, 2007)

DAWN + VASH. ^____^
OMGS. THOSE ARE TOO CUTE. 

MUGEN.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2007)

omg. you guys are so perfect.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 17, 2007)

Jonas your camwhoring skills have improved greatly ;D


----------



## Ray (Jan 17, 2007)

Dawn and Vash are cute together  

I have only been able to see one picture of Bya and she is incredibly attractive. She takes her photos down so fast it is like a sighting of big foot!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 17, 2007)

Mugen, marry me. :3


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 17, 2007)

NO. 
marry me <3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 17, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> NO.
> marry me <3



YOU HAVE PETER.


----------



## Jonas (Jan 17, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> Jonas your camwhoring skills have improved greatly ;D


thank u twin, I must've got the skillz from u


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

Sakura said:


> DAWN + VASH. ^____^
> OMGS. THOSE ARE TOO CUTE.



<3



judge|dre said:


> omg. you guys are so perfect.


perfect is not a good word, no room to mess up or make things better.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 17, 2007)

Dawn you're so cute when you scrunch up your mouth


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

Chibi-Usa said:


> Dawn you're so cute when you scrunch up your mouth



Aw. Thank you. <3


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 17, 2007)

"KK's No. 1 Girl" why do men on this site keep pretending to be women?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 17, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> why do men on this site keep pretending to be women?



Same reason why some nerds pretend to be gangsta. ^__*


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 17, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Same reason why some nerds pretend to be gangsta. ^__*



 **


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 17, 2007)

Man its been a min since ive been around..Cool pics everyone..I see dawn and vash met..Thats good..hope you guys enjoyed each others company


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 17, 2007)

Vash and Dawn.....Looking good you two......Young love..makes my heart lift up to the clouds. Right I'm going for a poo but I love your pics guys


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 17, 2007)

~Rocky_Marciano~ said:


> Man its been a min since ive been around..Cool pics everyone..I see dawn and vash met..Thats good..hope you guys enjoyed each others company





I haven't seen you in a minute! But a lot of the members have been drifting away, so I thought you did too.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 17, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> "KK's No. 1 Girl" why do men on this site keep pretending to be women?


Because being KK's No. 1 Man would make you gay.


----------



## Mugen X (Jan 17, 2007)

^ U nd Dawn both look loli/shota



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Mugen, marry me. :3


Ok meet me in Silvermoon, Azeroth ^^


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> ^ U nd Dawn both look loli/shota


T____________________________T


----------



## Waffletime! (Jan 17, 2007)

Vash and Dawn, I love "trip to see Vash" pt.2's 3rd pic with you two. You look very happy, and your smiles are quite infectious. xDD


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 17, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Same reason why some nerds pretend to be gangsta. ^__*



yo point out these nerds false flaggin.



Vash said:


> Because being KK's No. 1 Man would make you gay.



no. 1 man or girl it's gay either way if you a man.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 17, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> yo point out these nerds false flaggin.



Yo, click *here*.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

God, I LOVE hockey. <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2007)

Lol, Dawn and Vash met.


----------



## Usagi (Jan 17, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Mugen, marry me. :3



 Beaten to the punch!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, Dawn and Vash met.


D< **


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 17, 2007)

Dawn, you abandoned me on MSN and now I'm sad so I'm going to go eat some more T___T


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> God, I LOVE hockey. <3



me too. that's why i traveled back in time and invented it.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

Remus said:


> Dawn, you abandoned me on MSN and now I'm sad so I'm going to go eat some more T___T


T______T
MSN is broken! Every time I send a message, it doesn't go through. D:


judge|dre said:


> me too. that's why i traveled back in time and invented it.


Na uh. D<
Penguins are doing good this year, even though they might be moved to Kansas City.
But man o man, the flyers are shit this year. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> D< **


Is that a good D<, or a bad D<?? 

**


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 17, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Yo, click *here*.



i think you got the wrong profile. i dont be false flaggin.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that a good D<, or a bad D<??
> 
> **



It depends if you 'lol' was a good 'lol or a bad 'lol'. D<

**


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Na uh. D<
> Penguins are doing good this year, even though they might be moved to Kansas City.



... >[



> But man o man, the flyers are shit this year. xD



emphasis on "shit."

*burns flyers memorabilia*

...

*that i stole, because i would never spend money on that franchise, not even if i planned on burning the product*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> It depends if you 'lol' was a good 'lol or a bad 'lol'. D<
> 
> **


It was an lol with the best of intentions behind it. I swear. 

**


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

judge|dre said:


> ... >[
> emphasis on "shit."
> 
> *burns flyers memorabilia*
> ...



I don't think I have anything related to the flyers in any way.
Though, my home team [The Lightning] are finally doing better, thank god.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It was an lol with the best of intentions behind it. I swear.
> 
> **



Alright, if you so say. >_________>

**


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2007)

You guys won the cup a couple years ago. you have no excuse for complaining. 

:B


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 17, 2007)

judge|dre said:


> You guys won the cup a couple years ago. you have no excuse for complaining.
> 
> :B



There is an excuse for complaining!
If we were good enough to win a cup, then why the hell is it so shitty this year?
We need to make a better play, I think.
Louis is still doing amazing, but Richards needs to step up his game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> I don't think I have anything related to the flyers in any way.
> Though, my home team [The Lightning] are finally doing better, thank god.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad that's settled. Now I can continue making fun of other people's pictures. 

**


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2007)

martin saint louis might be my favorite short guy ever. 

to vash, re: rep -> mario lemieux is one of the greatest human beings of all time. he rapes terminal illnesses.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 18, 2007)

Mugen X said:


> Ok meet me in Silvermoon, Azeroth ^^



Roger that :3



Usagi said:


> Beaten to the punch!





If it makes you feel better, I proposed to him months ago and we're still not married. I thought he was ignoring my feelings, up till now.


----------



## Usagi (Jan 18, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> If it makes you feel better, I proposed to him months ago and we're still not married. I thought he was ignoring my feelings, up till now.



Im afraid that Im still quite sad.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 18, 2007)

-yaaay, more pics of dawn and the trip < good stuff good stuff 

-some nice long hair mugen. i have one pic of when i had hair to my shoulders.....good times good times(damn girls wanting it short)

-arwen-what a little cutie (you almost remind me of an ex-gf  

-mizu didi- your friend reminds me of an asian michelle branch? yum

-molntus/coco puffs/9mm- you ladies look like such sweet hearts (not with each other, but i feel that i'm now taking up too much comment space, so grouping is now in use)

rawr, everyone is meeting someone, mitsuki-arwen, dawn-vash, mugen-bya, *sigh* someone meet me in cali >.<


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 18, 2007)

My room is cold too, even though I turned the heater on  But cold is better than hot anyways XD


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 18, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> My room is cold too, even though I turned the heater on  But cold is better than hot anyways XD



hell yeah it's better than being hot  

but i like a good combo, like when it's winter i'll drive with my windows down and the heater on(i know....i'm weird). ? don't min it being cold outside and the crap insulation, but give me a little heat so the tip of my nose, fingers and feet aren't freezing. and so i don't wake up in the middle of the morning, cause one of my feet slipped out from the comforter and i've now had a rude awakening


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 18, 2007)

9mm is cute


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

Green Man is kuhyoot. <3
I already clarified that.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 18, 2007)

Jonas looks like the brother of somebody I know. :3


----------



## Haruka (Jan 18, 2007)

Mugen, how fast does your hair grow????


And Hans, what happened to your hair? I liked it long a lot better. T__T


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 19, 2007)

I like short hair hans.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 19, 2007)

I know whose type you'd be, 9mm


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 19, 2007)

*9mm *is smoking hot! Shoot me baby, one more time.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 19, 2007)

Bullshit on this being a Junoir High pic. The one on the lower right looks 30+.


----------



## less (Jan 19, 2007)

That second 9mm pic looks so much like a Sexy-no-jutsu Naruto cosplay pic that it's scary that is isn't.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 19, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> Cute vacation pics Dawn <3


Thank you Manders. <3


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice pictures 9mm .


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 19, 2007)

Would wax that. What exactly is your race?


----------



## mulattopantz (Jan 19, 2007)

German and black


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 19, 2007)

mulattopantz said:


> German and black



Makes for a good combination. Which of your parents is black?


----------



## mulattopantz (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks   yeah its my dad.  military men love to make mulatto kids


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 19, 2007)

Madobe Nite, you aren't ugly D:

Or at least not to me 

So quit being emo over your appearance D<


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 19, 2007)

Jenna Berry said:


> Madobe Nite, you aren't ugly D:
> 
> Or at least not to me
> 
> So quit being emo over your appearance D<



*agrees completely* :3


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 19, 2007)

SNCloud, nice L and Death Note pix. I like the one with the tea cup best.


----------



## Iris (Jan 20, 2007)

9mm and Mitsuki are so cute


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

WindWhisperBomb is so hot. 
KK's girl, you're adorable, honey. <3


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 20, 2007)

nice pics peepz!!  EDIT:  ty sakura!!!!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

Your welcome, KK's girl. <3
Your hair is really amazing. I'M JELLIS.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 20, 2007)

im gonna cut it short...guy short...<3 haha u can have it if u want it


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh you do not want it guy short. =]
How tall are you?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 20, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Oh you do not want it guy short. =]
> How tall are you?



why the hell aren't you on msn?


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 20, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Oh you do not want it guy short. =]
> How tall are you?



haha humm 5'6


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 20, 2007)

kakishi's girl why are you wearing 2 shirts?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 20, 2007)

KG, those were really cute pics


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks everyone  ty sissy


----------



## Haruka (Jan 20, 2007)

Everyone is taller than me T__T


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 20, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Everyone is taller than me T__T



How tall are you?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 20, 2007)

5'3 -___________________-


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, well lucky you.

I'm 5'3 also >.>


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 20, 2007)

Orochix is without the shadow of a doubt, one of the forum's most handsome members. <3


----------



## Orochix (Jan 20, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Orochix is without the shadow of a doubt, one of the forum's most handsome members. <3



Nope,
there are many other people who are far more handsome than me.
( I'm blushing right now ) ~_~


----------



## Neenah (Jan 20, 2007)

Haruka said:


> 5'3 -___________________-



Same
And I liek being short :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2007)

NF has a large population of dwarves. 

D:


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 20, 2007)

*stands at 5' .5''*

<-- Hence, the "short asian chick."


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2007)

Last time I checked my height was a year ago, and was 6'3" then.


----------



## Orochix (Jan 20, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> *stands at 5' .5''*
> 
> <-- Hence, the "short asian chick."



being short is good no need to cry.
I like asian chick.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 20, 2007)

^ Mah, thank you.


----------



## Neenah (Jan 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Last time I checked my height was a year ago, and was 6'3" then.



DDDD:
Bloody giant.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2007)

HUR

HERE COMES DAVES THE GIANT -stomps on orphanage-


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 20, 2007)

Orochix said:


> Nope,
> there are many other people who are far more handsome than me.
> ( I'm blushing right now ) ~_~



Ehm... Maybe one. But that's just my opinion :3


----------



## Orochix (Jan 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> HUR
> 
> HERE COMES DAVES THE GIANT -stomps on orphanage-



EVERBODY QUICK, RUNNNN!!!!!!! RUNNN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> HUR
> 
> HERE COMES DAVES THE GIANT -stomps on orphanage-




*proceeds to run and hide*


----------



## B (Jan 20, 2007)

Haruka said:


> 5'3 -___________________-



I'm 5'1 . I win.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 20, 2007)

B said:


> I'm 5'1 . I win.



I'm 5'.5''.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2007)

-stomps on munchkins with penor-


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2007)

STFU and get in my monnypants!


----------



## B (Jan 20, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> I'm 5'.5''.



I love being short.


----------



## Neenah (Jan 20, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> I'm 5'8"! And all my 5'10" friends are about 1-2 inches shorter than me.
> 
> Which makes you wonder.
> 
> ...



DDDD:
I'm liek..3-2 years older than you Mon? :-:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2007)

Rather maybe like, one year older.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 20, 2007)

I feel so tall 

I'm 5'8


----------



## Orochix (Jan 20, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I feel so tall
> 
> I'm 5'8



wow...
I'm just 170cm tall


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 20, 2007)

@ Mitsy...you look so cute when you bite your thumb...looking good buddy.

@Kakashis girl...You are soooo cute, I love that last picture you have such amazing blue, sparkling eyes...and the coolest little button nose ever!!! 

@Orochix...Haven't seen you for a while buddy, but as per usual your cos-play looks fantastic.


----------



## Orochix (Jan 20, 2007)

*@Hardjacket:* thanks dear my uncle. hehehe... well you know I've been busy with my assignments and thesis. so that's why I haven't got the chance to be online here on NF.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 20, 2007)

I swear to god I thought Orochix and Mugen were the same person. 


@Cute pics Lien <3


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

glad you had fun lien, love the pics ^^


----------



## Neenah (Jan 20, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> you don't have any. O:
> 
> prob only a few months, I'm almost 16. :3



Turning 17 this year O:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

Lien; cuteness. <3
Oni; I dig the moustache :3

I'm taller than B?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 20, 2007)

Lien is as pretty as always. <3

Oniiiii got a haircut.
It looks nice dear. <3


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 20, 2007)

@Sakura: Why thank you. It's the first time I've shaved but left just my mustache. It's...different. 

@Dawn: Thank you very much, Dawn. X3


----------



## B (Jan 20, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Lien; cuteness. <3
> Oni; I dig the moustache :3
> 
> I'm taller than B?



How tall is yoo?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

I liek it a lot. :3
You should keep it that way. <3

*edit.//*I'm 5'4'' ish.


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jan 20, 2007)

Sakura said:


> WindWhisperBomb is so hot.
> KK's girl, you're adorable, honey. <3



Thank you.   That does wonders for my self-esteem :chimpo


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 20, 2007)

WindWhisperBomb said:


> Thank you.   That does wonders for my self-esteem :chimpo



I thought you already knew you were cute. D:


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jan 20, 2007)

Old people and forum members are the only ones who comment on my appearance and you can never trust old people.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL Dawny Bear. <3
I'm sure he does, but a little compliment now and then does help. =)


----------



## Loveless Destiny (Jan 20, 2007)

you guys are all so short compaired to me.
It sucks cause i'm such a tall girl


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

^ Was that supposed to burn?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

WindWhisperBomb said:


> Old people and forum members are the only ones who comment on my appearance and you can never trust old people.



Because we're more mature and have the time to actually comment on your looks, not an obnoxious 14 year old.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

SUNUV. 
ADORABLE TO THE MAX.

Dobe, how old are you?


----------



## Iruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Dobe, how old are you?


Take a guess.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Because we're more mature and have the time to actually comment on your looks, not an obnoxious 14 year old.


D: so much drama in this thread...


Dobe said:


> Take a guess.


16.


Sakura said:


> SUNUV.
> ADORABLE TO THE MAX.
> 
> Dobe, how old are you?


THANKS SAKU <333333

I was so weird as a little kid. Almost Asian eyes, red hair, and an english accent. D: I lost almost all of that by now...

Note: Posting kid pics bcuz I presently am sick, thus look like shit


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> D: so much drama in this thread...
> 
> 16.
> 
> ...



YOUR WELCOME  <333333

You look so cute as a little kid. :3 
If we went to the same nursery back then, I would probably cling onto you. :3

Aww, you're sick? What happened? D:

@Dobe - 15?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> D: so much drama in this thread...
> 
> 16.
> 
> ...



ITS A COMPLEMENT Yo


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 21, 2007)

Haruka said:


> ITS A COMPLEMENT Yo



You're a complement. D<


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> You're a complement. D<



With the color red.


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Jan 21, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> You're a complement. D<



Nice!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 21, 2007)

Haruka said:


> With the color red.


And orange. =3


WindWhisperBomb said:


> Nice!!!


x]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Cute, Jannoy. 

I can't stop cracking up at the guy with the Kleenex XD


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you, Sakura. 

Yeah, the guy with the Kleenex tissue... XD
I had a crush on him until the end of the first grade. XD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL, yea? XD
You're sitting right next to Mr. Kleenex, lucky you. :3


----------



## SaMaster14 (Jan 21, 2007)

hey who likes my picture?? I just posted. Who likes my ninja cosplay??


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

@Sakura: He used to bring chocolate milk and share it with everyone. XD
A silly, 1st grader's crush... 

We actually ended up going through all of elementary and jr. high in the same class, and attending the same high school until last year when he transferred somewhere else. But I was way over him by that time. pfft. I got over him before we entered the 2nd grade. >.>

*EDIT;* @SaMaster14: A nice cosplay, but are you supposed to be a particular Akatsuki member?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nope, I just got my mist bandana and put my slashed out mist headband ontop of it, got a couple of kunai, got my chunnin vest and akatsuki cloak and wraped up some of my face for fun. Pretty pathetic I guess. lol Glad you liked it.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww, that's sweet. 
I've had tons of silly crushes too. I remember in kindergarten, I kept on leaning on this guy's shoulder because he gave me a flower once. =) Then, this other girl threw a color pencil at me because -- she liked him I guess? Very sentimental stuff. XD

Nice cosplay, SaMaster14 ^^


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Then, this other girl threw a color pencil at me



I salute that girl. That's awsome XD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> I salute that girl. That's awsome XD



You live to piss me off, don't you Kevin.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Aww, that's sweet.
> I've had tons of silly crushes too. I remember in kindergarten, I kept on leaning on this guy's shoulder because he gave me a flower once. =) *Then, this other girl threw a color pencil at me *because -- she liked him I guess? Very sentimental stuff. XD
> 
> Nice cosplay, SaMaster14 ^^



That's cute. And I lol'd about that girl and the colored pencil. 

There was this time in the 5th grade that a girl in my class intentionally spilled some red paint on my desk in during an art class because I sat next to the boy she liked. 

It got all over my uniform! 






ok guys... what about my pix? XD


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You live to piss me off, don't you Kevin.



xD**


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Smart thing about the girl was, she sharpened it too so it would stab me. Hard. I stepped on all her colored pencils later. Soon, I learned a new concept - bitchfight.

<3 Haru.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Smart thing about the girl was, she sharpened it too so it would stab me. Hard. I stepped on all her colored pencils later. Soon, I learned a new concept - bitchfight.
> 
> <3 Haru.



That's my Laura. <3


----------



## Iruka (Jan 21, 2007)

> Sunuvmann said:
> 
> 
> > 16.
> ...


We'll just say I'm much much older than that and leave it at that ne...(?)  

@Jannoy
You are a cute baby!  

@SaMaster14
Nice cosplay.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

@Sakura: Damn. You didn't get hurt, did you?
Learning how to bitch-fight in Kindergarten... XD

@Dobe: Thanks. 
 I guess I was a cute child back then. :3

Oh, and based on what you said in another thread, I'm guessing that you're done with high school? I'll put in my two cents: Dobe, you're either in your later teens or really early 20's.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Haruka said:


> That's my Laura. <3



I make mommy Haru happy-sappy-proud.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I learned a new concept - bitchfight.



You master that skill yet?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I make mommy Haru happy-sappy-proud.



Here, have a rep cookie.


----------



## Kyon (Jan 21, 2007)

...FifiLynn is hot. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

No, Kevin. I'm not as violent as you think - but I have mastered the bitchslap.

Cookiesreps are yummy. <3 Thank you.

I luff FifiLynn's hair  It's purple like my nails. =)


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Ewwww... I avoid the color purple on my nails. It clashes with my mood.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

@FifiLynn: Nice hair!


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> No, Kevin. I'm not as violent as you think - but I have mastered the bitchslap.



=O Can I see?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Ewwww... I avoid the color purple on my nails. It clashes with my mood.



Don't worry. I change them everyday. :3



			
				OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> =O Can I see?



On you?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> On you?



If you REALLY want to, then okay, but preferrably not >.>


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Don't worry. I change them everyday. :3
> 
> 
> 
> On you?


I can't afford that luxury. D:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

I've got plenty. :3
The nail polish costs a buck each. <3


----------



## FifiLynn (Jan 21, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Muahwha Sara <3





Muahwha SETO!!! 

 I want purple nails!! mine are yellow right now, mmmhmmm, but purple would compliment my hair and my narutardness, probably.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

^ Oh, you excite me!
I'd like pink hair and pink nails. <3


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

Funny thing I wear purple nailpolish often XD I like pink too


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Great minds think alike. <3


----------



## gene_chan (Jan 21, 2007)

just reading everyones heights - I am 5'4"


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

Bya Bya, I like how there's still a Santa Claus on display in the background.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Byabya ish so pretty. <3


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

That makes 2 of us who like it =D


----------



## Kyon (Jan 21, 2007)

So many pretty people here. I feel so out of place :\


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 21, 2007)

Byaku.
You look nice with long hair. I'd keep it.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

Bya Bya, I also like your red hair color. It's nice.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> Bya Bya, I also like your red hair color. It's nice.



Nah, they arent red. They're brown but have a reddish sheen. My natural colour is blonde but I was experimenting with colours and mixed 2 colours together ^_^



> Byaku.
> You look nice with long hair. I'd keep it.


yeah I want to keep them long myself. Just I want to cut them into a different shape so to speak XD My hair needs to be trimmed a bit anyway. 



> So many pretty people here. I feel so out of place :\


nah, u r OK.



> Byabya ish so pretty. <3



 thankies


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought you were blonde before...? Or maybe I'm just making things up. ;-;


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> Nah, they arent red. They're brown but have a reddish sheen. My natural colour is blonde but I was experimenting with colours and mixed 2 colours together ^_^



 Oh. Well, I still like it.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I thought you were blonde before...? Or maybe I'm just making things up. ;-;



yes I was =D


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

My memory doesn't fail me.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 21, 2007)

Byaku is beautiful as always. long hair suits you well, u dont have to worry bout it. and nice DED MOROZ


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2007)

Lovewitches has emo-gloves.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 21, 2007)

Lovewitches, nice hat.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

lovey!

i like the hat xDD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

LOVEY. <3333333333333333333333

You're so pretty. =)


----------



## Ray (Jan 21, 2007)

Bya you are quite the attractive lady.
Jannoy you were so cute as a kid.
Lien is very pretty.


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 21, 2007)

@ Bya....Blimey!! you are really pretty....My socks are well and truly blown off!!! Hubba Hubba

@ Orochix...Don't work too hard brother. I'm sure you'll pass all your exams and stuff dude.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> Byaku is beautiful as always. long hair suits you well, u dont have to worry bout it. and nice DED MOROZ



Nu nu, ya tak toshe dumayu o ded moroze XD



> Bya you are quite the attractive lady.


Thanks ^______^


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pic Byaku.  You look cute...even if you don't like coffee drinkers. 

Where was that pic taken?  The walls look kind of bare.  You need to paint them or put posters (non yaoi ones) up or something.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Thanks for the pic Byaku.  You look cute...even if you don't like coffee drinkers.
> 
> Where was that pic taken?  The walls look kind of bare.  You need to paint them or put posters (non yaoi ones) up or something.



Thats my... living room XD Ummm... I was thinking to put a painting on the wall XD I can't put posters in the living room. My parents will kill me when they come to visit >.< But I do have a collection of yaoi magazines and mangas, but I keep it in my room and my parents don't go there XD


----------



## Orochix (Jan 21, 2007)

*@SaMaster14*: great Ninja costume man, two thumbs up

*@Bya*: anatawa hontouni kawai-des

*@Hardjacket*: thanks uncle for all the advice....it's really nice to see you again.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

Orochix said:


> *@Bya*: anatawa hontouni kawai-des


ha ha arigato


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 21, 2007)

LOVEY GIMME THAT HAT!!1  

Really, hats are my fetish XD 



Byaku, your hair looks great, and this color fits you


----------



## Lovewitches (Jan 21, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Lovewitches has emo-gloves.


they are not emogloves, they are comfy! 



Jannoy said:


> Lovewitches, nice hat.


thankies <3


moridin said:


> lovey!
> 
> i like the hat xDD


there's more to me than just a hat 


Sakura said:


> LOVEY. <3333333333333333333333
> 
> You're so pretty. =)


thank you Sakura dear. You're pretty too 


Ivyn said:


> LOVEY GIMME THAT HAT!!1
> 
> Really, hats are my fetish XD



*hands her hat over to Ivy* Here ya go ;D


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 21, 2007)

lovewitches said:


> *hands her hat over to Ivy* Here ya go ;D



XD 

Thanks <33333


Heida, your eyes are awesome!  That's their natural color or contact lenses?


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 21, 2007)

I like Heida's eyes too  So blue <333333


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 21, 2007)

Heida is gorgeous


----------



## FifiLynn (Jan 21, 2007)

Bya! you are pretty AND a SasuNaru fan, TWO POINTS 4 YOU!!!


----------



## Heida (Jan 21, 2007)

Ivyn said:


> Heida, your eyes are awesome!  That's their natural color or contact lenses?


Thanks ivyn
well only on the second pic not...but on the other pics thats my natural eye color no contact lensesXD


> I like Heida's eyes too  So blue <333333


Byaku <33333  thank you (but actually the color is blue and green and grey and smth else  i dont know it myself)


> Heida is gorgeous


lol clod thanks


----------



## Neenah (Jan 21, 2007)

Lovey. <3
Nordic people ftw. :3


----------



## delirium (Jan 21, 2007)

Page 169 of the mem pic thread is awesome.

'69'.. yes.

Majority of the page are pics of some of the prettiest girls on Nf.. yes.

Again, awesome.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Jan 21, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Page 169 of the mem pic thread is awesome.
> 
> '69'.. yes.
> 
> ...



I like that page as well, some GREAT pictures, and my picture is there also


----------



## less (Jan 21, 2007)

Arwenchan is Norwegian now? Why did I just get a deja vu?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

So many pics of females in a chain. I don't dare to disturb that with my own pics


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm so proud of you Arwen!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha Arwen.  I love that you are wearing sunglasses while indoors.  I do that shit too, I don't care if people make fun of me for it.  My sunglasses are badass and must be shown off.  Cool tie, much better than Avril wears.


----------



## Arwenchan (Jan 21, 2007)

less said:


> Arwenchan is Norwegian now? Why did I just get a deja vu?


o-o ive always been norwegian XD?



Rukia said:


> Haha Arwen.  I love that you are wearing sunglasses while indoors.  I do that shit too, I don't care if people make fun of me for it.  My sunglasses are badass and must be shown off.  Cool tie, much better than Avril wears.


XDD Yeah, sunglasses inside is typical me XD However, i didnt know i used them on the party before looking at the photos.



Haruka said:


> I'm so proud of you Arwen!


O: what did i do ?


----------



## Spike (Jan 21, 2007)

Yusura said:


> Lovey. <3
> Nordic people ftw. :3



That's true! We are great


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> O: what did i do ?



Smirrrrrrnov.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 21, 2007)

Zaru said:


> So many pics of females in a chain. I don't dare to disturb that with my own pics



I think you should.


----------



## Arwenchan (Jan 21, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Smirrrrrrnov.





 OFCOURSE. Smirnoff tropical ICE


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I think you should.



I'll wait for a new page


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 21, 2007)

FifiLynn, Byaku, lovewitches, Heida, Dragoness and Arwen. You're all so pretty!


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'll wait for a new page



Do it pussy

WTF MIZU GTFO


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 21, 2007)

luved heida's, daisy's and Fifilynn's...so lovely<3

And show some more love to Orochix, king of cosplay<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Kero, grow out your hair pl0x.


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 21, 2007)

RugerRell, for the love of god, stop posting pictures of yourself.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 21, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> Why are all these people using Zach's old usernames? I get so confused and sad.
> 
> ;________;


Srsly, I don't understand either. D:


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 21, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Kero, grow out your hair pl0x.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 22, 2007)

Everybody's so hot. <3 
I want to do you all. :]


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2007)

Already told you what I thought about your pic Sakura.  
So many attractive people!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 22, 2007)

awww

asscrack-chan takes the best picss!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2007)

Sakura.  That was really cute of you.  

Personally, I was hoping for a new pic that I hadn't seen, but it's hard to complain when you used such an adorable way of showing this one.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jan 22, 2007)

Ahhhhh I've been looking for the new disscusions thread for ages! >___<

Everyone is really attractive on NF! 



Orochimaru said:


> FifiLynn, Byaku, lovewitches, Heida, Dragoness and Arwen. You're all so pretty!


and thank you


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 22, 2007)

I dig Noushy big style...Love ya work titch...jacket loves ya...You look well good.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jan 22, 2007)

Hardjacket said:


> I dig Noushy big style


Awwwww Thanks HJ!   You rawk


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Cute pose and cool looking shirt Dragoness_Noush


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jan 22, 2007)

thankee


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 22, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Everybody's so hot. <3
> I want to do you all. :]


Even me :amazed 


Dragoness_Noush said:


> Ahhhhh I've been looking for the new disscusions thread for ages! >___<
> 
> Everyone is really attractive on NF!
> 
> ...


Am I? .

And no one talks about me. How rude


----------



## Blue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd like to make sure everyone notices the black panties Suz is wearing.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 22, 2007)

Fuuuuckkk good times Suz, good times.

omg, the sand getting in Dav's face was too good...


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 22, 2007)

I like how they forced him to drive the jet ski right after...


----------



## Haruka (Jan 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> I'd like to make sure everyone notices the black panties Suz is wearing.



Too embarrassing to tell everyone.


----------



## Heida (Jan 22, 2007)

> luved heida's, daisy's and Fifilynn's...so lovely<3


thank you Zed 


> FifiLynn, Byaku, lovewitches, Heida, Dragoness and Arwen. You're all so pretty!


thanks Orochimaru D

@Suzuhiko
 nice pics
Intresting way of sleeping:amazed 
I should try that too


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> I'd like to make sure everyone notices the black panties Suz is wearing.



Rest assured, that's the only thing we saw in her post.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 22, 2007)

Gene-chan needs to smile a bit more. Although that's my expression before work as well, and i guess my pics weren't very smiley either.


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2007)

Haruka is so mysterious


----------



## gene_chan (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry about the above - my computer is being stupid >.>

anyway nice pic Haruka XD

E.E - thanks for the comment XD I really didnt want to go yesterday XD


----------



## escamoh (Jan 23, 2007)

what do you guys think of my features?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 23, 2007)

Haruka.
Lets skip in the flower fields and rainbows together. <3


----------



## kana (Jan 23, 2007)

Mizu, you're cute.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 23, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Haruka.
> Lets skip in the flower fields and rainbows together. <3



K lol. <3


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 23, 2007)

Mizu, for a second I thought that you were my roommate xD


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2007)

No one likes me pictures.

: (


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 23, 2007)

Esca do you work out?


----------



## Spike (Jan 23, 2007)

Blue said:


> I'd like to make sure everyone notices the black panties Suz is wearing.



Fully noticed!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone. <333

Haruka is such a doll. =)
Suz has sexy panties - the first thing I saw. >:3
Nice pics, Mizu. <33


----------



## Orochix (Jan 23, 2007)

*@Haruka*: I really loved your pictures....hontouni kyuuto desuyoo


----------



## teddycow (Jan 23, 2007)

WOW, SippingFallenRaindrops is sooo KAWAII!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Thanks everyone. <333
> 
> Haruka is such a doll. =)
> Suz has sexy panties - the first thing I saw. >:3
> *Nice pics, Mizu. <33*



*Nice display picture!* ;]


----------



## Eden Prime (Jan 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No one likes me pictures.
> 
> : (



Yeah same here. Maybe my cell phone doesn't take good ones.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 23, 2007)

everyone looks so freakin great! 
@ lovewitches: omg, girl u look so amazing!
@ Heida: as always lookin beautiful.  why cant i be pretty like u?? 
@ Daisy_Chainsaw: haha cam whore  lookin great daisy
@ Mizu: haha ur pretty cute
@ Zed:  -huggles her zed- ALL MINE NOW! haha lookin hot hun.
@ Kero: hey nice pics, share the sugar plz 
@ Haruka: perrfect like a cat (haha sounds weird doesnt it?)
Everyone else great pics!!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 23, 2007)

It's because you're fat


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Jan 23, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> It's because you're fat



haha yea i am, eh so freakin what? I'm lighter then u tho, i'm only 120! ha!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 23, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> It's because you're fat



lol k1nj3 <33333


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Kakashi's_girl said:


> haha yea i am, eh so freakin what? I'm lighter then u tho, i'm only 120! ha!



I'm 116 haha


edit: i forgot to mention i wasn't talking to you


egocentrical bitch


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks K_G ^____^ *hugs*


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 23, 2007)

Kakashi's_girl said:


> haha yea i am, eh so freakin what? I'm lighter then u tho, i'm only 120! ha!



lol, wait for senior year.

It's not far away


----------



## Sakura (Jan 24, 2007)

Mizu said:


> *Nice display picture!* ;]



Same to you. ;] <3

lol k1nj3- always makes asscrack-chan laugh. 

@KK's girl - as in 120 lbs?


----------



## cygnus (Jan 24, 2007)

hmmm....I've been fucking around with my dad's SLR and could easily put my photo up. But I don't know if I should reveal myself to you freaks....


----------



## Sakura (Jan 24, 2007)

Do it. Do it. Do it. =)


----------



## cygnus (Jan 24, 2007)

And if I say no?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 24, 2007)

Then, I'll throw this headless pig voodoo I have here at you.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 24, 2007)

Strangely, I'm turned on.


----------



## Heida (Jan 24, 2007)

@Matricha XD nice pic especially the foot near to your arm 
@9mm  rlly nice


----------



## Hibino (Jan 24, 2007)

9mm look just like a friend of mine...


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 24, 2007)

@ Suz and Donkey Show - There is sand in his woman...in his eye!!! Brush it out, don't take a photo.

@Clod - That looks like a girly wirly foot clod ya ol devil you......smoochy smoochy, kissy kissy, licky licky. Behaviour like that is totally unacceptable young man.....what would your mother say...."The only girl a boy needs is his mother"...thats what she's say clod.....lol...Love ya man

@Cygnus...I wanna see the SLR...I'd need to sell at least 6 of my kidneys to get near one!!.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> *Spoiler*: _ U C H I H A_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna be Sasuke. :3


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Vash said:


> I wanna be Sasuke. :3



You don't have enough hair to be Sasuke. x]
That and you lack Sharingan. :/


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jan 24, 2007)

z0mg that Sasuke is huge!


----------



## Fancy (Jan 24, 2007)

That Sasuke is adorable, lucky girl she is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting Sasuke doll. . .

Does justice to the masculinity of the character, as well of his appeal to the fans.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 24, 2007)

NO, DAWN, YOU GOT THE ONE I WANTED.

T________________________T


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> NO, DAWN, YOU GOT THE ONE I WANTED.
> 
> T________________________T



D:

I had to pay a lot of money for it, if it makes you feel any better. ><
I'm broke now. :/


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 24, 2007)

9mm said:


> That Sasuke is adorable, lucky girl she is.



Congrats on being the best looking chick to post pics this week.


----------



## Kyon (Jan 24, 2007)

I just got ignored D:

9mm is good looking as usual and that is one awesome Sasuke plushie.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Madobe Nite said:


> I just got ignored D:
> 
> 9mm is good looking as usual and that is one awesome Sasuke plushie.



Without glasses.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2007)

boooooooo sasgay.


----------



## Dre (Jan 24, 2007)

im debating if i should post my picture or not hmmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

judge|dre said:


> boooooooo sasgay.


 

**


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2007)

9MM is waaaay too hot to be on these forums,
she should be in the front cover of my mag

that is all,
as you were


----------



## gene_chan (Jan 24, 2007)

T-T so no one likes my Lolita outfit that i posted up?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> **



they cancelled the sequel like five times. bastards.



			
				gene_chan said:
			
		

> T-T so no one likes my Lolita outfit that i posted up?



it's very nice. *pats your head*


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

gene_chan said:


> T-T so no one likes my Lolita outfit that i posted up?


I liked it.
It's pretty. 


judge|dre said:


> they cancelled the sequel like five times. bastards.



Yuh, I know.
Its going to be AWESOME when it finally comes out though.


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 24, 2007)

Dawn, I love your Sasuke plushie.


----------



## gene_chan (Jan 24, 2007)

thankies X3


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

what a cute boyfriend I have. <3


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 25, 2007)

I love the one with the Dawn sign and the one with your hand over your heart, Bribri


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

Remus said:


> I love the one with the Dawn sign and the one with your hand over your heart, Bribri



He's such a drama queen.

And the nickname BriBri caught on, hurray! xD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 25, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> D:
> 
> I had to pay a lot of money for it, if it makes you feel any better. ><
> I'm broke now. :/



It doesn't matter. D: I'm a huge Uchihatard so I basically spend all my money on them. ><

*steals*


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> It doesn't matter. D: I'm a huge Uchihatard so I basically spend all my money on them. ><
> 
> *steals*



D:

You know.
I'm going to be some fabric this weekend, maybe I can make you one.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2007)

i gotta say, Vash is the cutest 19 year old i've seen


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 25, 2007)

unfortuneately for him, ill be 19 in 2 months.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

who here is from america? american chicks are awesome  especially with sunglasses because Americans always wear sunglasses.










Now it?s time for my favorite Shakespeare quote:"Alas, poor Yorik, I knew him...
IN AMERICA!"


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 25, 2007)

America is a country full of infidels.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 25, 2007)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> America is a country full of infidels.


You are a person full of ugly.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Jan 25, 2007)

Vash said:


> You are a person full of ugly.



me and Smoker here will take that as a compliment.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> who here is from america? american chicks are awesome  especially with sunglasses because Americans always wear sunglasses.



I don't wear sunglasses. xD
But then again, I'm not really fully american.


Btw. Random much, Josh? xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Vash said:


> You are a person full of ugly.



You are correct vash he is............... because hes not american. 
















( i wonder if someone will soon get realize where i am getting these lines from )


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2007)

Vash said:


> You are a person full of ugly.



America, fuck yeah!


----------



## Kyon (Jan 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You are correct vash he is............... because hes not american.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yu-Gi-Oh the abridged series 

God, that is awesome.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 25, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Congrats on being the best looking chick to post pics this week.


Never did it cross my mind that I could win this thread for a week, never.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2007)

9mm said:


> Never did it cross my mind that I could win this thread for a week, never.



Ooooooh, a fellow Virginian.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 25, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Ooooooh, a fellow Virginian.


I'm actually residing in Boston, MA. Although, I visit Virginia at times.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2007)

9mm said:


> I'm actually residing in Boston, MA. Although, I visit Virginia at times.



Awww. 

Is VA your home-state?


----------



## Fancy (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep, I'm here for educational purposes only.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2007)

9mm said:


> Yep, I'm here for educational purposes only.



Ah I see, what college are you going up there?


----------



## Usagi (Jan 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> who here is from america? american chicks are awesome  especially with sunglasses because Americans always wear sunglasses.



Oh fer sure.
I speak for all the obnoxious californian girls when I say that we love wearing big, huge, oversized sunglasses on account that they're oh-so-cool.
pfft. but seriously. xDDD

Dawnypoo. i love you. but it still creeps me out when sasuke watches us have sex. =/

Vash. oh lord. SNAKES ON A MUTHA FUCKIN PLANE.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 25, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Ah I see, what college are you going up there?


Bentley college.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 25, 2007)

OH SHI- Why am I not in this 'love' fad. D:

Dawny bear, I like Uchiha too. :3
Vashybutt, fuck, I love your room. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2007)

Awww, Brian is so cute. -pinches cheek-


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2007)

No more mystery.
Haruka is cute!


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 25, 2007)

Har har, haruka is fat


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 25, 2007)

Haruka showing cleavage. I think this image would better fit into the naughty picture thread. *g*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 25, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> D:
> 
> You know.
> I'm going to be some fabric this weekend, maybe I can make you one.



... I'd totally die then XD

But I won't be able to pay you. D:


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 25, 2007)

9mm said:


> Never did it cross my mind that I could win this thread for a week, never.



Very humble too.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 25, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Har har, haruka is fat


>:|


Lastier said:


> Haruka showing cleavage. I think this image would better fit into the naughty picture thread. *g*


Hardeehar har, very funny!


T___T

Whitecrowz, is that an AirChair that I see? Very nice!


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 25, 2007)

nice pics everyone, I'm too lazy to post individual comments today


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 25, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Whitecrowz, is that an AirChair that I see? Very nice!



Yep, thanks for the compliment


----------



## Haruka (Jan 25, 2007)

whitecrowz said:


> Yep, thanks for the compliment



How long have you been a bboy?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> ... I'd totally die then XD
> 
> But I won't be able to pay you. D:



Its okay!

You don't pay for presents. [well..the receiver doesn't xD ]


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 26, 2007)

Haruka said:


> How long have you been a bboy?



5 years, but that was 4 years ago  before I went to college, I could pull off some nice tricks but now I can't even hold a freeze for more than 2 seconds  

Now I work and it's hard to find time to really practice.

I still got my break beats at home though...


----------



## Haruka (Jan 26, 2007)

whitecrowz said:


> 5 years, but that was 4 years ago  before I went to college, I could pull off some nice tricks but now I can't even hold a freeze for more than 2 seconds
> 
> Now I work and it's hard to find time to really practice.
> 
> I still got my break beats at home though...



You couldn't find a bboy community around your college? That's misfortunate. 

I hope you keep going at it.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 26, 2007)

Haruka said:


> You couldn't find a bboy community around your college? That's misfortunate.
> 
> I hope you keep going at it.



Well in fact I did find a community, but I concentrated on my girlfriend and studies


----------



## big nate (Jan 26, 2007)

bboy as in black boy..
you rasist bitches...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 26, 2007)

HeidA is a kewtie pie! ^_^


----------



## Heida (Jan 26, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> HeidA is a kewtie pie! ^_^


lol thank you  luved your pics btw..


----------



## Haruka (Jan 26, 2007)

Heeiiiida ^______________^ That shirt is so cute!


----------



## Heida (Jan 26, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Heeiiiida ^______________^ That shirt is so cute!



zomg rlly  thank you..i have a red shirt same as that one lol XD
*gives it to Haruka*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 26, 2007)

im a lazy ass, so im gonna just comment those of page 171:

@hero: *plays with his nipples* 
@jailbait: clean your room, young lady


----------



## ninamori (Jan 26, 2007)

Never.

>[


----------



## Kyon (Jan 26, 2007)

Ninamori is hawt.

Why must the boards be filled with beautiful people T_T


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 26, 2007)

Javier.
You know definitely know how to woo the ladies. xD
<3

Bust a Move was an awesome game, seriously.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 26, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Javier.
> You know definitely know how to woo the ladies. xD
> <3
> 
> Bust a Move was an awesome game, seriously.



QFT bust a move ate all my quarters as a younger child...


----------



## ninamori (Jan 26, 2007)

Madobe Nite said:


> Ninamori is hawt.
> 
> Why must the boards be filled with beautiful people T_T


Why thank you. :]

My eyes look really weird in pictures....


the hero complex said:


> Bust a Move was an awesome game, seriously.


It was a game?

I just saw a shirt for $15 bucks directly following browsing A&F, so I leaped on it. Plus it was ADORABLE. And I needed an excuse to get a cool-colored tank. :3

AND DAWN. I love your pictar. I'm assuming that you bought the sweatshirt with that symbol (uchiha, right? lol @ me not knowing for sure), but couldn't help but imagine you puffy-painted it. AND IF YOU DID. That's so cute. srsly. <3 (and even if you didn't. But I'm obsessed with puffy painting shirts.)


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 26, 2007)

jailbait said:
			
		

> Never.
> 
> >[


You remind somehow of my lil cousin with your attitude and looks.
I hate it... it feels very wrong to think bad things. that kind of wrong feeling that its worth 20 condom commercials 


Madobe Nite said:


> Why must the boards be filled with beautiful people T_T


To tease you..


the hero complex said:


> Javier.
> You know definitely know how to woo the ladies. xD
> <3


Dont make me create a .gif out of it! 

edit: you would love it, wouldnt you =_=


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 26, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> AND DAWN. I love your pictar. I'm assuming that you bought the sweatshirt with that symbol (uchiha, right? lol @ me not knowing for sure), but couldn't help but imagine you puffy-painted it. AND IF YOU DID. That's so cute. srsly. <3 (and even if you didn't. But I'm obsessed with puffy painting shirts.)



Best game ever.

I painted it on there. 
I don't like boring clothing. It was this all brown jacket, I was like fuck it, and drew the Uchiha thing on there. xDDD

I need to repaint it a bit, its kind of crackly now. ><

Fabric paint. <3



Incognito said:


> Dont make me create a .gif out of it!
> 
> edit: you would love it, wouldnt you =_=



Lol.
Gimme a gif. xD


----------



## Haruka (Jan 26, 2007)

Monny! That shirt! Give me!


----------



## ninamori (Jan 26, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Best game ever.
> 
> I painted it on there.
> I don't like boring clothing. It was this all brown jacket, I was like fuck it, and drew the Uchiha thing on there. xDDD
> ...


omg ur ma hero. <3


Haruka said:


> Monny! That shirt! Give me!


NEVAR!

I got it at Heritage 1981, but I think it's a kinda new store. YOU MIGHT FIND IT AT FOREVER 21.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 26, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> omg ur ma hero. <3
> 
> NEVAR!
> 
> I got it at Heritage 1981, but I think it's a kinda new store. YOU MIGHT FIND IT AT FOREVER 21.



YOU THINK I LIVE WHAR U LIVE? asfjladka


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 26, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> omg ur ma hero. <3



<3

Creative minds are the best kind of minds.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 27, 2007)

GREEENY - you whore.  You still lack common logic.

Dawn is pretty when bored. :3

Monny is hawt. >:3


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

Fine Mia.
Don't get on msn, see if I care. 


You look pretty. <3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 27, 2007)

Mia's so pretty. :3
I like the shirt.


----------



## Twizted (Jan 27, 2007)

@ Mia: Definitely cute.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

ohhh. Madobe Nite is getting added to the banner list.


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 27, 2007)

Monny...you look really cute in those pictures little dude.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't sleep, Dawn T___T

Madobe, you're adorable ^_^


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jan 27, 2007)

I want Nina's shirt too! >___<


and I'm loving all the pics with the hearts!  they rawk!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the rep dragoness^__^ 

When you gonna post new pictures again?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 27, 2007)

Haruka said:


> YOU THINK I LIVE WHAR U LIVE? asfjladka


but isn't it a chain?

D:

*editz*

*Spoiler*: _locations in Georgia, that's where you live, CORRECTO?_ 



 	1.North Point Mall
Forever 21
(678) 240-0646
1000 North Point Circle Ste 1170,
Alpharetta GA 30022
View Detailed Map 		

2.Stonecrest
Forever 21
(770) 484-4841
8000 Mall Pkwy #1320,
Lithonia GA 30038
View Detailed Map

3.Discover Mills
Forever 21
(678) 847-6480
5900 Sugarloaf Parkway, Space #242,
Lawrenceville GA 30043
View Detailed Map 		

4.Gwinnett Plaza
Forever 21
(678) 473-1785
2100 Pleasant Hill Rd. #344,
Duluth GA 30096
View Detailed Map

5.Town Center @Cobb
Forever 21
(678) 290-0906
400 Ernest Barrett Parkway,
Kennesaw GA 30144
View Detailed Map 		

6.Mall of Georgia
Forever 21
(678) 482-7114
3333 Buford Drive, Space #1092,
Buford GA 30519
View Detailed Map


eh? 


the hero complex said:


> <3
> 
> Creative minds are the best kind of minds.


YES THIS IS TRUE.


Sakura said:


> Monny is hawt. >:3


y thank u. :]


Hardjacket said:


> Monny...you look really cute in those pictures little dude.


thanks. 


Dragoness_Noush said:


> I want Nina's shirt too! >___<


Isn't it adorable?

I'm so glad I decided on the teal tank. They look so good together. :3


----------



## Haruka (Jan 27, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> but isn't it a chain?
> 
> D:
> 
> ...


STALKER!        .


----------



## ninamori (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah I scoped out all the malls in GA for you.

=D


----------



## Haruka (Jan 27, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> yeah I scoped out all the malls in GA for you.
> 
> =D



Ha Ha. 3 of those malls I actually go to.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah so be sure to go to Forever 21 next time. ;D (even though I didn't get the shirt there. xD)


----------



## Ray (Jan 28, 2007)

kataimiko- you are very attractive


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 28, 2007)

Greeeeen. Confusing me. 


Kataimiko, you look lovely.
I hope your birthday went well.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Kataimiko has delivered.
> 
> Praise or die.



*dies*. . .


----------



## Fancy (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice pictures everyone.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 28, 2007)

Katai, you're so lame. xD


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2007)

I am so tempted to post nude photos. But I shock the interwebs to greatly. Most of the pictures so far...awesome.


----------



## kataimiko (Jan 28, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Katai, you're so lame. xD



that was just a small taste of my dorkiness. XD

imagine an entire day in my presence. Your head would explode.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2007)

guh i cannot go to SLEEP and its almost 4 :30 am 



anyways, kata funny gif lol. Question what was on that necklace? it looks intresting.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

Katai! I can't see it! 
Show me da link. =X

Nice pictures everyone else. <3


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice pics Remus

namezox, eating pzza?

Madobe Nite, very cute!

9mm, cant see the pic very well

Zed, lovely pics from your vacation:3

kataimiko, cool glasses

De Monies, nice pics


----------



## De Monies (Jan 28, 2007)

<3333333
Remus I liek your hair =X 

@9mm: *EATS JEANS* zomg ripped jeans are total love !
wicked holiday zed! :amazed
and smoking is baaaaaad laughing man D:
/hypocrite


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

REE! THOSE ARE AWESOME PICTARS. <3


----------



## De Monies (Jan 28, 2007)

FANKS, PANDA-MAN. WHERE ARE YOURS <3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

XDDDD
YOU ARE ONE FUNNY PERSONNN.

LOOK BACK A FEW PAGESS.


----------



## Daisy_Chainsaw (Jan 28, 2007)

*@ Zed:* Sweet pics. zed inswimmingtrunkslikewhoah!   And you look so cute on that couch.


----------



## Spike (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, you are pretty cool.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Cool pic Daisy:3


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2007)

Samara said:


> Zed, lovely pics from your vacation:3


Thank you:3 you're lovely


De Monies said:


> wicked holiday zed! :amazed
> and smoking is baaaaaad laughing man D:
> /hypocrite


Yeah it was great, parents paid everything a week later when I got back I went to spain on my own money...great summer vacation it was even my parents smoked tha bong


Daisy_Chainsaw said:


> *@ Zed:* Sweet pics. zed inswimmingtrunkslikewhoah!   And you look so cute on that couch.


Thanks..  ^_^ <3 u!


----------



## Fancy (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome! Zed is that Sheesha you smoked? Because, I just love that. 


> 9mm, cant see the pic very well


I was attempting to be artistic by randomly altering the photo.
Sorry.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Des Monies = Ree ?!


----------



## Nico (Jan 28, 2007)

Kakihara your picture was interesting, though it was a drawing. I liked it a lot. D:


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2007)

9mm said:


> Awesome! Zed is that Sheesha you smoked? Because, I just love that.


Sheesha yes^_^ we smoked it like every night lol it's so nice


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Mitsuki looks like she cut her hair. It looks cuter now:3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 28, 2007)

Samara said:


> Mitsuki looks like she cut her hair. It looks cuter now:3



I cut it four months ago xD Chopped off 20 centimeters.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, Alex, that's Ree. <3

Omgsh Mimi. You look so sexy.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2007)

Mitsuki tu est kawaii


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I cut it four months ago xD Chopped off 20 centimeters.



You look better now with shorter hair:3


----------



## Fancy (Jan 28, 2007)

I normally take the grape, it's very addictive. In a good way, ofcourse.


----------



## Ray (Jan 28, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi in all the pictures you have posted not once have you looked like crap


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Yes, Alex, that's Ree. <3
> 
> Omgsh Mimi. You look so sexy.



Thanks Lala <3



Zed said:


> Mitsuki tu est kawaii



Merci 



Samara said:


> You look better now with shorter hair:3



I agree xD I kinda miss my old hair, but this is just much more practical. Not to mention that cutting hair has a sorta other meaning to it. ^^



Dr Greeny said:


> MitsukiShiroi in all the pictures you have posted not once have you looked like crap



Thanks xD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Thanks Lala <3



No problem Mimi. You're so irresistible. :3


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2007)

9mm said:


> I normally take the grape, it's very addictive. In a good way, ofcourse.



Yeah we took home all the flavours that we're available except for coffee

strawberry is nice and so is banana...apple kinda yuck


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2007)

REE!! 

Mistuki you're so cute it's unfair to the other girls.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

No wonder Dani wants you.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 28, 2007)

The egyptians call it "FAHMA", which basically means coal. I once asked for my usual grape/strawberry and the guy was like "FAHMA! FAHMA!". I had to learn the funny way. Ow, I'd really enjoy one right about now. XD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> No problem Mimi. You're so irresistible. :3



Why thank you Lala, so are you 



Orochimaru said:


> REE!!
> 
> Mistuki you're so cute it's unfair to the other girls.



Lies, Orochimaru, lies XD



Sakura said:


> No wonder Dani wants you.



Its because of my intricate personality that she likes me and because I'm such an interesting person to get to know that she wants me.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

But if you were an 83 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Dani wouldn't want you, regardless of how interesting you can get. 

MimixLala <3


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jan 28, 2007)

Zed said:


> Thanks for the rep dragoness^__^
> 
> When you gonna post new pictures again?


You're welcome! Thos pics were awesome!

erm.... I'll post some new pics later in the week probs... i cant be bothered to take any atm


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> But if you were an 83 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Dani wouldn't want you, regardless of how interesting you can get.
> 
> MimixLala <3



You hurt me T______________________T

As if you'd love me if I were a 83-year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 28, 2007)

^ You're very pretty, Mitsuki. 

Unlike me...


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 28, 2007)

Lady-Azura said:


> ^ You're very pretty, Mitsuki.
> 
> Unlike me...



Lies <3

You're incredibly pretty <333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 28, 2007)

*Zed:* Cool pics, but the Konoha Senpuu is win!! XDDD

*Laughing Man:* Smokey much? =P

*Kaki:* 

*Katai:* _Further proof that Seto is a pimp and he doesn't even know it_, dorkyness ftw!! XD

*Mizu:* You had a haircut? I need a haircut myself. Thanks for the reminder.

*Ree:* Awwz, great pics, as always ^^ 
I need to learn Aussie slang, the Piss? XDDDD

*Daisy:* Where were you? Still, looking good as usual

*Mitsuki:* whadda ya mean? you do NOT look like crap!! 
I love what you've done to your hair, pretty pics too ^^

*Azura:* How'd you get the pink highlights? I'm curious.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 28, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Lies <3
> 
> You're incredibly pretty <333



Nuh uh! <3

Thank you.



			
				Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> *Azura:* How'd you get the pink highlights? I'm curious.



The woman who does my hair when I get it cut/trimmed did it. I didn't even know they HAD pink, but I asked and she was like, "Yes." And then... she just did it. It was originally a darker (like a raspberry) pink before... but alas... it's beginning to fade.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 28, 2007)

Lady-Azura said:


> Nuh uh! <3
> 
> Thank you.



It's the truth ^_^ <3


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> *Zed:* Cool pics, but the Konoha Senpuu is win!! XDDD



Thanks^_^
I have another picture doing that...and my pose is identical to this one but it's taken on a different time I'll try to look it up


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

Dre I sort of picture that latter photo as your normal expression, something you hide away with all your concentration until it snaps. Sort of your own personal equivalent of where another guy might have a beer gut.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Dre I sort of picture that latter photo as your normal expression, something you hide away with all your concentration until it snaps. Sort of your own personal equivalent of where another guy might have a beer gut.



i...i lost control. 

i astound myself with my own facial elasticity at times.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 28, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi, you look nice.

I've ran out of original compliments currently, Hans.
I'm sorry.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

judge|dre said:


> i...i lost control.
> 
> i astound myself with my own facial elasticity at times.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2007)

rofl rofl rofl rofl

ah man i miss your 'toons old pal.

p.s. i told those little bastards to stay off my lawn


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll have to do more doodles on that photo, it's just... fantastic. I'll drop by the Fanclub with some more at some point.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 28, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> It's the truth ^_^ <3



Thanks! <3


----------



## kataimiko (Jan 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> guh i cannot go to SLEEP and its almost 4 :30 am
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, kata funny gif lol. Question what was on that necklace? it looks intresting.





it's a butterfly and black beads on my necklace.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess it's official, katai wins the thread!!


----------



## B (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL you met JeffreeStar! T___T


----------



## Onislayer123 (Jan 28, 2007)

QUEEN OF BEAUTY! She was at the Brazilian Girls party here in CA  well actually she is a he... but I call he a  she coz ... he is a she


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 29, 2007)

>.>

Kinda late, but...

Cool vacation pix, *Zed*!! 

The ones at the pool were funny. And very creative. :3


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 29, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> >.>
> 
> Kinda late, but...
> 
> ...



Ahh Thank you^___^


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

rofl Zed, that's awesome. :]


----------



## De Monies (Jan 29, 2007)

> Des Monies = Ree ?!


 what have you heard
xDD 

<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 oro <33


> Ree: Awwz, great pics, as always ^^
> I need to learn Aussie slang, the Piss? XDDDD


CX <3
getting drunk? XD <33333333333 thanks yosh D}:


----------



## Shishou (Jan 29, 2007)

Arwen needs to show more cleavage.


----------



## little nin (Jan 29, 2007)

at Jotun o/w pic...

"omg it's jesus "


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 29, 2007)

Chammy is all dressed up.


----------



## RealNigga.com (Jan 29, 2007)

yo snowflake you looking nice.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 29, 2007)

First sight at Cham how shall I react?Pretty awsome....


----------



## Haruka (Jan 29, 2007)

Chaaaaaaaaaaam.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 29, 2007)

CHAMMM WOOOO DAWGGY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2007)

Dear ChamCham Trigger,

Why is your name so cute? I have a friend that wants to know. You're obviously a man, and not a woman.

Though, I still have my reservations. Some day, I'll prove your female status!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 30, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Chammy is all dressed up.


Sometimes you just gotta look spiffy ^_^


Ryuk said:


> First sight at Cham how shall I react?Pretty awsome....


Why thank you good sir.  The trick is moving the camera really fast when taking the picture so things are out of focus or something 


Haruka said:


> Chaaaaaaaaaaam.


Haaaaaaaarrrruuuuuu 


OoNoiRoO said:


> CHAMMM WOOOO DAWGGY


Thanks a lot.  Definitely haven't seen you on the forums in a while


CrazyMoronX said:


> Dear ChamCham Trigger,
> 
> Why is your name so cute? I have a friend that wants to know. You're obviously a man, and not a woman.
> 
> Though, I still have my reservations. Some day, I'll prove your female status!



I'm a man.  Though....I now have to make sure that I don't shave too low.  During the weekend when I shaved everything, I was called maam and madam twice on the ferry


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I'm a man. Though....I now have to make sure that I don't shave too low. During the weekend when I shaved everything, I was called maam and madam twice on the ferry


Are you sure you're a man?

And, you didn't answer my question about your screen name. You're dodging it like some kind of bad thing in which people dodge a lot! 

I'm coming to wherever it is you live and taking your picture (while showering), to prove you're a woman! 


PS: want me to tell you who my friend is?!?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 30, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you sure you're a man?
> 
> And, you didn't answer my question about your screen name. You're dodging it like some kind of bad thing in which people dodge a lot!
> 
> ...


----------



## deadfishy00 (Jan 30, 2007)

@haruka: you look like someone i know lol

@ninamori: kawaiiiiiiiiii :


----------



## Iria (Jan 30, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Why yes.  But only if you're at liberty to say.



It was me Chamcham Trigger. I always thought your user name was very sweet sounding.  

Nice pics, by the way. You are stylin'!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> CrazyMoronX said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you're a man?
> ...


A sexually ambiguous real name, too? I'm not sure I know what it is... you must tell me! 

I remember your fetish for that character, but I always thought that was female, too! 

I'mma track you down. Don't doubt my tracking skills. I know a guy that lives in Buffalo. I'm not sure how far that is away from you, but he'll do the legwork. 


I'm not at liberty, she wishes to remain anonymous.
Nevermind, then.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 30, 2007)

This is the first time I ever saw Cham :amazed!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 30, 2007)

OniSlayer - I love your eyebrows (yes, that's the first thing I noticed ). Who does them for you? D:


----------



## Twizted (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking good Chammy. Snazzy suit.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 30, 2007)

I have to say, Cham's looking pretty fine on this day. :3


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2007)

Forest Whitaker wants his mojo back, Cham. 

Nice pics, man. I hope it went well.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 30, 2007)

|Deadly Buda|  pretty smile as always. <3


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Jan 30, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> |Deadly Buda|  pretty smile as always. <3


 ill geet some new pic soon just forr u dawn


----------



## Fancy (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice photo Yups. Although, you don't look anything like your age. It's probably because of the shades. Gosh, those are cute.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 30, 2007)

|Deadly Buda| said:


> ill geet some new pic soon just forr u dawn



thank you.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 30, 2007)

|Deadly Buda| reminds me of someone XD


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 30, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> |Deadly Buda| reminds me of someone XD



Who?    D:


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jan 30, 2007)

I want |Deadly Buda|'s belt 

Yups is really pretty! And looks a LOT older than she is


----------



## Killa Cam (Jan 30, 2007)

9mm said:


> Nice photo Yups. Although, you don't look anything like your age. It's probably because of the shades. Gosh, those are cute.



No way that chick is 14.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> No way that chick is 14.



Those large ass shades are in the way, so it's hard to judge.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 30, 2007)

Utahcrip get lungcancer^___^

edit: he negrepped me for tjis reason



> if your mom aint a milf then i aint trying to see her - utahcrip


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 30, 2007)

Zed said:


> Utahcrip get lungcancer^___^
> 
> edit: he negrepped me for tjis reason



that statement was real talk


----------



## chubby (Jan 31, 2007)

Cham pics! What a treat!!!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 31, 2007)

Yups is pretty, but you must look 14. D:


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Jan 31, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> |Deadly Buda| reminds me of someone XD


 Maybe


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 31, 2007)

cool pics people


----------



## B (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice pic, put the glasses kinda scare me! O.O

Nice pictures cham. :3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 31, 2007)

Rez, wtf. Here I thought I'd finally see your face. T_T


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 31, 2007)

yo cuz what is with this pics? you repping ur acapella group or something?


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 31, 2007)

Zeds pictures are awesome!!! Dude it looks like you had an amazing holiday, and those kicks look really athletic!!.. Awesome pics buddy.

MITSY IS SO GODDAMMN HAWT BISHI SMEX!!!!!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 31, 2007)

Hardjacket said:


> Zeds pictures are awesome!!! Dude it looks like you had an amazing holiday, and those kicks look really athletic!!.. Awesome pics buddy.
> 
> MITSY IS SO GODDAMMN HAWT BISHI SMEX!!!!!



.... Wtf XD I haven't posted anything in days!


----------



## Michi (Jan 31, 2007)

>.< I can barely see rez.

 you owe us a bigger one.

:]


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't comment on your last photos so I really felt I had to because you looked so damn cute....(I wish those kisses were for me XD).


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 31, 2007)

Hardjacket said:


> I didn't comment on your last photos so I really felt I had to because you looked so damn cute....(I wish those kisses were for me XD).



Awww

They were for Dani actually :3


----------



## Hardjacket (Jan 31, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Awww
> 
> They were for Dani actually :3


Lol...I guessed..... I'm not gonna compete with dani for kisses...it would be like ice skating up Everest....I love ya though XD.


----------



## Ray (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh sh**..it's CMX!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, I finally got around to getting pictures up that aren't 4 years old.


----------



## Iria (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations on getting a camera CMX 

Less than three


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

Iria said:


> Congratulations on getting a camera CMX
> 
> Less than three


Thank you very much. It opens up a new world of possibilities. Like... taking pictures of stuff! 

You should post some pictures in there, sometime.


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2007)

@CMX- you kinda look like flea from the RHCP 

XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn, Tsuuga. Why you gotta make me look bad?


----------



## Ray (Jan 31, 2007)

CMX you are a handsome guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

You're not turning gay on me now, are you Green Man? :S


----------



## Tsuuga (Jan 31, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, Tsuuga. Why you gotta make me look bad?



Why you gotta make me look good? 

Nah, I was experimenting with how to style my hair, and liked it. I tried taking a picture so I could emulate it in the future, but my hair is difficult to tame.


----------



## Ray (Jan 31, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're not turning gay on me now, are you Green Man? :S



Goodness no
Nothing wrong with a little man love is there?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

I was  when I saw Tsuuga. Don't know why xD

Its nice to see another face of a fellow OP-tard


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 31, 2007)

mormonx reminds me of robocop


----------



## Onislayer123 (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice pic Yups


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 31, 2007)

Tsuuga, cuuuute. <3

CMX took pictures? D:
The world is going to stop spinning.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jan 31, 2007)

Tsuuga makes me wish I hadn't shaved my head..

Not really, but i had it cut really really short like Jin the Emcee from 106& Park on BET.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

Suzuhiko you are so awesome 

Don't act like you're not impressed.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> I can't deny I am.
> 
> 
> I was expecting some gollum-like creature wearing a string vest and several gravy stains.



That's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way cygnus, but I expect you to look hella different.
Haha.

The 2nd picture is gorgeous. <3 [erm, handsome, to be more manly about it]


----------



## kana (Feb 1, 2007)

Tsuuga, you've succeeded.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 1, 2007)

Reznor's picture makes me think WRRRYYYYY.  

This is the first time I've seen CMX, and you look rather normal.  Not plain normal but cool normal.  I was almost expecting some wicked look 

Tsuuga's pics are cool as well and cygnus makes me feel like a dwarf :S


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm 'only' 6'1. The angle with the full length mirror makes me look massive...


----------



## Sakura (Feb 1, 2007)

Reznor. xD
Unblur things.

CMX looks the same as he did before. So normal, it's kinda boring. 

Tsuuga.  Beautiful.

Mathematically, 3xme = cygnus.
You're so goddamn tall, but I like the pics a lot. :3


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Don't take this the wrong way cygnus, but I expect you to look hella different.
> Haha.
> 
> The 2nd picture is gorgeous. <3 [erm, handsome, to be more manly about it]



How did you picture me??



			
				Suzuhi*ho* said:
			
		

> I can't deny I am





Sakura said:


> Reznor. xD
> Unblur things.
> 
> CMX looks the same as he did before. So normal, it's kinda boring.
> ...



 Can't not be happy with that reception.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sure you get complimented on your height a lot, yes? :]


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

Most people are more subtle than that but yes, occasionally.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 1, 2007)

The tall don't have as many benefits as the short though, candidly speaking. 
Although you can tower over people for amusement - I'd like that.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm flexible from BJJ though so I have avoided a lot of the negatives...


----------



## Sakura (Feb 1, 2007)

That's good. I know some tall, scrawny people who seem to not give a damn about their height. But it takes a while for them to succumb to the harsh environment. >:3 That's when I laugh.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm 6'0. Eat me.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 1, 2007)

Hardjacket said:


> Zeds pictures are awesome!!! Dude it looks like you had an amazing holiday, and those kicks look really athletic!!.. Awesome pics buddy.
> 
> MITSY IS SO GODDAMMN HAWT BISHI SMEX!!!!!



Thanks^_^ yeah the vacation was cool, one week after it I went to spain with friends, that was also awesome both vacations together almost a month vacation ^_^


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, cygnus, different from what I had expected xD


----------



## Ray (Feb 1, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> I'm 6'0. Eat me.



I'm 5'11.5'' 
I don't know where the other half went


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 1, 2007)

Dr Greeny said:


> I'm 5'11.5''
> I don't know where the other half went



I'm around 5'10

I feel tall.


----------



## Ray (Feb 1, 2007)

Compared to other gals you are tall but 5'10'' is a nice size for women.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks :3 I'm pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Silver_knight (Feb 1, 2007)

errrr...... whats this thread about....... i dont really get it xD


----------



## Fancy (Feb 1, 2007)

Silver_knight said:


> errrr...... whats this thread about....... i dont really get it xD


You discuss pictures of members who post in *Click here*.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 1, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Thanks :3 I'm pretty proud of myself.



Yes nice pictahhhs Mitsuki <333333333333333


----------



## cygnus (Feb 1, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Wow, cygnus, different from what I had expected xD



That could only be good.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 1, 2007)

ayo ma you looking nice. i see you from sweden. the dudes over there aint got shit on real utah g's. holla @ me if you ever in the states.


----------



## delirium (Feb 1, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> ayo ma you looking nice. i see you from sweden. the dudes over there aint got shit on real utah g's. holla @ me if you ever in the states.



Pure comedy. 

Though, very pretty indeed, Quon.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 1, 2007)

Quon, you have gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Hardjacket (Feb 1, 2007)

Quon is a hottie for sure!!!


----------



## Kon (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah so just eat the fish fillet like uncle Seto right?


----------



## Haruka (Feb 1, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Eh Sliver Dragon you sure you 12? :S
> 
> I swear these McDonalds burgers are doing something to these kids.



Quad Stacker. Epic.


----------



## Kon (Feb 1, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Hey... whats wrong with Filets.... <.<



Nothing..


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 1, 2007)

McGriddles 

delicious heart attacks


----------



## cygnus (Feb 2, 2007)

That reminds me...it may have been a year since I had McDonalds....crazy.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 2, 2007)

its all about WENDY'S!1!


----------



## Quon (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks ^_^


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 2, 2007)

Why are so many hott people on Naruto Forums..I dont get it..


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 2, 2007)

B.

This Sesshoumaru approves of your look. If not for the fact that you are a young girl, you could do a perfect cosplay of L from Death Note.


----------



## B (Feb 2, 2007)

LOL WHY DO YOU TALK ALL IN 3rd P3rs0n M0d3? I'M LIEK CURIOUS AND SHIT.
XD


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 2, 2007)

Your question confuses this one.


----------



## B (Feb 2, 2007)

I YES ACCOMPLISHED !111111


thanks for the compliment btw lulz2themax.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 2, 2007)

My theory is that the majority of umm....bad...looking people are smart enough to not post their photos on the net hence almost all the photos are of the good looking minority. *Except for Slutzuhiko. j/k*


That or Naruto is a babe magnet of a TV show.


----------



## B (Feb 3, 2007)

Suzu you're so pretty. <3333


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

I even put it in green and bold to make sure you noticed it


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 3, 2007)

Suzuhiko, did you attempt to try out for Ergo Proxy?


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

Ikazuchi arashi thinks you're weird


----------



## troublesum-chan (Feb 3, 2007)

lol wrong thread


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

i did notice xD T_T i suc


----------



## Quon (Feb 3, 2007)

Ikazuchi Arashi: you look kinda cute in that first pic


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

Tnx  u 2


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

What sort of face is D< anyway. Are you angry? I have no idea why Manduh....


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

Ikazuchi Arashi 

You're adorable. <3


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm outta touch, I can't tell how old anyone is by their looks anymore....


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

cygnus said:


> I'm outta touch, I can't tell how old anyone is by their looks anymore....



Same.
Older is younger
Younger is older.

I'm all sorts of confused.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

xD tnx ^^...oh don't be congused i'm 19 O_o


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

YOU ARE 19!?

Jesus. I would have picked like....15/16...no offense of course.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

O_o well i know i'm a bit little for my age but ok.... 

don't worry many people can't guess my age


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

cygnus said:


> YOU ARE 19!?
> 
> Jesus. I would have picked like....15/16...no offense of course.



Eh. He has a young face like me. x]


----------



## Usagi (Feb 3, 2007)

Ikazuchi, I wish the first pic was in color.
I have a feeling you've got some gorgeous brown eyes.
siiiiigh. <3


----------



## Quon (Feb 3, 2007)

guess we'll never know unless he retakes that picture right ?


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

Urm my eyes are green to let you down sorry


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

I KNEW IT.


----------



## Quon (Feb 3, 2007)

no you didnt!


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

I really did. =/


----------



## Usagi (Feb 3, 2007)

Ikazuchi Arashi said:


> Urm my eyes are green to let you down sorry



Goddamnit.
DX


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

Green is superior anyways.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 3, 2007)

SAYS YOU.
{i only fall in lust for brown} 

[your msn is teh bawlsing]


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

I think green is exotic.

[really? its not doing anything on my end.]


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 3, 2007)

I think green look better to my light brown hair(my natural) or my black hair(my dyed) then brown xD


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

Green/Blue/Grey is the winnest though.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

cygnus said:


> Green/Blue/Grey is the winnest though.


Agree'd  .


----------



## Usagi (Feb 3, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I think green is exotic.
> 
> [really? its not doing anything on my end.]



Ah, but my darling, your eyes are brown.
And when the sun hits them just right.
They light up like no other.
Then arousal sets in.

[nevermind. the spazzing has...paused.]


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Ah, but my darling, your eyes are brown.
> And when the sun hits them just right.
> They light up like no other.
> Then arousal sets in.
> ...



<3333
I love you too, my pretty faced darling.

I'm going to bed.
Looooove. <3


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

My eyes change colour depending on how I feel the light


----------



## Usagi (Feb 3, 2007)

cygnus said:


> My eyes change colour depending on how I feel the light



Mine change depending on what I'm wearing or around. 

goodnight love. <3333


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 3, 2007)

Phoenixfire has pretty hair <3


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 3, 2007)

that kinje-dudes penis must be real little :amazed


_ps: wonder how she knows.._


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

Incognito said:


> that kinje-dudes penis must be real little :amazed
> 
> 
> _ps: wonder how she knows.._


It is :3 its chibiii


... >> er.... um.. lalallalalala


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 3, 2007)

Incognito said:


> that kinje-dudes penis must be real little :amazed
> 
> 
> _ps: wonder how she knows.._



I feel bad for dude


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> I feel bad for dude



Omg T_T My finger looks deformed.


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 3, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> Omg T_T My finger looks deformed.



Exactly. It's so big your normal fingers couldn't describe it.


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

Peters penis is bigger than yours anyway :3


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 3, 2007)

OK.........O.o


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 3, 2007)

Byaku, seriously, your sig is horrible. XD

And HAHAHAHAAHAA @ Killa Cam's deformation of Arwen's finger :'D <3


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

It is horrible D: It even changed colour.
However, i like the way he changed from kinje to killa o-o nice work


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 3, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> Peters penis is bigger than yours anyway :3



does the sign say "the swedes win bigtime" ??? at the bottom on the third page


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> does the sign say "the swedes win bigtime" ??? at the bottom on the third page



*sweds. Unless i wrote a typo. hope not!  

yeah it does o-o peter is from sweden
Peter got a big penis.


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 3, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Byaku, seriously, your sig is horrible. XD



It's horribly funny in my opinion


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 3, 2007)

[ loves Arwen's pics. they are win ]


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> [ loves Arwen's pics. they are win ]



OMG XDD <33 thanks


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 3, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> OMG XDD <33 thanks



XXXD 

you deserve it :3


[ it made me giggle ]


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> XXXD
> 
> you deserve it :3
> 
> ...


 Mission successful!


----------



## Lien (Feb 3, 2007)

Why Rell whyyyyy! T______________T

<33333


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 3, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> Mission successful!



was it?


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> was it?



 yes <3


----------



## RugerRell (Feb 3, 2007)

Lien said:


> Why Rell whyyyyy! T______________T
> 
> <33333



you dont like my new look?


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

Suz you are so far above me....


----------



## Lien (Feb 3, 2007)

RugerRell said:


> you dont like my new look?



I prefer the all black hairrrr.


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

Lien. Fuck you and your prettyness. Go away, please >>

/jealous D:


----------



## nat (Feb 3, 2007)

Greeny, i'm waiting for some nice naughty movies you post in BathHouse


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2007)

Just maybe


----------



## nat (Feb 3, 2007)

Dr Greeny said:


> Just maybe



Ohh come one


----------



## Lien (Feb 3, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> Lien. Fuck you and your prettyness. Go away, please >>
> 
> /jealous D:



 Fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 3, 2007)

@Lien, I just went to that face-transformer thingy in your bloggy, and when at masculinise I seriously look like teh damn OmniStrife O.O


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 3, 2007)

Suikka, you have an adorable face.

Arwen is...hiding hers. ._.


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Suikka, you have an adorable face.
> 
> Arwen is...hiding hers. ._.



I know XD I tend to hide my face on pictures. Either i got some note infront of it, my cellphone, or i wear sunglasses.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 3, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Suikka, you have an adorable face.
> 
> Arwen is...hiding hers. ._.



Aw, thank you. =D (..I'm not really used to reply to compliments XD


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with THC 
You are pretty Suikka


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 3, 2007)

I do not deny Arwen's statement!


----------



## Snickers (Feb 3, 2007)

Im posting my pic in like 1 minutes guys, don't laugh at me please.


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> I do not deny Arwen's statement!



Ofcourse you dont :3 I got proof!


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 3, 2007)

It was an exellent trap.


----------



## B (Feb 3, 2007)

Greeny's video makes me laugh like a retard. XDDDDD


----------



## cygnus (Feb 3, 2007)

Suikka said:


> Aw, thank you. =D (..I'm not really used to reply to compliments XD



Yay Suomi. My cousins and grandma are Finnish.


----------



## Seany (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking great again everyone, keep up the fine pics! 

haha i love your Hitsugaya reindeer Suikka XD


----------



## Sakura (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pics everyone. <33333


----------



## big nate (Feb 4, 2007)

there are alot of fugly people on here ya know

neg rep me it feels so good.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 4, 2007)

big nate said:


> there are alot of fugly people on here ya know
> 
> neg rep me it feels so good.



Sigh.

You're just a copy of a copy of a copy.

Try being more original next time.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 4, 2007)

/double posts

Dango.


----------



## kana (Feb 4, 2007)

*@Dango:* Junni, you're so cute.  

I'm jealous. >_<


----------



## Dango (Feb 4, 2007)

Dawniecaeks: 

Thanks, Kana.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 4, 2007)

Dango, you are ?ber cute!  



cygnus said:


> Yay Suomi. My cousins and grandma are Finnish.



Omg :3 Do you know which part of the country they are living?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Quon said:


> few more ..



Grant this fine woman BH access, ASAP. She's on fire!!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 4, 2007)

Dango is just the sweetest little thing. <3

Mitsune is pretty. <3


----------



## Ray (Feb 4, 2007)

B said:


> Greeny's video makes me laugh like a retard. XDDDDD



Wonders if that is a good thing  

Dango is too cute
Quon and Oracular_Wolf very attractive  
Deadly Buda you changed your name but I recognized you from the pics. Nice pictures dude.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 4, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Grant this fine woman BH access, ASAP. She's on fire!!


I agree snake-boy 

chibi dingo bingo dong >)


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 4, 2007)

Tu es très gentil! 

Merci <3


----------



## cygnus (Feb 4, 2007)

Suikka said:


> Dango, you are ?ber cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg :3 Do you know which part of the country they are living?



I have no idea. All I know is that they are mostly either Parkinnens or Kumolainens (sp).


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 4, 2007)

@Chibi: Cute. 

@Jonas & |Deadly Buda|: nice eyes. 

@Oracular_Wolf: You make wearing glasses look uber-cool.

*EDIT;*


L said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture..but I passed the university of my choice~!!



:amazed Owah?! I think that's the univeristy that one of my best friends is going to!! And congratulations on your acceptance, L!!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 4, 2007)

Chibi Jannoy is sooo incredibly cute <3


----------



## Hardjacket (Feb 4, 2007)

Jannoy...cutest pic ever.

Arwen you look caaaauuuuutttteee as ever...despite the numerous comments on Kinjy's man sausage.

UFC67.......COME on Crocop


----------



## Fancy (Feb 4, 2007)

Those photos are mad cute Jannoy!


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh wow.
Uncle Lunchwagon your haircut looks good, plus I can see your eyes now!


----------



## B (Feb 4, 2007)

DANGOOOOOO! <333333333


----------



## Ray (Feb 4, 2007)

Jannoy is made of cute


----------



## Sakura (Feb 4, 2007)

JONASJONASJONASJONASJONAS


----------



## kana (Feb 4, 2007)

Jannoy, if you were so cute then, I'd want to see some pix of you now!! 

*is jealous*


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 5, 2007)

No one likes my pictures any more  

I was particularly interested what people thought of my Christmas card this year.  Post 3398 on page 170 of the member picture thread. It would be most apreciated if you commented on that picture and if you gave me any suggestions for my card next year!  Thx everyone!


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 5, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Chibi Jannoy is sooo incredibly cute <3





			
				Hardjacket said:
			
		

> Jannoy...cutest pic ever.





			
				Dr Greeny said:
			
		

> Jannoy is made of cute





			
				Kana said:
			
		

> Jannoy, if you were so cute then, I'd want to see some pix of you now!!
> 
> *is jealous*



Thank you thank you thank you! 


I luv ya all. 

Yosh, enjoy my avy, then.


----------



## Iris (Feb 5, 2007)

Too many cuties to name here, Jannoy is indeed one of 'em


----------



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2007)

Awwww, lil' Jannoy is cute indeed. <3


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 5, 2007)

Suikka is cute too.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 5, 2007)

Suikka  
cute face. <3

DeathScythe- cute pictures.
You're very handsome. :3


----------



## Snickers (Feb 5, 2007)

Im here to pay may respects to the undeniable picture thread champ Jonas.


----------



## Oboromusha (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, my photo is my avatar (yup, that's me).

As for the member photos, well, the thread is HUGE, but I've seen a few and the female population is indeed surprising, to say the least. It's hard to believe these cuties are Anime fans.  

As for portuguese anime fans, apart from the fact that they are scarce, there's really nothing appealing about them. Guess I have to pack my bags and start going to Animecon's out there. This place is a wasteland on that regard...  

But hey, preety women are easy to come across here. They just are not into watching anime, so one has to use the jutsu of deceit and pretend one is not a nerd.


----------



## Snickers (Feb 5, 2007)

My newest Picture up in 10 secs guys....


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL @ chocolate bar.


----------



## Iris (Feb 5, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> DeathScythe- cute pictures.
> You're very handsome. :3



Thank you


----------



## Jonas (Feb 5, 2007)

Sakura said:
			
		

> JONASJONASJONASJONASJONAS


<3333333333


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 5, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> @Chibi: Cute.
> 
> @Jonas & |Deadly Buda|: nice eyes.
> 
> ...



 Thank you Noynoy


----------



## Ray (Feb 5, 2007)

Cute Tea


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks!....


----------



## Haruka (Feb 5, 2007)

Dawn you suck. <3


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 5, 2007)

Dawn, do not taunt this Sesshoumaru with Gears of War.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2007)

Illusive said:
			
		

> I need a new one, I look like a clown in that one


yea, a hot clown




@cardboard


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 5, 2007)

Illusive said:


> It has some effect on it, but here:
> I need a new one, I look like a clown in that one



Your face is very alluring. You should change your name to that.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 5, 2007)

CTK: You're supposed to be on top of her.


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 6, 2007)

Schecter said:


> yea, a hot clown


 Thanks.



Sesshoumaru said:


> Your face is very alluring. You should change your name to that.



Aha, thanks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> CTK: You're supposed to be on top of her.



That's how I got the last restraining order...

Actually I asked her out for V-Day, I doubt this will go anywhere, I mean look at her and look at me...beauty and the beast...


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 6, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> That's how I got the last restraining order...
> 
> Actually I asked her out for V-Day, I doubt this will go anywhere, I mean look at her and look at me...beauty and the beast...



Don't worry, you don't know till you try. And if she says no then, it's not like she'll say yes later(maybe, but that's low % rate.). And if she doesn't like you, then that means it's time to move on and another one to "stay as a friend" crap.


But seriously, restraining order?! What the hell did you do? And what was it about n' stuff?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Don't worry, you don't know till you try. And if she says no then, it's not like she'll say yes later(maybe, but that's low % rate.). And if she doesn't like you, then that means it's time to move on and another one to "stay as a friend" crap.
> 
> 
> But seriously, restraining order?! What the hell did you do? And what was it about n' stuff?



The restraining order thing was a joke. But I did have a girl accuse me of stalking her when we worked, ate and lived in the same place.


----------



## Iria (Feb 6, 2007)

Cramming does suck 

Ok, now I'm going to get back to work. 

Good luck Greeny!


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 6, 2007)

Henry. 

<3333


----------



## Haruka (Feb 6, 2007)

You guys have no fucking clue how creepy this is.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2007)

Haruka said:


> You guys have no fucking clue how creepy this is.



Haha, shrink that down and get rid of the Itachi wrinkles and I'll sig it :3

Oh, and that wierd black wiggly line on the left.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 7, 2007)

dawn, play video games with me!!!!!!! 
nobody in california plays with me  

*tear*


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 7, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> dawn, play video games with me!!!!!!!
> nobody in california plays with me
> 
> *tear*



Allrrriiiiggghht. <3

Your pictures are to dark. T_T


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 7, 2007)

i always do it at night time, meh?

maybe i'll try to take better ones tomorrow.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 7, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> i always do it at night time, meh?
> 
> maybe i'll try to take better ones tomorrow.



Alright. <3


----------



## Iria (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey its Gurbik!

I dig your wavy hair


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 7, 2007)

I hate my hair.


----------



## Iris (Feb 7, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> I hate my hair.



Don't, it's unique


----------



## reddik (Feb 7, 2007)

I like your hair style.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 7, 2007)

Reddik. This Sesshoumaru finds you to be very attractive. Holding your stuffed animal only enhance a hidden innocent look that you seem to exhibit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> *Spoiler*: _hi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, you're a beautiful girl, is it me or is there getting to be more and more beautiful girls around here?


----------



## kana (Feb 9, 2007)

I love all of NF's pix.

*is contemplating whether to post one or not* =/


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2007)

Monny's just awesome w/ her awesome pics. ;D


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah, now I see why all the boys hit on her 

Lovely boobs dear.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2007)

Awww, I just wanna hug you, Henry. :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Gee, I thought I looked kinda bad.

I only posted because I was in the mood for some reason.

Jonas, you need to tan more. With those looks however you're probably getting laid quite enough D:


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2007)

You think you look bad? You look lovely. :3

You should see how I look like. My eyes are puffy and my nose is red. D:


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2007)

Ninamori: looking good =D those glasses really suit you aswell


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You think you look bad? You look lovely. :3
> 
> You should see how I look like. My eyes are puffy and my nose is red. D:



Thanks


----------



## Jonas (Feb 9, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:
			
		

> Jonas, you need to tan more. With those looks however you're probably getting laid quite enough D:


Henry, keep in mind it's the light that makes me somewhat bright D: 

nah man, I don't think i get more laid than you ^^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Henry, keep in mind it's the light that makes me somewhat bright D:
> 
> nah man, I don't think i get more laid than you ^^



Are you a virgin?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2007)

centuryslayer - nice hair.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 9, 2007)

Reddik I really liked your image that you posted, you looked so cute holding that stuffed duck.


----------



## Jonas (Feb 9, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Are you a virgin?



"Yes"              .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Jonas said:


> "Yes"              .



...

Well you still have a bigger dick than me ?__?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> centuryslayer - nice hair.



thank you! 
I took those pictures the same day as I got it cut and coloured


----------



## Jonas (Feb 9, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> ...
> 
> Well you still have a bigger dick than me ¬__¬


nah man, I don't thi... or wait. That's right.

But size doesn't matter


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Jonas said:


> nah man, I don't thi... or wait. That's right.
> 
> But size doesn't matter



I'm the poorly endowed one and I'm telling you it does


----------



## ninamori (Feb 9, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Wow, you're a beautiful girl, is it me or is there getting to be more and more beautiful girls around here?


Thanks.  Though I've been here since '04... xD


Sakura said:


> Monny's just awesome w/ her awesome pics. ;D


y thank u sir. :]


The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Ah, now I see why all the boys hit on her
> 
> Lovely boobs dear.


As in who? (liek nobodly lulz :3)

why thank you, I try.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 9, 2007)

Monny, you're turning sexy, why? ;____;
Nice, lovable pics, though. :3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 9, 2007)

nina- love the blue eyes <


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 9, 2007)

Iijyanaika, I like your new haircut. It looks nice on you. <3


----------



## Sakura (Feb 10, 2007)

Iijyanaika, I love the pics. <3
Take more.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 10, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Iijyanaika, I like your new haircut. It looks nice on you. <3



rah~감 사 합 니 다 , i'll just have to try and grow it out at a later time. i figure with a haircut, maybe i'll start meeting some people?  






			
				sakura said:
			
		

> Iijyanaika, I love the pics. <3
> Take more.



thanks thanks  , where are yours though


----------



## Sakura (Feb 10, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> thanks thanks  , where are yours though



You just have to flip back a few pages. :3

I wouldn't lie; they're there. <3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 10, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You just have to flip back a few pages. :3
> 
> I wouldn't lie; they're there. <3



i did, and didn't see any *sniff* time to take some new ones <
btw, who drew the cute little deidara pic? i'm seeing little characters like that everywhere.......i want one 
edit-i'm blind, i just saw who the credit is to >.>


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 10, 2007)

Fonster Mox I like your piercings.
You look very cute. <3


----------



## Heida (Feb 10, 2007)

Jonas I loved your pic


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt, I've had that game for years now. =/

Get up with the century dude. D:


----------



## fabio (Feb 11, 2007)

so i decided to add a pic from new years when i was super thrashed and passed the F out. Jose and I aren't friends


----------



## Sakura (Feb 11, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> i did, and didn't see any *sniff* time to take some new ones <
> btw, who drew the cute little deidara pic? i'm seeing little characters like that everywhere.......i want one
> edit-i'm blind, i just saw who the credit is to >.>



Haha. That's cute.  <3333
Maybe a few more pages? 

Btw, Atomsk. You look sexy. :3


----------



## Jonas (Feb 11, 2007)

Heida said:


> Jonas I loved your pic



thanks Heida <333


----------



## Liengod (Feb 11, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Haha. That's cute.  <3333
> Maybe a few more pages?
> 
> Btw, Atomsk. You look sexy. :3



Thanks.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 11, 2007)

Jonas, seemed like a nice party. :3

@Atomsk - Your welcome. Srsly, how can you camwhore so well? XD


----------



## Jonas (Feb 11, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Jonas, seemed like a nice party. :3



Yeah it was.. before the neighourbors complained and it was shut down


----------



## Liengod (Feb 11, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Jonas, seemed like a nice party. :3
> 
> @Atomsk - Your welcome. Srsly, how can you camwhore so well? XD



If you explain what you mean by camwhore I'd tell you. XD
My internet lingo isn't super extensive.


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 11, 2007)

Some of you need to take more obvious pics. I hate when I have to guess gender.


----------



## Jonas (Feb 11, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Some of you need to take more obvious pics. I hate when I have to guess gender.



wurd                .


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 11, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Matt, I've had that game for years now. =/
> 
> Get up with the century dude. D:



I know  

Its still the love of my life..


----------



## Freija (Feb 11, 2007)

dead thread >_>


----------



## Birkin (Feb 11, 2007)

Let's comment Uchiha_Itachi_'s pics


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay just to clarify, I am a guy in case you're confused


----------



## Hardjacket (Feb 11, 2007)

Chibi katai....is soooo cute...Just like the grown up.

Monny looks cool and pretty as usual


----------



## Heida (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pics Peter


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Jeromes2k is a cutie. 
And Patrick. 
adorable. <3


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hero-chan, Anyone ever tell you how cute you look while your holding a videogame???


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Hero-chan, Anyone ever tell you how cute you look while your holding a videogame???



Can't say they have.


----------



## kana (Feb 11, 2007)

@Ryuk: Aww, why so sad?


----------



## Freija (Feb 11, 2007)

Light said:


> Let's comment Uchiha_Itachi_'s pics


i agree, he's an ugly fuck!


Heida said:


> Nice pics Peter



thanks :3


----------



## fabio (Feb 11, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Jeromes2k is a cutie.
> And Patrick.
> adorable. <3



lol thanks!


----------



## kataimiko (Feb 11, 2007)

Hardjacket said:


> Chibi katai....is soooo cute...Just like the grown up.



thank you. XD


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Can't say they have.



Well, then Im the first  You look cute holding that videogame, I bet your even hotter playing it.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 12, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> If you explain what you mean by camwhore I'd tell you. XD
> My internet lingo isn't super extensive.



Taking awesome pics of yourself otherwise.
All of mine turn out like crap. x]

Peter, you look like such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) - it hurts. D:


----------



## Freija (Feb 12, 2007)

it's sad isn't it T_T


----------



## Sakura (Feb 12, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> it's sad isn't it T_T



But you're still coolwith tight pants

:3


----------



## Freija (Feb 12, 2007)

XDDDDDDDDDD i wish


----------



## Sakura (Feb 12, 2007)

Darling, stop being so modest.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I could take pics that looked decent >___<

your avatar pic is really good Sakura


----------



## Sakura (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you. <3333
I think you posted your pics before, and I said they were nice. :3


----------



## Liengod (Feb 12, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Taking awesome pics of yourself otherwise.
> All of mine turn out like crap. x]
> 
> Peter, you look like such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) - it hurts. D:



I just have a good camera with a motion camera setting. XD


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sakura, Thats an adorable pic


----------



## fabio (Feb 12, 2007)

lets all hit on sakura b/c shes a chic yay

jk


----------



## Freija (Feb 12, 2007)

Sakura's a dude


----------



## keiiya (Feb 12, 2007)

Sakura looks hawt. Dudes never look that *hawt*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, nice pics, Keiiya. You're pretty cute.


----------



## Heida (Feb 12, 2007)

keiiya your rlly pretty


----------



## cygnus (Feb 12, 2007)

I was expecting various parts to be highlighted and in different colours keiiya.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 12, 2007)

Erm....._thanks _to *all*.  

cygnus@ I'm sworry. T_T I'll try *harder* next time. I'll find a rainbow to stand in front off.


----------



## Freija (Feb 12, 2007)

Sakura has a penis -_-;;


----------



## keiiya (Feb 12, 2007)

Ninamori@ Yo*ur* hat has *so* much hawt _smex _my eyes burn. *<33*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 12, 2007)

keikei: You got a nice set of eyes and hair. <3333333
You're pretty. :3

Monny: you look surprised, I bet you were spending lotsa monies in clothes :3
Your hat spells s-m-e-x, though.


----------



## Heida (Feb 12, 2007)

Shishou nice pic


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha, Cute picture Ninamori 

@Shishou: Its MardiGras!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2007)

Monny + Hat = WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Middlenametwin + Mask = ._0


----------



## Sakura (Feb 13, 2007)

Peter, you're a dude. And don't contradict me. :3

Monny - <333333333333333333333333333333333333333
Shishou - Lovely. :3
KEIIIIYYYAA - OMGSH. YOU'RE SO PRETTY. IT KILLS ME.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 13, 2007)

Sakura said:


> KEIIIIYYYAA - OMGSH. YOU'RE SO PRETTY. IT KILLS ME.



Geez. That's no good at all.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 13, 2007)

What is your issue? 

I'm just saying she's so pretty, it could murder my dear soul. :3


----------



## Snickers (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG SOO KAWAAAAIIII 

*increased by 1 post*


----------



## keiiya (Feb 13, 2007)

Sakura said:


> What is your issue?
> 
> I'm just saying she's so pretty, it could murder my dear soul. :3


Sadly Laura-chans *hawt*ness had already slaughtered my soul. 


*<3*


----------



## Sakura (Feb 13, 2007)

keiiya said:


> Sadly Laura-chans *hawt*ness had already slaughtered my soul.
> 
> 
> *<3*



Awww. 
But keiiya is so much prettier. Seriously.


----------



## Snickers (Feb 13, 2007)

omg cuuuuuuuttteeeeee I wish I was so cute.


*and another XD*


----------



## Ray (Feb 13, 2007)

Keiiya is hawt


----------



## ̣ (Feb 13, 2007)

^ Second that


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 13, 2007)

you so cute, Ninamori! God, I must be the ugliest girl on NF.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 13, 2007)

you're kidding right?

yes i agree that ninamori is very attractive,
but you are not by any means...ugly?

you're actually very hot and very pretty


----------



## keiiya (Feb 13, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> you so cute, Ninamori! God, I must be the ugliest girl on NF.


Yo*ur* so *pwetty*.  I'm _loving _the look. <3


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> you so cute, Ninamori! God, I must be the ugliest girl on NF.


thanks, but I must disagree.

Your pic is so adorable. I looooove the hair and the shirt. :]


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

Ninamori, you remind me a lot of an IRL friend.
Only you're not a tank, and by tank I mean huge.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2007)

lol, thanks. xD

I think....?


----------



## Liengod (Feb 13, 2007)

It is a good thing.
Basically you're the skinny version of her.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, that's pretty cool. Thanks. :]


----------



## cygnus (Feb 13, 2007)

yoyoi!

K*e*_i_i_y_a and Ninamori should have a mudwrestle to determine who is cuter, winner is cuter.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 13, 2007)

cygnus said:


> yoyoi!
> 
> K*e*_i_i_y_a and Ninamori should have a mudwrestle to determine who is cuter, winner is cuter.



no. . . . . .


----------



## cygnus (Feb 13, 2007)

yes. . . .


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 13, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> you so cute, Ninamori! God, I must be the ugliest girl on NF.



Nah, I seen uglier.


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 14, 2007)

@Ninamori: Looks like you were having fun! It's cute, in it's own way. 

@Shishou: Nice glasses. 

@Centrex: I liked #2 out of the three. 

@cygnus: I can't see the cagefighter one. It's just that red X. 
Toothbrushes on your bathroom mirror, nice. XDD

@Tea and Cookies: A stylin' gal. 

@MartialHorror: I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 14, 2007)

no offense ninmori ...ever think about putting some make up on

yourb one the most non attractive girls i have seen on here.imo




Keiya is fine though


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

Works on my computer. hmmmmmmmmm thats the least important pic anyway.


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> no offense ninmori ...ever think about putting some make up on
> 
> yourb one the most non attractive girls i have seen on here.imo
> 
> ...



I dare you to post a pic. 

@cygnus: Mah, oh well.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

Try now. I don't know why one wouldn't work but the others do...


----------



## fabio (Feb 14, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> no offense ninmori ...ever think about putting some make up on
> 
> yourb one the most non attractive girls i have seen on here.imo
> 
> ...



thats pretty hardcore


----------



## Centrex (Feb 14, 2007)

so many pretty people o.o


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

Centrex said:


> so many pretty people o.o



Thanks


----------



## fabio (Feb 14, 2007)

so i decided since its 2 40 in the morning i decided to post more pictures that promote smoking, drinking, and dags


----------



## Sakura (Feb 14, 2007)

WHO SAID MONNY WAS UNATTRACTIVE?!!?!?!?!? 
FUCK YOU. >

Anyways, nice pics cyg. :3


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Sakura (Feb 14, 2007)

Seriously!  
It just so happens that your expression with Heida and Mitsuki are the same though.

edit.// Taciturnity - AZN PRYDE?


----------



## Dango (Feb 14, 2007)

Taciturnity, you're cute. Your last picture is love! You look like a J-pop star in that one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 14, 2007)

Dango is pure hawtness! :0


----------



## Dango (Feb 14, 2007)

> Dango is pure hawtness! :0


Thank you. <3


----------



## Taciturnity (Feb 14, 2007)

Dango said:


> Taciturnity, you're cute. Your last picture is love! You look like a J-pop star in that one.



I AM an obscure J-pop star. The sushi is a dead giveaway!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 14, 2007)

I love sushi, and you look awesome in that pic. I agree. :3

The first pic? WTF?

Dango - ilu, honey. <3


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Seriously!
> It just so happens that your expression with Heida and Mitsuki are the same though.
> 
> edit.// Taciturnity - AZN PRYDE?



Yeah I had more pics with different expressions but I chose those ones....maybe there is something deeper.....or maybe I'm giving Mitsuki false hope


----------



## Dango (Feb 14, 2007)

> I AM an obscure J-pop star. The sushi is a dead giveaway!






> I love sushi, and you look awesome in that pic. I agree. :3
> 
> The first pic? WTF?
> 
> Dango - ilu, honey. <3


You lubb me? 

Reallyreallyreaaaaally?

I agree. What's with the first picture? xD


----------



## Taciturnity (Feb 14, 2007)

Like I said...it was the wrong time of the month. :/


----------



## Sakura (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes; you look so cuuuuuute. xD
And it's Valentines, so why not lub?


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

haha Mitsuki is in denial, editing my pictar


----------



## Heida (Feb 14, 2007)

I loved your pics cygnus <3


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 14, 2007)

@Dango: Junni, you're too cute!!


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 14, 2007)

ayo cuz how many times did you get beat up that night? why people of this site like playing dressup?


----------



## RockGuitarist (Feb 14, 2007)

I felt like posting a picture of me, it's an old one, before I started wearing all black.


----------



## Ash (Feb 14, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> ayo cuz how many times did you get beat up that night? why people of this site like playing dressup?



I think it's a cool and creative way of showing off my fandom, though it was just me and another guy all dressed up and he was old and in a wheelchair...


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 14, 2007)

kaijon said:


> I think it's a cool and creative way of showing off my fandom, though it was just me and another guy all dressed up and he was old and in a wheelchair...



you must live in the burbs. around here you'd get beat just for coming out the house like that.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

Taciturnity posted. 
Sooo cute.

And Dango. 
Well, you know. <3


----------



## RockGuitarist (Feb 14, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> you must live in the burbs. around here you'd get beat just for coming out the house like that.



seriously? Whoa sounds like you live in a tough neiborhood.


----------



## RockGuitarist (Feb 14, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> you must live in the burbs. around here you'd get beat just for coming out the house like that.



I hate my computer................


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 14, 2007)

Utahcrisp I come out the house with my dick in my hand would I get beat up for that


----------



## RockGuitarist (Feb 14, 2007)

RecklessWINja said:


> Utahcrisp I come out the house with my dick in my hand would I get beat up for that



That's an awesome signature, dude.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 14, 2007)

RecklessWINja said:


> Utahcrisp I come out the house with my dick in my hand would I get beat up for that



youd probably get shot at or arrested. aint no one want to put their hands on you.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 14, 2007)

punkphilosipher said:


> That's an awesome signature, dude.



Thanks sir

But Utahcrap what if I was holding it cuz I just fucked a ho?


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

Heida said:


> I loved your pics cygnus <3



Thankyou  I made it outside the spoiler box in your sig too :amazed


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

@Dango.
So cute.


----------



## Heida (Feb 14, 2007)

cygnus said:


> Thankyou  I made it outside the spoiler box in your sig too :amazed



 haha XDDD lol want me to put you back there :amazed


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

Public shows of affection > spoilered ones.


----------



## Heida (Feb 14, 2007)

cygnus said:


> Public shows of affection > spoilered ones.



 better now?


----------



## ninamori (Feb 14, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> no offense ninmori ...ever think about putting some make up on
> 
> yourb one the most non attractive girls i have seen on here.imo


Thanks fucktard. <3

and no I'll never wear makeup. I do not believe in hiding the way I look behind a wall of cosmetics that will only cause myself to feel ugly whenever I don't wear them. I refuse to participate in the biggest mistake society has made in regards to self-image.

:]


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 14, 2007)

punkphilosipher said:


> seriously? Whoa sounds like you live in a tough neiborhood.



he just cann't be serois. A gehhto in Utah? Come ON! I haven't seen any, anyway, and i'm rather familiar with the state....


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

Heida said:


> better now?



*sigh* now I'm going to have to outdo you....


----------



## Heida (Feb 14, 2007)

cygnus said:


> *sigh* now I'm going to have to outdo you....



zomg thank you


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

The rest of NF is still more important than me huh


----------



## Heida (Feb 14, 2007)

> The rest of NF is still more important than me huh


Not true


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

<33333333


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 14, 2007)

big nate was right ninamori you look fugly put some make up on or better yet get some facial sugery. God some people these days.......


----------



## Heida (Feb 14, 2007)

@ipathskater420 Nice pics  

@cyg <333 XD


----------



## cygnus (Feb 14, 2007)

hahahhahaahah wrinty is hilarious


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 14, 2007)

ninamori your way to fugly almos fugly as that girl who used a comb over routine to cove up her baldness. YOu guys knw what I'm talking about in the thread what happened toall the hot girls. Yeah almost as ugly as the girls who posted there pics in there.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 14, 2007)

^Thank you very much sah. Keiya you had some nice pics though. Which I cant say for about 99% of the people here.


that thankyou was fir cygnus.


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 14, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> what happened toall the hot girls.



You make it sound like the pic thread was overflowing with hot chicks. I don't ever remember that.

I don't trust a woman who is against make up.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol yeah finally some one with common sense. Did i really make it seem like th thread was overflowing with hot girls? Oh well i guessed i expected more from here. I guess mot of the girls here are geeks and nerds who could care less about looks.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 14, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> big nate was right ninamori you look fugly put some make up on or better yet get some facial sugery. God some people these days.......


Admittedly my face does look a bit pudgy in that picture.

But also, admittedly, you're a dumb asshole who's never going to get a girlfriend. :]


----------



## big nate (Feb 14, 2007)

duh dudh duh duh duh............

Why ya'll gone an banned wrinty he was cool...


anyway ninamori you were ugly and even admitted it.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

I never saw the point in being a dick to someone over the internet.
Is it because you're to scared to actually own up to things in real life?
_Big man on the internet_ syndrome is hilarious.

Though, most of the time those who make fun of others, its just because you're jealous, or you're ugly as sin [until, of course, proven otherwise.] But even if you look like a model, an ugly ass attitude still makes you ugly as hell.


----------



## Peak (Feb 14, 2007)

big nate said:


> Why ya'll gone an banned wrinty he was cool.


Are you on crack or something?


----------



## ninamori (Feb 14, 2007)

ugly, no. I admitted that it was a bad angle... or some shit like that.

:]

oh, btw, get a life. And by "life" I don't mean finding pictures of girls on the internet and judging whether they "need" to mask their looks with make-up or not.

love,
"ugly"-girl. <3


*edit*
Dawn, since I can't rep you anymore;
I wish I were as mature as you. ilusm. <3


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 14, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I never saw the point in being a dick to someone over the internet.
> Is it because you're to scared to actually own up to things in real life?
> _Big man on the internet_ syndrome is hilarious.
> 
> Though, most of the time those who make fun of others, its just because you're jealous, or you're ugly as sin [until, of course, proven otherwise.] But even if you look like a model, an ugly ass attitude still makes you ugly as hell.



I don't think he can answer being banned and all.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> I don't think he can answer being banned and all.



It was directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 15, 2007)

My science the mood is tense in here


----------



## Sakura (Feb 15, 2007)

Wrinty can go fuck himself.
Monny is one of the most prettiest girls here, methinks. :] So no need being the judgmental bitch hovering in the corner.

Nice pics, Jannoy. ^^


----------



## fabio (Feb 15, 2007)

damn this thread became hardcore

@sakura, i didn't know people still said "azn pryde" thats crazy


----------



## Sakura (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah, you don't get the lingo. xD


----------



## fabio (Feb 15, 2007)

I guess not 

why is that i post pictures on here and it disappears! wtf mates.


----------



## blue_duck (Feb 15, 2007)

@cgynus: I have that green toothbrush I think XD moohaha yeah...


----------



## Sakura (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice pic, Jenna. 
BE HAPPY!


----------



## keiiya (Feb 15, 2007)

ipathskater420@ The hat in the second set pics _makes_ yo*u* look so cute. And your poor doggy looks cold in the snow. ^_^

Jannoy@ Nice pics. _*raises hand* _I would like a huge kiss, pleasies.  

Jenna Berry@ Again more nice pics.  




_*is overwhelmed by all the pwetty people and faints*_


----------



## Saosin (Feb 15, 2007)

@ Jenna Berry; 
You lack a happy face though. D;


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Feb 15, 2007)

Omg, you guys are all so cute

Jenna is <3!!!!!

And saosexy, you look badass!!!


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 15, 2007)

*gets around to posting in here* O:

Sexy, I love your dorky smile


----------



## Saosin (Feb 15, 2007)

^ It's Dorklicious. 8D


----------



## cygnus (Feb 16, 2007)

Who is K_G? Negging me out of jealousy over Heida, whom he claims is HIS. tut tut.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 16, 2007)

Saosexy - sexy. :3
Jenna - awww. >.<
Doggie - niiice.


----------



## Heida (Feb 16, 2007)

@Uncle Lunchwagon Cool pic and nice shirt  *steals*
@Jenna Berry  wow nice pics and i love your eye color 
@Saosexy  you look so cute 
@Doggie Nii-san nice pic


----------



## Saosin (Feb 16, 2007)

Doggie Nii-san; you look good for a 95 year old! :amazed


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Feb 16, 2007)

It's amazing what plasic surgery can do these days.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 16, 2007)

It was Kakashi's Girl it seems. hmmmmm.


----------



## Greed990 (Feb 16, 2007)

<< >>


----------



## Heida (Feb 17, 2007)

@Byaku  lovely pictures..You look so pretty


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 17, 2007)

Byaku what to say about your sweater......
<33333333333333 
Nice pictures


----------



## naruto's kunai (Feb 17, 2007)

You're all kinda repulsive especially camwhores like Jeromes2k. Except "teh Panda" who looks pretty cool.


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 17, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Byaku what to say about your sweater......
> <33333333333333
> Nice pictures



My sweater? XD I lurve it <3333

@Heida, thanks ^0^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 17, 2007)

@Ida lookin purdy neighbour ^__^ 
but you're dangerously close to a boobslip


----------



## YoYo (Feb 17, 2007)

On another forum theres was a guy called hihi, i joined up with the name YoYo to kind of copy him. But i find its really easy to spell and remember so i use it for most sites now.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

ilu, junni.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm lesbo for Dango. :3

Nice pic, Danny. <3


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 17, 2007)

Haha, Dango's cheeks. *pull*


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 17, 2007)

@Dango: Junni!! 

You're too cute!!!

I'd go lesbo for you.


----------



## fabio (Feb 17, 2007)

lol i was just called repulsive


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 17, 2007)

There you go, lazy bastard.


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 17, 2007)

Aw, everyone here is so pretty.


Ida: You have really pretty eyes, I want them


----------



## Hardjacket (Feb 17, 2007)

Bya Bya....you are totally hubba hubba!!!!

Ipathskater.....That snow looks amazing....I wish it snowed in England and it didn't turn to mush like 8 hours after it snowed.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 17, 2007)

Hardjacket said:


> Bya Bya....you are totally hubba hubba!!!!
> 
> Ipathskater.....That snow looks amazing....I wish it snowed in England and it didn't turn to mush like 8 hours after it snowed.


Did yo*u* not see the *snow *in England last week? It was at _least _*6" *deep. >___>



Bya Bya@ _Lovely_ pic as well. I _really _like the top. <3

Ida@ I _want_ your eyes toooooooooo! XD

hahathatsfunny13 @ Nice pic. I _love_ the necklace. =D

Emma@ The _one _eye I can see is *very *_pwetty_.


----------



## Dango (Feb 17, 2007)

> ilu, junni.


OMG, you totally owe me lieks, 10,000 bars of the finest chocolate you can get your hands on. 


> Haha, Dango's cheeks. *pull*


Noir's cheeks. *pull*


> I'm lesbo for Dango. :3
> 
> Nice pic, Danny. <3





> @Dango: Junni!!
> 
> You're too cute!!!
> 
> I'd go lesbo for you.


<3
Let's have a lesbian threesome together.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Byaku, All I can say is OMG!  I'd date you in a heartbeat, You are hot, Since uve seen "all" of me, can I see "all" of you??? 



Ida said:


> *Me*, preparing for the school-ball or something.




I love your eyes, They are beautiful 


Whoa, im at a loss for words, You are very beautiful.


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 17, 2007)

^ My dear, tis the wrong thread. 

Cool pix tho.


----------



## Maverick (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah crap, I finally noticed lol...I post on the other one and delete this one.  ^^


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 17, 2007)

> Bya Bya....you are totally hubba hubba!!!!


 Thanks.  I think same when u post pics too. 



> Bya Bya@ Lovely pic as well. I really like the top. <3


Thank u ^^ I just bought it on the day Shippuden got relesed <3 so its kinda new. I have the same top in pink too XD



Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Byaku, All I can say is OMG!  I'd date you in a heartbeat, You are hot, Since uve seen "all" of me, can I see "all" of you???



Oh lol  Ummm... I don't think I can show all of me ^^;; I'm not that brave. But maybe I will post something u know where XD 



@MaverickAS23, nice pix. I especially like u on the 2nd pic.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> Thanks.  I think same when u post pics too.
> 
> 
> Thank u ^^ I just bought it on the day Shippuden got relesed <3 so its kinda new. I have the same top in pink too XD
> ...



eep!  I will be looking!


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice pix, ERO <3333 U look so much like Naru on that cosplay. R u gonna get new Naruto costume(time skip one)? I don't really look like any of Naruto characters, but I wish I did so I could cosplay too XD


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not right away, I probably will eventually tho <3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 18, 2007)

Dango, you're so cute!


----------



## Ida (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments 

Bya Bya; your sweater is really cute. I like your hair too.

Dango, you look so adorable. <3


----------



## Kon (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice pics everyone!

I gotta get some pics of me 

I lack camwhore.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

dango and jannoy~ such cute little asians. 

yay for yellow fever!!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

Iijyanaika, you owe me a sushi date. =/


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 18, 2007)

OI! Hero-chan How did you get Iijyanaika in your sig??


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> OI! Hero-chan How did you get Iijyanaika in your sig??



hahaha, okay wow, i just woke up and saw that  

dawn-rawr! you got it! if i miraculously can make it down, it's on me


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> OI! Hero-chan How did you get Iijyanaika in your sig??


Huh? xD


Iijyanaika said:


> dawn-rawr! you got it! if i miraculously can make it down, it's on me



Huzzah! <3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

i think he's referring to people in the BH saying i look like mr jet  after work i'll try and copy your avatar. those four frames are easy enough, just gotta get the right lighting.

you know though, it'd be so much easier if you could come up


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> i think he's referring to people in the BH saying i look like mr jet  after work i'll try and copy your avatar. those four frames are easy enough, just gotta get the right lighting.
> 
> you know though, it'd be so much easier if you could come up



I have such a girlish crush on Jet Li. Haha.

Yeah, I know it would be easier, but I don't have the funding to do such an excursion.


----------



## B (Feb 18, 2007)

Dawn~! Always so cute. <3


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

B said:


> Dawn~! Always so cute. <3



B ~
I miss you pretty lady. <33333


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2007)

Easter Bunny said:


> I wanna be like Reckless when I grow up



Hahahaha, why?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaawn 

Boobs


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

Hennnnnrry. 

Thats all you ever look at. 

Iijyanaika, I still think you should move back to Florida. =/
I love you nonetheless. <3


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 18, 2007)

DAWN WHERE IS MY COMMENTS


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Iijyanaika, I still think you should move back to Florida. =/
> I love you nonetheless. <3



you had 19-20 years to find me!!!!!! you never once came to jacksonville  and i came to st pete/clearwater all the time


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

RecklessWINja said:


> DAWN WHERE IS MY COMMENTS


D:
Rock lee, way of the ninja! x]
I still think you need to dress up like him someday and take pictures.


Iijyanaika said:


> you had 19-20 years to find me!!!!!! you never once came to jacksonville  and i came to st pete/clearwater all the time


T_______T

Well, you should have called. xD
Or something.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Hennnnnrry.
> 
> Thats all you ever look at.



Unfair and untrue


----------



## B (Feb 18, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> B ~
> I miss you pretty lady. <33333



I missed you too. I should have new pictures soon <3


----------



## Snickers (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG SO CUTEKAWAIII NE<3


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Unfair and untrue


I know. x]


B said:


> I missed you too. I should have new pictures soon <3


Ohhh, exciting. :3


----------



## basketball88 (Feb 18, 2007)

Love dawn's new pics, Pink's, and Iijyanaika's, (can't remember where I saw it, but DAMN you're flexible man.)


----------



## B (Feb 18, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I know. x]
> 
> Ohhh, exciting. :3



<3    . xD

Iijyanaika's thats cute XD


----------



## Snickers (Feb 18, 2007)

WE WANT RUGERELL!!!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> i think he's referring to people in the BH saying i look like mr jet  after work i'll try and copy your avatar. those four frames are easy enough, just gotta get the right lighting.
> 
> you know though, it'd be so much easier if you could come up



Your right  Its also true, You look like you could be Iijyanaika Li, his twin brother 

Funny enough, Ill be in Jacksonville the first week of July  My sister lives there.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

basketball-hahaha, i had some wushu pics up before. hatsuka or haruka and i had a flexibilty picture contest hahah, good times good times

B-oop, haven't seen you in awhile......PICS 

dawn- (tried looking for old thread) when i was first on here i would try to find florida people on the forums, and there was NO ONE  or everyone hated me 



Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Your right  Its also true, You look like you could be Iijyanaika Li, his twin brother
> 
> Funny enough, Ill be in Jacksonville the first week of July  My sister lives there.



wait!!!! your sister lives in jax? how old and what part? i want to see if i know her 

when you get to jax, i'll be coming back from japan/korea then heading straight for a/x. did you ever live in jax?

all of these people from florida are popping up now


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Im a Florida person, but then again I wasnt here when you first joined


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> dawn- (tried looking for old thread) when i was first on here i would try to find florida people on the forums, and there was NO ONE  or everyone hated me


You joined before me, you can't blame me for that. T___T


Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Im a Florida person, but then again I wasnt here when you first joined



Lol. Florida. x]


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Im a Florida person, but then again I wasnt here when you first joined



BAH!  
i only had 3 anime/manga friends in jax the WHOLE time i was there. the,WHOLE, time


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 18, 2007)

Everyon talks about how pretty some other people are... but I've gone back like 30 pages and found like.. 3 or 4 pics... Where are all the pics?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 18, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Everyon talks about how pretty some other people are... but I've gone back like 30 pages and found like.. 3 or 4 pics... Where are all the pics?



......this is the discussion thread  , go to the picture thread


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> BAH!
> i only had 3 anime/manga friends in jax the WHOLE time i was there. the,WHOLE, time



I wish I had known, My sister has been up there for about 2 years You might have had another


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2007)

Tea and Cookies = Cute 

I love the picture thread.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 19, 2007)

*Uncle Lunchwagon* aka Mr. Cyclops, looking good like always. <3
*Svenjamin*, I don't know you. =/ But you have a very pretty smile.
*Jonas*, what are you looking at? xD
*Henry*,   I like your crazy hair. <3
*Illusive*, spiffy pictures


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Feb 19, 2007)

Illusive/Alluring is most beautiful.


----------



## Jonas (Feb 19, 2007)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> *Jonas*, what are you looking at? xD



Computer screen XD


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 19, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Computer screen XD



Oh.    xDDD


----------



## Fang (Feb 19, 2007)

No one lieks my pictures...:sad


----------



## Fancy (Feb 19, 2007)

Where'd you get that shirt? You look cute in it.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No one lieks my pictures...:sad



I do.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2007)

So much cack. I love it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 19, 2007)

9mm said:


> Where'd you get that shirt? You look cute in it.



Who's shirt?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No one lieks my pictures...:sad


I did, you look pretty, the shirt is nice too 

@x_Zen: Have some water, dude, you look like Gaara. XD

@ Dawn: Love sign.... for a second, I thought you were doing the LJ sign. xD

@ Monny: B&W? You going emo on us? =[
You make Mario sayd ...but I loved them pics, use chapstick though XD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 19, 2007)

Whuuuu Jeff is back <<<<<<<<<33333333 
Nice pictahs !


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 19, 2007)

Jef. 
Sooo cute. <333


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2007)

um i wouldnt dare to say back
but i wanted to show my face again =D and so it happend
thanks for the nice comment


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 19, 2007)

BTW, Misk, your haircut looks cute. <3


----------



## Misk (Feb 19, 2007)

But it went from long and nice to short and not all over the place ><

and nice work there Jef wb


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks misk
made a thread about it in the artsection
looks alot better scanned


----------



## x_Zen_x (Feb 19, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> I did, you look pretty, the shirt is nice too
> 
> @x_Zen: Have some water, dude, you look like Gaara. XD
> 
> ...



Haha


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 19, 2007)

Why are all my pictures so horrible??? (don't respond with the obvious comments )


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 19, 2007)

@Greeny: Wheres your signature hat???


----------



## Iria (Feb 19, 2007)

Greeny is sporting the USF, as I see!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 19, 2007)

If you didn't comment on Svenjamin's sexy poses, you suck. BIG TIME.


----------



## Ray (Feb 19, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> @Greeny: Wheres your signature hat???


My cat ran off with it. I'll take time to find it tomorrow.


Iria said:


> Greeny is sporting the USF, as I see!



It was the only shirt actually clean


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 19, 2007)

dawn-love love love <3

zen-nice edit

nat- *continental man voice* wowwy wow wow, wow 
         yes please, may i have another?

nina- you're so cute


----------



## Fang (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pictures everyone.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dr Greeny said:


> My cat ran off with it. I'll take time to find it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> It was the only shirt actually clean



The cat ... Well If you need another, I have one


----------



## Ray (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh you meant THAT hat
Well that hat is for special occasions :spwank


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 19, 2007)

oooh Special occasions? 

**Ive been spanked!!


----------



## Ray (Feb 20, 2007)

BH occasions


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 20, 2007)

eeep, Ok  I understand  

Shoot, My hat has already been tainted for sole BH use...*Thinks to self*


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 20, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> dawn-love love love <3



You owe me Jet Li scenes. <33333


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzuhiko, nerd status.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, you got the harry potter look goin on there. >______>


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> D          :



Its cool though.
You're like a wizard.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> They're Davids. I wore them for a bit and then couldn't see xD
> 
> 
> I dunno how you glasses people do it.



Lol. Welll, if you wear glasses that aren't meant for your eyes, you can jack up your eyes pretty bad, so becareful.

I have to have mine, or I can't see. :S


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 20, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> You owe me Jet Li scenes. <33333



i know i know, i have 2 of them so far, but the one when he's on the ground elbowing the guy and the punching one i need someone else to take pictures of.  and you know i don't have friends out here   *keeps trying to meet people* 

ero kyu- hahaha, nice hat, now THAT, reminds me of jacksonville  *nostalgia* but not in a good way


----------



## Jotun (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzuhiko looked like Suzbot in that pic


----------



## cygnus (Feb 20, 2007)

lol Suzuhiko.

you look ok with glasses


----------



## Heida (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzuhiko looks good


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 20, 2007)

@ Sketch nice picture.
I see so many similarity's in how you look compared to me...........
Howcome ?


----------



## Heida (Feb 20, 2007)

@JES lovely pics  even though i've seen them before


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> i know i know, i have 2 of them so far, but the one when he's on the ground elbowing the guy and the punching one i need someone else to take pictures of.  and you know i don't have friends out here   *keeps trying to meet people*
> 
> ero kyu- hahaha, nice hat, now THAT, reminds me of jacksonville  *nostalgia* but not in a good way



OOh, Im sorry  What happened? **Fears family might be involved**


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 20, 2007)

hahaha, well i grew up for a good amount of years in middleburg, and that's pretty much redneck central(middleburg, green cove, clay hill), so cowboy hats, boots, wranglers, trucks to go muddin'. it was a sight i dreaded to see everyday waking up and going to school 

nothing against you or your family. your naruto collection makes up for the cowboy hat ^_~ hahaha


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, shit...Thats where my sister lives  and my great uncle double  

LOL I might have seen ya and didnt even know it 

LOL my collection makes up for it


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 20, 2007)

wait what?????? you lived in middleburg? i'm pm'ing you


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice pictahs Fifilynn 
Your hairstyle suits you, i think.


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 21, 2007)

Fifilin is kawaiiiiii :, the hairstyle is sugooi, don't worry that it's not purple .


----------



## Sakura (Feb 21, 2007)

OMGSH. EVERYBODY'S SO CUTE. <3333

I <3 you Suzbooze.


----------



## zet1 (Feb 21, 2007)

fifilynn and jinjo-kiske: if you both were lasers, you'd be set to stunning.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 21, 2007)

@Fifi OMG That is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Gamble (Feb 21, 2007)

Ero, is it wrong I was expecting the tight tight pants in one of those pictures.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 21, 2007)

LOL I havn't done it yet. lol 

Don't worry, it'll be there.


----------



## Dango (Feb 21, 2007)

B<3!
<3333333333


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 21, 2007)

B. 

Pictures!


----------



## Heida (Feb 21, 2007)

B                              . soooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2007)

B you are adorable.


----------



## Cecilrac (Feb 22, 2007)

Sense Mouse said:


> There are no ugly people on NF, i've noticed.



i agree....only nice people are here


----------



## Sakura (Feb 22, 2007)

B - I LOVE YOU. 
cuteeeee 

GREENY. <333333


----------



## Kameil (Feb 22, 2007)

B is cute.....


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2007)

Sakura said:


> GREENY. <333333



..........


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice one, Mori.


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2007)

OMG
i remember those beckett DBZ posters
i had them all...now they are gone......


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> OMG
> i remember those beckett DBZ posters
> i had them all...now they are gone......



Lol those have been up since I got them. Never really felt like taking them down.

I have some more mixed in with random game posters xD


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, Jotun. 

Nice pics - I love The 4400. :3


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has heard about the 4400 xD

Everyone I know has no clue what it is


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

I've only watched a little. It kinda freaked me out. o_O


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

Lol ya the creepy factor is there.

The little girl gets to me though. Like I get real creeped out when she does her "thing" T_T


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

OMG. HER THING. DDDDDDDD: ;__;

My bro was scaring me so bad with it, so I ended up selling my copy to a friend who didn't mind spine-chilling stuff.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeanne, do you have a face? xD

Thats like..the ring scary. D:


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

Sakura said:


> OMG. HER THING. DDDDDDDD: ;__;
> 
> My bro was scaring me so bad with it, so I ended up selling my copy to a friend who didn't mind spine-chilling stuff.



Lol, ya me and my mom kept messing with my little brother when we saw that xD

You sold it?  My aunt let me borrow this along with Lost and alot of other TV shows. She loves DVDs :amazed 

@Jeanne: For a second your pic reminded me of when Orochimaru stretched his head and bit Sasuke (Your arm being his neck) Can't really see your face o_O;


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

Apparently, I sell anything that freaks me out to get it away from me. T_T My bro's a brave kinda guy, so he doesn't mind going through reruns.

Jeanne - You might want to show your face >.<


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 24, 2007)

I can't see Jeanne's face. 

but her head looks hot. ;]


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

There's no dandruff, of course it's hot.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 24, 2007)

must've used Head and Shoulders. 

smart girl. heheh


----------



## Fang (Feb 24, 2007)

I look like a fagg00l in my pictures. >.<


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 24, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I look like a fagg00l in my pictures. >.<



yea, whats with the lesbian haircut?

i kid i kid.

:amazed 

Its kinda late. I need to read my books.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I look like a fagg00l in my pictures. >.<



I think you look pretty cute. >_______>


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I think you look pretty cute. >_______>



You think everyones cute  

or do you?


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You think everyones cute
> 
> or do you?



There are some people that I make the :S face at. D:


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> There are some people that I make the :S face at. D:



 So it seems


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> There are some people that I make the :S face at. D:



I knew it..!!

SOme of those smileys were hidden in those posts about me.


----------



## Fang (Feb 24, 2007)

Mizu said:


> yea, whats with the lesbian haircut?
> 
> i kid i kid.



I am what I eat?


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> So it seems



>______________>



Mizu said:


> I knew it..!!
> 
> SOme of those smileys were hidden in those posts about me.



D:

You know thats not true.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> >______________>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

W/e happened to the guy posing as the kid from that Disney show?

Sleepy sleepy time for me now


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> W/e happened to the guy posing as the kid from that Disney show?
> 
> Sleepy sleepy time for me now



Which guy?

Domokun.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Which guy?
> 
> Domokun.



I forget, but it was a lil kid. Zach and Codey or something idk.

Katai and some other ppl burned him at the stake if I remember correctly and he stopped posting xD

That Domokun sweatshirt is one of my favorite things to wear xD

Its too comfortable


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I forget, but it was a lil kid. Zach and Codey or something idk.
> 
> Katai and some other ppl burned him at the stake if I remember correctly and he stopped posting xD
> 
> ...



Ohhhh, ok. Yeah, I don't know what happened to him. xD

I was tempted to get a Domokun sweatshirt once, but alas, I don't have extra money to spend on something so cool.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

Ooh, The White Fang looks nice. :3

<3 Rez


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

The best people in the world play chess.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> That's a naive way of thinking.
> 
> Don't you know all chess players secretly harbor facist views ?!



Well said. I don't play chess. *fidgets*


----------



## Reznor (Feb 24, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> You're native american O__O?!


 When I'm tan, people think I'm native american or mexican XD

Truth is, I'd 3/4 anglo-saxon (whitey) and 1/4 ???


> YOU PLAY CHESS O____O?????!!!!


 Yeah. I was my school's chess team's president/captain. That makes me a jock


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

Reznor said:


> When I'm tan, people think I'm native american or mexican XD
> 
> Truth is, I'd 3/4 anglo-saxon (whitey) and 1/4 ???
> Yeah. I was my school's chess team's president/captain. That makes me a jock



You're beginning to confuse me. D:

Which one are you...? >__>


----------



## Reznor (Feb 24, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You're beginning to confuse me. D:
> 
> Which one are you...? >__>


 I'm the one wearing red.
Oh, I see what Suzu meant now, she thought I was the other guy XD

No, I'm the one with xtra hair, red shirt and the climbing clip with keys on it.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 24, 2007)

i know i'm a little late on the uptake, But B has pretty eyes!


----------



## ninamori (Feb 24, 2007)

Reznor said:


> I'm the one wearing red.
> Oh, I see what Suzu meant now, she thought I was the other guy XD
> 
> No, I'm the one with xtra hair, red shirt and the climbing clip with keys on it.


pappi I found you on faceboooooooookz. :]


----------



## Sakura (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought you were the other guy too. >
Ooh, you have facebook? :3


----------



## Fancy (Feb 24, 2007)

Chess.. is lovely. Nice hair Reznor


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 24, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Well said. I don't play chess. *fidgets*



I'm disappointed in you. jk

Actually I played chess last week. I pwned.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 24, 2007)

I play Chinese Checkers..... sometimes in class when we're bored.. 

not quite chess but it still exercises the mind.


----------



## Mitsune (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Reznor Cool Pic   u look cool


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 24, 2007)

So yeah.

NF is made of SUPAA cute.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

@ Tea And Cookies - Love the new pictures, and no you're nose is not big.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Feb 24, 2007)

I THOUGHT hollow Ichigo was a girl named Becky Fischer!!!!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 25, 2007)

Interesting pics ^^


----------



## quizzlix?! (Feb 25, 2007)

I pic whored yesterday, now I think posting my pic everywhere was stupid....I think it has something to do with ADD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 25, 2007)

Rez, did you cut your hair or something? I remember that other blurry ninja pic you posted and your hair seemed shorter there :3


----------



## Ray (Feb 25, 2007)

Sakura- too cute


----------



## keiiya (Feb 25, 2007)

Jotun@ Yo*ur* top is just way *too *_cute_. 

Sakura@ W a y t o c u t e 4 w o r d s ! <3


----------



## zet1 (Feb 25, 2007)

It feels like a holiday whenever Sakura posts pics.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

lol, amen to that zet  


XDDD


----------



## keiiya (Feb 25, 2007)

Shroomsday@ The *beach *looks _amazingly __pretty_. A *really *nice shot. Where _abouts _is it? 
Yo*u* look _cute _too. Take a pic with yo*u* at the *beach *too. :3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 25, 2007)

Omg, nice pic of the beach Shrooms <3

And nice pic of yourself as well xD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks. The beach is in Bournemouth, it recently got built out a bit with some sand they stole from France (well wherever it came from the beach is a fair bit bigger now).

I think a few friends have pics of me on the beach but they are not within my grasp right now I'm afraid =)


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 25, 2007)

Laura, cute like always lil missy. <3

Seany, pretty eyes, cute face. We have beaches everywhere where I live, I just never go. I'm scared of the ocean.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sexy wet hair  *droolz* 

nice photography skillz Shroomsday.


----------



## Hardjacket (Feb 25, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Thanks. The beach is in Bournemouth, it recently got built out a bit with some sand they stole from France (well wherever it came from the beach is a fair bit bigger now).
> 
> I think a few friends have pics of me on the beach but they are not within my grasp right now I'm afraid =)



Thats Bornemouth...no way dude...thats brilliant......Last Time I went there it was a pebbly Bastard....Nice pics though brother.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2007)

Shroom. You look a lot like Jonas Armstrong who plays Robin Hood in the british B-series Robin Hood, duh.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 25, 2007)

Sakuraaaa. I lava you. moarsexplz. :3
And Shrooms is cute.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 25, 2007)

Jonas Armstrong is a *wuss*. _Shroomsday _is cuter. :3


----------



## metronomy (Feb 25, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> The beach is in Bournemouth.


Sandbanks?


----------



## Heida (Feb 25, 2007)

@sakura  rlly pretty
Shrooms you look so cute


----------



## Snickers (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG PEK LOOKS SO KAWAAI IN THAT BEAUTIFUL DRESS



 I found the HxH background song from ep 27, I've been going at it the wrong way; It was the Kurapica theme song, so I got it now XD


----------



## Ray (Feb 25, 2007)

Aini you look gorgeous in the pictures 

Metronomy dude looks like a hysterical time. Second pic is classic


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 25, 2007)

No one has yet to equal keiiya's beauty.
 To every bodies else pics: meh



And yes I'm back.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 25, 2007)

metronomy@ Are yo*u* on the _tube_? 
Nice piccies!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2007)

Dave got flipped out... literally. XD


----------



## Ray (Feb 25, 2007)

Euthanasia you should post it here
awesome track record of topic titles
You're attractive


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah!! I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Ray (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not a problem.  
Just delete the post above mine with the picture and then repost it on the picture thread.

Just beautiful


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2007)

keiiya said:


> Jotun@ Yo*ur* top is just way *too *_cute_.
> 
> Sakura@ W a y t o c u t e 4 w o r d s ! <3



Thanks, my friends cat loves to sleep on it when I wear it xD

@metronomy: The first pic made me want to visit london  

@Sakura: *Stamps the OK on the Jailbait bill

And I always pictured Shrooms being some 60 year old native american dude.

Dunno why


----------



## cygnus (Feb 26, 2007)

@Aina and Euthanasia.

A NEW CHALLENGER APPEARS!


----------



## delirium (Feb 26, 2007)

cygnus said:


> @Aina and Euthanasia.
> 
> A NEW CHALLENGER APPEARS!



I demand a winner be decided by mud wrestleing.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I demand a winner be decided by mud wrestleing.



I second that...


----------



## Sakura (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone. <3



			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> ^ Hard act to follow =)



Lol, who said you couldn't try? =) You look quite amazing. <3

@Dave - SO CLOSE TO LICKING YOUR AN---
@Aini - Beautiful. <3
@Greenypie - Sexy as always. 
@HE - Nice ride you got there. :3
@Euthanasia - I love you


----------



## B (Feb 26, 2007)

I love Sakura like always. <33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2007)

<3 Laura :3


----------



## Sakura (Feb 26, 2007)

<3 aww.

When will B and Henry post more pics? :]


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pics Sakura and Euth... I forgot how it's spelled ;__;


Ninamori said:


> pappi I found you on faceboooooooookz. :]


How'd you find me? 

I mean, disregarding the fact that I routinely post too much information about myself on the internet

Alex Hogan
390 E. Oakland Ave.
Columbus, OH 43202


9mm said:


> Chess.. is lovely. Nice hair Reznor


I'm losing the chess game it looks like, though >.>....



Mitsune said:


> Hey Reznor Cool Pic   u look cool


 Thanks =3



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Rez, did you cut your hair or something? I remember that other blurry ninja pic you posted and your hair seemed shorter there :3


 Yeah, I cut it now and then XD

The pic I just posted is about a year older.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. 

Ooh, your address. What would you like? I'll mail something. >:3


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 26, 2007)

I finally posted a chibi pic of me!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

And it is adorable.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> <3 aww.
> 
> When will B and Henry post more pics? :]



Why do you want anymore? I posted several D:


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 26, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> And it is adorable.



 Aww, thank you!


----------



## Aini (Feb 26, 2007)

*blushes at everyone's comments* Thanks but I don't think I'm beautiful or gorgeous. Euthanasia and Sakura are beautiful and Chibi-Usa is very very cute ^_^


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

Aini said:


> *blushes at everyone's comments* Thanks but I don't think I'm beautiful or gorgeous.



You are very pretty.


----------



## Ray (Feb 26, 2007)

Chibi! You are soo cute.

Aini you are gorgeous.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Feb 26, 2007)

Omfg Chibi-usa <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## metronomy (Feb 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> @Dave - SO CLOSE TO LICKING YOUR AN---


Just not flexable enough.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 26, 2007)

*Oracular_Wolf*- I like the red one. Though, I still think a snake bite would look awesome on you. >___>  Though, I've never been a fan of lip rings, so thats probably why. xD
*Javier*, cute like always. <3
*Chibi-Usa*, cuuuute. >< Little kid pictures are always the greatest. And people always look so fashionable. xDD


----------



## Jessica (Feb 26, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> *Oracular_Wolf*- I like the red one. Though, I still think a snake bite would look awesome on you. >___>  Though, I've never been a fan of lip rings, so thats probably why. xD



I feel the same way. Every time I see a lip ring, I get really squeamish and bite my lip. :\

But aside from that, you look very cute Oracular_Wolf!


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 26, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> I feel the same way. Every time I see a lip ring, I get really squeamish and bite my lip. :\
> 
> But aside from that, you look very cute Oracular_Wolf!


Heh. Well, I used to be a piercer before my job now, so it doesn't really make me squeamish, I just don't find them to be that attract on women, same with a septum piercing. I like snake bites and monroe's, though some can pull of a lip ring really well, along with a nose ring, it really depends on the shape of the face in my opinion.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Thanks.
> Ooh, your address. What would you like? I'll mail something. >:3


 I don't know. Surprise me XD


----------



## ninamori (Feb 26, 2007)

Reznor said:


> How'd you find me?
> 
> I mean, disregarding the fact that I routinely post too much information about myself on the internet
> 
> ...


by typing alex hogan and looking for a person I recognized? I actually had that pic of you (fb profile one) on my computer for a while, for some reason....


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> by typing alex hogan and looking for a person I recognized? I actually had that pic of you (fb profile one) on my computer for a while, for some reason....


 How resourceful of you! XD


----------



## ninamori (Feb 26, 2007)

yup, I'm pretty cool. :]


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> yup, I'm pretty cool. :]


Then you should have used the  emote.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 26, 2007)

psh I'm too cool for NF smilies.

duh.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> psh I'm too cool for NF smilies.
> 
> duh.


What about for a monny-snack?


----------



## AsunA (Feb 26, 2007)

Kya~ I finally posted my picture =3


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 26, 2007)

*@Sakura:* Laura, I was actually thinking about posting a post-shower pic like that too. XD

*@Oracular_Wolf:* Nice!

But did they hurt when you got em? ><

*@Doggie Nii-san:* How cute. I lol'd at the second one. 

*@Chibi-Usa:* Ara, it's a chibi Chibi! 

Now, this has somewhat inspired me to post another set of chibi pictures... Hmm... 

*EDIT;*

*@Dark Megumi:* Peace right back at ya! Nice pic.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 26, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> *Oracular_Wolf*- I like the red one. Though, I still think a snake bite would look awesome on you. >___>  Though, I've never been a fan of lip rings, so thats probably why. xD



Hehe, thanks.  I've been thinking about a snake bite, but I wasn't sure.  Right now I can do anything, though, because my lips are a bit swollen from the changing of the rings.



Euthanasia said:


> I feel the same way. Every time I see a lip ring, I get really squeamish and bite my lip. :\
> 
> But aside from that, you look very cute Oracular_Wolf!



 thank you!



Jannoy said:


> B]@Oracular_Wolf:[/B] Nice!
> 
> But did they hurt when you got em? ><



Only one did.  The first time I got my lip pierced the piercer messed up, which ended up giving me a huge infection on my lip. [no matter how good i cleaned it]  The one time it hurt was when I got the area re-pierced after it had closed.  Otherwise, it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 26, 2007)

The hero complex said:
			
		

> Chibi-Usa, cuuuute. >< Little kid pictures are always the greatest. And people always look so fashionable. xDD



Aww, thanks Dawn! I'm pretty sure my Mom dressed me that day  


Jannoy said:


> *@Chibi-Usa:* Ara, it's a chibi Chibi!
> 
> Now, this has somewhat inspired me to post another set of chibi pictures... Hmm...




You should, I wanna see some more Baby pics or you


----------



## Michi (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't looked in the member pic thread in awhile. *_*

but shanequa's cute! 

=P nice peace sign Dark Megumi <3

Psst >.> i missed sakura's post..you're so pretty! <3


----------



## quizzlix?! (Feb 26, 2007)

Chibi is CUTE!

____________________________


Doggie Nii-san said:


> Why hallo thar
> 
> 
> 
> I see you lawl


you look like one of the cool kids...

___________________________
I look bad when I smile, that's why I never do


----------



## zet1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Post more pics SamRH.  Don't go back on your word.


----------



## Fang (Feb 26, 2007)

I raped the apples in my picture. And yes, I am slightly nekkid.


----------



## SamRH (Feb 26, 2007)

zet said:


> Post more pics SamRH.  Don't go back on your word.



What do you mean? I never said I was going to post more pictures... XD

Plus, I don't know if the rest of the pictures are exactly "forum appropriate".  

I kid, I kid. XD


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

Reznor said:


> I don't know. Surprise me XD



Hmm. :3
I'll go shop for something special on the weekends. //

Chibi-Usa - SOOOO CUUUUTE
Euthanasia - Again. Beautiful <3


----------



## PinkyLuXun (Feb 27, 2007)

Sumimasen Minna~san

*This Orochi X in your forum isn?t the real Orochi X from Endiru team cosplay ? Indonesia!!!*

He used Orochi?s picture but he isn?t Orochi!!!

The real Orochi X is my cosplay partner and Orochi never join this forum!!!!

Please be careful with some fakers!!!

And kindly check this link :

*the thread where I made the announcement*

To Fake Orochi X :
Please stop pretending to be Orochi!!!!
Why don?t you be proud of yourself?

Thank You so much ~


Pinky Lu Xun
The Endless Illution Cosplay


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that's news.
I thought Orochix was pretty cool. >3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

Should I post some more pics my Chibi fellows? D:


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lilith (Feb 27, 2007)

@ sakura you are so cute    i think LOL xd
thats the only thing i want to say LOL xd


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

Go ahead and say I'm the cause of all orgys if you can't resist.


----------



## Lilith (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL MAYBE


----------



## PinkyLuXun (Feb 27, 2007)

Sakura
Please if anyone know who he is
Ask him to stop pretending to be someone else...
It's not good nee~

He's a liar anyway...
Our Orochi is a female!
But thank you ^^~ 
You like real Orochi's cosplay right?


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2007)

A decent lesson to learn..


----------



## PinkyLuXun (Feb 27, 2007)

Setosuke
^__^ That's the truth, Orochi is a great crossplayer
he can cosplay male character very good

If fake Orochi online let me know...
Cause it's very not nice to lied to people here...
I already PM him but he still dun answer...

If it's really a "he"
What a guy...
Using a girl's photos to lied....


----------



## Fancy (Feb 27, 2007)

Please, calm down. We get your point.. we really do.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 27, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck, your expression gives me the chills.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 27, 2007)

PinkyLuXun said:


> Setosuke
> ^__^ That's the truth, Orochi is a great crossplayer
> he can cosplay male character very good
> 
> ...



*stares blankly*

But, he also posted pictures of himself not cosplaying, and looks like a guy...

*shock*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 27, 2007)

Hardjacket said:


> Thats Bornemouth...no way dude...thats brilliant......Last Time I went there it was a pebbly Bastard....Nice pics though brother.



It's pretty much sand all round, I don't remember it being any different when I visited as a kid.



metronomy said:


> Sandbanks?



Nah, just the beach down by the Pier and the Waterfront.

peK: I've heard worse comparisons =D

Usagi, keiiya, Heida and Sakura thanks for the compliments.

Looking good all. Henry your signature's really unnerving.


----------



## PinkyLuXun (Feb 27, 2007)

Mitsuki
Our orochi is a true crossplayer anyway lolz
She dress like that everyday...it's her style... 

About photos he post ....
He stole it from our website casual corner and Orochi's Friendster
Maybe he don't hav this one ( unless he stole it from my Friendster )
This is me and Orochi ( the real one of course ) ^^~

Not cosplaying hehehehe


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2007)

@Shroomsday - At your service x)

@PinkyLuXun - Bah. I'll try. x] Maybe this poser is someone who knows him or something similar. The world is full of wannabe fanatics anyways.


----------



## PinkyLuXun (Feb 28, 2007)

Sakura
Thanks ^^~
Looks like it... He know exactly bout our cosplay website and Orochi's bio
But he didn't know that Orochi never read Naruto manga or watch Naruto anime lolz .... 

Dunno what he up too either..... 
>.<

BTW..Did he ever post this one :


That's one of our newest cosplay ^^~


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> IHenry your signature's really unnerving.



Thanks 



Euthanasia said:


> The Pink Mindfuck, your expression gives me the chills.



Thanks 



Sakura said:


> @w@



Hey, you asked for pics of me, say summit D:


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2007)

GREAT PICS, HENRY. YOU LOOK _SO _SEXY, IT HURTS.

Nope, the poser didn't post that picture. Actually, he/she hasn't been on for awhile.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> GREAT PICS, HENRY. YOU LOOK _SO _SEXY, IT HURTS.



I said comment, not lie T_T


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2007)

Close enough, buddy. Deal. :3


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

coriander, why is your picture so small'?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Close enough, buddy. Deal. :3



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah



You should be flattered by her comments. What were you expecting? For her to call you ugly?


----------



## Michi (Feb 28, 2007)

shanequa's pretty.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Feb 28, 2007)

Michi said:


> shanequa's pretty.



My big head nikki :amazed She gets straight to the point, lol. But thanks for the compliment


----------



## Ray (Feb 28, 2007)

Kyon
#1 You are not ugly


----------



## Jessica (Feb 28, 2007)

Aw, Kyon. You need some confidence!

You're not ugly at all. I agree with you though, it may be time for a haircut.. And when you do get a haircut, definitely post some pictures. I'd like to see if you'd look how I think you would with shorter hair.


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 28, 2007)

Chibi-usa: I love the shirt 

Kyon: You aren't ugly at all


----------



## ̣ (Feb 28, 2007)

Kyon: Will they use scissors ?


----------



## PinkyLuXun (Mar 1, 2007)

Orochix said:


> being short is good no need to cry.
> I like asian chick.



JESUS CHRIST!!!
OMG... what the hell this guy been saying all the time here... >.<

*I'm very lol to read some of his post...


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 1, 2007)

i say jannoy is the second one from my right.. cuz shes wearing PANTS!!


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 1, 2007)

Mizu said:


> i say jannoy is the second one from my right.. cuz shes wearing PANTS!!



*NO!* 

That's my friend, Alex.

Actually, that turd turned out good. I'll edit my post and add a pic of him now.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Jannoy, I love you.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 1, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> Jannoy, I love you.





Why sad?

And I love you too! 

*@Mizu:* Mou, I seriously hope you were joking. >.>


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 1, 2007)

I was joking. I think you are the second one from my left. with the leg warmers/high socks.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 1, 2007)

Mizu said:


> I was joking. I think you are the second one from my left. with the leg warmers/high socks.



Close, but not quite. :3

Hint: black shoes.

search my recent posts and one of you guys might find the answer >.>


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2007)

your the one sorta in the moddle
croching down
with the two black braclets intertwined
am i right?
YOSHA?


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> your the one sorta in the moddle
> croching down
> with the two black braclets intertwined
> am i right?
> YOSHA?



...did you go to hoon's before you came here? 

*EDIT;*

*@Suzuhiko:* Aww, how cute! That's your bunny, right?


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2007)

SUZUHIKO HAS A KICKASS BUNNY <3

@Jannoy - Cuteness.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my god, Suzuhiko. That is the cutest bunny I have ever seen.


----------



## Fancy (Mar 1, 2007)

^You look so much like Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think I have heard that one yet, but thank you. Scarlett Johansson is very classy.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 1, 2007)

@Euthanasia OMG I dont know how one person can be so hot (BH) and cute at the same time!


----------



## B (Mar 1, 2007)

OMGOSH THE BUNNY! <3333333


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> @Euthanasia OMG I dont know how one person can be so hot (BH) and cute at the same time!



I'm a shapeshifter. ;D


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 1, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> I'm a shapeshifter. ;D



haha  Of course


----------



## blue_duck (Mar 1, 2007)

Suzuhiko that bunny rabbit is jawesome! =D


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 1, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> I'm a shapeshifter. ;D



NIce pictah euthanasia.
I dont mind if you post more


----------



## Heida (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Suz  I loveeedddd your bunny  so cute
@Jan lovely


----------



## keiiya (Mar 1, 2007)

*Suzuhiko*@ Yo*u* have a *ninja *living at yo*ur* house? :amazed 
The _bunny _is only _trying _to get its caffeine fix. So eatable! <3333333

*Lien*@ Those are _nice _piccies Lien. Are they from the show at *UCL*?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Mar 1, 2007)

Lien is so pretty <333333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 1, 2007)

Lien, you need to show your moves and see your dancing... awesome pics too.  ^_^

Suz... you have a bunny wabbit? And he/she drinks Pepsi?? XD


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2007)

Lien, I love the first pic so much!


----------



## Ray (Mar 2, 2007)

Gorgeous Euthanasia  
Lien like I always put you are very pretty.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2007)

RecklessWINja, I like what I see.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 2, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> RecklessWINja, I like what I see.



Why thank you 

Im a little late with my comments but Euhtanasia your are one of the most gorgeous members on this site.

Lien also beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Smoke (Mar 2, 2007)

uhh, 
how old are you darky^sonic?
you look like you're under 14


----------



## Gamble (Mar 2, 2007)

Schecter said:


> uhh,
> how old are you darky^sonic?
> you look like you're under 14



I would have guessed a bit younger.


@RecklessWinja

That's your actual eye color? You have very nice eyes.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2007)

*wishes for picture comments too*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 2, 2007)

Euthanasia is so pretty!
So is Lien !
I wish I was you two!

darky^sonic, I hope you haven't been reading some of these threads! There's some stuff 10 year olds shouldn't know! Jk...


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2007)

I <3 Lien.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thankies to all. <3

And yeah, I'm the one in the middle, bending over in the gray sweater. =/



And all of NF is so pwetty~ 

*EDIT;

@FifiLynn*: That's cute! Really nice hair!

Mine is just long and I don't know what to do with it. D:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 3, 2007)

FifiLynn's cute. :S


----------



## Kyon (Mar 3, 2007)

I guess I balance out FifiLynn's utter smexyness then?

...The anime world needs more girls like her.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 3, 2007)

Kyon, did you really have shorter hair now?

I.. can't tell...


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 3, 2007)

Kyon said:


> I guess I balance out FifiLynn's utter smexyness then?
> 
> ...The anime world needs more girls like her.



You're beautiful and I love you!!!


----------



## Kyon (Mar 3, 2007)

I was like "TRIM D<" and the barber was like "OKAY "

...Maybe at that angle you can't see it, but I no longer have long-ish bangs. Maybe I'll post another pic to see differences...


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 3, 2007)

Seto, those were for your eyes only I told you!!! bwah<3


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

FifiLynn, my friend had her hair that way for a while.

It looks good, though if you do it to much, your hair gets all sorts of jacked.


----------



## Dave (Mar 3, 2007)

no jannoy
i didint look in the FC


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 3, 2007)

fifilynn, thats pretty much the sweetes hair i've ever seen. I'm jelouse.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 3, 2007)

Fifilynn has the awesomest hair in the world!!!!


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 3, 2007)

Euthanasia, you have THE cutest kitty awwww


----------



## Jessica (Mar 3, 2007)

Haha. Tea_and_Cookies! I *LOVE* you!!!


----------



## quizzlix?! (Mar 3, 2007)

chibi is cute in "girl talk"....I like teh bunny...or was that a kitty?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice pictures Zaru!


----------



## Heida (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice pics Zaru


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

haaaaaaaaalllfffliiiiffe.

Zaru. Cute pictures. <3


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> haaaaaaaaalllfffliiiiffe.



It was quite predictable that you would notice that of all things


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

Zaru said:


> It was quite predictable that you would notice that of all things



Haha. Damn, you know me to well.


----------



## B (Mar 3, 2007)

FifiLynn I love ur hairs and glasses :3 <3


----------



## nat (Mar 3, 2007)

Lazt you're handsome 

I demand you to post some naughty pic in BH!


----------



## keiiya (Mar 3, 2007)

_Nice _vid Ray. Nice dancing too.   

_*feels slightly dizzy*_


----------



## Ray (Mar 3, 2007)

keiiya said:


> _Nice _vid Ray. Nice dancing too.
> 
> _*feels slightly dizzy*_



I don't know why I move the camera for.  
It is late but I did say I would get a dance one up. Why I made it public?
I blame Saturday.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 3, 2007)

nat said:


> Lazt you're handsome
> 
> I demand you to post some naughty pic in BH!



lol, thanks Nat.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 3, 2007)

Cute, Ray.


----------



## Ray (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Sakura 

Ninamori your hair is fitting. You look adorable.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice new monnyhair. <3


----------



## ninamori (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks and thanks! 

i was getting so tired of my old hair. it was long and heavy, and long hair just isn't me. SO IT'S ALL OFFFFFFFFFF. :]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 3, 2007)

Monmon had a hair cut??? :]

ah shoot, everyone's cutting their locks... even me ;___;

Love the look though, Monmon. Suits you best! <3


----------



## Sakura (Mar 3, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> thanks and thanks!
> 
> i was getting so tired of my old hair. it was long and heavy, and long hair just isn't me. SO IT'S ALL OFFFFFFFFFF. :]



It looks nicer, I think.


----------



## keiiya (Mar 3, 2007)

Omg omg omg omg !
Monny, I agree yo*ur* hair looks _adoorbell_. Great _look _and it really suits yo*u* loads.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

Monny, its funny how different you look with short hair.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 3, 2007)

Ninamori, very nice picture. Glad to see you enjoy your new hairstyle.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2007)

Whoa, yeh, that hair's pretty sick.


----------



## B (Mar 4, 2007)

Nina I lurve ur haircut. :3 <3


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 4, 2007)

@Ninamori: It looks nice! 

I really need to do something with my hair. It's just long and boring.


----------



## B (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to have super short hair, but then I wanna have it long. :X I r torn between hairstyles.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw. B.    <3


----------



## B (Mar 4, 2007)

:3                   .


----------



## Jessica (Mar 4, 2007)

Ninamori, you are stunning!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 4, 2007)

Orunnie~


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 4, 2007)

Orenny and ninnymo make me feel sad and inadequate as a female


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2007)

O-Ren's hair is win. :amazed


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 4, 2007)

im going to have to work out so much to make up for my fugliness if i plan to 

win the internets


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> im going to have to work out so much to make up for my fugliness if i plan to
> 
> win the internets



What fugliness? I don't see any.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2007)

Ninamori looks like a real life version of Fuuko from Flame of Recca xDD

She just needs a headband


----------



## ninamori (Mar 4, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Monmon had a hair cut??? :]
> 
> ah shoot, everyone's cutting their locks... even me ;___;
> 
> Love the look though, Monmon. Suits you best! <3


thanks. <3 (prob 'cause it's spring)


Sakura said:


> It looks nicer, I think.


thank yooooou~ :3


keiiya said:


> Omg omg omg omg !
> Monny, I agree yo*ur* hair looks _adoorbell_. Great _look _and it really suits yo*u* loads.


thanks. :3 (hahaha quoting that made me realize what a pain it must be for you to write posts. xD)


the hero complex said:


> Monny, its funny how different you look with short hair.


yup.  I cut off over half of my hair


Lazt said:


> Ninamori, very nice picture. Glad to see you enjoy your new hairstyle.


thanks. :3 Though I must admit it looks a lot better in the picture than in real life


OoNoiRoO said:


> Whoa, yeh, that hair's pretty sick.


thanks


B said:


> Nina I lurve ur haircut. :3 <3


thanks :]


Jannoy said:


> @Ninamori: It looks nice!
> 
> I really need to do something with my hair. It's just long and boring.


I like growing mine really long then cutting it all off. It's a lot of fun. :]


B said:


> I want to have super short hair, but then I wanna have it long. :X I r torn between hairstyles.


grow it really long then chop it off. 


Euthanasia said:


> Ninamori, you are stunning!


Thanks. :]


troublesum-chan said:


> Orenny and ninnymo make me feel sad and inadequate as a female


>[

no. >[!


Jotun said:


> Ninamori looks like a real life version of Fuuko from Flame of Recca xDD
> 
> She just needs a headband


Thanks. :] My hair's too short for a ponytail, though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 4, 2007)

Your hair is lovely Kori. It looks cute


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 4, 2007)

Kori, your hair turned out nice! :3 
Much better than anything I could do on my own. 

@Ninamori: I am so tempted to have it cut now. My bangs are all up in my eyes too.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 4, 2007)

O-Ren, very beautiful!

The White Fang, I think you look less like you are in deep thought and more like you are glaring at an unseen person and wondering what they are doing.

Paracetamol Boy, words cannot describe how pretty you are. I'm very envious.


----------



## Iria (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone has such kick ass hair! Ninamori. O-Ren. Paracetamol Boy. 

*jealous jealous jealous*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 4, 2007)

ninamori's new hair is so cute!
Paracetamol Boy' too!


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 4, 2007)

Orenny!!!

Very pretty.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 4, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy/Kori, I wish I looked as good as you when my hair is short D:


----------



## Kyon (Mar 4, 2007)

O-Ren. 

Ninamori. 

Paracetamol Boy. 

Forums are full of beautiful people. Back to WoW~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2007)

Iria said:


> Everyone has such kick ass hair! Ninamori. O-Ren. Paracetamol Boy.
> 
> *jealous jealous jealous*


Yeah, because your hair sucks so much.


----------



## Twizted (Mar 4, 2007)

@ Mia: cool pics. I like your glasses.


----------



## KanjiTranslater (Mar 4, 2007)

How come no one is commenting on my picture?

I'm the best looking, am I not?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 5, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy is owed a modeling contract.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 5, 2007)

For some reason I saw the second to last pic in Paracetomol Boy's lineup and thought "she looks remarkably like a Nagato Yuki (from Haruhi) with those glasses and hairstyle" XD


----------



## cygnus (Mar 5, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> So many changing hairstyles, they look cute though. Maybe I should cut mine ...hehe.



 Make it a "Britney"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2007)

KanjiTranslater said:


> How come no one is commenting on my picture?
> 
> I'm the best looking, am I not?


It's because you're not Paracetamol Boy. I know how you feel.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 5, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's because you're not Paracetamol Boy. I know how you feel.



lol, made me burst out laughing. so true.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2007)

KanjiTranslater said:


> I'm the best looking, am I not?



That post deserves more lulz


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 5, 2007)

I POSTED!!!! EDDIE COMMANDS THAT YO CHECK THAT SHIT OUT BOY.


----------



## Fang (Mar 5, 2007)

My birds deserve love too.


----------



## ZE (Mar 5, 2007)

Edit::::::::::::::::This is for discussion, I posted my pic here. What I perfect guy am i.


----------



## calarius (Mar 5, 2007)

well i posted my picture if anyone wants to see me


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 5, 2007)

Dude, you totally remind me of me for some reason. Even though we look kinda different.


----------



## ZE (Mar 5, 2007)

How about dividing the member pic thread in two, one for the boys other to the girls. Well, maybe in three, boys, normal girls and hot girls.


----------



## calarius (Mar 5, 2007)

that would be crazy not awsome


----------



## KrAcKhEaD (Mar 5, 2007)

Two in the pink, one in the stink
BTW. My camera makes my teeth look jacked, I don't know why


*Spoiler*: __ 








Edit: For all you clueless people who won't get the hint, I'm the guy on the far right**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2007)

I was bored. Here's the top 20 NF CamWhores:



On the left, the name of the camewhore. On the right, their amount of posts aka whorage.

Honestly, I expected Kori to be higher.


----------



## ninamori (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to be about number 4. but then I deleted about 20-30 posts all at once.....

:]

*is a whore  OR MAYBE JUST A REALLY OLD MEMBER. YEAH.*


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 5, 2007)

Huzzah.

Hans needs to catch the hell up.


----------



## Kyon (Mar 6, 2007)

calarius said:
			
		

> well i posted my picture if anyone wants to see me



Is your name Dash by any chance?

*paitently awaits votes*


----------



## Sakura (Mar 6, 2007)

^ LOL. <3333

Lord Yu's so badass, it hurts. 

@Kyon - White. :3 I dunno.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 6, 2007)

Lord Yu has a fro of kings


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 6, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> My birds deserve love too.


 
I love your birds!


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 6, 2007)

My look just says what I am- a Caucasian Yakuza Boss


----------



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was bored. Here's the top 20 NF CamWhores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to make that list.  
I am pacing myself so that I do not get all "cammed out."




Rio<Milk said:


> My look just says what I am- a Caucasian Yakuza Boss



Adorable! I love it!


----------



## calarius (Mar 6, 2007)

fuck you all talk about me


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 6, 2007)

^Jesus calarius, ego much?


----------



## 2D (Mar 6, 2007)

Kyon: black ftw.


----------



## calarius (Mar 6, 2007)

not ego low self esteem


----------



## Crowe (Mar 6, 2007)

Setosuke said:


> I remember Miss CCV! During my noobs days I had a secret crush on her


You're still in your noob days. *pwned gtfo burned*

I miss the older pic thread, especially the first one. There was this chick that made me go amg.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 6, 2007)

Ida is uber perdy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2007)

I always get Ida and Iria mixed up. 

But, umm... those pictures. Well, Ida is quite the looker!


----------



## Ida (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot, you two. 



> I always get Ida and Iria mixed up.


Yeah, I have that problem too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2007)

So, Ida, A/S/L?!?!


----------



## KrAcKhEaD (Mar 6, 2007)

Old pictures from IRC

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ida (Mar 6, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, Ida, A/S/L?!?!



Now I had to go back some pages and check how off topic it's ok to go in this thread. ^^'

14/Girl (...Shocking)/Oslo,  Norway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2007)

14? Are you sure? I guess they grow them different out in Norway. :amazed You look quite a bit older than that.


----------



## Sara (Mar 6, 2007)

*Ida and Dragoness are so awesome<3*


----------



## ZE (Mar 6, 2007)

Valentine, how about you show your face, there are guys with boobs you know. Unless you want to be addressed like a guy.


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 6, 2007)

.. >_________> I'd prefer to be anonymous


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm still of the opinion that Lord Yu's fro wins any and all picture threads simultaneously.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 6, 2007)

Ida said:


> 14/Girl (...Shocking)/Oslo, Norway.


z0mg 14? You look a lot older! 



Obito said:


> *Ida and Dragoness are so awesome<3*


awww!  thankee! XD Where's your pics!? huh? huh??  



Valentine said:


> .. >_________> I'd prefer to be anonymous


Your first pic made me lol XD
Awesome pikkas though!


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 6, 2007)

Am I missing something? 

Is there a trend for posting one's biceps going round? 

Nice pix btw, NF. Yosha.


----------



## O-Ren (Mar 6, 2007)

Kyon: Black


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 6, 2007)

^...yes, black

whew...it just took my like a half an hour to figure out that this thread was discussing all the pic on theother thread...i kept reading and wondering "where the hell are all the pictures???''..."I DONT UNDERSTAND!!!"


lol...there is something wrong with me today


----------



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2007)

Chevaux, you're beautiful.


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 6, 2007)

awww...your gonna make me cry, thank you!!!

(PS i love all of your comics in your sig...you have a very refreshing sense of humor)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 7, 2007)

Everyone looks so nice here.  I tend to break cameras lol.  =P


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 7, 2007)

dude...if we were both in highschool, id totally date you just cuz you like anime!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 7, 2007)

Me?  pfft if you were to see me, you'd know I have a train wreck of a face.  

But anime ftw.


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 7, 2007)

uhm...what does ftw mean???

and its the personality that counts...

plus, all your jiraiya stuff makes you cool...he kicks ass...kinda reminds me of my grandpa in a wierd kind of way, lol


----------



## Maverick (Mar 7, 2007)

ftw = for the win.

And are you implying that your grandpa is a super pervert like him as well?  Or that he reminds you of him due to his physical traits?  

PS:  I wish all girls thought like you.  =P


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 7, 2007)

oh...k thanx

uhm...lol...

he has some jiraiya-ish traits when we go out in public...like making the face in your avatar when he sees young women, or some of my friends, lol

and yes he has white hair and is very tall and strong, so both i guess

hes the kind of grandpa who is really excited to meet all of my dance team and high school friends on my b-day, lol.


----------



## Ida (Mar 7, 2007)

> 14? Are you sure? I guess they grow them different out in Norway.  You look quite a bit older than that.


Thanks, I guess it's a compliment. ^_^ Norway just do it better



> Ida and Dragoness are so awesome<3


Thanks a lot ^^



> z0mg 14? You look a lot older!


Thank you. And your picture looks really good, Dragoness. I love the style. 

Svenjamin, that dog is so adorable!

Chevaux, you're really cute. 

And Gene-chan, I love your hair!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2007)

Ida said:


> Thanks, I guess it's a compliment. ^_^ Norway just do it better


I suppose they do. Unless you get really old really fast, and look like a 40 year old when you're 20! :amazed

Now that would seriously put a damper on things.


----------



## Ida (Mar 7, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose they do. Unless you get really old really fast, and look like a 40 year old when you're 20! :amazed
> 
> Now that would seriously put a damper on things.



Yeah, thanks for not scaring me. ^^'


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 7, 2007)

Ida said:


> Chevaux, you're really cute.


 hmm...thanx but that comin from the girl who could be a model, geez your gorgeous.

im so jelous 

@gene-chan...i LOVE the hair, i wish i had the guts to do something drastic like that to mine!!!

@Jonas: your a pimp!!! (lmao)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 7, 2007)

Jonas that shot with the expression on your face just cracks me up. Fantastic.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 7, 2007)

o_w, cute pictures.
It makes me sad your friend is wearing an MSI shirt though, they're a bunch of dicks.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks! 

Really? Alot of my friends are MSI fans, actually.  But, I did hear that they were dicks when a friend of mine went to see them live.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 7, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> thanks!
> 
> Really? Alot of my friends are MSI fans, actually.  But, I did hear that they were dicks when a friend of mine went to see them live.



Yeah. My friends band played a show with him, and when I was setting up equipment with some people for the show, they told us that we had to leave because there were 'too many people' backstage, even though we were supposed to be there. When we didn't leave immediately, they made a huge fuss about it. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow.  That sucks.  Just shows what being famous can do to people. 
oh, and I love your sig/ava set.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 7, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> Wow.  That sucks.  Just shows what being famous can do to people.
> oh, and I love your sig/ava set.



Yeaah. =/

And thank you.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 7, 2007)

@Chevaux: lol, nah ^^ 

@Shrooms: I was thinking of Mario's expression when I, beforehand, thought of uploading it to NF. Then I lol'd right after the pic was taken.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 7, 2007)

Ida said:


> Thank you. And your picture looks really good, Dragoness. I love the style.


Awww thankee! 

I love svenjamen's dog! He's uber cute!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sven, Thats so cool, Postin pics of your doggie!! 

Hes a black lab?


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

@ Ero - I'm wondering if one of these days you're going to take a picture outside of your room/house.     Cute none the less.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 7, 2007)

Ero's collection of Naruto stuff amazes me everytime


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL, I will this weekend, Ill be out with friends. I work so much Im usually too tired to go anywhere.. 

 Thank you Dragonness


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 7, 2007)

you're going to take pictures outside of your room?! Heh.
I think I actually posted pictures that weren't taken by me today. Heh.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL, yea. all my pictures were taken by me


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 7, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Thank you Dragonness


You are most welcome!


----------



## Dshadow1839 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sao_Sakura...youre gorgeous ^_^ 

Nice smile btw


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 7, 2007)

@Ero...OMG...your naruto collection is HUGE!!! *sooo jelous*. do you cosplay a lot??? you should post a cosplay pic, lol.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 7, 2007)

Aw, Sao_Sakura!!


----------



## Svenjamin (Mar 8, 2007)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:


> Sven, Thats so cool, Postin pics of your doggie!!
> 
> Hes a black lab?


He sure is! Lucky for him I don't like beasiality because I tell ya, I'd... ok yuck maybe my wacky sense of humour isn't fit for *this* part of the forums  

But seriously, he's the cutest dog ever. He just turned 7 and every day I've had him since I got him I give him a hug and I do this weird little puppy talk to him.

"AWW YESH YUU ARR YESH YUU ARR"


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 8, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> He sure is! Lucky for him I don't like beasiality because I tell ya, I'd... ok yuck maybe my wacky sense of humour isn't fit for *this* part of the forums
> 
> But seriously, he's the cutest dog ever. He just turned 7 and every day I've had him since I got him I give him a hug and I do this weird little puppy talk to him.
> 
> "AWW YESH YUU ARR YESH YUU ARR"




awww...men who are nice to animals: major turn on!!!


----------



## Ida (Mar 8, 2007)

> awww...men who are nice to animals: major turn on!!!


Definitly  

*Sao_Sakura*; you're so pretty!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Sao Sakura is hawt. I hope my GF doesn't get on NF and see this. 
-__-lll


----------



## Tiger (Mar 8, 2007)

Euthanasia - thanks for re-affirming my belief that Canadian chicks are the hottest around!   

Love the Black Lab, btw, I want one.

-HE


----------



## Sakura (Mar 8, 2007)

Mizu <3333 x] Nice siggy btw :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 8, 2007)

My hair is getting so long that it gets in my eyes D:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 8, 2007)

Sao Sakura is so pretty! And doggi-niisan is cute. I like your hair.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 8, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> Sao Sakura is so pretty! And doggi-niisan is cute. I like your hair.



Really? I should forget to wash my hair more often XD


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 8, 2007)

No one noticing me  .. oh well.


----------



## Kyon (Mar 8, 2007)

HinataEclipse said:


> Euthanasia - thanks for re-affirming my belief that Canadian chicks are the hottest around!



Ayup. Go Canadian women!


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 8, 2007)

@kyon...nice sig...love the comic!!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2007)

Everyone here looks so wonderful.. I love you guys.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2007)

No one lieks my birdies after bath picture?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 8, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Mizu <3333 x] Nice siggy btw :3



Haha, sounds cool coming a  hottie.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 8, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No one lieks my birdies after bath picture?


I doooooo!!!!!!



Mizu has cool hair 
And I love your expression in that pic too


----------



## Dshadow1839 (Mar 8, 2007)

@Euthanasia...just saw your pics, looking good too. 

And the birdies pic...I musta missed...gotta go look for it now. Curse this slow work computer


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 8, 2007)

You guys are all so cute


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 8, 2007)

Doggie Nii-san said:


> Really? I should forget to wash my hair more often XD



thatts hot


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 8, 2007)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> No one noticing me  .. oh well.



You are a cutie! I enjoy your hair.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 8, 2007)

Rotc girl where can I get that hat 



> thatts hot



Thanks XD


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 8, 2007)

@Ash: i totally wish i could be a super rock star like you!!!

@Element: wlecome to the boards!!!

@Rotc: I like the black hair...and i LOVE your pictar!!!


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 8, 2007)

@chevaux: Thank you!...but I can't dance so you have me beat there...
@Euthanasia: you=gorgeous


----------



## Dshadow1839 (Mar 8, 2007)

@Ash: I want a blue horse!


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Mar 8, 2007)

@dshadow1839: Told you it was every childs dream ^.^


----------



## Dshadow1839 (Mar 8, 2007)

@Ash: That you did...and no Im not on my way out the door to go buy one.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 9, 2007)

hara_karikitty, you look quite delicious... 

What happened to your fingers?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Mar 9, 2007)

@Doggy Nii-san: I think my friend got it from Hip Wa Zee, but I'm not sure.

@Chevaux: Thanks


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 9, 2007)

Ida is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 9, 2007)

As expected of you mss CCV, 
Lobely pictahs


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 9, 2007)

OH MY GOD CCV IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Ida (Mar 9, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> Ida is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute



Thank you so much.  


*hara_karikitty*, you look so gorgeous! 

*Jannoy*, you're so freaking cute. 

*Miss CCV*, you look beautiful (you look like one of my friends).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2007)

CCV is trying to establish her camwhore supremacy! :amazed


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 9, 2007)

Omg Heida, that's just so cute 

and hawt XD


----------



## Ida (Mar 9, 2007)

*Heida*, you are soo pretty!


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 9, 2007)

saves Heida's pix


----------



## Heida (Mar 9, 2007)

> Omg Heida, that's just so cute
> 
> and hawt XD


O rlly ;D y thank you <3


> Heida, you are soo pretty!


Thank you Ida  you're so cute and nice 


> saves Heida's pix


 your not gonna do that Clod or you'll have to pay


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 9, 2007)

Heida said:


> your not gonna do that Clod or you'll have to pay


 
i already did it, so tell me how to pay


----------



## B (Mar 9, 2007)

Heida <333333333


Shishou, you two are cute togethor. :3


----------



## Fancy (Mar 9, 2007)

Aw, cute couple. ;D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 9, 2007)

Heida... <3333333333333333333 Cute :3

Shishou: >__>;


----------



## Heida (Mar 9, 2007)

B <333333333333333333333


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Cute couple indeed 

Looking smexy there Heida

Is that you Laura?


----------



## Heida (Mar 9, 2007)

@Mario  ty
@Light thanks ;D


----------



## Shishou (Mar 9, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Shishou: >__>;


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 9, 2007)

Shishou said:


>


GTFO! **


----------



## Shishou (Mar 9, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> GTFO! **



I love you too Mario.  If only you were a woman...


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 9, 2007)

Heida, you have natural beauty! lucky!

and Shishou yes you two are cuteee :3


----------



## Heida (Mar 9, 2007)

thank you FifiLynn


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 9, 2007)

Shishou said:


> I love you too Mario.  If only you were a woman...


You got a woman, now fuck off. :3


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 9, 2007)

@Shishou: Awww!!! 

@Heida Gorgeous!!! 

@ZE: oooh...your cute!!!

@Jonas: still a pimp, lol!!!

@LMA: You look good in glasses!!!

@Miss CCV: Your so pretty!!!

@Jannoy: too cute!!!


im gonna go pout in a corner now...you are all so adorable!!!


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2007)

SD.. Remember.. one day. It'll happen. And we'll be enjoying a nice dinner of kare-kare.


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 9, 2007)

^how about posting your pic at the member picture thread..


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2007)

I already have. I even put it in the FC.. you missed it?


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 9, 2007)

^u did?i never saw it..


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2007)

discuss       here

Prepare to say yes.


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 9, 2007)

^how old are you?


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2007)

20.. you're 18 right?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice posters in the back XD


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2007)

Two girls kissing above naked women sitting next to the pool with Pink Floyd album covers painted on their backs? Yeah, I have sweet dreams.


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 9, 2007)

^yeah, im 18


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 9, 2007)

@suzuhiko
thanks..


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 9, 2007)

Maverick...i think your a total cutie!!!   id totally date you!!!!












(but that might be kinda weird considering im still in high school)


----------



## Sakura (Mar 9, 2007)

Miss CCV is back and better than ever 

Jonas! You had more people at your party than I did. Fuck you.

Heida's sexy. :3

Shishou <33333

FifiLynn, I looove your style. Seriously.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 9, 2007)

Fifilynn, that shirt looks awesome.

Silver Dagger, awesome looks. ^^


Sakura said:


> Jonas! You had more people at your party than I did. Fuck you.


My birthday parties are no better, as I spend them with my dog and cat. 
Shishou's pics still make me puke =/


----------



## Sakura (Mar 9, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> My birthday parties are no better, as I spend them with my dog and cat.
> Shishou's pics still make me puke =/



Invite more people. o_O
lol. they're cute though. xD


----------



## silver_dagger (Mar 9, 2007)

> Silver Dagger, awesome looks. ^^


thanks..^_^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Invite more people. o_O
> lol. they're cute though. xD


I do, but no one comes. And Shishou's pics... he sold his soul to Satan, *barfs*


Chevaux said:


> Maverick...i think your a total cutie!!!   id totally date you!!!!
> 
> (but that might be kinda weird considering im still in high school)


That's just wrong.


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 10, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> That's just wrong.



well i didnt mean it like THAT...i was just saying that Maverick is much cuter then he gives himself credit for!!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2007)

Heida! So pretty!!!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

Heida is so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute <33333333333333333333333

-lurves on Heida- ;D


----------



## cl0ud_ (Mar 10, 2007)

cardboard tube knight has the same sword as i do. ROCK ON!


----------



## Onslaught (Mar 10, 2007)

SippingFallenRaindrops on page 9=HAWT


The stereotype doesnt apply here,most people come on here expecting to see Revenge of the Nerds and they get met with hot chicks.WHATS THE DEAL??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 10, 2007)

Chevaux said:


> well i didnt mean it like THAT...i was just saying that Maverick is much cuter then he gives himself credit for!!!


I knew what you meant, silly. XD  *reps for U*


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

Matricha said:
			
		

> i already did it, so tell me how to pay


i dunno,i have to think about it 


> @Heida Gorgeous!!!


 thank you Chevaux


			
				Sakura said:
			
		

> Heida's sexy. :3


ty,but not as much as you :3


			
				Euthanasia said:
			
		

> Heida! So pretty!!!


 thanks


			
				Kimi said:
			
		

> Heida is so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute <33333333333333333333333


zomg  kimi 
-lurves on Kimi - ;D

@*FifiLynn* zomg girl you're so pretty 
@*silverdagger_001* Cutee
@*Maverick* Nice pictures 
@*tinoxtreme * i liek your second pic  :3
@*cardboard tube knight* cool pics *steals sword*
@*cl0ud* Nice pic =DD


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

esca doesn't know what he has, doesn't he? 

Probably does XD
EDIT: -lurves Heida back-


----------



## Onslaught (Mar 10, 2007)

After reading all the people posting about Heida being hot,I decided Id check it out myself,and I gotta say,I agree,you're hot,great eyes.


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

> After reading all the people posting about Heida being hot,I decided Id check it out myself,and I gotta say,I agree,you're hot,great eyes.


Y thank you  
@Kimi he knows ;D
-Lurves more on Kimi -


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 10, 2007)

Bwoaaahhhh nice pictahs sistah-chan xD
<3333333333333333333

rotfl @ retarde pictah, because it isnt retarded at all


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

Heida said:


> Y thank you
> @Kimi he knows ;D
> -Lurves more on Kimi -


 
I thought as much XD

-lurves more on Heida too -

We need more love smilies D:

EDIT: I am now an ANBU squad Leader


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you brother <3333333333333333
and im poking my cheek on the second pic,retarded 
NOw i wanna see your new haircut,i order you 


> *I thought as much XD
> *
> -lurves more on Heida too -
> 
> We need more love smilies D:


well its not rlly important anyway .-.
-LURVES EVEN MORE ON KIMI- 
and yes we do need more smilies xD
EDIT:you are my superior


----------



## Onslaught (Mar 10, 2007)

I say we need more pics of Heida  shes beautiful,especially her eyes,they're gorgeous.That would make that thread alot better


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 10, 2007)

Heida said:


> thank you brother <3333333333333333
> and im poking my cheek on the second pic,retarded
> NOw i wanna see your new haircut,i order you



Yes sir !!!!!  
But I look like death right now ......
First I need to take a shower, because I just came home from work.
Then maybe I'll show you my new haircut xD


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

Heida said:


> well its not rlly important anyway .-.
> -LURVES EVEN MORE ON KIMI-
> and yes we do need more smilies xD
> EDIT:you are my superior


 
's Heida

I'll probably post mine when I'm 16 (about a year ), even then, I'll look ugly ><


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

zomg ok but i wanna see the pic now  pls?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

My camera is gone  My dad took it to his business trip :S

Maybe my birthday party ;D


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

im coming to the bday party too then


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

October 25th 

Oh wait, that's months away >< Idon't usually have parties =/


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 10, 2007)

The last page of the member pic thread is practically made of win aka beautiful people.


----------



## Snickers (Mar 10, 2007)

ZOOOOOMGGG KAWAAAAAAIII CUTE !!!!


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

@Onslaught  thank you
@JES ok i'll wait 
@Kimi ok im coming there on 25 oct then 
@IA


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh yea, Heida you look extremely sweet. Wonderful.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

By the time you see me, I'll probably have braces XD


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

@*IA*  i feel loved xDDD
 Kimi im buying a ticket to IDONTKNOWWHERE right now


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

To... the Berry Garden


----------



## Heida (Mar 10, 2007)

ok got that


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

I love it when people wonder where I got my location thingie (not that I'm implieing your one of them Heida =P)


*Spoiler*: _Amano Tsukiko - B.G ~Black Guitar + Berry Garden_ 






> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Stop! Fallin' love with me again_[/FONT]
> _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You're fate to be happy with me[/FONT]_
> _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stop! Call my name everlasting, to lost your voice[/FONT]_
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
> ...







I love this song <3 It's so fun and jumpy, unlike half of her other songs =/


----------



## tinoxtreme (Mar 10, 2007)

All I have to say is woot for Heida.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 10, 2007)

I want fifilyn's t shirt 

and I'm lovin' Maverick's hat 

and Heida is uber perdy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2007)

For anyone who wants to join we've got a Nat fanclub...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 10, 2007)

Why are there so many hot girls on NF now?


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 11, 2007)

I want B's puppy!!


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 11, 2007)

^ i want your little dragons!!! they are sooo cute ...did you draw them yourself???


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2007)

RecklessWINja said:


> Why are there so many hot girls on NF now?


 
Now? Were they ugly before?


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 11, 2007)

Chevaux said:


> ^ i want your little dragons!!! they are sooo cute ...did you draw them yourself???


awww thankee! lol 
Yeah I did using paint  XDD


----------



## B (Mar 11, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> I want B's puppy!!



Wish it was mine. :<


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 11, 2007)

owwwwww 


*steal it!! *


----------



## B (Mar 11, 2007)

That's what I was planning. >:3


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

*MaverickAS23* - you have a nice smile and you're very cute. <3
*B* - puppies.     cute pictures like always. 
*The White Fang* - I like your facial expressions in pictures. They always make me laugh a little bit in a good way. [no offense in anyway].
*Monkeydude*- I like your shirt. =3


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Suzu*, the bunnies are so cute!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 11, 2007)

Bunny freeloaders!!!!


----------



## Crowe (Mar 11, 2007)

Long time no see abf


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a weakness for small cute things. Those freeloading rabbits are great.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2007)

Abf is as pretty as I has been lead to believe 

B is still the cutest Loli 

Suz, when you say it's your hosue and they are freeloading...



Shroomsday said:


> I have a weakness for small cute things.



This sounds like part of a pussy joke. Have you ben watching Allo Allo?


----------



## abfluvver (Mar 11, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Long time no see abf


O-ho-ho, indeed.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 11, 2007)

hehe! Zaru's got the whole cam-pose thing going on XDDDD 
awesomes


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

Zaru > every other guy. Seriously.

Dragoness_Noush, I LOVE your glasses. =3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2007)

Maka-Maka avatars? D:

Excellent


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 11, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Dragoness_Noush, I LOVE your glasses. =3


haha! lol Thankee! 
I may have to get new ones soon though


----------



## Darth Payne (Mar 12, 2007)

Tell me honestly guys.......



Am I ugly?


----------



## Kyon (Mar 12, 2007)

[creepy] I'd stick it in your pooper. [/creepy]


----------



## Darth Payne (Mar 12, 2007)

Kyon said:


> [creepy] I'd stick it in your pooper. [/creepy]


I'm never coming to NF again.

That aside, what do you guys seriously think?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

Darth Payne said:


> Tell me honestly guys.......
> 
> 
> 
> Am I ugly?



I think you're rather cute.
I'd hit on you, but I don't know how old you are. =/


----------



## Darth Payne (Mar 12, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I think you're rather cute.
> I'd hit on you, but I don't know how old you are. =/


Thanks.  I'm 14. And you?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

Darth Payne said:


> Thanks.  I'm 14. And you?



Oh gosh, I would have gotten in trouble if I hadn't of said cute. xD

I'm much older, like by 6 years. ><


----------



## Darth Payne (Mar 12, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Oh gosh, I would have gotten in trouble if I hadn't of said cute. xD
> 
> I'm much older, like by 6 years. ><


I'm tall for my age though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2007)

Darth Payne said:


> Tell me honestly guys.......
> 
> 
> 
> Am I ugly?



... *is unable to admit that a guy is even nice looking*

Sorry someone cast homophobia on me.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

Darth Payne said:


> I'm tall for my age though.



Haha. I'm short for my age.
That doesn't change that I'd be a pedo for liking someone so young.  
These things are frowned upon. =/


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2007)

In Virginia the age of consent is technically 15 or 16 years old. However as long as the age difference doesn't gap past four years in difference, it isn't frowned upon...for the most part.

*random tidbit of info*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

im bored, i might make a thread with my cell phone number on it and see how many NFers call/prank me . Ya its late i might watch a movie as well =0


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> In Virginia the age of consent is technically 15 or 16 years old. However as long as the age difference doesn't gap past four years in difference, it isn't frowned upon...for the most part.
> 
> *random tidbit of info*



Lol. Well, it would be a 6 year gap. xD


----------



## Ida (Mar 12, 2007)

*Zaru* = Teh smex.

*Kyon*, that smile is soo adorable XD


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Lol. Well, it would be a 6 year gap. xD



I get 12 years old girls hitting on me whenever I visited my old middle school last year, cause I like having talks with my old history teacher. That was weird moment to feel for me.

No one lieks me pictures?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I get 12 years old girls hitting on me whenever I visited my old middle school last year, cause I like having talks with my old history teacher. That was weird moment to feel for me.
> 
> No one lieks me pictures?



Lol. That happens to me when I visit my old high school music teacher.

I like your pictures.


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Lol. That happens to me when I visit my old high school music teacher.



But there is something incredibly disturbing as twelve and thirteen year old girls trying to flaunt their non-existant assists to me.  



> I like your pictures.



Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2007)

The only girls interested in me seem to be 14 year olds...I guess I should move to Canada...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 12, 2007)

@ Obito:
lol!!!!!  Love the pic 

@ monkeydude:
.... that looks like a MCR jacket  <333


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 12, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> @ monkeydude:
> .... that looks like a MCR jacket  <333



It IS a MCR jacket


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 12, 2007)

ZOMG!!!!! 
How'd you get that!? OOOO


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

Monkeydude, replace the black with red and its my old marching band uniform.
I think I still have it somewhere. >__>


----------



## Sara (Mar 12, 2007)

*@DN: Thankyouuu.*
*@Monkeydude: Yes it does......IT IS?!?!?!?! omg! I'm wearing my MCR shirt right now! *


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 12, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Monkeydude, replace the black with red and its my old marching band uniform.
> I think I still have it somewhere. >__>


 you were in a marching band?  awesomes!



Obito said:


> *@DN: Thankyouuu.*
> *@Monkeydude: Yes it does......IT IS?!?!?!?! omg! I'm wearing my MCR shirt right now! *


You're welcommmeeeeeee XDDD
 you have an MCR shirt!?
T__T Why am I missing out on all the MCR stuffs?


----------



## Haruka (Mar 12, 2007)

LW, you're so vulgar!!!! <3333


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 12, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> ZOMG!!!!!
> How'd you get that!? OOOO



I bought it on ebay


----------



## Sara (Mar 12, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> you were in a marching band?  awesomes!
> 
> 
> You're welcommmeeeeeee XDDD
> ...


*haha*
*btw, I LOOOOOOVE YOU GLASSES. x]*


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 12, 2007)

Monkeydude said:


> I bought it on ebay


z0mg!!!
Why have I never thought of that?..... I bet that cost loads!! 



Obito said:


> *haha*
> *btw, I LOOOOOOVE YOU GLASSES. x]*


XDDDD Thankee!
I love your Sasuke hair <33333


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 12, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> z0mg!!!
> Why have I never thought of that?..... I bet that cost loads!!



Around $90-$100 i think.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 12, 2007)

ooo Thats not too bad really 

It's a super super awesome jacket!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2007)

Why dont I get any comment ! 
I guess Im not gonna camwhore anymore


----------



## Heida (Mar 12, 2007)

*B* zomg girl so cutee
@*Suz **steals bunny*
@*Dragoness_Noush*  Pretty
@*JES* XD nice pic bro though you have to tidy up your room 
@*LW* adorable <33


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 12, 2007)

Haruka said:


> LW, you're so vulgar!!!! <3333


If you live in a guy's world, you have to speak seriously 

<333


Heida said:


> @*LW* adorable <33



thankies dear


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2007)

Heida said:


> @*JES* XD nice pic bro though you have to tidy up your room



My room is clean  , just a few things lying in zeh floor.
Is that bad ? 

@ Lovewitches ; Nice pictah


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 12, 2007)

Monkeydude is that a Vans belt!? 
I wants it T___T


----------



## Sara (Mar 12, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> z0mg!!!
> XDDDD Thankee!
> I love your Sasuke hair <33333


*D: Stalker!!!!!*


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 12, 2007)

owww dayum you caught me!!! >___<


----------



## Jessica (Mar 12, 2007)

gene_chan, that is some pretty wild hair! And it does make you look like Sasuke..

Mecha-Kisame, you are super cute!


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks. :3


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 13, 2007)

Wrong thread woman. D:

This is the discussion thread.


----------



## Kyon (Mar 13, 2007)

infinitexblossoms said:


> Yeah, um.
> 
> That'd be me. xDD
> 
> ._.;



Wrong thread, but you are indeed smexy.


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh.

..Shit.

LOL 

*runs off*


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 13, 2007)

Mecha-Kisame is a beautiful girl <3


----------



## Psychic (Mar 13, 2007)

@Zaru - Sweet sexiness!

@The White Fang - The Hawtness!

@lovewitches - that is indeed a finger! 

@gene_chan@ No, I think you look more like Sasuke, love the hair!

@Mecha-Kisame - Pretty!

@TaraFitz - You look like Natalie Portman with the Pink Hair!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2007)

I always thought Mecha was a guy.
I was wrong at that. 
Mecha you are attractive


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 13, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Monkeydude is that a Vans belt!?
> I wants it T___T



nope it's not a Vans belt  It's a danish brand


----------



## Jessica (Mar 13, 2007)

Haha, Monkeydude. Are those pirate shoes?


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 13, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> Haha, Monkeydude. Are those pirate shoes?



Indeed it is


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 13, 2007)

Mecha is perdy!! 

@monkeydude
You really have the most awesome clothes ever!!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 13, 2007)

So thats Mecha Kisame.

Evil but a nice example of a girl. 

that world of us


----------



## Sara (Mar 13, 2007)

*A-HA! GOTCHA D-N!*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 13, 2007)

W00t, finally found the discussion thread, the one on the first page of the picture thread was obsolete. Am I cute? o.o


----------



## Monkeydude (Mar 13, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> @monkeydude
> You really have the most awesome clothes ever!!!



Thanks


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 13, 2007)

**hides from Obito **

@ Monkeydude
You are muchly welcome! ^__^

@THC
I love your pics! ^__^ you look so innocent lol 
And I like your glasses  they are uber cool


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 13, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> @THC
> I love your pics! ^__^ you look so innocent lol
> And I like your glasses  they are uber cool



Aw thank you.
I like your glasses more.

I need to get mine adjusted, they keep falling down on my face.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 13, 2007)

I love looking at THC's pics  They're all so cute X3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

So that's what Clocko looks like! 

If not for the afro, what? It looks pretty good.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

The only reason I've got an afro is because it's spring break. I'm getting something presentable done to it this week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

You better post pics!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't worry, I was planning on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

Can you at least pretend that you weren't planning on it, but will now because I asked, just to make me feel better?


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, here's the honest truth. I wasn't really planning on posting them here, because I figured I'd just look like an ugly cam/attentionwhore. I was just going to send them to my friends. So when you didn't say I was the most unnactractive thing you've seen in years (you're probably lying anyway but I love you more for it), I decided I might as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh, so I persuaded you into posting them?! :amazed Thanks for humoring me.

It's always nice when someone doesn't say that about your pictures. Although, last time, nobody said anything about mine.  The one I've seen of you so far is good, I think you look good.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

What a great friend you are CMX.   You would make me look through 185 pages to look for a picture of you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

Chapter 143
Chapter 143


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 14, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Aw thank you.
> I like your glasses more.
> 
> I need to get mine adjusted, they keep falling down on my face.


You're welcome ^__^ lol
awwwww! 
and z0mg... Hot Fuzz ftw!!!!



@ Clocko...
I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

@CMX-They didn't say anything? I think you look great. I really like the *reflecting on my life, and how I suck* one. Great pose for you.

@Dragoness- Thanks!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

I only look good in 2 different poses! 

Any other angle, and I look like crap. Just ask Iria, she knows.

Thanks for the comment though. I'll be looking forward to your new hairstyle.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 14, 2007)

Tis' me o.o


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

Ray is hot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

Damn, Ray, you win again!


----------



## Ray (Mar 14, 2007)

I win? Whats my prize?

Thanks Clocko


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

CMX, I bet if you but a beanie on and stood outside, you'd look just as good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 14, 2007)

No doubt about it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

Your prize is my loyal friendship and eternal rivalry.

I bet if I put a beanie on and stood outside, I'd have to beat women away with my fists.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2007)

See? Even though the internet is so much fun, it's good to go outside every once in a while.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 14, 2007)

Ninamori 

You look awesome with your hair like that.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ninamori, you are extremely B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!

Also really photogenic!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2007)

T & C: Love the shirt and pose with it 

Monmon: Awesome looks, not to mention your short hair is sporting! ^^;


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 15, 2007)

Waaaah, Sakura has to go back and forth back and forth to see everyone's picciss and then comment on them 0_0


----------



## Shandi (Mar 15, 2007)

Ninamori, You have a great body, and a pretty face. 
I'd kill for your eyes, they look so big and pretty.


----------



## Fancy (Mar 15, 2007)

Ninamori is beautiful, I would kill for those eyes.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 15, 2007)

@ Oracular, you look sweet xD

@ Ninamori,  such a awesome pictaaaahhh *<333*
Wanna marry me ?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> @ Oracular, you look sweet xD
> 
> @ Ninamori,  such a awesome pictaaaahhh *<333*
> Wanna marry me ?



You'll have to fight me for her!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 15, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> You'll have to fight me for her!!!



I don't fight..... 
You dont want to hurt me do you ?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I don't fight.....
> You dont want to hurt me do you ?



No, I saw your picture... I'd be afraid to fight you.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 15, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> No, I saw your picture... I'd be afraid to fight you.



LoL
You are afraid of my pictah ?
Is it that horrible..... 
But as I already said, I dont want to fight you aswell.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LoL
> You are afraid of my pictah ?
> Is it that horrible.....
> But as I already said, I dont want to fight you aswell.



No, you are very far from ugly. 
Maybe I just don't want to damage your face???


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 15, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> No, you are very far from ugly.
> Maybe I just don't want to damage your face???



Pfew I guess I'm lucky that you dont want to damage my face. 
I have a fragile face so that would be gruelsome and painfull (for me!).
 
So how do we settle this ?


@ cygnus, Nice pictah !


----------



## Psychic (Mar 15, 2007)

@cygnus - It must be very hot in your room, lol.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 15, 2007)

I only wear a shirt when its absolutely necessary


----------



## Ray (Mar 15, 2007)

Tea looking good 
Shandi looking good as well


----------



## Shinobikitty (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if we are still posting pics but here is one of me... It is small so I will bring some more photos in and scan them at my job. 



I have blue eyes but they look brown here.... werid... anyways This is me!


----------



## Ray (Mar 15, 2007)

Hiya ShinobiKitty  
This is the picture discussion thread.
Please post pics in this one
rules


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

Posted in the wrong topic. rules

You are very beautiful though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 15, 2007)

I see what you did there 
For a minute of time we thought the exact same thing


----------



## Shinobikitty (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys I will posty it over there! lol :0)


----------



## Shinobikitty (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh And Thank you so much Jessica! You're so sweet! I love your kitty Avatar!!


----------



## whitecrowz (Mar 15, 2007)

I think I'll have some tea & cookies


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

I love your pictures, Valentine.


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you XDD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 15, 2007)

You changed your name Valentine 
I lurvvvv those pictahs *<333333333 *


----------



## Fall n fail (Mar 15, 2007)

cool picture shonobi kitty and i post a picure of myself in the future


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 15, 2007)

Aww, NF really does have alot of pretty people ^_^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2007)

@Ninamori and Tea and Cookies: It's always a pleasure to see you both, very nice pictures.


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 15, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> You changed your name Valentine
> I lurvvvv those pictahs *<333333333 *



>_________> dont reveal my true identity D:


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 15, 2007)

Shishou  lmao! What a brilliant pic!


----------



## Shishou (Mar 15, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Shishou  lmao! What a brilliant pic!



Yep yep.  Brilliant indeed.


----------



## Fancy (Mar 15, 2007)

Seashoe.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Mar 15, 2007)

yo!

How to introduce himself? ^^

How about this:

@Shishou: Hehe nice pic there don't we all <3 dinos?

as the others said, I also think that Tea & Cookies looks pretty (just like Ninamori)

...and now? *wants to chat* ^^


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

Hehe, Shishou.. I love that picture.


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 15, 2007)

Sakura's so jealous (where do you get the big emotion? Weill, insert that here) 0_0


----------



## ninamori (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everybody. :] and um.... yeah

nice dino, shitshoe.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 15, 2007)

Nimanori is so georgeous... 

@OW: That's the cutest picture you've posted so far...


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 15, 2007)

Which page is Nimanori's picture on? I'm curious now ^_^


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2007)

Sao Sakura said:


> Which page is Nimanori's picture on? I'm curious now ^_^



Latest page, 185.

She's so adorable.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2007)

She is indeed :3

But Shishou riding Dino, never saw it coming. =D


Euthanasia/Jessica... you look like a model. Nah, you HAVE to be. 
Either that, or an angel.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 16, 2007)

A model?? Haha, stop that.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 16, 2007)

Jessica said:


> A model?? Haha, stop that.



oh, it's true. I'm officoly jelouse of you and ninamori for being do damn pretty.

I'm jelouse of ocular wolf for the mad percings.

And I'm jelouse of Shishou for his amazing dino-ridding skills.

NF's coolness factors are off the charts


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 16, 2007)

wow euthanasia (or do i call you jessica...im so confused!!!) your gorgeous

im so jelous!!!


----------



## O-Ren (Mar 16, 2007)

Jessica is pretty.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 16, 2007)

O-Ren said:


> Jessica is pretty.



Right back at you.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> But Shishou riding Dino, never saw it coming. =D



You know it turned you on a little.  Admit it.

I was gonna post a pic of me with another chick.  But I decided I didn't want you to puke all over the thread in envy.  <3


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 16, 2007)

Euthanasia/Jessica is soooooooooooooo pretty!!! 
Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 16, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Euthanasia/Jessica is soooooooooooooo pretty!!!
> Your hair is gorgeous!



Want it?

I'll go ala Britney, wearing repulsive wigs until it grows back.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 16, 2007)

lol!!!!
I don't think your hair would suit me 

Don't go Britney!!!!


----------



## Heida (Mar 16, 2007)

Jessica so pretty
@cyg your room is a mess  anyways nice pic


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 16, 2007)

Pazuzu, thats an AWESOME picture.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 16, 2007)

Heida said:


> @cyg your room is a mess  anyways nice pic



Thanks mum 
<33333333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2007)

Shishou is becoming the American version of Jonas.... 

American Naranja. >__>  *barfs*


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Shishou is becoming the American version of Jonas....
> 
> American Naranja. >__>  *barfs*


Seriously, what will you ever gain from hating on other men?


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Shishou is becoming the American version of Jonas....



Sorry but I don't live in Sweden.  Where all girls are easy as hell to get and drunk.  

I can just snap my fingers in Sweden and have a small army of fangirls.  So comparing me to Orange is a big insult, you bastid.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2007)

Aww, did I touch a nerve? Tough.

You certainly act like him though.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 16, 2007)

Shishou said:


> Sorry but I don't live in Sweden.  Where all girls are easy as hell to get and drunk.
> 
> I can just snap my fingers in Sweden and have a small army of fangirls.  So comparing me to Orange is a big insult, you bastid.



............

I hope you do know that Sweden is a very GAY country right? those fangirls might have more than you expect ..


----------



## legan (Mar 16, 2007)

lovewitches said:


> ............
> 
> I hope you do know that Sweden is a very GAY country right? those fangirls might have more than you expect ..



XD OWNED....


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2007)

lovewitches said:


> ............
> 
> I hope you do know that Sweden is a very GAY country right? those fangirls might have more than you expect ..



Yes all Swedish women have penises.  Which brings up further questions about Orange.  Minus his sparles and Fairy-look.


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 16, 2007)

Shishou said:


> Yes all Swedish women have penises.  Which brings up further questions about Orange.  Minus his sparles and Fairy-look.



naaaw, so you are jealous of his Fairy-look and sparkley world of women?

Grab a skirt and move to Sweden already, you need to find your manliness soon before someone actually pushes that stick up your pleasure alley.


----------



## Shishou (Mar 16, 2007)

lovewitches said:


> naaaw, so you are jealous of his Fairy-look and sparkley world of women?
> 
> Grab a skirt and move to Sweden already, you need to find your manliness soon before someone actually pushes that stick up your pleasure alley.



I don't like where this is goin.  

So how about puppies?  I love them puppies.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2007)

Cygnus, BH camwhoring? XD

And Kix, WHERE IS MUH PAGES D:


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Cygnus, BH camwhoring? XD
> 
> And Kix, WHERE IS MUH PAGES D:





its in your inbox o:


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 16, 2007)

Legan's a cute. <3


----------



## B (Mar 16, 2007)

why do some of you people bitch liek there's no tomorrow, lol stfhu

Jessica, pretty <333333333


----------



## pancake (Mar 16, 2007)

So this is the discussion on telling people how pretty they are?? okays..

B is cute
Jessica is pretty
and I'm too lazy to list others.  
But yeah they all look pretty. ^_^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2007)

I think that's one of the best pictures I've seen of you, Renee.

And I've seen some great pictures of you.


----------



## Iria (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you Jeremy


----------



## Heida (Mar 17, 2007)

cygnus said:


> Thanks mum
> <33333333



 i was just saying what i saw 
butt i loved the guitar and its a tshirt less pic  XDDD
<3333333333
@Iria  pretttyy pretty shiny shiny


----------



## legan (Mar 17, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Legan's a cute. <3



Why thank you ^.^


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 17, 2007)

Mommy is really good looking <3333333333


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Heida and JES 

@Valentine, cute pictures! Those criminals better watch out


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 17, 2007)

Aww, thank you iria XD I thought you were from Scandinavia or something because of your name, but it seems like youre from the middle east or something.

Youre very pretty :3


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2007)

nah, I'm just a regular and boring Hispanic girl.

Not half as lovely or as exotic as being Norwegian


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 17, 2007)

Hispanic? o_O what country is that? /idiot

XD im not really norwegian >_< i just live here >_< + norwegians are far from exotic >_> you got your mind set on sweden D:


----------



## Sakura (Mar 17, 2007)

Monny's beautiful as always <3 I'm really liking the new hair.
Shandi, are you Japanese?
Shishou, ride that thang


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry! wherever you are from, you are lovely!

Hispanic is like from the latin countries. I am American of Mexican decent


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 17, 2007)

XD thanks dear. I'm from iran :3
Ah, I never heard that expression before. You're lovely as well :3 I really adore your hair D: mine is too short XD


----------



## Heida (Mar 17, 2007)

Valentine  sis you look awesome


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 17, 2007)

thank you dear <3


----------



## Charlie (Mar 17, 2007)

Shandi and I have the same hair when I do not look formal


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2007)

Iria, how about another fanboy to add to your list?


----------



## Lilith (Mar 17, 2007)

L IS CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE <3


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know about that IA, but thanks 

Hope you had fun on your senior night L!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2007)

Iria said:


> I don't know about that IA, but thanks


Don't worry, I'm not a very active one...I won't get in your way.


----------



## Charlie (Mar 17, 2007)

The "party" was quite lame, actually~


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 17, 2007)

Iria is really perdy! ^__^ I love that pic! 

Valentine's pics rawk! They're awesome 

And L is super cute!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 17, 2007)

I love Legan's giant shoes! Everybody else looks great BTW!


----------



## ninamori (Mar 17, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Monny's beautiful as always <3 I'm really liking the new hair.
> Shandi, are you Japanese?
> Shishou, ride that thang


thanks. :]

i was actually expecting more comments like, "holy crap you have a big chin." or something.

so yay?


----------



## Arwenchan (Mar 17, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Iria is really perdy! ^__^ I love that pic!
> 
> Valentine's pics rawk! They're awesome
> 
> And L is super cute!



XD thank you<3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 17, 2007)

Valentine is picturewhoring xD
Why dont you arrest me in that outfit <3


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninamori looks fucking awesome :3

Iria!!!!


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2007)

KIMI <3333

when am I going to see you?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 17, 2007)

When I stop being lazy and take my picture xD


----------



## Shandi (Mar 17, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Shandi, are you Japanese?



Yes, I'm half.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2007)

Very nice glasses, troublesum-chan. Maybe I should show mine off someday.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 17, 2007)

T-chan looks super awesome and cute with glasses


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 17, 2007)

*@t-chan:* JEN! How cute!!! <333333333321

They look SUPAA KAKKOI!  

 @ your second one. :3


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2007)

*stops shenanigans* 
cute pictures troublesum-chan! the glasses suit you.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 17, 2007)

Uuuber cute pikka troublesome chan!!
Those glasses look really awesome on you!!


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 17, 2007)

*@Katie Atome:* Ara, whatcha drinking? 

*@Jessica:* You look nice with them and without them, yosha. 

I also hope that you're feeling better. I read the thread that you've made in the Plaza. 

*@Dragoness:* Nice eye make-up. 
----
Ara, I don't wear glasses.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> *I also hope that you're feeling better. I read the thread that you've made in the Plaza.*


*

I feel almost back to normal, but that would quickly change if I were to go outside right now. :\*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2007)

Noush: Nice eyeliner. :3

T-chan: Cute looks there... didn't know you wore glasses

Katie: Long time no see, girl! 

Jessica: I think you look prettier with glasses as well... <3
I hope you're well.... I know you're strong


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninamori, please don't stop! You are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love you. 



Naruyamcha said:


> Jessica: I think you look prettier with glasses as well... <3
> I hope you're well.... I know you're strong



Well I've really loosened up rigth now because I've got a few drinks in me. I'm feeling pretty good though.


----------



## ninamori (Mar 17, 2007)

hahaha, thanks, but it's pretty pathetic when most of your posts are in the mem pic thread. 8D


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 17, 2007)

@Jessica: Ah, well I know that you're strong and that you'll get through this! 

@Ninamori: Nice pix. Such uber-cool people with glasses lately. :3

And is that one of those thingys from _Survivor_ in the background of the first picture?


----------



## ninamori (Mar 17, 2007)

...yes.  (@ survivor)

I have two, and NO, I am not ashamed. I love that show. A lot. >[


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> ...yes.  (@ survivor)
> 
> I have two, and NO, I am not ashamed. I love that show. A lot. >[



I've always wanted to get one of those!  Didn't they call them "buffs" or something? 

Which seasons do you have? I haven't been following the newer seasons because I don't have the time to watch much TV anymore D:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2007)

Show moar, Monmon :]


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninamori. 

I never thought I'd find a girl I found attractive on NF.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 17, 2007)

Im just happy no one complained immensely about my severe lack of good looks ^^"


----------



## ninamori (Mar 17, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> I've always wanted to get one of those!  Didn't they call them "buffs" or something?
> 
> Which seasons do you have? I haven't been following the newer seasons because I don't have the time to watch much TV anymore D:


the green one I don't remember. It's from season 3 or something. My red one is from this past season (COOK ISLANDS, SEASON 13 YESSSSS) and it was the best season of Survivor pretty much ever. And I mean ever.

It was so beastly. You don't even know.


----------



## Iria (Mar 17, 2007)

wow. so many pretty girls @_@

@ Katie, cute pics, but what are you drinking in the first one? hmmm

@ Jessica, glasses rock and they seem to accentuate your eyes

@D_N your hair and make-up are kick ass!

@Ninamori, nice pictures! Seductive


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 17, 2007)

Iria said:


> @Ninamori, you look seductive in your last pose




If I were a guy...Id hit that  
My only problem is my acne, DIE ACNE!


----------



## cygnus (Mar 17, 2007)

The last 5 posts in the pic thread are awesomely good...

I have reading glasses....maybe I should whore a smart looking pictar....


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> the green one I don't remember. It's from season 3 or something. My red one is from this past season (COOK ISLANDS, SEASON 13 YESSSSS) and it was the best season of Survivor pretty much ever. And I mean ever.
> 
> *It was so beastly. You don't even know.*



Aww damn. 

I've been motivated to look into the series again! Must. Find. Time.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 17, 2007)

Wait a minute
I could have easily edited my acne out in photoshop 
>_>

<_<


----------



## ninamori (Mar 17, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Show moar, Monmon :]


no prty sure I'll stop now. O:


Atomsk said:


> Ninamori.
> 
> I never thought I'd find a girl I found attractive on NF.


you kid, you kid.

I'm far from the best looking girl on NF. xD (like, waaaaaay far)


AizensGirl said:


> If I were a guy...Id hit that
> My only problem is my acne, DIE ACNE!


heh, I know how that is. I had the worst acne for the longest time everrrrrr.


Iria said:


> @Ninamori, nice pictures! Seductive


thanks. ^___^

Jannoy; NONE will be as good as Cook Islands. T___T BUT it's on this wednesday at 8, and it's going to be great! they're revamping the teams because one team hasn't won a single challenge so they're mixing up everything. So it would be a really good place to start! :]


----------



## cygnus (Mar 17, 2007)

Dammit Heida, you made me clean my room


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 17, 2007)

@Ninamori: Yosha, I shall look into it on Wednesday! 

And if I can't watch it, then I'll record it at least!


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> you kid, you kid.
> 
> I'm far from the best looking girl on NF. xD (like, waaaaaay far)



I'd guffaw at that if I actually laughed a lot.
I don't exactly browse the NF Picture Thread often either though.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> no prty sure I'll stop now. O:



Don't you dare!!!!


----------



## ninamori (Mar 17, 2007)

YES! I think I might actually ask for Cook Islands on DVD for my b-day...

I was pretty obsessed....

And you can probably watch the episodes you missed on CBS.com. There's only been about 4.

*edit*
*both dares in the general direction of Jessica and guffaws back at Atomsk*


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 17, 2007)

All praise streaming video and high-speed internet!


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Noush: Nice eyeliner. :3
> 
> T-chan: Cute looks there... didn't know you wore glasses
> 
> ...



Ya college been getting really hard lately =/ But I am here ^^x

Jannoy and Iria: some Juice =P

P.S. some girls here are really cute <3 ^


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> I'm far from the best looking girl on NF. xD (like, waaaaaay far)



Do you have any idea of how pretty you are?


----------



## pancake (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm teh UGLY Dx
lol XD Just kidding.

Jessica should be a model =^.^=


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Ceepha, your hair is awesome.


----------



## Iria (Mar 18, 2007)

your really young looking sparkles, your foam stuff looked fun though

@ Ceepha, didnt I just greet you? Welcome again, and awesome pictures!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninamori said:
			
		

> you kid, you kid.
> 
> I'm far from the best looking girl on NF. xD (like, waaaaaay far)


 
You'd be in the top 20 ^^

I'd be in the bottom 10


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

So How is everyone here =) I see new faces !!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> *edit*
> *both dares in the general direction of Jessica and guffaws back at Atomsk*


Go for it.. even though it's more for Jessie and Atomsk.. I wish I'd dare you....

You're growing prettier and more provocative. 

<33333333333333333


----------



## Ceepha (Mar 18, 2007)

*xD*



the hero complex said:


> Ceepha, your hair is awesome.



Thanks! Usually people just giggle over it. I get called the sun...


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Ceepha said:


> Thanks! Usually people just giggle over it. I get called the sun...



I'm envious. I wish I could style my hair to do spiffy things like that, but alas, it pretty much stays the same no matter what I do.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 18, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> You'd be in the top 20 ^^
> 
> I'd be in the bottom 10



Im in the bottom 1


----------



## Ceepha (Mar 18, 2007)

*xD*



the hero complex said:


> I'm envious. I wish I could style my hair to do spiffy things like that, but alas, it pretty much stays the same no matter what I do.




Ha. Well most of the time I just wake up and how it is, is how it stays. It has a mind of it's own. It keep my hair on the shorter side, so I suppose it's prone to do neat things..but I don't know.

You seem like a pretty cool person, do you want to talk on AIM sometime?

And I know this is off topic, but where is the picture in your signature and avatar from? It's very pretty.


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

Katie Atome said:


> So How is everyone here =) I see new faces !!



^

Ummm =/ well I guess everyone is shy or something....


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Katie Atome said:


> ^
> 
> Ummm =/ well I guess everyone is shy or something....



I'm frigging great!

Everyone looks so beautiful tonight too!!


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 18, 2007)

Katie Atome said:


> ^
> 
> Ummm =/ well I guess everyone is shy or something....



Actually I just couldnt be bothered to read the thread...
Well im honest


----------



## Ceepha (Mar 18, 2007)

*xD*



AizensGirl said:


> Im in the bottom 1



Looks aren't anything.


----------



## pancake (Mar 18, 2007)

Katie Atome said:


> ^
> 
> Ummm =/ well I guess everyone is shy or something....




HI HI HI HI.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, im uglier right now cause I've had a few and its 1am


Even me Jessica


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I'm frigging great!
> 
> Everyone looks so beautiful tonight too!!



U too ! I like your glasses <3 I don't have pretty ones like yours  






AizensGirl said:


> Actually I just couldnt be bothered to read the thread...
> Well im honest



It happens =P


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> HI HI HI HI.



Hello . U sound pretty excited aren't u ;p


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Well, im uglier right now cause I've had a few and its 1am
> 
> 
> Even me Jessica



I can't find your pictures.


----------



## pancake (Mar 18, 2007)

Katie Atome said:


> Hello . U sound pretty excited aren't u ;p



Maybe...... =P


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I can't find your pictures.



*sigh of relief*


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Maybe...... =P



U sound so cute <3 How old are you =P ?


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 18, 2007)

I posted it again
I will in no way take responsibility for eye damage


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> I posted it again
> I will in no way take responsibility for eye damage



Aw, you're being too hard on yourself.


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> I posted it again
> I will in no way take responsibility for eye damage



Take it easy *Hugs*


----------



## pancake (Mar 18, 2007)

@Katie Atome;  I am 13


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 18, 2007)

Shish: You look funny in that pic.

Legan: Those are some fine shoes, sire.

Mona: Looks better with bangs

Ceepha: Cool pics, not gonna lie.

Sparkles: Hurry up and get off the internets. NF is a bad place to start at that.


----------



## pancake (Mar 18, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Sparkles: Hurry up and get off the internets. NF is a bad place to start at that.




What do you mean ? o_O


----------



## Dango (Mar 18, 2007)

You're one hell of a party girl, Katie.<3


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

the set.
It's complete!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG THAT IS SOOOOO HOTT!!!!!


----------



## Iria (Mar 18, 2007)

which one is you UL?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> OMG THAT IS SOOOOO HOTT!!!!!



Hot like the burning sun!!1!!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 18, 2007)

THE ONE ON THE RIGHT DUH LOL.


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> THE ONE ON THE RIGHT DUH LOL.




WE APPLAUD YOU!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG RHPS!!LOL


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 18, 2007)

Dango said:


> You're one hell of a party girl, Katie.<3




Only during the weekends !!  <33


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica, you look even better *with* glasses, no need to hide em girl.

-HE


----------



## Ray (Mar 18, 2007)

Hope you enjoyed the day at the beach Iria.


----------



## Iria (Mar 18, 2007)

I did! 

So thats the naughty kitty huh? I hope he was dealt with severely.

Awesome as always, Ray


----------



## Ray (Mar 18, 2007)

He gave me the big eyes and I just went limp.  
My weakness is my cat.


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon  nice pic
Jessica  prettyyyyyyyyy
Ray  nice ..and /kidnaps cat


----------



## ninamori (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Do you have any idea of how pretty you are?


probably not. do you have any idea of how pretty -you- are?


Kimihiro said:


> You'd be in the top 20 ^^
> 
> I'd be in the bottom 10


psh. top 100.

and I don't remember what you look like, if you posted anything, but you're wrong. >[


Naruyamcha said:


> Go for it.. even though it's more for Jessie and Atomsk.. I wish I'd dare you....
> 
> You're growing prettier and more provocative.
> 
> <33333333333333333


dare not to take pics? okay. :]


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> probably not.


Well you are absolutely beautiful. Don't think otherwise, k? 



Ninamori said:


> do you have any idea of how pretty -you- are?


I do, because I've been told far too many times. 


Ray.. You're just beautiful!

Atomsk, you have some REALLY wild hair. It looks kind of silly.. If you have a great sense of humour I bet you would be a fun comedian to watch. 

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin! Very hot! You kind of look like a chef with that shirt on!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Jiraya_Ero_Senjin! Very hot! You kind of look like a chef with that shirt on!



Ahhh you know, I totally forgot to wear my matching tie.  
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

JES  nice pic..but why pink  xD jk lol


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Atomsk, you have some REALLY wild hair. It looks kind of silly.. If you have a great sense of humour I bet you would be a fun comedian to watch.



If only I were a comedian.
And I liked my silly wild hair.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> JES  nice pic..but why pink  xD jk lol



Just to tease you   ^^


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

What's pink? The shirt!?

Oh god, I hate being colour blind.


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

lol jessica xDD
@JES


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> lol jessica xDD



L-Laughing at my handicap.... How.. How cruel.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> lol jessica xDD
> @JES



Uhuh J_E_S is a bad boy 

@ Jessica get your glasses


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> @ Jessica get your glasses



Glasses cannot cure colour blindness, I'm stuck with this horrid condition until I bite the bullet.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Atomsk, you pull of plaid well. xD


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Atomsk, you pull of plaid well. xD



The lumberjack look is totally in.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> The lumberjack look is totally in.



Welp, I better be seeing some log cuttin then. :3


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought a plaid shirt thingy the other day. AM I HIP YET!?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I bought a plaid shirt thingy the other day. AM I HIP YET!?



NEVER.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon looks awesome XD


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Uncle Lunchwagon looks awesome XD



Agreed, considering we basically have the same haircut.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

I just love that hairstyle on dark brunette guys for some reason xD


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2007)

Sense Mouse said:


> There are no ugly people on NF, i've noticed.



yea i agree


----------



## Lilith (Mar 18, 2007)

bunny-chan is pretty ;_; xd my bunny xd


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

@BondageBunny

She-hulk, amirite?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 18, 2007)

*Cool pictures Bondage !
You little green bunny ^^ *


----------



## Bunnysmex (Mar 18, 2007)

Atomsk said:
			
		

> @BondageBunny
> 
> She-hulk, amirite?


 
No I am not  
but I could be  



			
				 J-kun said:
			
		

> *Cool pictures Bondage !
> You little green bunny ^^ *


 
Thank you, you sexual beast

huggles​


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 18, 2007)

B. Bunny, I liked the green picture best. Yosha.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica has glasses too? I think I'm completely smitten... 

/jk, but you look cute with them.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 18, 2007)

I spot a few uglies

@Bondage Bunny, very prominent nostrils


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh my lord Heida, take me now!


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

/Takes Jessica  where are we going?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> /Takes Jessica  where are we going?



No.. No.... You're gorgeous for meeee.


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

have you seen yourself in the mirror  now where are we going


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> have you seen yourself in the mirror  now where are we going



I think you know!!


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida, you look great. 
metronomy- your pictures always amuse me. <3
Katie, nice to see you posting again. 
Monny- HI. :3
Dragoness_Noush - I like your fashion sense. :3
Nice pictures Jessica.


*whew* I think I got everyone.


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

@Jessica  ok then
@Memento Mori  ty


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

No problemo dear. :3


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Memento mori, you look like Ninamori! It's funny how you both have "mori" in your name too..


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol.
She's farrrrrr skinner then me and a bit younger, but I can see how the glasses would throw someone off. xD

*Edit;*
SH- no offense, but you're a lot cuter then I thought you'd be. xD


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

SH   NICEEE PIC  cant belive u posted 
XD THC nice pic


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2007)

you dont look like a boy heida


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> SH- no offense, but you're a lot cuter then I thought you'd be. xD







Heida said:


> SH   NICEEE PIC  cant belive u posted



Its actually my 3rd pic here 

All of them drunk or with a huge amount of alcohol involved. As always someone tooks a pic of me. lol


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida, you look like someone from my school XD


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> XD THC nice pic


Thank you.  



Suiton Hasselhoff said:


>


Forgive me?


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

@Kimi  rlly  tell me her/his adress so i can kill him/her 
@esca XD ty 
@SH drunk SH FTW


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

esca said:


> you dont look like a boy heida



No she doesn't.. She's smoking hot!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Forgive me?



yes      



			
				Jessica said:
			
		

> No she doesn't.. She's smoking hot!!



QFT


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica you're even moar  XD
 SH XDD


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> Jessica you're even moar  XD
> SH XDD



My mommy is prettttttttty.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

posting after Heida and Jessica makes me use that smiley


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

Heida said:


> Jessica you're even moar  XD



Now wouldn't it be FANTASTIC if someone told us to get a room right now?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2007)

lol you guys are a barrel of laughs!
Heida, you don't look like a boy at all.
I think Jessica's smitten.

-HE


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Now wouldn't it be FANTASTIC if someone told us to get a room right now?



 indeed 

@HE thanks 
@TWF  thanks
@SH  post moar


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

> @Kimi  rlly  tell me her/his adress so i can kill him/her


 
I hate her  But I don't know her address


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

tooo badd


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> @SH  post moar



theres really very few pics that I really can post


----------



## pancake (Mar 18, 2007)

Bonadge Bunny ; You are so pretty!!! I like the green pic


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Now wouldn't it be FANTASTIC if someone told us to get a room right now?



lol I got a room for the two of you...I mean...<.<  get a room!!

-HE


----------



## Heida (Mar 18, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> theres really very few pics that I really can post



But I wanna see moar 

@HE  u have a free room ?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 18, 2007)

> @SH  post moar


I agree with this 8D


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

I know I would b regretting, now u want more


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2007)

SH, are those your friends or family members?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> SH, are those your friends or family members?



friends, the one closest to me since I am 4 years.

we're both alcoholic


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2007)

HinataEclipse said:


> lol I got a room for the two of you...I mean...<.<  get a room!!
> 
> -HE



Christmas is coming early!!!!


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2007)

Huh is that so. Well you guys really look alike. Drinking buddies eh? Vary nice.


----------



## Iria (Mar 18, 2007)

nice SH, but it lacks bag


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2007)

Iria said:


> nice SH, but it lacks bag



we dont have those bags for drink here . I can drink in the street and break the bottle in a cop's head if i want, while showin it.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Christmas is coming early!!!!



Yeah, and don't worry either, that light beeping you hear is the pipes. Also, that small flashing red light, is a trick of the light catching on a fleck of red tinsel...from Christmas you know?

Those mirrors are definitely not two-way either...just regular ol mirrors. /nod.

so...here are the keys, have fun...playing cards and uhh what-not.

/e tosses Jessica a square key with a pink-heart keychain.

 

-HE


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 18, 2007)

@Dawn: An awesome shirt! 

@Mizu: Ara, are those contacts or have they been PSed in? Either way, it looks supaa cool.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> @Dawn: An awesome shirt!
> 
> @Mizu: Ara, are those contacts or have they been poorly PSed in? Either way, it looks supaa cool.



poorly PSed.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 18, 2007)

Mizu said:


> poorly PSed.



Much better than anything I could do on PS.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 18, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> @Dawn: An awesome shirt!



Thank you sweetie. <3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> Much better than anything I could do on PS.



I doubt that, I suck at photoshopping. I can only make pixle graphics/GFX... i can't manip any real life photos.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 18, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Thank you sweetie. <3


Ara, you're welcome. :3



Mizu said:


> I doubt that, I suck at photoshopping. I can only make pixle graphics/GFX... i can't manip any real life photos.


I don't even have PS installed on this PC. It's instant fail for me. DX


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 18, 2007)

@Katie Atome:  You have very nice umm....*.....  _hair_! yea, nice hair. 

@ Jannoy- Theres always GIMP.


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

@Dawn

Sweet threads.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 19, 2007)

Everyone looks great 

@Mizu - After all these years, you've only advanced it to two tomoes? LOL


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 19, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> @Dawn
> 
> Sweet threads.



Thank you bugaboo. <3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 19, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> Everyone looks great
> 
> @Mizu - After all these years, you've only advanced it to two tomoes? LOL



It's Obito's fault, I took the one that was crushed by rocks.


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow mizu, is this lences or PS =) ? <3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 19, 2007)

Katie Atome said:


> Wow mizu, is this lences or PS =) ? <3



It's Photoshop. I'm too poor to afford those sharingan contacts.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got my Photoshop the legal way too, for free because my dad works in Langley Air Force Base and he can get whatever software he wants.




@troublesum-chan: OMG! Its Jannoy with glasses. =D


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 19, 2007)

Heidaaaaa you dont look like a boy !!
*<33333*What are you looking at 
Big love from aniki


----------



## Heida (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no idea what im looking at JES XDD <333
@Mizu NICE


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2007)

Atomsk, sexy as usual.
Heida, <333333 ILU.
Dawn, :laurawtf
Monny, <33333333


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 19, 2007)

Mizu said:


> It's Photoshop. I'm too poor to afford those sharingan contacts.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I get them for free too haha =P

P.S check these out !!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 19, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Heidaaaaa you dont look like a boy !!
> *<33333*What are you looking at
> Big love from aniki


U'r soO handsome/cute !!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 19, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Atomsk, sexy as usual.
> Heida, <333333 ILU.
> Dawn, :laurawtf
> Monny, <33333333



Howcome I dont get <3 from you ?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 19, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Howcome I dont get <3 from you ?



I'll save the day!!  

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin <33333333


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 19, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I'll save the day!!
> 
> Jiraya_Ero_Senjin <33333333



Whuuuuuhhh you really did save my day Jessica xD
Now i can peacefully return to my studybooks.
*<333*


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2007)

Your picture didn't load D:

<3


----------



## Jessica (Mar 19, 2007)

Doggie Nii-san, that is NOT a real dog, is it??


----------



## Ida (Mar 19, 2007)

*Heida* and *Jessica* ; teh prettyness.


----------



## Liengod (Mar 19, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Atomsk, sexy as usual.
> Heida, <333333 ILU.
> Dawn, :laurawtf
> Monny, <33333333



Thanks Sakura.  

And my step-mom has a dog just like yours, Doggie.
Only it has no eyes and its ancient.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 19, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Doggie Nii-san, that is NOT a real dog, is it??



It's real in my heart 

8D


----------



## Jessica (Mar 19, 2007)

Doggie Nii-san said:


> It's real in my heart
> 
> 8D



Aww.. My head would have exploded from cuteness overload if it were real.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 19, 2007)

I can get a pic with my real Doggie if you want XD

He's even cuter than that one :3


----------



## ApuLunas (Mar 19, 2007)

i just checked pics, this board is full of beautiful girls, but katie, your boobs are just  outmatched.


----------



## Heida (Mar 19, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Atomsk, sexy as usual.
> Heida, <333333 ILU.
> Dawn, :laurawtf
> Monny, <33333333



Sakura <33333333333 ILUM 



> Heida and Jessica ; teh prettyness.


 ty Ida


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 19, 2007)

ApuLunas said:


> i just checked pics, this board is full of beautiful girls, but katie, your boobs are just  outmatched.



Haha thanks ;p *blushes*



Mizu said:


> @Katie Atome:  You have very nice umm....*.....  _hair_! yea, nice hair.



Thanks Mizu<3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 19, 2007)

@ Katie I like your smile and that twinkle in your brown eyes xD


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 19, 2007)

Katie Atome said:


> Haha thanks ;p *blushes*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mizu<3



i think you need a G in ur life. where you from, ma?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

> i think you need a G in ur life. where you from, ma?



Lol, Crips gettin his pimp on.


----------



## Heida (Mar 19, 2007)

tchan sooo cuteee


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

dynamiks, I like it long. :3
And the shirt your wearing in the first picture is awesome.

tchan, adorable picture!
The guy is cuute.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

dynamiks, you look really different in those two pictures.

With long hair, you look pretty tough I think. Want to be my bodyguard? 

With short hair, I think you look like a typical guy, albeit a little sensitive??


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Want to be my bodyguard?



Yay i'm employed now!

Haha but yeah, i just cut my hair a few days ago.. I was sick of not knowing what to do with it   But now i'm starting to think i should of just bit the bullet and kept it long!  The ladies seem to like it.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 20, 2007)

@dynamiks- Why'd you have to go cut your hair? Well, I guess that since it is almost summer, it would be reasonable, but you with long hair = hot.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful, Ray!!


----------



## Heida (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pic Ray


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2007)

I want more Ray+Kitty. That is an adorable couple.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 20, 2007)

Cute, Ray. I love you <3


----------



## Iria (Mar 20, 2007)

I love the glasses Ray <3


----------



## Sakura (Mar 21, 2007)

Cuteness, KK's girl <3 As always.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Mar 21, 2007)

ty very much sakura


----------



## Sakura (Mar 21, 2007)

I do things with make up occasionally; sometimes, it turns out realllllly funny


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I do things with make up occasionally; sometimes, it turns out realllllly funny



Me 2 , uhuh !!

@ K-G Nice pictaaaahssss


----------



## Sakura (Mar 21, 2007)

YOU TOO? 

Is this what guys do nowadays as alternate entertainment.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 21, 2007)

I love you  all your all cute hawt <33333333333


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Mar 21, 2007)

ty and u should so do it sakura  ty hun


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> YOU TOO?
> 
> Is this what guys do nowadays as alternate entertainment.



Yes only eyeliner and foundation xD
and a bit of lipgloss sometimes


----------



## Sakura (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh my. I'm afraid =/

I'll post some pics the next time I pimp myself out :3


----------



## Heida (Mar 21, 2007)

@KG nice pic 
@Sakura  rlly??
@tchan  that sasuke maneuvar #305 was hawt 
loved your pics


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2007)

Kakashi's_girl and troublesum-chan, those are all really nice pictures.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 21, 2007)

thats a pic when i was a baby

also heida your pic isnt showing up


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 21, 2007)

T-chan, I love that Sasuke xDDDDD

esca...


----------



## Snickers (Mar 21, 2007)

ZOMG KAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAIAIIIII  !!!!111one/1111!!!1


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 21, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Oh my. I'm afraid =/
> 
> I'll post some pics the next time I pimp myself out :3



make it ASAP!


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 21, 2007)

*@t-chan:* Jen, your experiment was a success! 

ahahaha, Nice one, yosha!


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 21, 2007)

t-chan:

I noticed the Mammoth shirt  that place is awesome!


----------



## Heida (Mar 22, 2007)

@*esca* XDD i deleted my pic
 btw nice pic XD
@*tchan*


----------



## Sakura (Mar 22, 2007)

@Heida - YA RLY 
@Mizu - 'Course <3


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 22, 2007)

...


You all look very lovely _:3_

makes me want to feed you all with candycanes and make you into cute little  children


----------



## Katie Atome (Mar 22, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> @ Katie I like your smile and that twinkle in your brown eyes xD



Thanks, I still need a glasses like yours   I am going to get a new eye test today so will get to buy a new glasses !! =P



UtahCrip said:


> i think you need a G in ur life. where you from, ma?



Bulgaria pimpin.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2007)

Glasses! I bet they'd look very nice on you.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 22, 2007)

Dawn is pretty.


----------



## Ida (Mar 22, 2007)

*cybergeron89*, you're really hot. =)


----------



## Fancy (Mar 22, 2007)

Vash said:


> Dawn is pretty.


I liek her face.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 22, 2007)

Vash said:


> Dawn is pretty.


Thank youuuuu.


angrywife said:


> I liek her face.




ZE is adorable. :3


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 22, 2007)

It was a good picture. I was drunk.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, ApuLunas is* really* cute.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Mar 22, 2007)

muahaha. i love posting my picture.

even though i look reallllly corny there...


----------



## ApuLunas (Mar 23, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Wow, ApuLunas is* really* cute.



thx Memento mori <333333


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2007)

I second Memento mori's comment.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 23, 2007)

T-chan's sexy <3
cbent's pretty fly :3
Dawn's such a beautiful darling <333


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 23, 2007)

Dawn looks awesome with her haircut ~<3


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 23, 2007)

DAWN you look very cute  srsly like as in more than usual somehow


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Dawn's such a beautiful darling <333


Thank you cupcake. <3



Kimihiro said:


> Dawn looks awesome with her haircut ~<3


Aw. I thought she cut it a bit short, I'm slowly getting used to it.


troublesum-chan said:


> DAWN you look very cute  srsly like as in more than usual somehow



Thank you.


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Mar 24, 2007)

everyone HOT pictures  and matt...  u are A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!  ur mine


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2007)

> And I'm done with pictures for a while since Del reminded me I post to many pictures. v_v​



What is this faggotry? I never said such things. Now when the masses lack they're daily dose, it's MY ass that's going to be sore in the morning.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> What is this faggotry? I never said such things. Now when the masses lack they're daily dose, it's MY ass that's going to be sore in the morning.




Well I did say reminded. Reminded =/= saying. Hahaha.
Dun make me get the msn convo out. 

Besides I think your ass can handle it. :3


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Besides I think your ass can handle it. :3



Depends where I get to sleep that night.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Depends where I get to sleep that night.



True. Well, the invitation is still open. [for now]


----------



## Jessica (Mar 24, 2007)

Obito, what is there to say about your pictures? 

Nice... camera? :\


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 24, 2007)

Obito, show your face!


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 24, 2007)

Kakashi's_girl said:


> everyone HOT pictures  and matt...  u are A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!  ur mine


 
thanx sweetie


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

That sure is a lot of noise and glow, but other then that, very cute picture. :3


----------



## Heida (Mar 24, 2007)

@*Matricha*  nice pics  i will never try to do the same thing though
@*Obito*  nice fingernails


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 24, 2007)

Obito xDDDDDD

I like what you're wearing xP


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 24, 2007)

Illusive is cute X)


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Mar 24, 2007)

Illusive is HOT. I'd go out with her anyday .


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 24, 2007)

@Katie: Rape time.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 24, 2007)

The last few posters are really cute ~<3


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

Setever, you have really pretty eyes. :3


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

* *
*People, I am the CAMERA.*


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 24, 2007)

Obito, you look really cute, show us your face XD


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

*T______T I told you, I am the camera.*


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't believe you 

@Set: You look really cute :3


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

*Meh.*

*T____T *

*Fine, whatever.*

**


----------



## Setever (Mar 24, 2007)

Aw, thanks Memento mori and Kimihiro.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 24, 2007)

Setever has sexy hair :3


----------



## Setever (Mar 24, 2007)

haha.... I might post some more tomorrow.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 24, 2007)

Be a camerawhore like Sakura and a few others xD


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Aiyori, you're so pretty.


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 25, 2007)

[Aiyori is cute too.


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 25, 2007)

Aww.. ; ;

Thank you! *-*


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Del. 

I'd hit it.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Hey Del.
> 
> I'd hit it.



Ho ho ho...

I got cookies. Maaaaaaad cookies.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Ho ho ho...
> 
> I got cookies. Maaaaaaad cookies.



Cookies you say. I hear those are something fierce babycakes.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Cookies you say. I hear those are something fierce babycakes.



Oh yes.. you might not be able to handle all these cookies.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh yes.. you might not be able to handle all these cookies.



Haha. I think I can handle it. You on the other hand, its questionable.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm on the giving.. not recieving end, thank you very much.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'm on the giving.. not recieving end, thank you very much.



Ohh, I see. Doesn't sound very fulfilling, sir. :3


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice pose Del xDD

/combo breaker


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Ohh, I see. Doesn't sound very fulfilling, sir. :3



Don't know until you try 



Kimihiro said:


> Nice pose Del xDD



I had to find a way to toss Enter the 36 Chambers in there. Couldn't let Dawn take all the Wu-Tang glory in that thread.



> /combo breaker


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:
			
		

> Don't know until you try


I have a good inkling though.



			
				Delirium said:
			
		

> I had to find a way to toss Enter the 36 Chambers in there. Couldn't let Dawn take all the Wu-Tang glory in that thread.


Jealousy isn't a good look for you.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Don't know until you try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fix'd


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I have a good inkling though.



Reading about a red rose is not the same as seeing a red rose.. Rather, having your world rocked is not the same as looking at hentai.  



> Jealousy isn't a good look for you.



Jealousy? No.

Deserving? Yes.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Reading about a red rose is not the same as seeing a red rose.. Rather, having your world rocked is not the same as looking at hentai.



Haha. Sounds like an intriguing offer I might not be able to turn down.



Delirium said:


> Jealousy? No.
> 
> Deserving? Yes.



Oh, I see. 
I could have sworn I saw some green eyed monster.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Haha. Sounds like an intriguing offer I might not be able to turn down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.h4xin?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> .h4xin?



Mad hackin skillz.
Not something to play around with.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 25, 2007)

@Heida -thanx your sweet.


----------



## nicoleXcore (Mar 25, 2007)

*@ Mat?icha :* whoah, that`s hardcore. =0 mad props dude. 

*setever:* yay on your hair. ^^


----------



## Setever (Mar 25, 2007)

lol. Thanks.


----------



## kantami (Mar 25, 2007)

huh...i ant c anyone's pictures 0_0


----------



## escamoh (Mar 25, 2007)

^ your internet needs more jiggawatts


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm. . . with the angle and shot, I'd have to agree about the androgynous quality.


----------



## Setever (Mar 25, 2007)

@Kantami: *blinks* Are you looking in the actual thread?

*[S^M] KIBA 51 END RAW*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 25, 2007)

omg Kori, I instantly click when I saw ur name


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm jealous of Kori and her hot Asian looks


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 25, 2007)

PB, those are really gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Setever (Mar 25, 2007)

Ah, they really are.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 25, 2007)

OMFG Kori, really you`pwn that thread 

I wont post anymore. I feel depressed


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 25, 2007)

@Memento Mori: I like your Wu-Tang shirt 

@ Kori: you look like a creature of the Korilicious species  o:


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 25, 2007)

Sweet glasses Noushy!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 25, 2007)

dynamiks said:


> Sweet glasses Noushy!


lol thankeee!! <33


oh and PB....  you're soooooo perdy!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush, I LOVE you!!!!!!


----------



## Kyon (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd post my new pictures, but PB and Noush just pwned the thread.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Dragoness_Noush, I LOVE you!!!!!!


I LOVE YOU TOOOOOOO!!!! <333333333333333



Kyon said:


> I'd post my new pictures, but PB and Noush just pwned the thread.


Lol I think PB did not me


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 25, 2007)

@Kori: Androgynous or not, you're very pretty. 

@Dragoness_Noush: Another awesome pic! 

@Jessica: You don't look 13! =O

Nice pix, btw.


----------



## Kyon (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica has now added to the pure win and pwnage.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> @Jessica: You don't look 13! =O



Okay.. 14?


----------



## Kyon (Mar 25, 2007)

Is dead sexy a number?


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 25, 2007)

Kyon said:


> Is dead sexy a number?




Why yes, 18.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Okay.. 14?


No! ;___;

If you looked 14, then I'd definately look like an 11 or 12-year old. ><


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> No! ;___;
> 
> If you looked 14, then I'd definately look like an 11 or 12-year old. ><



Well, people say that I look really young for my age... Don't I?


----------



## Kyon (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Well, people say that I look really young for my age... Don't I?



You look 19.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Well, people say that I look really young for my age... Don't I?



I suppose it's good to look a little young for my age.. But not too much.

People are really inconsistent with me. 

Some still think I'm in the 6th grade, others in the 8th grade. And still, a few have thought I'm a freshman in college!

I don't know where I stand anymore. 

And you look at least 18-19 to me.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Haha, that sounds fun. 

I forget what you look like now.. You should post a picture!


----------



## Ray (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica you are just adorable!
PB your name is red :amazed  
Does that mean you can't even threaten to ban me anymore?


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Haha, that sounds fun.
> 
> I forget what you look like now.. You should post a picture!



I don't feel like taking a new one just now, so I'll post up a couple that I've put here before. >.>

XD


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

LEONIUS said:


> Jessica you are just adorable!



Aw, thank you!


----------



## Kyon (Mar 25, 2007)

Jannoy is um...

uh....

16?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm saying 15.

And how could I forget that face...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 25, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> @Dragoness_Noush: Another awesome pic!


lol thankee <333



Jess is gorgeous <3333


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Jess is gorgeous <3333




Right back at ya!!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 25, 2007)

lol!! 


Jannoy you're adorabubble!!!


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Thankies to all~ <333321 

and I'm 16 =O

I'll be going now~


----------



## Einstein (Mar 25, 2007)

Jannoy looks much younger than 16.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Okay.. 14?



Actually with the glasses on you look 20. D:
But it make you look cuuute


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah lol I did think you were 20 Jess!


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 25, 2007)

We have some very nice-looking peeps who are into anime. 
Jess, you don't look _that _ young so don't worry. I'm guessing 18-20ish? Either way, you're gorgeous and the glasses are a major bonus IMO. The same goes for Dragoness_Noush too.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica and Jan look so cute <333

And you're 16, Jan xD


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessica, yerpretty2! x]


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Jessica and Jan look so cute <333
> 
> And you're 16, Jan xD



Thanks, Kimi. <33

And I thought you knew already, from the FC.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 25, 2007)

Jessicasweetie, you're so pretty <3
sikvod00 - Haha, donuts. XD


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Jessicasweetie, you're so pretty <3
> sikvod00 - Haha, donuts. XD



Thank you, so are you!! 


Atomsk, what do you mean "don't look?" You are not ugly!! 

Sakura.. You are HAWT.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 26, 2007)

That's quite a lot of hair there.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

I grow stringy chest hair, believe it. 

ATOMSK D: HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT.

Thanks Jessica <333


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 26, 2007)

YAY! Sakura's back 

And Atomsk is cute, once again <3



Jannoy said:


> Thanks, Kimi. <33
> 
> And I thought you knew already, from the FC.


 
I always knew xD


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I grow stringy chest hair, believe it.



Can you show me?


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

More like, my camera's back o_O


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> More like, my camera's back o_O



I don't... comprehend...


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> I don't... comprehend...



It got stolen, then I got it back - so now, I can camwhore again.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2007)

Your camera was stolen? How did that happen?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 26, 2007)

Every single camerawhore here is hot <3


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

Some new girl wanted to see my 'downfall,' so she decided to take my stuff; my keys, my wallet and my camera. I eventually found out.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope you kicked her ass then!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh I did :3 It wasn't that difficult.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Some new girl wanted to see my 'downfall,' so she decided to take my stuff; my keys, my wallet and my camera. I eventually found out.



How nice of her!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds like she was a bitch =/

I'm glad you got everything (or mostly everything) back.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> How nice of her!



Haha, and it was nice of me to return the favor.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Haha, and it was nice of me to return the favor.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 26, 2007)

lol Jessica
"I look 13!"

No, you look 19 or 20, and you have a fresh face that you will love when you're 40 and still look 28...when all the other 40-year olds you know are crying cuz they look like grannies.

I said it here first!
Anyway, no need to diss yourself   you got fans by the boatload.

And once again, just want to reiterate that you with glasses >> without. Just my personal opinion there, but you're among the few that glasses actually make you even hotter.

Have my e-babies.

Sakura, I sure hope you gave her a nice big uppercut to the chin. Maybe a piston-kick to the solar plexus? Something fun like that I hope.

-HE


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats hawt. 

:amazed


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

Why thanks :3


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 26, 2007)

Sakura is teh win.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

Vash is teh win <3


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> VASH DO THE FLYING V!


See, this is why that jersey was perhaps the best $15 I ever spent.
Comments like this, and drunk people who start chants of QUACK! QUACK! QUACK!



Thank you Laura. =3


----------



## cygnus (Mar 26, 2007)

2 goals and an assist for 111 points.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

cygnus said:


> 2 goals and an assist for 111 points.


7 up on Thornton... box up the Art Ross and ship it to Pittsburgh!


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 26, 2007)

nicoleXcore said:


> *@ Mat?icha :* whoah, that`s hardcore. =0 mad props dude.


 
thanx man


----------



## whitecrowz (Mar 26, 2007)

*@ Mat®icha: *

Nice freeze man, I didn't know u breakdance (though it's written in your sig!)

I'll search for my old breakdance pics and post them


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

You don't want Shalashaska's protection. When he says protection, he really means rape.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 26, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> You don't want Shalashaska's protection. When he says protection, he really means rape.


Don't worry, they said the gun would be out to my house in two-three working days.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2007)

LEONIUS, your cats are so adorable.


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 26, 2007)

Vash, plenty of women find guys who look younger than their age 
_REALLY_ attractive, so don't even joke about that, man.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

sikvod00 said:


> Vash, plenty of women find guys who look younger than their age
> _REALLY_ attractive, so don't even joke about that, man.



Seriously man.
Geez Vash, so unthoughtful.


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

So that's what the Thieving Queen looks like. A little cutey, but young looking >.>

How old are you?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

sikvod00 said:


> Vash, plenty of women find guys who look younger than their age
> _REALLY_ attractive, so don't even joke about that, man.


Uh, did I say anything to the contrary?

Sensitive subject huh?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> So that's what the Thieving Queen looks like. A little cutey, but young looking >.>
> 
> How old are you?



Cradle robber. :3


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Cradle robber. :3



Well.. you have somewhat of a babyface too. >.>


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Well.. you have somewhat of a babyface too. >.>



T__________T
Ps. I have good news.


----------



## blue_duck (Mar 26, 2007)

Noush, those glasses are totally bitchin'!! Yeah! =]


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Ps. I have good news.



You too?!

I saved a bunch of money by swtcing to Geico. 

And I think I found a way to make it to RTB.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You too?!
> 
> I saved a bunch of money by swtcing to Geico.
> 
> And I think I found a way to make it to RTB.



HAHAHAHA. I haven't saved a bunch of money by switching to Geico.  

Ohhh. Thats good, I was worried about that.


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 26, 2007)

Vash said:


> Uh, did I say anything to the contrary?
> 
> Sensitive subject huh?



No, don't take it the wrong way. I was responding to your comment in the Member Picture Thread where you jokingly commented on looking 12. I should have put a smiley face or something in the other post, cause I wasn't trying to come off mad or jealous. 

BTW, Sakura looks really nice/pretty/good-looking/gorgeous/asian.:amazed


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 26, 2007)

blue_duck said:


> Noush, those glasses are totally bitchin'!! Yeah! =]


lol Thankee ducky <3333

I'm loving your pic!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

Lavi!
You have no eyes, my dear!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 26, 2007)

Lavi your pic rawks XDDD


----------



## Heida (Mar 26, 2007)

@*Jessica * so pretty take me with you 
@*Atomsk* omg u look so cute =D
@*Sakura* <3333 lovely as always 
@*Ray*  nice pic =P
@*Matricha* ..thats one thing im neva gonna try XD rotfl *steals shoes*
@*Lavi* cute emo pic


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

Lordy! Centuryslayer is a good looking guy. :3
His parents done right.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 26, 2007)

^ XD I agree!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 26, 2007)

^
Me too!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

^ As do I.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

Jessica, you look like a smart person and a gourgous one to. I said to myself I bet she is Canadian , Low and behold I was right. Canadians might not have as many people as America but they have gourgous women =0 ( I been up there quite a bit)


Sakura your one crazy asian


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm no teenage prostitute :amazed

But thanks ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 26, 2007)

Lavi looks awesome xDDDDD

That Hawthorne Heights shhirt really tied it all in


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 26, 2007)

whitecrowz said:


> *@ Mat?icha: *
> 
> Nice freeze man, I didn't know u breakdance (though it's written in your sig!)
> 
> I'll search for my old breakdance pics and post them


 
thanx man. it's nice to have more breakers aroumd


----------



## Fancy (Mar 27, 2007)

CS players lurking the forums. ;


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 27, 2007)

OMFG, who plays CS!?!


----------



## Kyon (Mar 27, 2007)

This is the obligatory "Everyone is damn smexy" post after I post pictures.

Because everyone is. God damn.

Hey, Kieren, could you stop owning me?


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 27, 2007)

wait wat?? HOW AM I DOING THAT?? LMAO


----------



## Usagi (Mar 27, 2007)

Lavi...ohmahlawd.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Lordy! Centuryslayer is a good looking guy. :3
> His parents done right.



 thanks XDDDDDD


@ L, both your name and you are dead smexy


----------



## Sakura (Mar 27, 2007)

L's such a pretty lil' darling :3


----------



## keiiya (Mar 27, 2007)

</Insert random comments>

Kieren@ I have a friend who looks _similar _to the way yo*u* look in yo*ur* last pic. Very cute. 

Lavi@ *Oh dear god*, I have _fallen _in love with yo*ur* hair. 

Vash@ Since _when _was Vash a cam _whore_? I like yo*u* in the Mighty Ducks top the best. :3

Sakura@ Yo*ur* skins looks nicer than mine. =/ Yo*u* look very cute and innocent. ><


----------



## Sakura (Mar 27, 2007)

keiiya said:


> Sakura@ Yo*ur* skins looks nicer than mine. =/ Yo*u* look very cute and innocent. ><



Thanks keikei <3 When are you gonna post more pics? :3

And Vash was always a camwhore XD


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 27, 2007)

L is soooooo pretty! <3

and I love your hair!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, Kokusho Tio! Very nice!!


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Mar 27, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Wow, Kokusho Tio! Very nice!!



 ...me, my sword or my costume?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2007)

How about all three?


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Mar 27, 2007)

+rep for you! 

And you are from Canada too? Wich province?
Me I'm from Montreal, Quebec.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2007)

Kokusho Tio said:


> +rep for you!
> 
> And you are from Canada too? Wich province?
> Me I'm from Montreal, Quebec.



Wet, foggy, humid Nova Scotia.


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Mar 27, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Wet, foggy, humid Nova Scotia.



Haaww... it look so beautifull there!


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> So that's what the Thieving Queen looks like. A little cutey, but young looking >.>
> 
> How old are you?


16. Yeah, for some reason alot of people think I'm older, even at job interviews and from the amount of stuff on my CV.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 27, 2007)

keiiya said:


> Vash@ Since _when _was Vash a cam _whore_? I like yo*u* in the Mighty Ducks top the best. :3


There's an inner camwhore inside all of us.


----------



## Ray (Mar 27, 2007)

Well then lucky me I got in before the five minutes  
Looking good


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 27, 2007)

Rhaella, that hat is great. x3


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 27, 2007)

rhaella, i seldom look into this thread. but just caught you in time. 

i can be gay for you


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmm.  I've apparently gotten sidetracked. XD  I'll have to delete them soon. XD I don't post here too often busy camwhoring in HR.

Thanks, Leonius, Dawn and QuoNina.  <333

Hehe, my friend gave me that hat.  I'd been eyeing it in her closet for the entirety of last semester.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 27, 2007)

Rhaella is such a beautiful woman


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't get to see Rhaella's picture. DX

*@L:* That's a cute picture. 

*@|Deadly Buda|:* You have a fan? :amazed

And the flash effect makes you look like a deity or something. =O

*@Kokusho Tio:* Nice cosplay pix. ^^

*@Jonas:* Nice eyes. 

*@gene chan:* Aww, what a cute plushie! :3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2007)

Rhaella that was a nice picture !
I'm in love with your curly hair


----------



## Jonas (Mar 28, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> I didn't get to see Rhaella's picture. DX
> 
> *@L:* That's a cute picture.
> 
> ...


thanks Jannoy ^^
I like ur's too


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Jonas, I dare you to shave your eyebrows.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 28, 2007)

Jonas looks like Jonas XD
gene chan, that's cute <3
Aww, Rhaella :3


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 28, 2007)

lawl kinda really awesome photographs. 

jessica theres no way u look like a 13 year old ..NONONONONO


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 28, 2007)

So many beautiful people here 8D

Doggie has a monkey D:


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww, I wish I had a monkey.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin looks like the kind of nice guy who would love you to death and buy a a new car, house, wardrobe... But if you are one minute late with his breakfast, he'll beat you.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 28, 2007)

sayo looks like emo dough 


no way J_E_S wouldnt do that  hes using boss dark blue theres no way


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2007)

SaYo87 said:


> sayo looks like emo dough
> 
> 
> no way J_E_S wouldnt do that  hes using boss dark blue theres no way



Are you emo ??



Jessica said:


> Jiraya_Ero_Senjin looks like the kind of nice guy who would love you to death and buy a a new car, house, wardrobe... But if you are one minute late with his breakfast, he'll beat you.



Well I can be a bit demanding  !
But I wont beat someone over bringing my breakfast one minute late, I'll only do it after 1;30 min........


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 28, 2007)

lawl im not........ im just my own kind of beeing


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Well I can be a bit demanding  !
> But I wont beat someone over bringing my breakfast one minute late, I'll only do it after 1;30 min........



Phew, I thought you'd be angry at me for posting that.. maybe beating me..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Phew, I thought you'd be angry at me for posting that.. maybe beating me..



Ahhhhhhh *huggglesssss* 
I dont beat nice ppl


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 28, 2007)

I want glasses like Jiraya Ero Senjin's!

They look so badass 

I need to start working on wrecking my eyes again


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 28, 2007)

Doggie Nii-san said:


> I want glasses like Jiraya Ero Senjin's!
> 
> They look so badass
> 
> I need to start working on wrecking my eyes again



yeah they got some "oomph" style. im using contact-lenses for a month now and i just hate them.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

awesome pics!

Gene! I want your uuber cute plushie  and you have a really cute smile! ^__^

Jiraya, you looks awesome with glasses 

Doggie i want your monkey!!


----------



## keiiya (Mar 28, 2007)

Vash said:


> There's an inner camwhore inside all of us.


I killed mine. 



Sakura said:


> Thanks keikei <3 When are you gonna post more pics? :3
> 
> And Vash was always a camwhore XD


I will soon I promise. *Lots *of summer-y shots _may_be.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2007)

SaYo87, it is very hard to see anything in that picture.

Your dog shows up "okay" because he (she>) is white, but.. Too fuzzy quality to comment.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 28, 2007)

i know ...-_- need to get a new cam


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush, I absolutely LOVE you!!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

lol! I absolutely *love you* too! 

Lets have babies! 
lol!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm up for that!!!


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 28, 2007)

Pfft, you should be a proud camwhore Dragoness_Noush!

Man, I want your make-up. <3


Edit: SaYo87- Why you hate contacts? Which reminds me i gotta put mine in. Did they split in your eye or something? I wear the tough hard contacts, I'm like immune to pain now. >.>


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2007)

You people who wear contacts make me so squeamish. The idea of sticking a piece of glass against my eyeball.

Ew. Can't do it!!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I'm up for that!!!


Wonderful!!!!  



The Thieving Queen said:


> Pfft, you should be a proud camwhore Dragoness_Noush!
> 
> Man, I want your make-up. <3


lol!!   Thankee XDD
*hands you my makeup*


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 28, 2007)

At first it's kinda squimish, but after a while you get used to it. You gotta be careful cleaning them though, if you don't wash off the cleaner, your eye is be sore and red for a few days. 
it's not against your eyeball exactly, it's so light it just floats on the surface of the water covering your eye. You don't even notice them. 

Edit: Yes make-up! DDD


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

noush u come out so white in ya pics


----------



## Sara (Mar 28, 2007)

*@DN: I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP! *screeches**


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

little nin said:


> noush u come out so white in ya pics


LOL!
I do lately don't I Nin? 




Obito said:


> *@DN: I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP! *screeches**


Lol!! Thankeeee!!!! <333333


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

i guess i should love ur make up too then


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes Nin you should!! 
lol 

and rather tasty pics there nin ^__^  <333


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

oh lol, come on msn man,


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 28, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Pfft, you should be a proud camwhore Dragoness_Noush!
> 
> Man, I want your make-up. <3
> 
> ...



lawl i have to cry about an hour ones i put them in ...thats why if have to get outta my bed 1 hour earlier before going to work....thats just annoying


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

little nin said:


> oh lol, come on msn man,


I've got work to do man! 
latazzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

take shum pics


----------



## Heida (Mar 28, 2007)

I didnt get to see Rhaella's pic


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 28, 2007)

everyone is so pretty ._.

<3


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Mar 28, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> I didn't get to see Rhaella's picture. DX
> 
> *@L:* That's a cute picture.
> 
> ...



Only Dawn


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

Ryo you're very pretty! 

And Buda, I agree with Dawn!  love the pic very muchly ^__^


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 28, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:
			
		

> Ryo you're very pretty!



oh... thank you  you are very beautiful <3


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

^___^ you are most welcome!

and thank you! <33


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> ^___^ you are most welcome!
> 
> and thank you! <33



*Nice glasses DN wanna trade xD !*

<3 *your pictah*


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

hahaha! I love my glasses too much to trade! 
lol Thankee! <3

Yours suit you muchly!
I like your pic too! <33


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Noush and Nin!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 28, 2007)

Sunny, get back on Grey's Anatomy. Nice try.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Noush and Nin!


Sure is!!!!! <333333


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Yea...very nice pics, both of you.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:
			
		

> Jonas, I dare you to shave your eyebrows.



Well, I don't know how to.. besides, isn't that going a little bit TOO far  ? 

Sakura: wish I could say the same about you.. but you have only became hotter ^^


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Yea...very nice pics, both of you.


Thank you Mikki Mikk! <3


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Ceepha, still kicking my ass at having awesome hair. x3


----------



## Ceepha (Mar 28, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Ceepha, still kicking my ass at having awesome hair. x3



Ha. I haven't talked to you in a while.  

So my picture is showing up then? It's not for me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2007)

Vash said:


> Sunny, get back on Grey's Anatomy. Nice try.


D: True GA gots more sex but it pales in level of badassness >.>


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

I love all the latest pictures x3

Except for the fact that Sunuvmann doesn't look like Hugh Laurie AT ALL ><

House <3


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Ceepha said:


> Ha. I haven't talked to you in a while.
> 
> So my picture is showing up then? It's not for me.



It was showing up. 

maybe imageshack it?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 28, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> D: True GA gots more sex but it pales in level of badassness >.>


As I said, back to Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## blue_duck (Mar 28, 2007)

Sunuvmann: Awesome, House is also awesome. That means it's double the awesome. Yeah.


----------



## Ceepha (Mar 28, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> It was showing up.
> 
> maybe imageshack it?



I think it's there and other people can see it, people bathing in their highspeed internet that is.

I just can't see it. Probably dail-up trying to make my life difficult again. >_<

Oh well..


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Ceepha said:


> I think it's there and other people can see it, people bathing in their highspeed internet that is.
> 
> I just can't see it. Probably dail-up trying to make my life difficult again. >_<
> 
> Oh well..



Yeaah.
I could see it before, but now I can't, and I'm on roadrunner.
Though, if all else fails, people can always just hit quote and get the link and open it up in a tab or something. 

Dial up. :S
I feel for you with all my heart. =/


----------



## Constantine (Mar 28, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Lavi!
> You have no eyes, my dear!


*xD They're hidden *



Dragoness_Noush said:


> Lavi your pic rawks XDDD


*How thoughtful xD Thx*



Heida said:


> @*Lavi* cute emo pic


*   Thank you*



Usagi said:


> Lavi...ohmahlawd.


*Thanx *



Kimihiro said:


> Lavi looks awesome xDDDDD
> 
> That Hawthorne Heights shhirt really tied it all in


*Thanks XD*



keiiya said:


> </Insert random comments>
> Lavi@ *Oh dear god*, I have _fallen _in love with yo*ur* hair.


 *your too kind*


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Lavi said:


> xD They're hidden


I dun think you have any. v_v

Creeeeeepy!


----------



## Constantine (Mar 28, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I dun think you have any. v_v
> 
> Creeeeeepy!



*I do too xD
I got a haircut*


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Lavi said:


> *I do too xD
> I got a haircut*



Mmmhmmm. Excuses. 

<3


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

Post a real pic without the emoness xDD

<33


----------



## Constantine (Mar 28, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Mmmhmmm. Excuses.
> 
> <3


  yup 



Kimihiro said:


> Post a real pic without the emoness xDD
> 
> <33



Nope sowwy I don't have a camera anymores, not even a webcam


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 28, 2007)

Nya ha haaa I finally see u Bayse!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 29, 2007)

Sunuvmann <3 Harhar.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 29, 2007)

Onnnnnnnnnni. <3


----------



## Lovewitches (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice pics Oni, i actually laughed at the gif thing... xD


----------



## Sakura (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww, Oni. That's cute  
I love CVS! =D
You look like Sylar. Does that offend you? D:


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 29, 2007)

ha ha ONITASKU nice GIF!!


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 29, 2007)

Momento mori said:
			
		

> Onnnnnnnnnni. <3



Dawn! <3



			
				lovewitches said:
			
		

> Nice pics Oni, i actually laughed at the gif thing... xD



Why thank you, LW. As did I. XD



Sakura said:


> Aww, Oni. That's cute
> I love CVS! =D
> You look like Sylar. Does that offend you? D:



Aw, thanks! ^0^

You think? No, I'm definitely not offended. Sylar fucking rules! 
*Stealthily kills more people and takes their powerz* 



			
				Kieren said:
			
		

> ha ha ONITASKU nice GIF!!



Thanks!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 29, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Aw, thanks! ^0^
> 
> You think? No, I'm definitely not offended. Sylar fucking rules!
> *Stealthily kills more people and takes their powerz*



Really? =D Wow. The last time I said somebody looked like Mini me, they freaked! But that's kinda different is it...>__>

Sylar's pretty speshul <3 My favorite villain of all times. 

Haha, and I love your gif btw. ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 29, 2007)

Oni, that GIF was awesome xD


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 29, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Really? =D Wow. The last time I said somebody looked like Mini me, they freaked! But that's kinda different is it...>__>
> 
> Sylar's pretty speshul <3 My favorite villain of all times.
> 
> Haha, and I love your gif btw. ^^



Yes! Sylar is one of my favorite villains!



			
				Kimihiro said:
			
		

> Oni, that GIF was awesome xD



Haha, thanks!


----------



## Onslaught (Mar 29, 2007)

@Dragoness,hot,camwhore all you want,its cool in my book


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Ryo_nyanko

gene_chan

Dragoness_Noush

Kokusho Tio

L

Jessica

Jannoy

Sakura

The Thieving Queen

Tea_and_Cookies

Illusive

Ninamori

All so pretty 

Can I be your boyfriend? 

That's how despirate I am, begging random pretty girls in the member pic thread ry

*Has reached lowest ebb*

I've had girl on the brain none stop now for weeks


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 29, 2007)

> I've had girl on the brain none stop now for weeks



<----- for 2 years now....just let time do its work....someday ull be immune


----------



## cygnus (Mar 29, 2007)

@blueeyedblonde


.....



Why are your holding that guitar upside down...


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 29, 2007)

cygnus said:


> @blueeyedblonde
> 
> 
> .....
> ...



lma0 now that u mentioned


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 29, 2007)

cygnus said:


> @blueeyedblonde
> 
> 
> .....
> ...



Who cares about the guitar !
Its a nice pictah


----------



## cygnus (Mar 29, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Who cares about the guitar !
> Its a nice pictah



Obviously I do...especially Ibanez Strat copies...I think she's pretending to do a chord....gook...on a right handed guitar....

Going for the indie-chick look or something?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 29, 2007)

cygnus said:


> Obviously I do...especially Ibanez Strat copies...I think she's pretending to do a chord....gook...on a right handed guitar....
> 
> Going for the indie-chick look or something?



Yeah obviously you do ! Duhhhhhh


----------



## Onslaught (Mar 29, 2007)

cygnus said:


> @blueeyedblonde
> 
> 
> .....
> ...



Haha,I didnt even notice until you said something about it


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh my god, Blueyedblonde! You are so pretty!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Girls girls girls, I'm gonna needs some girls...


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Jessica wins. Epic glasses.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 29, 2007)

The girls on this forums make me regret for postin pics of mine.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Ask and you shall receive.



I ment in my room, giving me hugs.

But this is better than nothing, thanks <3


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Buy me a plane ticket and I will come hug you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Buy me a plane ticket and I will come hug you.



Ha, I'm not falling for that one...

Again


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (Mar 29, 2007)

i like  Dragoness_Noush


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

FifiLynn and BlonfhairBlueeyes too, so pretty


----------



## Micah (Mar 29, 2007)

Im gonna have to post my picture up soon, maybe Woahthere will post his as well.


----------



## ApuLunas (Mar 29, 2007)

jessica jessica jessica jessicaaa         :can jessica


----------



## sikvod00 (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> I've had girl on the brain none stop now for weeks


Tell me, what are some more symptoms of this apparently contagious disease? Er, besides soliciting sex online OR begging girls online to be your mate.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Heavy masturbation, long walks and cold showers...


----------



## FifiLynn (Mar 29, 2007)

Omg why are the guys that posted after me so cute!11 ah :]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 29, 2007)

*You know, this is why I hate posting when the page is gonna end.*

Conner b workin' @ CVS? Welcome to the Tri-State Area, dude. 

Can't see blueeyedblonde's... O:

Jessica: It's official, you've GOT to be the most beautiful NFers around <3
I'd WALK to where you are if you were single though. T__T

MrYumYums: That an IPod? 

FifiLynn: I love your new hair looks! No make-up is still good!


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> Ryo_nyanko
> 
> gene_chan
> 
> ...



I'm on someone's list  yay. . .


----------



## Sakura (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Henry. I'm taken :3

Monny - Prettyful <3
FifiLynn - Loooove your style
Jessica - Iloveyou <3 
Ryo nyanko - Ooh, I like :3


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Ninamori, you are too hot for words.


----------



## Kyon (Mar 29, 2007)

FifiLynn, Ninamori, and Jessica, WOW. You all look amazing.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Aiyori, you are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 29, 2007)

Aiyori, you're so pretty! ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 29, 2007)

Aiyori, your bathroom is almost as pretty as you! 

Just kidding xD


----------



## Kyon (Mar 29, 2007)

Add Aiyori to the list of hot girls. ._.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 29, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Aiyori, you're bathroom is almost as pretty as you!
> 
> xD



Was that an insult?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 29, 2007)

Aw. Monny. xD


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 29, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Was that an insult?


 
Of course not xD

Damn, I should've added "just kidding" to it ._.

-edits post-


----------



## Aiyori (Mar 29, 2007)

*omigah*.




Thank you all! :']]

Ahaa.

'nd I didn't take it as an insult anyway, Kimihiro. x'D


Ooh.. I'm on a list?  LOL o_o;


I feel all.. special.

._.; <3


----------



## Usagi (Mar 29, 2007)

Monny...SUFI. xD


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

Illusive, you are so pretty..


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

illusive ...


@KG

ur first picture ...is some nice work man


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 30, 2007)

Aiyori verry nice picture 
And I'm in love with your pink bathroom !
I want to have such a bathroom, including the girl standing there......





@ Sayo I would kick your friends !
Pwn them back and post pictures of it


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

@Jes
today were going out  i think tomorrow  morning ill get my revenge then


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 30, 2007)

Para-Boy what are you drawing ? 
I know its for make up......
Nice picture 
I love your hair <3


----------



## Sakura (Mar 30, 2007)

Kori baby, I love your hair! <33333


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy, your pictures are so great!!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Aaaah. -dies-

I've just spent half an hour trying to figure out how this thread worked... Too many freakin' pages, honestly. I saw people commenting on pictures of people that I wanted to see... But no matter how many pages I looked at, I couldn't find the pictures.

After looking at 30 pages individually, I found two pictures. -_-

Again, -dies-


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Aaaah. -dies-
> 
> I've just spent half an hour trying to figure out how this thread worked... Too many freakin' pages, honestly. I saw people commenting on pictures of people that I wanted to see... But no matter how many pages I looked at, I couldn't find the pictures.
> 
> ...



The pictures are in the picture topic. Membership is free

I know what you are going through, it happened to me when I first came into these topics too.


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh! Darn it, so _that's_ why I couldn't find any. ><

Well, I feel stupid now.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 30, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Oh! Darn it, so _that's_ why I couldn't find any. ><
> 
> Well, I feel stupid now.



heehee


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh well. I don't feel so stupid anymore.

Mostly because EMO-tional has asked for me to adopt him as my black minion dragon. I've always wanted a black dragon as a minion.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 30, 2007)

I can't see your picture Tsukami  my school doesn't allow pics...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 30, 2007)

PB IS UBER PERDY!!!!

*CAPS EXPRESS THIS FEELING!*


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Noooooo! Oh well, I'm uploading s'more as we speak. 'cause that one is a month old, and my hair grows quickly.

EDIT: I put up two more pictures. ^^


----------



## Sakura (Mar 30, 2007)

*KEIIYA! *

Awww, that's cute <3 You're verrrry pretty, with glasses and without :3 Oh! A picture dedicated to me!  Yay!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

keiiya said:


> P.P.S. Sorry if your eyes burn. T___T[/SIZE]



Nonsense, you take lovely pictures!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 30, 2007)

*Keiiya I love you so much!!!!!!! <33333*

And your glasses look so nice on you!


----------



## keiiya (Mar 30, 2007)

Sakura said:


> *KEIIYA! *
> 
> Awww, that's cute <3 You're verrrry pretty, with glasses and without :3 Oh! A picture dedicated to me!  Yay!


Awww...thanks! I want _glasses _like *Noush*.
Yo*ur *piccie was so adorable.



Jessica said:


> Nonsense, you take lovely pictures!


Thankies.  
Yo*u*'re *very *cute :3



Dragoness_Noush said:


> *Keiiya I love you so much!!!!!!! <33333*
> 
> And your glasses look so nice on you!


Like I said, yo*ur* _glasses _are *uber *cute. _*tries to steal them away from Noush*_


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 30, 2007)

lol! 
Keiiya! I can't see give them back!!


----------



## keiiya (Mar 30, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> lol!
> Keiiya! I can't see give them back!!


_*Runs off to try them on and strut round uni wearing them, looking uber cool for once in her life.* _


----------



## dynamiks (Mar 30, 2007)

I like your look Keiiya.


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Aww, Keiiya you're pretty. ^^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

No kidding 

I will stalk her forever 

Unless she doesn't want me too D:


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

TPN x keiiya ftw 

Keiiya is a very beautiful woman too  You look so much better in glasses then I do D:

<3333


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> TPN x keiiya ftw



I would support that 

How old are you Keiiya?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

She's offline ;_;

But she's 23, she had her birthday a few months ago or so


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Blargh, older than she looks 

Too old to be intrested in me


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

Only by four years :S

You could be _special_ friends


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Three years...

No, she won't want me


----------



## keiiya (Mar 30, 2007)

*Pink*@ Everyone says I look around 17. 
23 is *old*. Though I've never had a toy boy before. 

*Kimi*@ _Special _friends are always good.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Heh, don't tease me, I'm looking for love :3

Or at the very least... physical intimacy...


----------



## keiiya (Mar 30, 2007)

Love is good. Physical intimacy is even *more *fun.
I just realized yo*u* were from *Manchester*. :amazed  :amazed  :amazed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, from Nottingham but I live most of the time in Manchester where I go to uni D:


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

Goddamn you English people 

-lives in the States-

Unless New *England* counts xP


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow. AWESOME TATTOO, -Kg- o_o


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 30, 2007)

Hopefully that snow fun didn't result in you losing a nipple or a toe. 

Because I would crack up if it did.


----------



## -Kg- (Mar 30, 2007)

No nothing was lost really. Just the feeling in my feet for awhile.

And thank you Tsukami-chan


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

You're welcome. ^^


----------



## keiiya (Mar 30, 2007)

Pink said:


> Well, from Nottingham but I live most of the time in Manchester where I go to uni D:


Oh, thats *cool*. I have a friend in his final year at Manchester uni and I use to work there for a bit last year.
Why the sad face? D:

-*Kg-*@ Cute tattoo <3333333333333333333


----------



## Constantine (Mar 30, 2007)

Keiiya your freakin hott !!!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

keiiya said:


> Oh, thats *cool*. I have a friend in his final year at Manchester uni and I use to work there for a bit last year.
> Why the sad face? D:



I'm just dying, almost literally, for a girlfriend.

Never had one before. Never even been kissed by a girl.

Don't have any friends either. I have real problems with people IRL. I hoped to meet people over the ent I could then hook up with IRL but it doesn;t work...


----------



## Vanillin (Mar 30, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Illusive, you are so pretty..





SaYo87 said:


> illusive ...



Aww, thank you.


----------



## keiiya (Mar 30, 2007)

Lavi said:


> Keiiya your freakin hott !!!!!


LOL Thanks 



Pink said:


> I'm just dying, almost literally, for a girlfriend.
> 
> Never had one before. Never even been kissed by a girl.
> 
> Don't have any friends either. I have real problems with people IRL. I hoped to meet people over the ent I could then hook up with IRL but it doesn;t work...


_*keiiyas heart breaks*
_ 

*Damselian*@ Cuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

Pink said:


> I'm just dying, almost literally, for a girlfriend.
> 
> Never had one before. Never even been kissed by a girl.
> 
> Don't have any friends either. I have real problems with people IRL. I hoped to meet people over the ent I could then hook up with IRL but it doesn;t work...


 
If it helps, my brother is almost as old as you and he's never had a girlfriend or first kiss at all either. I'm very shy in RL too...

My girly heart is breaking too T__T 

@Illusive: Oh my, how pretty


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 30, 2007)

tsukami-chan is kawaii! ^__^


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

A puppy Ryo! Yay! 

Mine! 

EDIT: Eeep! Double Post! Aaaaaah!

Yay! -giggles-

Thankies, Ryo.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 30, 2007)

Sayo you are pweety cool 

Paracetamol Boy. . .  wow <3

edit-

YAY! 's tsukami back*


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Kumiko-chan! You're so pretty! ^^

Aww.   Yay Des[pondentGuitarist]! You're adorable. ^^ You have pretty eyes.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Aww.   Yay Des[pondentGuitarist]! You're adorable. ^^ You have pretty eyes.
> 
> EDIT: Darnit! I double posted again! I keep thinking that people will occasionally post here, but then I end up double posting! ><



aaawww really?  thanks!! :*takleglompkisses*

your pretty cute yourself


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

Ryo_nyanko said:


> Sayo you are pweety cool
> 
> Paracetamol Boy. . .  wow <3
> 
> ...



thanx ryo <3

awwww  awesome puppy pic 


@guitarist

dammit i want your hair ^^


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

@Sayo: its t3h gels  LOL your tatoos awesome
(btw, thats when my hair looks good, (about 20% of the time)) you dont want to see it when it looks bad >_____>


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@Tsukami: I wish I could have your hair*
*@Kumiko: *
*@Hoho: You should bleach ur hair then you'd look EXACTLY like this guy I know*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

@Obito: OMG ITS TOOOOOOOBIIIIIIIII
and I would bleach my hair....why?


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@Hoho: I am Tobiiiiii*
*and*
*Cause blond is kewt on gai`s*


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@Tsukami: I play around with my hair alot. In that picture I posted it's brown. *


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

-looks-

You're hair is pretty. ^^ I like your necklace, too. You should take off Tobi's face. I want to see _your_ face!


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@Tsukami: >.> You should see my chains.*
*...*
*Well maybe I will then.*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

@Obito: YAAAAAAAAAY *was to afraid to ask myself*

@Tsuki: thanks!! s

*wonders what parents would do if I bleachd my hair, or even asked them* >___>


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

DespondentGuitarist said:


> @Sayo: its t3h gels  LOL your tatoos awesome
> (btw, thats when my hair looks good, (about 20% of the time)) you dont want to see it when it looks bad >_____>



thanks! ...but dammit i need urs >.<

my hair just stopped growing lol. and 99% of the time i look like teh hoff. but alltough ... i should do that with my head haha



i used to have blond hairs but coloured it brown ._.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

My hair is curley but I forced it down xD


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@Hoho: My parents won't let me bleach my hair. *tempted to ask again though**
*@Tsukami: It will be soon my friend.*

*EDIT: and my hair is naturally straight. Sometimes it gets wavy when it's wet though.*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

my hair gets straight when its wet, my hairs also naturaly brown, but when its wet its black 
my parents wouldnt let me bleach it if I payed them >______>


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*I don't know what colour to do my hair next!*
*My friend Alissa says red.*
*Nocile says any colour of the rainbow.*
*Olivia says purple streaks.*
*Katie says more black.*
*Angela says red and black.*
*Kimi says red and black.*

*?__?*


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

DespondentGuitarist said:


> my hair gets straight when its wet, my hairs also naturaly brown, but when its wet its black
> my parents wouldnt let me bleach it if I payed them >______>



be glad not to look like the hoff  ._. .  why are ur parents that strict when it comes to bleaching ur hair? oO


@ obito

bit late but n1 pic ! =oP it first looked like a basketball there


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

my opinion, RED AND BLACK FTFW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@SaYo87: Thankyou. *
* *
*@Hoho: I'll have to wait a few months until the brown fades and grows out. *
*:\*


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*All I have to do it wait for it to grow back and dye the tips black.*


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

damn right !  ... on punktimes (few years ago) i used to color them blue/red/green/pink >.< looked quite funny


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@SaYo87: Doesn't that ruin your hair??*


*Oh, and I already had black and red hair before I just remembered. When I coloured my bangs black. @.@*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

woah, thats a funny lookin rainbow @_____@

LOL!!! I want my bangz red x.x


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

Obito said:


> *@SaYo87: Doesn't that ruin your hair??*
> 
> 
> *Oh, and I already had black and red hair before I just remembered. When I coloured my bangs black. @.@*



hahahah yeah it did ruin them alot ....but they regenerated after not coloring them for about a year  

hmmpf but i dont know how parents can refuse that their children want to get colored hair o_o


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*I want to bleach my hair.  Then colour under it and the tips black.*


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

Obito said:


> *I want to bleach my hair.  Then colour under it and the tips black.*



and theres no way ure allowed to do that by ur parents?

btw... that youtube vid in ur sig....

just like a diary of mine lol >.<


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Hm...I know they wouldn't! But who cares? They can`t control me forever!*

*I see...*


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

Obito said:


> *Hm...I know they wouldn't! But who cares? They can`t control me forever!*
> 
> *I see...*



damn right thats just the way it all goes! my mother was the same until i just colored them then she didnt care anymore about it


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

_*My father doesn't care what I do to my hair, he loves it anyway.*_
_*>.>*_
_*My mother doesn't want me to look like a fdjghfjdv though.*_
_*And my brother coloured his hair purple before. ?___?*_


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

CLANKILLER
I WANNA SEE YOUR FACE


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

@SaYo: that photoshop pic is FTW!!!! awesomeness 

@Obito: you once said something about kool-aid and your brother before, what was it again? it was hilarious

@Esca: HELL YEAH!


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

esca said:


> CLANKILLER
> I WANNA SEE YOUR FACE


*ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO SEE MY FACE *


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

DespondentGuitarist said:


> @SaYo: that photoshop pic is FTW!!!! awesomeness
> 
> @Obito: you once said something about kool-aid and your brother before, what was it again? it was hilarious


_*Oh, it was one time a few years ago and I went outside and I saw red stuff and I was like "what...? CHRIS? What did u do" and it looked like blood and then my parents saw it and ...but they found my brother and Christian colouring their hair with kool-aid.*_


----------



## Setever (Mar 30, 2007)

haha. I posted a picture. Like I said in the thread, I don't know if it actually counts. 

@Obito: Your pic made me laugh. haha.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

DespondentGuitarist said:


> @SaYo: that photoshop pic is FTW!!!! awesomeness
> 
> @Obito: you once said something about kool-aid and your brother before, what was it again? it was hilarious
> 
> @Esca: HELL YEAH!



thanx man : P

@ obito .... haha our mothers should drink some coffee together then ._.


@ KIEREN

ALLES GUTE IM NACHHINEIN!   HOFFE DIE PARTY WAR NICE 

@ SETEVER

of course it counts  and allthough its well done!


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*@Setever: In a good way? Or a bad way? 0_0"*
*@SaYo87: xD*


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Kieren, you're the guy on the far right in the three-person picture, ne?  You're not that bad looking. ^^

But Des is better [no offense]  -s him


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*I think Kieren is cute though.*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

*has never really been called 'cuter' or anything than anybody else*


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*WHY ARE THERE SO MANY CUTE PEOPLE!!?!?*


**takes off Tobi mask**


----------



## Setever (Mar 30, 2007)

@Obito: Good way. 

@SaYo87: Haha. Thanks. :]


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

everybody is cute in their own way 

@obito!

do that grrrr we wanna see ur face gogogogo =oD

shit its 4 am in my fuckin country im gettin tired


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

@Obito YAAAAAY!!! show me?? 

@Setever: awesome shot


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Now at LEAST 8 people have told me they want to see my face. 8|*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

C' MOOOOOOOOOOONNNNN!!!!!!! DUN MAKE ME BEG!!!


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Hmm.......*


*:\*


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

Obito said:


> *Now at LEAST 8 people have told me they want to see my face. 8|*



and ill tell you for another 100 one if u dont do that 

dammit we should get our own thread ._.


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

I WANNA SEE IT MY FIRST FRIEND ON NF!


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

_......_

_*@Hollow: Awww, I was?<3*_


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

_*>__<*_

_*Mommy!*_

_*The evil spirits are telling me to get nekked again!*_


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

@Obito: you were my first and bestest freind, WTH?!, just pwease take the mask off 

*chants with Tsuki


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

**
**starts to back away**


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2007)

DespondentGuitarist said:


> @Obito: you were my first and bestest freind, WTH?!, just pwease take the mask off
> 
> *chants with Tsuki



damn right brother u hit the fact!


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

I think we're scaring her xD >_______>


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Ayeayeaye, just give me a minute.*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

*stops chanting* *waits patiently* yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Ok, ok, I'm posting it. Just let me get the link.*


*:\*


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 30, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> I agree, though, Obito. He's pretty cute. ^^



lol thx =D




Tsukami-chan said:


> Kieren, you're the guy on the far right in the three-person picture, ne?  You're not that bad looking. ^^
> 
> But Des is better [no offense]  -s him



yeah im on the right and thx lol  ....and none taken (im not really a guy to take offense anyway)



SaYo87 said:


> @ KIEREN
> 
> ALLES GUTE IM NACHHINEIN!   HOFFE DIE PARTY WAR NICE



es was gut danke  





<33 to all


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*THERE I POSTED IT! *


*...LOL, PWNT*


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

But even with only seeing that much, you still look very pretty.


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Really? *


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Obito said:


> _......_
> 
> _*@Hollow: Awww, I was?<3*_


YES
you welcomed me in mah welcome thread
them we spammer PM each other
yada yada yada


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

just let her be like that -___-" though I did laugh xD


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

esca said:


> YES
> you welcomed me in mah welcome thread
> them we spammer PM each other
> yada yada yada


*xD*

*Good old days on NF...*
*I still remember the Very Melon FC...*


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*x]*

*Bow to your creator~~~~!*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

(HOLY CRAP I WAS INTRODUCED BY SOME FAMOUS PEOPLE ON NF: Martryn, Uchiha Kid, Troublesome-chan not to mention Itachi-Is-A-Cheez-it


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*>.>*

*That Cheez-it kid, eh?*

*She's always famous.*

*>.>*


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

stop flapping your own gums Cheez-it, you know, IM GUNNA CALL YOU IT FROM NOW ON!!

@Tsuki: I was weird back then *looks at posts* *shudders*


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*We all were. *

*:S*

*Now let us stop spamming this thread.*


----------



## Sakura (Mar 30, 2007)

Kg <333
Chidori Tomoyo - Awww, you're so cute <3
Kumiko chan's so pretty
Miyavi ♥/Sai - Cuuuute
SaYo87 - Nice tattoo :3


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Bah! She skipped over my picture.


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Bah! No time. *


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

pfft, she skipped mine too, why are you sad Cheez-it? it wasnt even a 'real' picture really


----------



## Sara (Mar 30, 2007)

*Are you calling me 'fake'?*

*Or just....'reel'?*


*:\*


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 30, 2007)

*Kieren* - I haven't had pancakes in a long time. =/
*-Kg-* - your tattoo's are really awesome. :3
*keiiya* - you look lovely girly. <3
*Kumiko-chan* - you look like someone I know. pretty pictures.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm random, so deal.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 30, 2007)

I was saying you edited over it xP


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Nooooooooo! The second person didn't comment on my pictures either.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 30, 2007)

Those who complain and spam up the thread don't get comments.


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, sorry. ^^;;;;

I tend to spam a lot without noticing it. Sorry, sorry. -deletes all of her posts-


----------



## Sakura (Mar 30, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Those who complain and spam up the thread don't get comments.



Thanks. Ilu. <3

And Obito, real picz plz.


----------



## Sara (Mar 31, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Thanks. Ilu. <3
> 
> And Obito, real picz plz.


*Aahhh, so we cannot have fun with our pics, hm?*


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 31, 2007)

Obito said:


> *Aahhh, so we cannot have fun with our pics, hm?*



Once or twice its funny.
Over and over, not so much.


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, all deleted or edited and then deleted or just edited.

Sorry for being annoying and breaking the rules. ^^;;;


----------



## Sakura (Mar 31, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Okay, all deleted or edited and then deleted or just edited.
> 
> Sorry for being annoying and breaking the rules. ^^;;;



It's alright. Actually you were okay. It was the others, I suppose.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Mar 31, 2007)

ya, I know we were a little out of hand, sorry about that


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

Obito, you're hilarious.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

Obito said:


> *Aahhh, so we cannot have fun with our pics, hm?*


 
If you feel like you don't want your pics around the intrnet, then just delete the post after a hour or something.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 31, 2007)

myself i enjoy having a nice conversation ...comment or no comment who cares anyways.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

Remus, I think you look absolutley gorgeous ^w^


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 31, 2007)

-is not spamming-

Dynamiks, your first pic is cool. -laughs-

Lazarus, your hair is pretty. 

-is about to comment on Ginsei's pictures-
-then sees the last one-


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Hey Henry. I'm taken :3



I know... kinda.

But still...



keiiya said:


> LOL Thanks
> 
> _*keiiyas heart breaks*
> _
> ...



Thanks 

<3



Kimihiro said:


> If it helps, my brother is almost as old as you and he's never had a girlfriend or first kiss at all either. I'm very shy in RL too...
> 
> My girly heart is breaking too T__T



Doesn't help really but thanks anyway


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

Ninamori, you crazy camwhore! I love you!!


----------



## ninamori (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah. 

AND I SUPPOSE I LOVE YOU, TOO.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, you better.


----------



## Haruka (Mar 31, 2007)

MONNY U WHORE <#


----------



## ninamori (Mar 31, 2007)

hahaha, Haru, I love the failed heart.

<12345678910


----------



## Haruka (Mar 31, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> hahaha, Haru, I love the failed heart.
> 
> <12345678910



I <3 u


----------



## Unisŏnus (Mar 31, 2007)

Ninamori, you have very nice hair


----------



## -Kg- (Mar 31, 2007)

@Ninamori I dont know about being a camwhore but your lookin really good, damn nice bod


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd comment on how amazingly, super, 10/10 hot Nina is but she turned me down already


----------



## ninamori (Mar 31, 2007)

Haruka said:


> I <3 u


U'D BETTTTTUR.


Unisŏnus said:


> Ninamori, you have very nice hair


thanks. :]


-Kg- said:


> @Ninamori I dont know about being a camwhore but your lookin really good, damn nice bod


why thank you.


Pink said:


> I'd comment on how amazingly, super, 10/10 hot Nina is but she turned me down already


sorry.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Meh, you have nothing to apologise for.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

> Doesn't help really but thanks anyway


 
Sorry, I'm bad at these things >_<


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

Illusive, you silly goof..


----------



## Frosch (Mar 31, 2007)

Big titties O

EDIT:Nevermind, damn you Paracetamol_boy!

EDIT2: Scratch that, PB. I lack the yellow paint


----------



## Vanillin (Mar 31, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Illusive, you silly goof..



 I get bored so easily.  Bored + Camera + Me does not mix.  I'll end up with like 358952 pictures of the most random things.

Why was it deleted.  It was a real picture.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

Illusive said:


> Why was it deleted.  It was a real picture.



Tsunade's face. 

Maybe you should have included a link to the normal picture?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

Illusive said:


> I get bored so easily. Bored + Camera + Me does not mix. I'll end up with like 358952 pictures of the most random things.
> 
> Why was it deleted. It was a real picture.


 
Show your face =/

Post one with your real face, and then another with the Tsunade's face in one post instead >_>


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Sorry, I'm bad at these things >_<



Short of supernatural powers there's nothing you can do really...


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 31, 2007)

Geijutsu said:


> Big titties O
> 
> EDIT:Nevermind, damn you Paracetamol_boy!
> 
> EDIT2: Scratch that, PB. I lack the yellow paint



Orange will do, good sir. Unless your penis is small.


----------



## Vanillin (Mar 31, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Tsunade's face.
> 
> Maybe you should have included a link to the normal picture?





Kimihiro said:


> Show your face =/
> 
> Post one with your real face, and then another with the Tsunade's face in one post instead >_>



Oh, I didn't think that would matter.  I didn't save the original picture.  

Oh well, I'll probably take more later when I'm bored again anyway.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 31, 2007)

Illusive.. DAMN 
Nice pictarz...

Monny, you camwhore, you done it again. xD

EDIT: T-chan... wow, nice Karin impersonation. ^_^


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

troublesum-chan.. So cute!!


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2007)

T-Chan is obviously the inspiration that Kishimoto drew off to create Karin.


----------



## Heida (Mar 31, 2007)

tchan man i love that gangsta pic of yours *saves*
<333 sooo pwetty


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 31, 2007)

lawl thanks you guys <3

Jeshca you kyuut too  and monnny mons<3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 31, 2007)

QFT!! Jessica is a thread winner always!! 

<3333333333


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 31, 2007)

jessica let us donce

(donce because im saying it with a brittish accent)


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

t-chan, you're fucking awesome.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 31, 2007)

You must spread some reputation before giving it to 

AWESOME POSsUM jAILBAITS AGIN


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 31, 2007)

*@t-chan:* Jen, your pictures are always win. XDD

<3321


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

Am I awesome possum jailbait, tan tan?


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 31, 2007)

Dammit, I seriously hate when anime forums actually have some cute people.

Damn you people, can't you be super ugly like other forums, so I can make myself feel better and think of myself as super cute?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 31, 2007)

Mia.    <3333


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 31, 2007)

T-chan- you are so cool 

illusive- OMFG tsunade   i know how you feel lawl.

why is the smile : oh and : nuts mixteded up?? ;-;


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 31, 2007)

There are a lot of hot people on here, aren't there, Suigetsu?

You have pretty hair, Illusive. ^^

EDIT: April Fools Day joke, no doubt.


----------



## nishio-katami (Mar 31, 2007)

darn i dont really watch one peice anymore wut happend


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

Casyle, which one are in you in the pic??


----------



## Tiger (Mar 31, 2007)

I want that tiger...
I'm envious.

-HE


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

Ninamori, you are too beautiful.


----------



## Aiyori (Apr 1, 2007)

So many pretty people. *-*

Ninamori, you have such pretty eyes!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

@Ninamori: I love yer pix!! cute eyes XD


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Aw. Laura beans. :3


----------



## Tiger (Apr 1, 2007)

Sakura, nice undies 

-HE


----------



## Sakura (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys :3

[who modfucked the smileys]


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Haha, thanks guys :3
> 
> [who modfucked the smileys]



I wanted to use the heart but it turns out to be a mean face. ><


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 1, 2007)

I see London I see france. I see UK!!


----------



## Sakura (Apr 1, 2007)

Exactly, that's what happened when I used it. Now, I'm afraid to use smileys.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

^here use this 

edit: i hate it when it does that <3 <------used the heart


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

SAkura you kyuutie :luff


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the REPs are funny.

Yondaime is god.


----------



## Usagi (Apr 1, 2007)

Sakuraaaaaaa.
Oh my.
Mymymymy.
heaaart.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

[P.Chizzle];7678471 said:
			
		

> I think the REPs are funny.
> 
> Yondaime is god.



dont you dare spam in this holy space

take off your sandals you're in cute member country now


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 1, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> dont you dare spam in this holy space
> 
> take off your sandals you're in cute member country now



hooo died and made u boss??

oh yea, the forum.  


"ahh... smileys confuuz mi"


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> dont you dare spam in this holy space
> 
> take off your sandals you're in cute member country now



Too late. 

See: Havoc's posts in the picture topic.


----------



## 5peedy (Apr 1, 2007)

oMG, Sakura is a effin' HAWTY.

DAMN, call me when u turn 18


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 1, 2007)

Pickin' up girls on an anime forum. Classy.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginsei said:


> Pickin' up girls on an anime forum. Classy.


Guys can be so... Ugh..

Anyway..


oMG, Sakura is a effin' HAWTY.

DAMN, call me when u turn 18


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginsei said:


> Pickin' up girls on an anime forum. Classy.



LMAO!!!!!!!!!


btw i like yer hair..im trying to grow mine out


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 1, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Guys can be so... Ugh..


Guess ya didn't sense the sarcasm in my post. lol

Kieren: Thanks. I used to have a buzz-cut 'til 7th grade, hah.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool pics Mia. You look especially pretty in that first one. XD


----------



## 5peedy (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginsei said:


> Pickin' up girls on an anime forum. Classy.



Chyea, daz haw me bee rollin mang


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginsei said:


> Guess ya didn't sense the sarcasm in my post. lol



Guess you missed the second half of my post.


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 1, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Guess you missed the second half of my post.


Damn, I guess I overlooked it.


----------



## 5peedy (Apr 1, 2007)

No one saw my sarcasm?? no?

:sadface x2


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginsei said:


> Guess ya didn't sense the sarcasm in my post. lol
> 
> Kieren: Thanks. I used to have a buzz-cut 'til 7th grade, hah.



lol that sux...i had to cut mine back in mid october for a job and i havent cut it since..bangs are down to my eyes so far....*wantslonger*


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 1, 2007)

Yagami: Your's was a bit more obvious. Haha.


----------



## 5peedy (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginsei said:


> Yagami: Your's was a bit more obvious. Haha.



Oh ... I wasn't being sarcastic about how good the certain member looked.

i was being sarcastic on the "im a freaking pedo" part.


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 1, 2007)

Yagami Raito~夜神・月 said:


> Oh ... I wasn't being sarcastic about how good the certain member looked.
> 
> i was being sarcastic on the "im a freaking pedo" part.


Well ya sure had me fooled.

Hah, just messin.


----------



## Kakashi34 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jessica and Sakura are cute


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

thats pretty darn tru <luff3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 1, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> thats pretty darn tru <luff3



He left you out, but i think you arent so bad looking urself.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2007)

Sakura, you are so hawt T___T


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

There are more hot people on here than there are in my entire town. o_o

Ninamori, you're very pretty and look cool with glasses. ^^

Jessica, you're hair looks nice with the curls.

Sakura, that's an awesome picture. You look really pretty in it.

Ginsei, once again, -was about to comment on your pictures, but then saw the last one- 

Mat?icha, you shouldn't be shy. You're very pretty. : )


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Mat?icha, you shouldn't be shy. You're very pretty. : )


thank you
i like your hair. it's hard for me to keep it long.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 1, 2007)

Despite your attempts to seduce me, Sakura, I'm still not giving you my email.

*unravels your scheme*


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Mat®icha. My hair really isn't _all_ that long. It's a little longer than shoulder length, but it used to go halfway down my back. ^^


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Thanks, Mat?icha. My hair really isn't _all_ that long. It's a little longer than shoulder length, but it used to go halfway down my back. ^^


 
at least yours longer than mine. my hair is shorter now, that pic of mine is kinda old.


----------



## Delicious Slut (Apr 1, 2007)

Awww, why was my picture erased?   Total suckage.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2007)

Jess - ur cute why not clear pic?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 1, 2007)

Coz when its like that it covers up any unwanted blemishes


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2007)

there are some good looking people on this forum


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

True, Kuya, very true.

I wish this was an offline community.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 1, 2007)

I wish i was in the good looking community as well...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 1, 2007)

Jessie said:


> I wish i was in the good looking community as well...



me too, me too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2007)

@Tea and Cookies: You always look so cute I just want to hug you.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 1, 2007)

but then again with some people looks come with a curse - of being a conceited, arragant ass but i'm sure most good looking people here arn't like that


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

@Tea and cookies: Nice pix!! lol =P
you remind me of this one girl at my school


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

HEY ATOMSK.
I LIEK YR SEPTUM PIERCING.


----------



## Liengod (Apr 1, 2007)

HIE THNX U, MEMENTO MORI.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

It grosses me out, but most piercings do..


----------



## Liengod (Apr 1, 2007)

Its understandable. I'd be weirded out if some people didn't find a metal shaft being slammed through the inside of my nose gross.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Its understandable. I'd be weirded out if some people didn't find a metal shaft being slammed through the inside of my nose gross.



metal shafts? Sounds like my type of party. x3


----------



## Liengod (Apr 1, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> metal shafts? Sounds like my type of party. x3



I know you like my metal shaft.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

@Atomsk: lol nice piercing


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> I know you like my metal shaft.



Lols. Oh baby Oh baby.


----------



## nat (Apr 1, 2007)

Whow Atomsk still looking good even with short hair, but i have to admit thay you look totaly different! The piercing is great, but rather big..


----------



## -Kg- (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah there are a lot of really good looking girls here.
And it seems Ninamori you need to pick your room some, but you can leave the algebra 2 book on the floor.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

I know, there are, -Kg-!

There are some pretty good looking guys here, too. [Ginsei, for example. ]


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 1, 2007)

Atomsk , that's one Bad ass nose peircing. Musta hurt like hell, though.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm stoopid, but where are the pics?

EDIT: Great, now I'm stoopid at the top of the page!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 1, 2007)

in the member pic thread


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

They're here ^^


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Its coming to 1am so thats my excuse.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha, okay.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Oldboy is my favorite movie, making you my new favorite person sir.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 1, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Oldboy is my favorite movie, making you my new favorite person sir.



Why thank you Sir/Madam.

I got it cheap off Ebay from some random Asian country.  I love Ebay sometimes.  People tend to use it as an excuse to come up to me for a conversation...which isnt so great because I'm usually an anti-social bastard.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Why thank you Sir/Madam.
> 
> I got it cheap off Ebay from some random Asian country.  I love Ebay sometimes.  People tend to use it as an excuse to come up to me for a conversation...which isnt so great because I'm usually an anti-social bastard.



I'm a girl.

Well, the Vengeance trilogy are the best films ever, though I'm a gore movie fanatic, Haha.

I was just watching Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance 2 nights ago.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 1, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I'm a girl.



Thank you Lady Mori.  



> Well, the Vengeance trilogy are the best films ever, though I'm a gore movie fanatic, Haha.
> 
> I was just watching Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance 2 nights ago.



If you check out my Listal page on my profile, you'll see I've put the Vengeance trilogy as my #2 in my top 10 favourite films (yeah I cheated, so what!).  Great movies, people dont know just how funny they are too, Park's got a mean sense of humour.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Thank you Lady Mori.


No problemo sir.




Beatnik said:


> If you check out my Listal page on my profile, you'll see I've put the Vengeance trilogy as my #2 in my top 10 favourite films (yeah I cheated, so what!).  Great movies, people dont know just how funny they are too, Park's got a mean sense of humour.



I know! People don't understand the humour at all in those movies. I loved the ending of Mr. Vengeance, such a fantastically funny ending. x3

I still need to buy Lady Vengeance, though I haven't seen it for sale in sometime around here.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2007)

Suzu_sexin_the_lesbians said:


> Kuya, your cousins are pretty.



haha those aren't my cousins. i wouldn't be grabbing their butts like that.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, good. I was waiting for you to respond about that. I was like "... Those are his... cousins? o-o"

EDIT: Yoyo... did you draw on yourself with a marker?

If not,



Aside from that you're very cute, overall, and you have pretty eyes.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

YoYo!! Awwwwwww!!!!


----------



## YoYo (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol nah i didn't just draw on myself with a permanent marker lol, its mainly just coz of the dim lights n stuff. Oh n cheers 4 the compliment bout the eyes


----------



## Liengod (Apr 1, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> Atomsk , that's one Bad ass nose peircing. Musta hurt like hell, though.



It isn't really as bad as it would seem. Its all cartilage.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> It isn't really as bad as it would seem. Its all cartilage.



dont you feel it though when they did the piercing...i hate needles i could never do it


----------



## Liengod (Apr 1, 2007)

Kieren said:


> dont you feel it though when they did the piercing...i hate needles i could never do it



Well it goes through the space of skin between the nose cartilage on the inside and the inner edge of the nostrils. It wasn't really that bad for me though I felt it. When my buddy had his done he said it was the most agonizing piercing he had gotten.


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 1, 2007)

My nose is ridiculously sensitive, and my eyes tear up pretty easiliy if my nose is a bit disturbed. I'd never be able to get a nose piercing. The mere thought of what you went through disturbs me and makes my eyes a little watery, lol.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

Ginsei said:


> My nose is ridiculously sensitive, and my eyes tear up pretty easiliy if my nose is a bit disturbed. I'd never be able to get a nose piercing. The mere thought of what you went through disturbs me and makes my eyes a little watery, lol.



I know even tho I think they are cool as hell lol =P


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful sunset!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

B, those pictures are stunning!!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

B, I always forget we live in the same state. x3

Learn to drive already.


----------



## B (Apr 1, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> B, I always forget we live in the same state. x3
> 
> Learn to drive already.



I will, and when I get my license. I'm coming over thar


And thank you Tsu-chan and Jessica.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

B said:


> I will, and when I get my license. I'm coming over thar



Good. Because we gots stuff to do. v_v


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Yupyup, you're welcome.

EDIT: "check it out I'm hot dude" the hero complex, you didn't lie when you said that. o_o -giggles in a girlish fashion- You're like... my favorite type of hot. [black, wavy medium-length hair [not really short, but not long either], glasses, etc]

-reps, just because-


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 1, 2007)

dude this is like the funniest picture I've seen in my life


----------



## Liengod (Apr 1, 2007)

Hahaha, who's picture was that.
I'm lollin'.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know some bitch!


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL you just call her bitch


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 1, 2007)

OOPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

That was Illusive's picture.


----------



## sikvod00 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Sakura*, the UK undies are barely noticeable, so take another pic so we can see them more clearly. In fact, take about 50 more shots and PM them to me so I can verify which is best, K?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 1, 2007)

Casyle, what is with the tiger? Do you OWN it????


----------



## Vanillin (Apr 1, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I don't know some bitch!



OMG I LIVE IN OHIO 2 AND IMMA COME AND BEAT UR ASS BITCH  

<3


----------



## Casyle (Apr 1, 2007)

*I wish...*



Jessica said:


> Casyle, what is with the tiger? Do you OWN it????



I wish...  He was a sweetheart...

That picture was taken at the local Pima County Fair.  A gentlemen raised orphaned big cats, so to help feed and take care of 'em for a couple years he brought 'em to the fair and for $10 you could get your picture taken with 'em.  

Heh, he was gonna waive the $20 fee *$10 per adult* for my neice, but we forced 'em to take it haha  I love cats...

Mm, sadly I don't have those handy... The gentlemen that we got our beloved wolf, Tatonka, from has a mountain lion named Desse.  Not sure where that picture is, though... Unlike that tiger, though, Desse was born wild, though she was very sweet.  

Sadly, he no longer comes to the fair.  For God knows what reason, Animal Rights groups were calling it... exploitation or something...  It was ridiculous.


----------



## Casyle (Apr 1, 2007)

*Oo...*



Jessica said:


> Casyle, what is with the tiger? Do you OWN it????





Illusive said:


> OMG I LIVE IN OHIO 2 AND IMMA COME AND BEAT UR ASS BITCH
> 
> <3



Can I watch?


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 1, 2007)

If that ain't camwhorin', I dunno what is.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 2, 2007)

I prefer to call it a form of expression.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)

Illusive said:


> OMG I LIVE IN OHIO 2 AND IMMA COME AND BEAT UR ASS BITCH
> 
> <3



betch where at


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2007)

Jessica, you're a perfect picture of beauty. You've got like some of the prettiest eyes ever.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)

more talk of me betches!


----------



## Vanillin (Apr 2, 2007)

Casyle said:


> Can I watch?



For a fee.



the hero complex said:


> betch where at



canton u whore


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)

If Canton is by Cleveland you live like an hour away from me


----------



## Casyle (Apr 2, 2007)

Illusive said:


> For a fee.
> 
> 
> 
> canton u whore


 
Okies! All good things come w/ a price. 

Mwwhahaha! Hopped up truck + my ledfoot = I could get her there fast. hehe!

*Steals Tsukami-chan's sig* 
<<
>>
*Runs*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2007)

Illusive, I'm curious to see your face as I am thinking you might be a cutie also...


----------



## Jessica (Apr 2, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Illusive, I'm curious to see your face as I am thinking you might be a cutie also...



*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=722655#post722655*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2007)

Jessica said:


> *http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=722655#post722655*



And so I am justified in that train of thought!

@Jessica: Did you see my earlier comment on your picture?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, thank you very much.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Yes, thank you very much.



You're always welcome! 

I need to get around to posting another picture of me for people to ignore, its been a while.


----------



## Vanillin (Apr 2, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> If Canton is by Cleveland you live like an hour away from me



I hate Cleveland.  It always smells. 

IM STILL GONNA COME DOWN THERE AND BEAT YO ASS THO


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

UL, I like the 2nd lake picture. <3


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)

The first one was an erotic pose


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> The first one was an erotic pose



I can't look at that one.
You're to young. v_v


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

jessica...NICE EYES!!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)

:[ :[ :[ :[

I'm 34 at heart


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> :[ :[ :[ :[
> 
> I'm 34 at heart



5 more years and we're cool.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)

"You have included 57 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again."




FUCK!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> "You have included 57 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its over.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 2, 2007)

guitar hero 2 bai!!!


----------



## Dave (Apr 2, 2007)

GUITAR HERO 2 <3


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

GH2 = <33

bed = me

kthxbai



//on topic
some nice pix that people have!! I think its cool that I actually know who I am talking to now on this site =P
//bed time <33


----------



## Sakura (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk, I miss your hair xD


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Atomsk, I miss your hair xD



Yeah, I do too. T__T

Just something to get used too. x3


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Apr 2, 2007)

Jessica's confused/scared look is so hot.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 2, 2007)

sakura almost made my nose bleed foh real :0 :0 :0

everyone here's looking fine 

p.s. guitar hero looks like fun ^___^


----------



## Ginsei (Apr 2, 2007)

Man. I SUCK at Guitar Hero.


----------



## bronzhawk (Apr 2, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> p.s. guitar hero looks like fun ^___^


That is because it is fun! ^_^

Anyone like my new hair cut?


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Atomsk, I miss your hair xD



I'm growing that shit back considering everyone is complaining about it.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Guitar Hero kicks ass, I'm getting it this week for shiz.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2007)

Guitar Hero's like DDR with ur finger's right?


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

-bounces in- Jessicaaaaa you 'wow' us all with your beauty.


----------



## Heida (Apr 2, 2007)

Man Jessica is sooo pwetty


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

Kuya said:


> Guitar Hero's like DDR with ur finger's right?



of course...but for my fingers I have.......................................................STEP MANIA =P


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 2, 2007)

There is a wee picture of me in my public profile <.<
Not everything, I like my e-privacy, but a little >.>

Besides, the rest of the face ain't nothing to brag about


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> I'm growing that shit back considering everyone is complaining about it.



Good. Maybe you'll think about it before cutting it all off then next time.


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Good. Maybe you'll think about it before cutting it all off then next time.



Or I could just keep it this way out of spite.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Or I could just keep it this way out of spite.



Thats right. I forgot you were like that. :3


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2007)

I felt the urge to post pics again.

Oh, memento mori, you discovered flcl and even its manga?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I felt the urge to post pics again.
> 
> Oh, memento mori, you discovered flcl and even its manga?



No halflife shirt. =/

Not discovered, watched/read it back when it first came out back in the day. I'm a huge fan of anything Gainax comes out with.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> No halflife shirt. =/


I've worn it until a few hours ago but it had to be washed as it was involved in physical work at home :/



Memento mori said:


> Not discovered, watched/read it back when it first came out back in the day. I'm a huge fan of anything Gainax comes out with.


I see. I thought I've read something about a new Gainax Anime or something this season. You're gonna be a fan of that too?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I've worn it until a few hours ago but it had to be washed as it was involved in physical work at home :/


Its just not the same. T__T



Zaru said:


> I see. I thought I've read something about a new Gainax Anime or something this season. You're gonna be a fan of that too?



Which, Gurren-Lagann?
It looks like its going to be pretty good, I suppose we'll see.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Its just not the same. T__T



LOL SORRY FOR NOT WALKING AROUND IN THE SAME SHIRT FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE  

(  )

Anyway, Gurren-lagann or whatever it is called seems quite interesting. So many sci-fi anime this season...


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Zaru said:


> LOL SORRY FOR NOT WALKING AROUND IN THE SAME SHIRT FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE
> 
> (  )


WELL YOU SHOULD.  



Zaru said:


> Anyway, Gurren-lagann or whatever it is called seems quite interesting. So many sci-fi anime this season...



Yeaah. I noticed that too. I still need to finish up a few anime's I started. :S

I'm still stoked about Rebuild of Evangelion.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I'm still stoked about Rebuild of Evangelion.



About what?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Zaru said:


> About what?



Well, if I'm not mistaken, its supposed to come out this summer, or at least according to Wiki.


----------



## kantami (Apr 2, 2007)

once again i can't see anyones pictures? somebody help!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

kantami said:


> once again i can't see anyones pictures? somebody help!



try here  :3


----------



## Sara (Apr 2, 2007)

Jessica and Tea And Cookies are so pretty. Yoyo is cute too.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 2, 2007)

Maho's taste for hats amuse me. XD

Awesome once again.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm such a stuck up bitch xP  Nah it's my Aristo hat. I just need to get the right outfit to go with it. But I'm out of monies and getting a VM replica is expensive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey all you camwhores, please listen to my plea:

Post pictures of your ass, legs, rack, and body. All clothed, of course.

We need these for our beauty pageant.


Thanks,

CMX


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

.... o-o

Wtf?

What if you aren't legal? Then it's child porn. -narrows eyes-


----------



## Voynich (Apr 2, 2007)

Ahahahaha

You actually need pictures from me for the rack competition? I thought I'd win that one by default.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 2, 2007)

@ Jeremy: Even if they could, I can't see it cause I'm out of the BH. XD


Voynich said:


> I'm such a stuck up bitch xP  Nah it's my Aristo hat. I just need to get the right outfit to go with it. But I'm out of monies and getting a VM replica is expensive.


YOU ARE NOT SUCH!! Though I wonder how good you'd look with that suit.

*wants to restart the "Donate for Maho/Voynich's 360 fund" once more, and replace "360" with "Aristo suit"* XD


> Ahahahaha
> 
> You actually need pictures from me for the rack competition? I thought I'd win that one by default.


You'll keep on winning for the next couple of decades. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Post them in the Member Picture thread.

FULLY CLOTHED. It's all totally legal.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

@Voynich: NICE HAT!!!!

@Uncle Lunchwagon: nice pic of the water in the background!! ^_^


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

Keiren, you look a lot like my brother in your second picture. Its odd.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2007)

CMX, I have not seen a recent photograph of you, and as such, I cannot rate you in said thread.

Thanks,

Dr. blkjdfoisdjrhwaekljriosdjft


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Keiren, you look a lot like my brother in your second picture. Its odd.



lol wow odd....its wierd cause out of all my pix that I have...IMO I look the oldest in that pic ONLY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> CMX, I have not seen a recent photograph of you, and as such, I cannot rate you in said thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dr. blkjdfoisdjrhwaekljriosdjft


I took a picture of myself recently and posted it not that long ago...


----------



## Voynich (Apr 2, 2007)

Kieren said:


> @Voynich: NICE HAT!!!!
> 
> @Uncle Lunchwagon: nice pic of the water in the background!! ^_^



Thank you <3

You look cute. Long hair suits you best I think.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2007)

Dammit Zaru, now I can never say that you're ugly! 

That's supposed to be a compliment >_>


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> You look cute. Long hair suits you best I think.



Im trying to regrow it out............................................Its taking forever


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I took a picture of myself recently and posted it not that long ago...


 
Very well, I will try to find it.

I have picture of me from the 2nd grade, if that counts you pedophiles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Donkey Show
Donkey Show

Doesn't count.


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

CMX, you're like a mix between Tito Ortiz and this p*d*p**** one of my friends had a run in with.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 2, 2007)

Kieren said:


> Im trying to regrow it out............................................Its taking forever



Regret cutting it? xD Mine used to be past my elbows and then I suddenly decided to get it all cut off. I'm half regretting it but it saves alot of time brushing


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> CMX, you're like a mix between Tito Ortiz and this p*d*p**** one of my friends had a run in with.


 
...

Damn, that sucks CMX.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> CMX, you're like a mix between Tito Ortiz and this p*d*p**** one of my friends had a run in with.



I couldn't help but laugh. =/


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I couldn't help but laugh. =/



Sadly, I'm not even joking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> CMX, you're like a mix between Tito Ortiz and this p*d*p**** one of my friends had a run in with.


Tito? Are you saying I have a big head, or what? I don't look anything like Tito! 



Memento mori said:


> I couldn't help but laugh. =/


Thanks.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Thanks.



Forgive me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Only if you tell me you know who Tito is, and would have sex with him. I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only if you tell me you know who Tito is, and would have sex with him. I'll take it as a compliment.





Basically he's a total badass.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only if you tell me you know who Tito is, and would have sex with him. I'll take it as a compliment.



I won't lie, I looked him up on Wiki.

He doesn't seem like my type of guy.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

Kieren: your picture with long hair: 

You should regrow it.

You don't look half bad with short hair, but long hair is just.... wow.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Kieren: your picture with long hair:
> 
> You should regrow it.
> 
> You don't look half bad with short hair, but long hair is just.... wow.



he he thx!!! <33



Voynich said:


> Regret cutting it? xD Mine used to be past my elbows and then I suddenly decided to get it all cut off. I'm half regretting it but it saves alot of time brushing



in a few ways...i LOVED my hair like that!!...but i needed a job (which i got) and so now im letting it all grow out (havent had a cut since mid october)


----------



## Sara (Apr 2, 2007)

KiereniscuteKiereniscuteKiereniscute


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

You're welcome! ^^

EDIT: I know! He is! -giggles-


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

Obito said:


> KiereniscuteKiereniscuteKiereniscute



<33 I feel loved


----------



## Sara (Apr 2, 2007)

^ xD

There are lots of cute people here too.


----------



## dynamiks (Apr 2, 2007)

What's wrong with Nina's feet? o_o


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

eww feet...but ninaiscute!!


and yes...there are a few people I have seen that are double takes =P


----------



## -Kg- (Apr 2, 2007)

@Ninamori Your legs are far from ugly, and Im into legs more then any other bodypart. And whats with the feet you a dancer or something?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 2, 2007)

ninamori, you need to stop being so damn beutiful! You and jessica always make me jelouse.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2007)

@KG: nice tats and photoshop job on the first pic!!


----------



## -Kg- (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks I like doing photo touch ups and manipulations.
Maybe Ill post some later.


----------



## Sakura (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice pics, KG <3


----------



## MonsterCawk (Apr 2, 2007)

WHY IS EVERYBODY SO UGLY?


----------



## Kyon (Apr 2, 2007)

MonsterCawk said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY SO UGLY?





*EMO'D*

SUCK MY COCK


----------



## -Kg- (Apr 2, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Nice pics, KG <3



Thanks, your pictures are cute. Keep' em comin.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

MonsterCawk said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY SO UGLY?



OH NOES!


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

Good thing Dawn doesn't post pictures anymore.
I wouldn't to know what he'd say then. :amazed


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Good thing Dawn doesn't post pictures anymore.
> I wouldn't to know what he'd say then. :amazed



T____________________________T


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Good thing Dawn doesn't post pictures anymore.
> I wouldn't to know what he'd say then. :amazed



Thems is fightin words, pal.


----------



## Liengod (Apr 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Thems is fightin words, pal.



I know.
I have so much rage built within me it just slid out of my mouth.


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Kyon (Apr 2, 2007)

Image hosted by Tripod?

Damn, you got snapped.

Crap, my witty counter was destroyed.


----------



## Smokes (Apr 2, 2007)

MonsterCawk said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY SO UGLY?


That's not very nice.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 2, 2007)

dynamiks said:


> What's wrong with Nina's feet? o_o


eh, nothing much. they collapse or something, my physical therapist did it.


Kieren said:


> eww feet...but ninaiscute!!


hahaha thanks


-Kg- said:


> @Ninamori Your legs are far from ugly, and Im into legs more then any other bodypart. And whats with the feet you a dancer or something?


oh, did I say they were ugly? totally didn't mean to. xD

nope, not  a dancer. :]


Tea_and_Cookies said:


> ninamori, you need to stop being so damn beutiful! You and jessica always make me jelouse.


psh ya rite yo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole, you're so beautiful. I just love the dark hair/light eyes combo.


----------



## Casyle (Apr 2, 2007)

Everyone else is commenting... heh...  Geeze, Jessica certainly is popular...

How would "dewds" say it again....


Tsukami-chan fer teh winn!1!!

*Can not believe he just said/typed dewd*



MonsterCawk said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY SO UGLY?



Nooooo! My poor, poor self esteem!  Come back!  He's joking!  ry

Meanie head.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Casyle said:


> Geeze, Jessica certainly is popular...



No, just a camwhore. I don't think I am very well known.


----------



## Kyon (Apr 3, 2007)

Jessica said:


> No, just a camwhore. I don't think I am very well known.



Diamond in the rough, eh?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 3, 2007)

I think we all know your face because of your avys though xD

Once again, cute pictures from everyone. <3 Just ignore the half-wit idiot up there. >_>


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Jessica said:


> No, just a camwhore. I don't think I am very well known.



but if i saw yer picture anywhere like lets say france...i would be like DAMN THATS JESSICA!! THAT ONE GIRL WHOM I CHATTED WITH IN FORUMS!!!! YUPP SHE'S COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol. Would you say it in all caps? Because that's pretty hardcore.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Lol. Would you say it in all caps? Because that's pretty hardcore.



not that many things are hardcore to me lol =P except people who DONT do drugs lol.....but yesh..FLCL......THATS HARDCORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delirium (Apr 3, 2007)

I like FLCL too. Haruka is my favorite characer.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I like FLCL too. Haruka is my favorite characer.



Naota is far superior. :3


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Ninamori and nicoleXcore, I love you guys.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Naota is far superior. :3



its all about Atomisk!!!!!


btw i have a pic of his guitar (Gibson EB0 1961 Model) right next to my desk <33


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Kieren said:


> its all about Atomisk!!!!!
> 
> 
> btw i have a pic of his guitar (Gibson EB0 1961 Model) right next to my desk <33



Na uh.

Naota is where its at. :3


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Na uh.
> 
> Naota is where its at. :3



nope...its all about flying around being a _lean mean red fighting machine_..with a guitar


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Kieren said:


> nope...its all about flying around being a _lean mean red fighting machine_..with a guitar



You just dun know anything. v_v


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> You just dun know anything. v_v



but I do know that the answer to _life, the universe, and everything_ is 42



and thats about all that i know


----------



## delirium (Apr 3, 2007)

You're both way off anyway. Haruka is your atypical girl from outer space stealing your heart. AND she plays a bass. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You're both way off anyway. Haruka is your atypical girl from outer space stealing your heart. AND she plays a bass. 'Nuff said.



But Atomisks guitar is a bass 

*checks to confirm*


----------



## Usagi (Apr 3, 2007)

Kieren I like you with your dark brown fuzzed up hair. x3
And your brown eyes. Oooooer. <3


----------



## Haruka (Apr 3, 2007)

Dear god Monny! What happened to your feet?


----------



## Usagi (Apr 3, 2007)

Awww, Noir. <3


----------



## Seymourbuts (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol sakura, does that mean ur from the UK?

KG that was a pretty sick pic, tatoos?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 3, 2007)

Kieren said:


> but I do know that the answer to _life, the universe, and everything_ is 42
> 
> 
> 
> and thats about all that i know


You don't even know the question you're answering though.

Grover Cleveland!  I don't know the question, but it must be important, right?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 3, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Dear god Monny! What happened to your feet?


About to ask the same.

And your legs ain't ugly!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 3, 2007)

O:

Just posted my pic.. zomg.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

O:

And you're pretty... zomg!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Kieren I like you with your dark brown fuzzed up hair. x3
> And your brown eyes. Oooooer. <3



ha ha ha thank you <33


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Kieren I like you with your dark brown fuzzed up hair. x3
> And your brown eyes. Oooooer. <3



I know! He's very physically gifted. o_o

-wishes that guys looked like that around here-

-_-


----------



## ninamori (Apr 3, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Na uh.
> 
> Naota is where its at. :3


um... _excuse me._ Ninamori is the cutest, meanest, badest, amazingist bitch ever. Sorry, Haruko, Naota, and Atomisk lose greatly to her.

*edit*
I meant the pic was ugly, I tend to view my legs as average-lookin'. 

Haru; well, nothing much. It's to help me run better, because my arch collapses... or something. Not quite sure. But the tape makes them not hurt! :]


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, if the tape keeps your feet from hurting, that's good!


----------



## nicoleXcore (Apr 3, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Nicole, you're so beautiful. I just love the dark hair/light eyes combo.


thank you. =^_^=


Jessica said:


> Ninamori and nicoleXcore, I love you guys.


ya love! it is returned.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 3, 2007)

Daisy, what's up with the new account? xD


----------



## Kameil (Apr 3, 2007)

Shirozaki is very pretty..... 

Ninamori very awsome  legs.....


----------



## nicoleXcore (Apr 3, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> Daisy, what's up with the new account? xD



you`re the first one to ask! =0

my life was sorta taken over by joy, stress, and drama that junior year in high school brings. so i basically had no time for the internets (and i lost a bit of interest in naruto =0). but then i found some free time and naruto squirmed it`s way back into my heart and bam! i`m back here again. as for the new account, i just didn`t want to go back to the old one. i have this thing with starting over fresh. 0_o

and nice legz by the way. XD


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Ninamori is more than just "awesome legs." She is just a whole bunch of awesome walking on two legs.

Classy girl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2007)

Everyone is so pretty (girls).

I want to have sex with you all **!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow Ninamori, legs are like my favorite part of a girl physically, and you've got some nice legs.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida, I can barely see you!!! 

You need to hunker down in front of that camera. You're too cute to hide like that.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everyone is so pretty (girls).
> 
> I want to have sex with you all **!



Ickies. ><

-does not want to have sex with anyone for a while-

-hides under a rock-


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2007)

Sis you are showing to much skin !
Put on something decent 

Show your face Heida


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Sis you are showing to much skin !
> Put on something decent
> 
> Show your face Heida


XDDD thats not to much skin ;D


> Heida, I can barely see you!!!
> 
> You need to hunker down in front of that camera. You're too cute to hide like that.


Jessica i love you  and your pic  marry me


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida said:


> Jessica i love you  and your pic  marry me



You bet I will!!


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

Jessica said:


> You bet I will!!



Awesome,I ish happy naw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2007)

Will you marry me, too?

There's nothing wrong with that.

At least have sex with me on the side?


----------



## Sara (Apr 3, 2007)

nicoleXcore is so cute. OO

I want her bangs.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Apr 3, 2007)

Posted a pic. Please let comments follow!


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Will you marry me, too?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> At least have sex with me on the side?


Sorry i asked her first


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida said:


> Sorry i asked her first


So? I'm hotter than you.

Oh, nice picture Chibi. Will you also marry/sex me?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Goes by who asks first!

Heida wins a Jessica.

CrazyMoronX wins half a can of beans with pork.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2007)

What about sex on the side? SEX ON THE SIDE?!?!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about sex on the side? SEX ON THE SIDE?!?!



You can have sex with the can. Very wide opening!


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So? I'm hotter than you.
> 
> Oh, nice picture Chibi. Will you also marry/sex me?



Thats not a true good reason 



> Goes by who asks first!
> 
> Heida wins a Jessica.
> 
> CrazyMoronX wins half a can of beans with pork.


I win a jessica


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

I love you Heida... 

I love your pictures though because I always feel happy just looking at you.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida, you look so happy.

That Jessica must be magic! Some day I'll have enough special coins to get my own.... ;_;


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww, Heida is pretty. ^^


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida said:


> Thats not a true good reason
> 
> 
> I win a jessica



What do I win ?



@ Jessica nice front..... uhhh picture !!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> What do I win ?
> 
> 
> 
> @ Jessica nice front..... uhhh picture !!!



You win a *HEART OF GOLD!*

Oh wait... No you don't.. You already have that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2007)

@Hedia, Chibi-Usa and Jessica: Very nice. I like the face side pictures lol, but I think it only works for girls.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida is beautiful as always. *i couldnt finish rep text, accidently pressed enter*


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I love you Heida...
> 
> I love your pictures though because I always feel happy just looking at you.



 omg i love you soooo much 


> Heidi, you look so happy.
> 
> That Jessica must be magic! Some day I'll have enough special coins to get my own.... ;_;


AHem did you just called me Heidi
Yes she is rlly specul indeed  /gives you some special coins
 u must have one too,though i have the original 


> What do I win ?


Free albanian lessons


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida said:


> Free albanian lessons



Ke te drejte !!


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida said:


> AHem did you just called me Heidi
> Yes she is rlly specul indeed  /gives you some special coins
> u must have one too,though i have the original


Urh nooo >_> crap *edits*

Huzzah, some day mah own Jessica.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida said:


> omg i love you soooo much



I am serious, I think you have the kind of face that people just immediately feel better when they look at it. I hope you end up in a job that helps people because I think it would be soooo easy for you.

You are special.


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Urh nooo >_> crap *edits*
> 
> Huzzah, some day mah own Jessica.



its ok
yesh its like everyones dream 



> Ke te drejte !!


Gjithmone kam te drejte  



> @Hedia, Chibi-Usa and Jessica: Very nice. I like the face side pictures lol, but I think it only works for girls.


 ty


> Aww, Heida is pretty. ^^


Thanks alot 


> Heida is beautiful as always. *i couldnt finish rep text, accidently pressed enter*


noooooooo i wanna know the end of that sentence 


> I am serious, I think you have the kind of face that people just immediately feel better when they look at it. I hope you end up in a job that helps people because I think it would be soooo easy for you.
> 
> You are special


O_O omg srsly you are soo nice
/worships my jessica


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 3, 2007)

Heida said:
			
		

> noooooooo i wanna know the end of that sentence


no, next time


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 3, 2007)

I put my half-face pic up, do I get a Jess now?


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> no, next time



oh man next time will be after a few weeks or months depends on how lazy i am T_T


> I put my half-face pic up, do I get a Jess now?


I wuv it  i dunno if you get a jess sowwy


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 3, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Awww, Noir. <3



:3



Setoshi said:


> Lol @ IRC Noir.
> 
> We aren't that bad <.<



Ok, it wasn't that bad that night. No one was really talking.


----------



## ninamori (Apr 3, 2007)

Ryuk said:


> Shirozaki is very pretty.....
> 
> Ninamori very awsome  legs.....


thanks. :]


nicoleXcore said:


> you`re the first one to ask! =0
> 
> my life was sorta taken over by joy, stress, and drama that junior year in high school brings. so i basically had no time for the internets (and i lost a bit of interest in naruto =0). but then i found some free time and naruto squirmed it`s way back into my heart and bam! i`m back here again. as for the new account, i just didn`t want to go back to the old one. i have this thing with starting over fresh. 0_o
> 
> and nice legz by the way. XD


oh, I see. makes sense.

But really, I didn't even notice the name, and then I was wondering why everyone was complimenting "nicole" because I didn't see her, and I was also wondering why the hell nobody was being all, "DAISYDAISYDAISY"


Jessica said:


> Ninamori is more than just "awesome legs." She is just a whole bunch of awesome walking on two legs.
> 
> Classy girl.


why thank you missy. ;D


cardboard tube knight said:


> Wow Ninamori, legs are like my favorite part of a girl physically, and you've got some nice legs.


thanks. :]


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

too many good looking people on this site =P


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Too true, too true.

As I said before, I wish this was an offline community.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Apr 3, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So? I'm hotter than you.
> 
> Oh, nice picture Chibi. Will you also marry/sex me?



 Aww, Ty. But I don't think I'm ready for marriage yet:amazed


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Misk, your picture requires me to swoon[faint].



There we go. Now I can get back to business.

Your hair is so cool. 

[darn, I hope my e-husband doesn't look at this board much]


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 3, 2007)

I have fallen in love with Misk and Heida <3333333333333


----------



## Heida (Apr 3, 2007)

Kimi  <33333333333333333
@Misk  nice picture


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

*@MISK* i wish my hair was back to looking like that!!! but ha if i had my hair from last year, i would so beat you in an emo contest lol =P


----------



## Misk (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought my emo hair was unbeatable D:

and thank you for the comments far more beautiful people =D


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 3, 2007)

Misk said:
			
		

> I thought my emo hair was unbeatable D:
> 
> and thank you for the comments far more beautiful people =D


 
Lol, I'm actually pretty ugly Dx


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Misk said:


> I thought my emo hair was unbeatable D:
> 
> and thank you for the comments far more beautiful people =D



*goes to see if I can find an old emo pic*

*edit:* found...posted some old _emo pix_


----------



## -Kg- (Apr 3, 2007)

That hair style reminds me of those one dogs that you cant see thier eyes.
Do you people see with it in your face like that


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

-Kg- said:


> That hair style reminds me of those one dogs that you cant see thier eyes.
> Do you people see with it in your face like that



never could and I always hated it when it was in front of my eyes =P
it was always parted, that was just a pose


----------



## -Kg- (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahhhh ok thats for splainin


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

there are people who can let it hang in front of them and they dont care....it just bothers me at least


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow I haven't posted on here since 7-13-06 (so says the little box at the right hand corner of the page)  it's good to be back.  Wow i'm surprised nice looking people still post on here.  Why is has this forum always had good looking people post here?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 3, 2007)

caus good lookin people like anime/manga?


----------



## Psychic (Apr 3, 2007)

@ -Kg- 
You are hot!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 4, 2007)

These people are amazingly pretty.

Kieren: Your old emo pictures =  and 

Grow your hair back to that!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

@Uncle Lunchwagon...you always seem to have funny pictures lol



Tsukami-chan said:


> These people are amazingly pretty.
> 
> Kieren: Your old emo pictures =  and
> 
> Grow your hair back to that!



already working on that!! its just taking a long time lol


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 4, 2007)

"Kieren's hair, I command thee to GROW FASTER!  "

Take two of those and call me in the morning. -nods-


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> "Kieren's hair, I command thee to GROW FASTER!  "
> 
> Take two of those and call me in the morning. -nods-



i posted a pic of where it is currently at.....*wishesforitlonger*


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 4, 2007)

Yay! It's getting longer! 

Oh, and Uncle Lunchwagon, you are the honorary Person-Who-Has-Convinced-Me That-All-Guys-On-NF-Are-Really-Hot-And-Exactly-My-Type.



Why can't this be an offline community?!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Yay! It's getting longer!
> 
> Oh, and Uncle Lunchwagon, you are the honorary Person-Who-Has-Convinced-Me That-All-Guys-On-NF-Are-Really-Hot-And-Exactly-My-Type.
> 
> ...



lol..i wish i could meet the good looking people from these forums....but nobody lives around me


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 4, 2007)

Where do you live?

-is in Pennsylvania, which, though within half an hour of Bam Margera, is far, far away from any and all of the good-looking people on NF-


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 4, 2007)

Ryuk said:


> Shirozaki is very pretty.....


EH?! lol.

I look bad >.>


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh shit, i forgot about Shirozaki x__x

Yep, you are a very pretty girl. x3


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 4, 2007)

dude boobs


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> -is in Pennsylvania, which, though within half an hour of Bam Margera, is far, far away from any and all of the good-looking people on NF-



even tho it says Ansbach, Germany.....im in Arizona USA


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Oh shit, i forgot about Shirozaki x__x
> 
> Yep, you are a very pretty girl. x3


>OOOO

do you have your pic posted there? :3


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha, I don't want to burn someone's eyes off :x


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Haha, I don't want to burn someone's eyes off :x


Post your pic! 
I order.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

XD

I have to sleep now anyways .__.

Maybe if I ever find my camera


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> XD
> 
> I have to sleep now anyways .__.
> 
> Maybe if I ever find my camera


LOL. Find your camera! O.o


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> XD
> 
> I have to sleep now anyways .__.
> 
> Maybe if I ever find my camera



Oh come on, don't be a party pooper. It's not like we exist anyways.


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 4, 2007)

Batman is kinda cute  ^///^


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2007)

i bet none of u live out in Hawaii huh? in the summer i'll be back in the bay.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Henry.     <3


----------



## Jessica (Apr 4, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies, very nice pictures.


----------



## Sara (Apr 4, 2007)

Heida and Chibi are so cute.<3

Uncle Lunchwagonnnnn reminds me of a friend I used to have. Nice hair.<3
Kieren`s emo pictures are so cute.

Aaaaand Batman is cute.<3


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

@Oracular wolf: Nice piercings!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 4, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf, even though I don't the piercings I think you are simply beautiful.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Henry.     <3



At least someone noticed


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Pink said:


> At least someone noticed



I always do. v_v

<3


*O_W* - you know the drill. x3
mucho love dear. <3


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 4, 2007)

I was cold and this was the only thing near me. I think its funny. xD Well, not that funny, actually, I look like a female pimp.




LOL at myself.


----------



## Sara (Apr 4, 2007)

Oracular wolf and Kat`s Wifey are pretty.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks! 

All of you guys look great! I never realized how many pretty/handsome people were on this forum. :3


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Apr 4, 2007)

awesome piercings Oracular_Wolf 

Kat's Wifey you so pretty O.O

Valentine, cute pics, love the crown ^___^


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Apr 4, 2007)

Obito said:


> Heida and Chibi are so cute.<3
> 
> Uncle Lunchwagonnnnn reminds me of a friend I used to have. Nice hair.<3
> Kieren`s emo pictures are so cute.
> ...



 Thanks.


----------



## Marke (Apr 4, 2007)

Me during some Army Work.
Second is me Getting Haircut... kinda


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 4, 2007)

Ryo_nyanko and Valentine are adorable! 

@ Marke: rofl, nice hair! XD


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Apr 4, 2007)

All the people on here are so good-looking 
I'm hoping to maybe get some pics up here soon... but I don't know.


----------



## Heida (Apr 4, 2007)

@Obito  ty
@Valentine  you look great
@Kirsie  i wuv your pics


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks kat, and i gotta say, you is pretty! <3


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

Hii Peoples.


----------



## Sara (Apr 4, 2007)

Heida said:


> @Obito  ty
> @Valentine  you look great
> @Kirsie  i wuv your pics


You`re welcome.<3

@Chibi: You`re welcome too!<3

@Kat: Welcome.<3

@Everyone else who I commented: YOU`RE WELCOME♥


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush, we're still going to be lesbians together, right? <3


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

Of course we are!!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Of course we are!!



How I love you.
I cannot count the ways


----------



## delirium (Apr 4, 2007)

Pictures? >.>


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Pictures? >.>



Are you going to be involved too?


----------



## Sara (Apr 4, 2007)

DN, you camwhore. xDDDDD *still pretty*


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow!!! This is going to be great! 



LOL! It's official now 
Thanks Obitooooo <3


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> Wow!!! This is going to be great!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! It's official now



Why are you sad? T_______T

I can leave Del out. v_v


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

lol! it's official that i'm a camwhore moriii <3 

I love you lots and lots!  XD You may bring in Del if that is what you wish


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush said:


> lol! it's official that i'm a camwhore moriii <3
> 
> I love you lots and lots!  XD You may bring in Del if that is what you wish



Hahaha.

Its a party. x3

Del will be stoked.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Del, you have to post a picture.

Then I'll have seen almost all of the MD. 

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Del, you have to post a picture.
> 
> Then I'll have seen almost all of the MD.
> 
> AHAHAHAHA



Look a few pages back retard. xD

Doc, me love you long time. <3

Fgt. <3

You. Bow down to Doc. Now! 

I bow to no one. v_v

'Cept to me and Doc. *MOF* 

Not even you lil boy

Taller than you, lil girl.

Do you mean taller? xDDD

Hmm? >.>

Oh stop it you two. XD

Dun wanna.


----------



## delirium (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't worry.. some new one will pop up soon.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Its a party. x3
> 
> Del will be stoked.


lol!

*is excited*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Look a few pages back retard. xD
> 
> Doc, me love you long time. <3
> 
> Fgt. <3


 
Ouch.  <3

Del, I'm likin' the beard.  But alas, you will always be second to less.


----------



## delirium (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ouch.  <3
> 
> Del, I'm likin' the beard.  But alas, you will always be second to less.



Sad... but true. I simply cannot compete with such manliness.

But if it's a consolation.. I'm getting a threesome. 

And where's YOUR pics?!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ouch.  <3
> 
> Del, I'm likin' the beard.  But alas, you will always be second to less.



If he becomes white and a chronic cigarette smoking alcoholic, I think he can pull it off. 

He's currently like a mini Asian less, minus the nicotine stained teeth and receding hairline. <3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Sad... but true. I simply cannot compete with such manliness.
> 
> But if it's a consolation.. I'm getting a threesome.
> 
> And where's YOUR pics?!


 
'Tis true, unfortunately. 

That's an interesting comment, but that would depend on what gender the third wheel happens to be. xD

The pictures... Yeah... 



Memento mori said:


> If he becomes white and a chronic cigarette smoking alcoholic, I think he can pull it off.
> 
> He's currently like a mini Asian less, minus the nicotine stained teeth and receding hairline. <3


 
But that's what makes less so damn awesome.


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 4, 2007)

Kieren said:


> @Oracular wolf: Nice piercings!!!!






Jessica said:


> Oracular_Wolf, even though I don't the piercings I think you are simply beautiful.


thank you, sweetie.  You too, are simply stunning.



Memento mori said:


> *O_W* - you know the drill. x3
> mucho love dear. <3


<3



Obito said:


> Oracular wolf and Kat`s Wifey are pretty.


^_^



Ryo_nyanko said:


> awesome piercings Oracular_Wolf





Thank you all for the love

/edit - Del might post new pics?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But that's what makes less so damn awesome.



Yeaah. Minus the fact that his alcoholism and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) addiction is probably going to do not so amazing effects to him as he ages.  

I miss him. <3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Yeaah. Minus the fact that his alcoholism and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) addiction is probably going to do not so amazing effects to him as he ages.
> 
> I miss him. <3


 
I do too.


----------



## delirium (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 'Tis true, unfortunately.
> 
> That's an interesting comment, but that would depend on what gender the third wheel happens to be. xD



Look a few posts up. Also, #4272, though totally unrelated, should be a good one.



> The pictures... Yeah...


 
Ye demandeth pics while having none of your own?! :amazed 



> But that's what makes less so damn awesome.



That. And his Quasimoto shirt. *jealous*


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I do too.



We should start a support group.  
This is a major void.


----------



## Arwenchan (Apr 4, 2007)

Ryo_nyanko said:


> awesome piercings Oracular_Wolf
> 
> Kat's Wifey you so pretty O.O
> 
> Valentine, cute pics, love the crown ^___^


Thank you XD<3 I liek the effect on your photos *_* how do you do that?



Heida said:


> @Obito  ty
> @Valentine  you look great
> @Kirsie  i wuv your pics


*_* OMG HEIDA<3



Kat's Wifey said:


> Ryo_nyanko and Valentine are adorable!
> 
> @ Marke: rofl, nice hair! XD


Thank you XDDD<3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Ye demandeth pics while having none of your own?! :amazed


 
Yes.   Maybe later.  I have no camera.



Memento mori said:


> We should start a support group.
> This is a major void.


 
We should atleast make a less FC, maybe it will lure him back.  That or we could lure him back with some Norwegian music gems.


----------



## delirium (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We should atleast make a less FC, maybe it will lure him back.  That or we could lure him back with some Norwegian music gems.



For serious? Because it just may happen coincidentally like right now in the mod lounge if it's for serious.. >.>


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We should atleast make a less FC, maybe it will lure him back.  That or we could lure him back with some Norwegian music gems.



I think if we set out Rockettothesky/Maximo Park tracks, we can trap him.

Though, I don't know if a cardboard box will hold him. I can't afford much else. 

I don't know how he'd feel about an FC. v_v


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> For serious? Because it just may happen coincidentally like right now in the mod lounge if it's for serious.. >.>


 
It is for serious.  Do it. 



Memento mori said:


> I think if we set out Rockettothesky/Maximo Park tracks, we can trap him.
> 
> Though, I don't know if a cardboard box will hold him. I can't afford much else.
> 
> I don't know how he'd feel about an FC. v_v


 
I have some milk crates.  But those'd probably be too small.

I don't know either, but what if it works? :amazed


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have some milk crates.  But those'd probably be too small.
> 
> I don't know either, but what if it works? :amazed



Maybe if we glue the crates and the box together it will be big enough. He isn't that tall. x3

And FC. Hm. Maybe.
We'd have to promote it though. >___>



Oracular_Wolf said:


> /edit - Del might post new pics?



Maybe bathhouse picture worthy!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

Kat's Wifey and Noushy are cute <33


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Maybe if we glue the crates and the box together it will be big enough. He isn't that tall. x3
> 
> And FC. Hm. Maybe.
> We'd have to promote it though. >___>
> ...


 
He didn't look tall.  He looks about as tall as me, and I think I stopped growing in the 9th grade.  But his taste in clothes is more than a few notches above mine.

Bathhouse, eh? Interesting.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Kat's Wifey and Noushy are cute <33


Awwww thank you Kimi <33333 

*luffs on you*


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He didn't look tall.  He looks about as tall as me, and I think I stopped growing in the 9th grade.  But his taste in clothes is more than a few notches above mine.
> 
> Bathhouse, eh? Interesting.



I think he's rather short. I mean, in any of the pictures he's shown me, he only looks a few inches taller me, I don't think he's above 6' at least.

Bathhouse indeed. v_v


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I think he's rather short. I mean, in any of the pictures he's shown me, he only looks a few inches taller me, I don't think he's above 6' at least.
> 
> Bathhouse indeed. v_v


 
I know.  But, I think I may be shorter than him.  I hit 5'10" in tenth grade, adn I stopped. D:

Well, he'd better hurry up.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

Haru is very beautiful <3

AmitG needs to see that, I want to know his reaction.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

we should see some mods post pix


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know.  But, I think I may be shorter than him.  I hit 5'10" in tenth grade, adn I stopped. D:
> 
> Well, he'd better hurry up.



Haha. I'm only 5'5'. D:
Ohh, I have a good picture to use for the front page of the Less FC if we do indeed make one. v_v

Del should hurry up. I hear if you poke at him, he moves faster.

*Edit;*



Kieren said:


> we should see some mods post pix



Give me some money and I might be able to come up with some good quality pictures for you. :3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Haha. I'm only 5'5'. D:
> Ohh, I have a good picture to use for the front page of the Less FC if we indeed do make one. v_v
> 
> Del should hurry up. I hear if you poke at him, he moves faster.


 
Well, I guess that would be short to _me_, but I'm generally considered short to alot of people I know.  My 15 year old borther is taller than me. xD  And I can tell it's a good picture, less' always are. xD

Naw, I tried that, it didn't work.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, I guess that would be short to _me_, but I'm generally considered short to alot of people I know.  My 15 year old borther is taller than me. xD  And I can tell it's a good picture, less' always are. xD
> 
> Naw, I tried that, it didn't work.



Hahaha. Its not THAT short, but then again, I'm not TALL. x3

You're just not poking hard enough. v_v


HARU. <33


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Hahaha. Its not THAT short, but then again, I'm not TALL. x3
> 
> You're just not poking hard enough. v_v


 
Yeah.  I knew this girl, before I moved, who was under 4 feet tall, and would now be in the 10th grade.  Even stranger she did not have dwarfism, or atleast it wasn't apparent, she just looked like a small person, but she was incredibly funny. xD

I don't want to hurt him. D:


----------



## Haruka (Apr 4, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Haru is very beautiful <3
> 
> AmitG needs to see that, I want to know his reaction.


xD


Memento mori said:


> Hahaha. Its not THAT short, but then again, I'm not TALL. x3
> 
> You're just not poking hard enough. v_v
> 
> ...



              .


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah.  I knew this girl, before I moved, who was under 4 feet tall, and would now be in the 10th grade.  Even stranger she did not have dwarfism, or atleast it wasn't apparent, she just looked like a small person, but she was incredibly funny. xD
> 
> I don't want to hurt him. D:



Lol. My best friend was like 4 even, she was the best ever. She always put a pillow on her car seat so she could see over her steering wheel. xD

He's thick skinned, he can handle it.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Apr 4, 2007)

haru is teh awesome


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 4, 2007)

Haruuuu  yur kyuut like a clefairy

Dee nushie you are hawt like a Magma


----------



## Einstein (Apr 4, 2007)

@blackbird- that Carmen San Diego pic is awesome, I'm a huge CSD fan.


----------



## blackbird_9 (Apr 4, 2007)

Judge Monday said:


> @blackbird- that Carmen San Diego pic is awesome, I'm a huge CSD fan.



Much thanx. How I wish that red hat was mine. It's my friend's, but I look better in it than he does.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 4, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> Haruuuu  yur kyuut like a clefairy
> 
> Dee nushie you are hawt like a Magma


Thats ace!!! <33333 I love teh T chan ^___^ She likes Mudkips XDDDD 



Haruuuuu is so adorable! <3 

and wow  Blackbird is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sara (Apr 4, 2007)

blackbird<33333333333333
Haruka<333333333333333


----------



## Batman (Apr 4, 2007)

I didn't know there were so many cute girls on this site. Valentine <3, Chiba <3, Heida <3, Dragoness <3, just to name a few. Warms the heart. 


And that picture with the cat wering the yankee's cap made me laugh, P.Chizzle


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah i know. the cat is kinda phat. and she goes outdoors most/all the time....

just to lay in the shade by the tree.....


----------



## ninamori (Apr 4, 2007)

if given the chance, a cat would never wear a yankees hat!!!!!!! >[

but cute <3 (just needs some more B's and red socks.)


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 4, 2007)

wow blackbird,that's one Carmen Sandiego pic. wouldn't be so much fun if carmen was actually your name, and thats how kids in elementry school made fun of you, though your awfful pretty.

So is everyone on Here!

DAMN YOU BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE, DAMN YOU! why must i be surrounded by better looking people!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 4, 2007)

Carmen San Diego!!!

Omg, its kinda sad, but thats how I learned English...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2007)

We've got another new forum beauty in black bird...freckles are the best.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 5, 2007)

Conner. 

Zoo date. :3

Don't forget. 

Ilu. You're cute.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 5, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Conner.
> 
> Zoo date. :3
> 
> ...



Zoo date. A bit auspicious for a person like me, don't you think? XD

I won't. :X


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, those kids are so cute! They look like they were a lot of fun to watch. ^^ [as long as they weren't angry. o_o]


----------



## Jessica (Apr 5, 2007)

Hahaha Ryuujin`! That gif is hilarious!!


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Mudkip said:


> xD
> 
> 
> .



Colorful.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 5, 2007)

Ryuu! I love the gif! I lol'ed hard XDDD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 5, 2007)

@ Dragones, Nice pictah 
 I still want your glasses 

@ Jessica
 You even look cute when you are asleep !
 Post pictures like that more often


----------



## Jessica (Apr 5, 2007)

One fake sleep picture coming up!


.... Well not today. I'll give it a rest for now.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 5, 2007)

Jessica said:


> One fake sleep picture coming up!
> 
> 
> .... Well not today. I'll give it a rest for now.



If you'll make one, I'll make one aswell !
I love trendwhoring


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 5, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> @ Dragones, Nice pictah
> I still want your glasses


Thankee!
MUHAHAHA!!!  you can not have them!!! XDD



Jessica said:


> One fake sleep picture coming up!
> 
> 
> .... Well not today. I'll give it a rest for now.


Awwwwww Jess you look so damn adorable when you are sleepy  It's uber cute! ^__^

lol! Sleeping pics could be the new trend...


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Jessica said:


> One fake sleep picture coming up!
> 
> 
> .... Well not today. I'll give it a rest for now.



Fake Sleeping Picture?


----------



## Neenah (Apr 5, 2007)

Kristen. <3
.
.

*Kat's wify*


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 5, 2007)

* Kirsten ? :3

<333

Neeeenaaarrrrr =]


----------



## Liengod (Apr 5, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush & Angelush 
So cute.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 5, 2007)

Dragoness_Noush and haruka and Jessica...


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow Angel, you look way too much like one of my friends >.>


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 5, 2007)

Angelush, I love your new hairstyle, it really compliment you. x3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 5, 2007)

zomg, nice pics!


----------



## hanshi (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sad. Why can't I see any pictures?


----------



## Liengod (Apr 5, 2007)

They're in the Member Picture Thread and not here.
Otherwise the internet hates you.


----------



## hanshi (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh wow, I am so incredibly dumb. :c Thank you for helping me, hahaha.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 6, 2007)

Tea_and_Cookies said:


> wow blackbird,that's one Carmen Sandiego pic. wouldn't be so much fun if carmen was actually your name, and thats how kids in elementry school made fun of you, though your awfful pretty.
> 
> So is everyone on Here!
> 
> DAMN YOU BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE, DAMN YOU! why must i be surrounded by better looking people!



You be better looking too if u take off the wig and dress!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 6, 2007)

hanshi said:


> Oh wow, I am so incredibly dumb. :c Thank you for helping me, hahaha.



we all made _that_ mistake once...

*cough* didn't we


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, I did. -raises hand-


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

You all make Jiraiya drool and make funny movements with his hands.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 6, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> You all make Jiraiya drool and make funny movements with his hands.



Funny movements?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Angelush doesn't look like ur average naruto-fan

whats with all the beautiful women doing on the internet these days??...



Jeanne said:


> Funny movements?



fap x564


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> Funny movements?



Oh, you know what I'm talking about!  The creepy wandering fingers routine.  I'm shivering just thinking about it!


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 6, 2007)

[P.Chizzle];7767307 said:
			
		

> Angelush doesn't look like ur average naruto-fan
> 
> whats with all the beautiful women doing on the internet these days??...
> 
> ...



 Um okay.



Beatnik said:


> Oh, you know what I'm talking about!  The creepy wandering fingers routine.  I'm shivering just thinking about it!


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

If I get a job that I really want in the next 4 days, I will post new pics of me up in celebration.

If I dont...I HATE THE WORLD.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> If I get a job that I really want in the next 4 days, I will post new pics of me up in celebration.
> 
> If I dont...I HATE THE WORLD.



what type of occupation is it?


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 6, 2007)

Angelush... You're so pretty.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

[P.Chizzle];7767509 said:
			
		

> what type of occupation is it?



Journalist type job involving writing about stuff.  I'm a music journalist at the moment but I dont get paid for it, which...sucks to be honest.  I'm tired of writing for free, I want to get paid for a living damnit.

Slightly back on topic...Memento mori is the only one who commented on my earlier pic. *sniff* She's the only one who cares!

EDIT: Actually, this is a good point, how the heck can you find someone's photo in that thread?  Gotta be a hassle.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Journalist type job involving writing about stuff.  I'm a music journalist at the moment but I dont get paid for it, which...sucks to be honest.  I'm tired of writing for free, I want to get paid for a living damnit.
> 
> Slightly back on topic...Memento mori is the only one who commented on my earlier pic. *sniff* She's the only one who cares!



You should've been on that MTV show "True Life: I'm a rolling stones writer".

old boy eh? nice shirt.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

[P.Chizzle];7767647 said:
			
		

> You should've been on that MTV show "True Life: I'm a rolling stones writer".



After 2 years trying, I'm on the verge of just giving up to be honest, this country is useless.  I might apply for the JET programme at the end of the year, teaching English to Japanese kids in 2008, it'll be fun.



> old boy eh? nice shirt.



Thanks.    Nice freaky tongue.  Plus you're Asian which means your hair is automatically flawless and I am jealous.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 6, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Journalist type job involving writing about stuff.  I'm a music journalist at the moment but I dont get paid for it, which...sucks to be honest.  I'm tired of writing for free, I want to get paid for a living damnit.


That really weird, I'm also doing the same. Some of the free stuff sort of makes up for it though.You do it for an ezine or an actually magazine?


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> That really weird, I'm also doing the same. Some of the free stuff sort of makes up for it though.You do it for an ezine or an actually magazine?



I write for a couple not-so-famous websites.  I enjoyed it in the beginning, got lots of experience, reviewed stuff, kept freebies, went to gigs for free, interviewed artists, filmmakers, creative industry types, but I really deserve to get paid already and have a career.  The job centre's on my back telling me to just give up and get any old job, so is my family, the pressure's on and I just cant hold out anymore and will soon end up in a shitty office job for the rest of my life probably (unless a) someone out there decides to pay me to write, or b) the JET thing takes off in which case I'll be living it up in Japan)

The life of a writer...not pretty!

People in the pic thread...pretty!


----------



## Angelush (Apr 6, 2007)

[P.Chizzle];7767307 said:
			
		

> Angelush doesn't look like ur average naruto-fan
> 
> whats with all the beautiful women doing on the internet these days??...
> 
> ...



Oh really? What does average naruto fan look like?~ Hehe anywai i've been watching naruto since 2004 i think~my cousins got me hooked! ( onepiece and bleach as well)




Tsukami-chan said:


> Angelush... You're so pretty.



aww thanks hun~ <3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Angelush said:


> Oh really? What does average naruto fan look like?~ Hehe anywai i've been watching naruto since 2004 i think~my cousins got me hooked! ( onepiece and bleach as well)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Average naruto fans looks like me. But there are rare ones who are actually stunning looking like maybe.( example: the person above)


----------



## Jannoy (Apr 6, 2007)

Noush, that's cute. <321

Haru (Mudkip), you're adorable. ^_^

Mizu, I've noticed that a lot of your pix show you with wet hair or something. X3

Angelush, nice hair!


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> Noush, that's cute. <321
> 
> Haru (Mudkip), you're adorable. ^_^
> 
> ...



Yes, a keen eye this Jannoy possess. Sometimes hair gel and sometimes I wet myself with bottled water for fun before taking pictures. So i can be like Suigetsu.


----------



## Jannoy (Apr 6, 2007)

[P.Chizzle];7775492 said:
			
		

> Yes, a keen eye this Jannoy possess. Sometimes hair gel and sometimes I wet myself with bottled water for fun before taking pictures. So i can be like Suigetsu.



Yosha, a keen eye 

But you've been posting pictures like that even before Suigetsu was introduced =O


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> Yosha, a keen eye
> 
> But you've been posting pictures like that even before Suigetsu was introduced =O



That was when I wanted to be like ...........  Sai.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 6, 2007)

i see your pic Bosk Love <3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2007)

I see it too.

It's gonna go away, soon.

I wanna make Del angry. xD


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2007)

Akat is cute


----------



## Liengod (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr. how old are you?
You look the complete opposite of what I expected.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2007)

How old do you think I am?


----------



## Dave (Apr 6, 2007)

lol doc i always imagine you look like zappa


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2007)

Everyone says I look a lot younger than they thought I was. T.T


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 6, 2007)

i tend to personify peoples by their avys so yah ^^you look youngish! how olds are you


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm legal. >.>

I will delete it tomorrow.

Hopefully before Dawn and Del see it.

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Liengod (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How old do you think I am?



13 or 14, honestly.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> 13 or 14, honestly.



Wow.

       No.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 6, 2007)

yu 18  unliek me ? 

:<


----------



## Liengod (Apr 6, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Wow.
> 
> No.



That was before you posted that you were legal.
It may just be the size and the quality of the picture, but based off of it you look very young and not very tall.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 6, 2007)

I could see you eating human flesh doc.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 6, 2007)

I know you're 18 xD

You're look a lot younger then I expected XD


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 6, 2007)

KIWI WHERE ARE YUR KYYUTER THAN KYUUBI PICTARS DX


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 6, 2007)

I need to find my camera DDX

@Sunny: You've just ruined my image of House now.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 6, 2007)

SUNNNNEH so pwnful <3333

 lol tis great


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I need to find my camera DDX
> 
> @Sunny: You've just ruined my image of House now.


Good >D


troublesum-chan said:


> SUNNNNEH so pwnful <3333
> 
> lol tis great


<3


----------



## Jessica (Apr 7, 2007)

I would let Sunuvmann give me a check-up anyday..


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 7, 2007)

Hanshi, you look way better with your bangs.

Dr. : whoa, yea, that user name would seem like you'd look older or something.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 7, 2007)

cygnus said:


> I could see you eating human flesh doc.



I wanna see more of your pics, cygnus!


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

PYNJ i want you.....BAD

there are no words to describe how bad i want you

come over to my house later


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

Pokeyounojutsu, you look awesome XD


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe thanks for the comments  um]Your pic is awesome too Krick XD[/um]


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

uh huh suuuure


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> uh huh suuuure



No rly I mean it.**


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

i know my dog just fell asleep on my arm and i can only type with one hand


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 7, 2007)

Poor Krickitat. If my dog fell asleep on my arm, I'd loose all feeling in and circulation to my arm. o_O

-has a golden retriever-


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> i know my dog just fell asleep on my arm and i can only type with one hand



My cat does that to me. O.o He also drools in his sleep, so I get that added experience of saliva.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

yup

no one tell me im pretty and that my pic is great

caus sure...yea


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> yup
> 
> no one tell me im pretty and that my pic is great
> 
> caus sure...yea



Your a red-head now!


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

was i ever anything else at heart? XD


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> was i ever anything else at heart? XD



And kinky tooooo.


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> yup
> 
> no one tell me im pretty and that my pic is great
> 
> caus sure...yea



I thought you caught my comment.   Damnit I need to stop using 'um' tags, look up Krick I will edit the tags out.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

kinky should be my new nick name

im gunna change my name or make a dupe and call myself kinky...its a cute name

and PYNJ i dont know what your talking about i cant see anything


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

Me said:
			
		

> Hehe thanks for the comments  um]Your pic is awesome too Krick XD[/um]



I assumed you saw it, and you didnt think I was serious about your pic. You look  good in your pic and red heads are hot. 

That was my last time to use deleted text in messages, no one ever sees it


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

Red heads ARE hot
Thanks for the comment


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2007)

ponyjutsu
i thought you were 12


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

white fang...somehow that is how i pictured you looking

i need to post more pics of my boobs in the bath house


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

esca said:


> ponyjutsu
> i thought you were 12



Because of the ridiculous name or my posts?


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> white fang...somehow that is how i pictured you looking
> 
> i need to post more pics of my boobs in the bath house



Boobies. 


How so did you picture me exactly?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

Pokeyounojutsu said:


> Because of the ridiculous name or my posts?


 
Your name, mostly. <_<;;

Are you ever gonna change it?


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe, maybe not. Depends on if I ever take the time to come up with another name. I could just use my real name.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

What's your real name?


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

Micah **


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2007)

Pokeyounojutsu said:


> Because of the ridiculous name or my posts?


your avy
its so childlike


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

Micah? Sure, why not =/


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Boobies.
> 
> 
> How so did you picture me exactly?




....naked!

the name Micah.....that makes me want you even more

stop it now i know your deliberately trying to turn me on


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2007)

Krickitat...naked eh?


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Micah? Sure, why not =/





krickitat said:


> ....naked!
> 
> the name Micah.....that makes me want you even more
> 
> stop it now i know your deliberately trying to turn me on



Micah it is. I wasnt at first but now I am >  I am going to bed, 2:30 am here, tired... 



			
				esca said:
			
		

> your avy
> its so childlike



Oh, I dont think I have changed that avy since I first came to NF. My avatar is weak and stolen from DA =/


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2007)

i see
you should update


----------



## Angelush (Apr 7, 2007)

pokey is cute


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

you want him too right? see im not the only one


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 7, 2007)

Aaaaaah! The hot boys are everywhere!


----------



## Angelush (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> you want him too right? see im not the only one


----------



## Shirosaki Isshin (Apr 7, 2007)

*makes a run for it*


----------



## Sakura (Apr 7, 2007)

ALL OF YOU ARE SO HOT, I WANT YOU ALL NOW.


----------



## Angelush (Apr 7, 2007)

sakura your hot <3 <3


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 7, 2007)

We could have a massive orgy.

o_o

Or not, but whatever.


----------



## Sakura (Apr 7, 2007)

Angelush said:


> sakura your hot <3 <3



 Thanks <3

But so are you :3


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 7, 2007)

I was going to say Pokeyounojutsu is cute, but it seems he's getting enough praise.

Doc, you look a lot younger then I expected. Haha.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I would let Sunuvmann give me a check-up anyday..


Turn your head and cough


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Doc, you look a lot younger then I expected. Haha.


 
Everyone says that! 

Which, I guess in and of itself isn't bad. I guess I must seem older than I look, which can be good.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 7, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian:

You look like you just recently turned 17.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2007)

Not quite.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Doggie, how are you? Or.. Should I call you Tobey Maguire?


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Apr 7, 2007)

How am I??? I'm great <3

You?

But in case you meant how _old_ are you, I'm 15 XD

And do I really look like Tobey Maguire? I mean, my hair > his anyday of the week. :3


----------



## ninamori (Apr 7, 2007)

Doggie, I don't know why, but you remind me of the guy in your sig.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Apr 7, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> Doggie, I don't know why, but you remind me of the guy in your sig.



I think that's the most awesomest thing anyone could possibly say 


take some of my crappy reps <3

EDIT: god damn 24 hour rule


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

Dogie, you look a lot better than what I expected o_O


----------



## Saosin (Apr 7, 2007)

Doggie, you're cute. <3

:3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2007)

Why are the pretty ones always so dumb?


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Apr 7, 2007)

@Doggie: OMG I wish I could look like you xDDD


----------



## nicoleXcore (Apr 8, 2007)

sorta late, but...

mad props to *blackbird_9`s* gorgeous pics.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh, goodness! I always forget how cute all the guys are on here!


----------



## Casyle (Apr 8, 2007)

More Tsukami-Chan, more Tsukami-Chan, more Tsukami-Chan!

*Notices her profile age for the first time*



.....

.....

.....

.....

.....

.....

.....

.....

.....

Aw, hell, More Tsukami-Chan, more Tsukami-Chan, more Tsukami-Chan!

*Ducks and hides*


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 8, 2007)

Casyle said:


> More Tsukami-Chan, more Tsukami-Chan, more Tsukami-Chan!
> 
> *Notices her profile age for the first time*
> 
> ...





Ehehehehe. -giggles-

Thankies. ^^

I'm going to Virginia today, but I'll try to get a couple more pictures up afterwards. -nods-


----------



## Casyle (Apr 8, 2007)

Woo hoo! *Laughs*  Have fun!  I hear Virginia is gorgeous.

Gonna take a road trip sometime this year, and considering Viginia as one of the destinations.  Hope you like it!


----------



## earthshine (Apr 8, 2007)

B I want to marry you and then have hot raunchy sex with you.


----------



## Usagi (Apr 8, 2007)

B, you're such a stunner.

Pokeyou....lovely face and eyes.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 8, 2007)

L likes Doggie, his avy, sig, and his custom title.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Dogie, you look a lot better than what I expected o_O



Heh thanks Kimi <3

I dunno what you look like, but I've always expected you to look cute for some reason o:




			
				Saosin said:
			
		

> Doggie, you're cute. <3
> 
> :3



Thanks Jesse 



			
				DespondentGuitarist said:
			
		

> @Doggie: OMG I wish I could look like you xDDD



Cheers dude 



			
				L said:
			
		

> L likes Doggie, his avy, sig, and his custom title.



Eru!!!!

I see your a fellow fan of DN! Well my sig and avy were a bit of a rush job, and it was actually my first time making a set, but thanks! <3<3<3


----------



## Dave (Apr 8, 2007)

ZOMG B


----------



## Angelush (Apr 8, 2007)

L! u look so cute ^^

hey KUYA~ nice pics  musta?


----------



## B (Apr 8, 2007)

L <333333333333


----------



## Charlie (Apr 8, 2007)

B <333333333333333

*@Doggie*
Doesn't matter if it's a rush job. It's still Mello


----------



## Dave (Apr 8, 2007)

i cant see most of your pictures btw


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2007)

Angelush said:


> L! u look so cute ^^
> 
> hey KUYA~ nice pics  musta?



thanks shorty. and when u said musta did u mean kumusta? as in how are you in tagalog? i must warn u, my tagalog is pretty weak.

ok lang, at ikaw? (i'm ok, and you?)

edit: i juss went to go check ur pics. ur lookin good too shorty.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 8, 2007)

Kuya, you are sooo beautiful!


----------



## Angelush (Apr 8, 2007)

Shirosaki Isshin: ninja in the snow? hehe nice pic  




Kuya said:


> thanks shorty. and when u said musta did u mean kumusta? as in how are you in tagalog? i must warn u, my tagalog is pretty weak.
> 
> ok lang, at ikaw? (i'm ok, and you?)
> 
> edit: i juss went to go check ur pics. ur lookin good too shorty.



haha yeah slang for kamusta~ 

im not too bad....


btw im not short~


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Kuya, you are sooo beautiful!



juss to let u know i'm the guy btw. and if u think i'm beautiful then thanks haha.

and to angellush, that's my slang too. i call girls "shorty".


----------



## Jessica (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sorry Kuya! You stiil look good though. 

RetroRainbow, you are simply gorgeous.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 8, 2007)

Kuya said:


> juss to let u know i'm the guy btw.


I knew you were a guy because of your name..But the pic confused me, un O__o


----------



## Usagi (Apr 8, 2007)

Awww Dawn. Cute<3  x3


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope that you and Del had a good time this Easter, Dawn ^_^

I should sleep .__.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 8, 2007)

Moriiiii ish so kyuuuuuut~  xx


----------



## Misa (Apr 8, 2007)

Dawn you are so cute


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 8, 2007)

Haha, cute.

Del looks tired in the first one.


----------



## Jannoy (Apr 8, 2007)

*@Misa:* Jenny, it's just your feet! D:

Ah, I see TRC. 
---
Dawn's cute


----------



## Misa (Apr 8, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> *@Misa:* Jenny, it's just your feet! D:



i know, i got bored and wanted to shoe my bubbles socks :3





> Ah, I see TRC.


Yesh TRC  im going to get more volumes soon >3


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn, Misa Misa tricked me. 

Cute pics, Valentine <33


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

Mm.. yeah.. I guess Dawn is kinda cute. 



Vash said:


> Del looks tired in the first one.



I was pretty much tired the whole time I was there. Not much sleep was going on. Ironically though, I was the widest awake about the last 3 hours I was there. NO sleep went on. We watched the last showing of Grindhouse.. didn't get home 'til 4 and Dawn tried to wrestle me. :rofl


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 9, 2007)

Deltronique said:


> Mm.. yeah.. I guess Dawn is kinda cute.


Oh, just a bit...



> didn't get home 'til 4 and Dawn tried to wrestle me. :rofl


Haha, I remember times like that.
Did you win?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 9, 2007)

@Suiton Hasselhoff: we finally get to see the face behind the hasselhoff!! lol

@Doggie: You remind me ALOT of this kid thats in my math class


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

Vash said:


> Haha, I remember times like that.
> Did you win?



Serious? I'm a dude.. she's a girl. She's not doing much in pinning me. Well, I'm sure there's a group of girls out there somewhere that could kick my ass. Dawn's just not one of them.

I pinned her once in the living room, and I felt sorry 'cause she just couldn't move, so I got up and sat on the couch. And she hops up hella fast like, "I WON! You gave up. I WON!" 

I'm looking at her thinking .. "o.O No.. I let you get up. You'll take ANYTHING and say it's a win, won't you?" XDDDD


----------



## RaNiS (Apr 9, 2007)

Im lost...-_-
Can't find Del's pic & Dawn...


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

RaNiS said:


> Im lost...-_-
> Can't find Del's pic & Dawn...



Aw, Ran. 

Here it is:

*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=205057*


----------



## RaNiS (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank's Del
Your an ideal mod>_<

...the first pic is funny, haha
I already know your face, all I need is the name!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Awww Dawn. Cute<3  x3


Thank you Krissybear. <3


Kimihiro said:


> I hope that you and Del had a good time this Easter, Dawn ^_^
> 
> I should sleep .__.


Well, technically he left at like 7am on Easter, so I didn't really spend it with him. -____-

But I did have a good weekend. =3


Dragoness_Noush said:


> Moriiiii ish so kyuuuuuut~  xx


<33333333333


Misa said:


> Dawn you are so cute


Aw, thank you sweetie.  


Jannoy said:


> Dawn's cute


Aw, so are you little missy. =3


Deltronique said:


> Mm.. yeah.. I guess Dawn is kinda cute.


Jerk. 

*O_W*- pretty pictures missy. <3


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Wolfwood, those glasses are hawt.

and Bronzehawk...  HOLYOMGOMG!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 9, 2007)

:< you guys looked like you had a fun easter 

T-T i colored eggers

with kids half my age. 

:3 so kyuuuuut pictars


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 9, 2007)

Kieren said:


> @Suiton Hasselhoff: we finally get to see the face behind the hasselhoff!! lol



I only have drunk pics or retarded ones. Or both at the same time.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 9, 2007)

Paracetemol you should wear that more often ^^

You have an awesome figure.............
I would kill for that


----------



## Emery (Apr 9, 2007)

Haha.  Asian jailbait in bondage.


Honest to god, I love this forum.  It generates much lulz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok Mary, you can stop seducing me now. I'll sleep with your mother to get her off your back.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

DEL IMMA GONNA HAVE TA WRASTLE YA SOMEDAY NOW

I REALLY WILL KICK YOUR CHINKY ASS


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol. Chinky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2007)

Please, no racism.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> DEL IMMA GONNA HAVE TA WRASTLE YA SOMEDAY NOW
> 
> I REALLY WILL KICK YOUR CHINKY ASS



Hey you. Bitch. STFU before I slap with my pimp hand. And.. WHERE'S MY MONEY? You've been late 4 times. I've been counting.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Please, no racism.



Its ok if its all in love.


----------



## Liengod (Apr 9, 2007)

Shirosaki Isshin is a terrorist.
I called it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Please, no racism.


I see no racism, cracca.


Deltronique said:


> Hey you. Bitch. STFU before I slap with my pimp hand. And.. WHERE'S MY MONEY? You've been late 4 times. I've been counting.


YOU'RE DYSLEXIC AND YOUR EYES SUCK ALGEBRA PENIS LOVER AZN BEAVER PRIDE BITCH :MAD


Memento mori said:


> Its ok if its all in love.


Wuzzat?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Wuzzat?



Oh. I know about all about the love you hold for Del.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> YOU'RE DYSLEXIC AND YOUR EYES SUCK ALGEBRA PENIS LOVER AZN BEAVER PRIDE BITCH :MAD



I'm not dyslexic you spic. I think outside the box.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Oh. I know about all about the love you hold for Del.


You like your i*c*st fantasies far too much. >.>


Deltronique said:


> I'm not dyslexic you spic. I think outside the box.


Is that a euphemism for gay secks?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You like your i*c*st fantasies far too much. >.>


>___>

Psh. CBGxDel is where its at.
Asian on Asian.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

I bet you keep that folder right next to your LessxLessV2.0 folder.

Slut.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Is that a euphemism for gay secks?



Haven't you learned by now that EVERYTHING I say is a euphemism for gay secks?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I bet you keep that folder right next to your LessxLessV2.0 folder.
> 
> Slut.



Lol. I dun have any Lessv2.0 pictures, silly.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

Deltronique said:


> Haven't you learned by now that EVERYTHING I say is a euphemism for gay secks?



...GAWD

You really ARE turning into Moe!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 9, 2007)

Kori is looking wonderfully molestable.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 9, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Kori is looking wonderfully molestable.



Mitsuki is still on NF !? Sugoiiiiii  
Why dont you post some pictahs


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 9, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Mitsuki is still on NF !? Sugoiiiiii
> Why dont you post some pictahs



Of course I am xD I was just less on the internet over the past few weeks.

And perhaps I'll post one, but probably not. I'm sick so I look like shit and I kinda have enough of camwhoring. :3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 9, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Of course I am xD I was just less on the internet over the past few weeks.
> 
> And perhaps I'll post one, but probably not. I'm sick so I look like shit and I kinda have enough of camwhoring. :3



 
*makes me feel sad*
I guess I should come over tomorrow and make you a cup of tea !


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 9, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Kori is looking wonderfully whoreish.



fix'd. . . .


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

David's sisbrother, do me? <3


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2007)

Deltronique said:


> Haven't you learned by now that EVERYTHING I say is a euphemism for gay secks?


 
Unfortunately.

Dave, post a picture if you haven't already.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

-has lost the URL of the Marry Picture thread-

-grumblegrumble-


----------



## Jessica (Apr 9, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy, that picture makes.. me... want you..


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2007)

Kori, that picture looks like a myspace picture.

...is there something you need to tell us? D:


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 9, 2007)

I feel lesbian for Kori/Mary now. ;_;


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon, are you, for now and forever  so I don't have to ask again, a boy... or a girl? o_o

'Cause EVERY one of the pictures you've posted has that guy with curly black hair in it... and that girl with the red hair in it.

It makes it physically impossible to figure it out. And although having "Uncle" in your name makes you seem more like a boy, almost no matter what name you have on NF, it's probably unisex. ><


----------



## Sara (Apr 9, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy is pretty<3

Oracular Wolf is too<3

Misa`s socks = <3

Retro Rainbow = cute

L = pretty

Doggie = super cute<3


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Apr 9, 2007)

aaaww Tsuki your so cute!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Tsukami-chan, UL is a boy.


----------



## Sakura (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh, I like Misa's socks 
Uncle Lunchwagon, that's cool :3
Arwen, cuuute <3
Kori, I love it <3
Dawn! Is that Del? :]


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2007)

UL is a boy.

I'm having problems loading this thread, so no doubt the question has been answered. D:


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Apr 9, 2007)

Tsumaki, you really do look like an Irish lassie


----------



## stardust (Apr 9, 2007)

Jessica said:


> I'm sorry Kuya! You stiil look good though.
> 
> RetroRainbow, you are simply gorgeous.





Obito said:


> Retro Rainbow = cute





Aww, shucks heh!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2007)

S.H. actually posted a pic? 

I fear because I do not know


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Dawn! Is that Del? :]



Yeah.**


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 9, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> I only have drunk pics or retarded ones. Or both at the same time.



lol im sorry but i laughed really hard at that one lol


and btw...this and the pic post thread are my favorite threads of the site =P


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

Doggie said:


> Tsumaki, you really do look like an Irish lassie



Aww, thanks, Doggie. You look pretty awesome, too. -nods-



DespondentGuitarist said:


> aaaww Tsuki your so cute!!!



-giggles- Thankies. ^^

Aha! So I was right, Uncle Lunchwagon IS a boy! In that case, he is very pretty and awesome looking. -nods-


----------



## Misa (Apr 9, 2007)

Obito said:


> Paracetamol Boy is pretty<3
> 
> Misa`s socks = <3





Obito <3



Sakura said:


> Oh, I like Misa's socks



Thanks  they were bought with love  ;3



Someone reped me with this


> Bring soxy back!



xD irs made me smile, 

you are awesome, even though i dont know who you are :3


----------



## Sakura (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh sweet, Dawn :3 Didja watch Grindhouse after all?

Misa, they're so cute >.< I used to think I was the queen of socks, but not anymore xD


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Oh sweet, Dawn :3 Didja watch Grindhouse after all?



Yeah, Eva, him, and me went.
It was an awesome movie, you should REALLY go see it.


----------



## Sakura (Apr 9, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Yeah, Eva, him, and me went.
> It was an awesome movie, you should REALLY go see it.



I was considering it, but I wasn't sure who'd go with me to see it D:
Is going alone a wise thing to do?


----------



## Fancy (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe I should go watch it after all. ^^


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I was considering it, but I wasn't sure who'd go with me to see it D:
> Is going alone a wise thing to do?



No, cuz theres a little sex scene ...  it'd be weird going through that alone/


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I was considering it, but I wasn't sure who'd go with me to see it D:
> Is going alone a wise thing to do?



Alone or with someone, doesn't matter.
Great movie one way or another.



			
				[Suigetsu];7826202 said:
			
		

> No, cuz theres a little sex scene ...  it'd be weird going through that alone/



If you call that a sex scene [even a little bit], you need to go to more movies. Haha.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

What are you talking about.. I had to close my eyes when that scene came on. Not a scene for the innocent minded. Like me.


----------



## Misa (Apr 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Oh sweet, Dawn :3 Didja watch Grindhouse after all?
> 
> Misa, they're so cute >.< I used to think I was the queen of socks, but not anymore xD





I have some spongebob ones but thet are a little bit old ;

I had some scooby-do ones but i dont know where they went


----------



## Casyle (Apr 9, 2007)

Tsukami-Chan!  




Glad you left out that imperfect rubbish this time.  You're a cute kid with a great personality!  

Oh, and nice Pokemon stickers.    And really cool dagger!   

Hope you enjoyed Virginia!

Grr.. Why won't those pics appear any larger?  Maybe I should try Photobucket...


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehehe. -giggles-

That's a funny picture. -nods-


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Deltronique said:


> What are you talking about.. I had to close my eyes when that scene came on. Not a scene for the innocent minded. Like me.



Hahahaha. Shut up.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 9, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I was considering it, but I wasn't sure who'd go with me to see it D:
> Is going alone a wise thing to do?


I enjoyed watching it with friends, but as long as it's not an empty theater it's an awesome movie.


----------



## Jannoy (Apr 10, 2007)

Tsukami-chan, you're adorable. 

Nice ones, Dawn and Del.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Tsukami-chan is fucking jailbait... >.<

DAMN YOU, REDHEADS


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

I posted pictures, mother fuckers.  I expect at least one person to mention that this time.


----------



## Dave (Apr 10, 2007)

omg martrin
you look happy
at least in some of those pics
congrats!
YOU SMILIED!


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

Iijyanaika, I love it. <33333

I still have your number, I've been meaning to call. ><
I'll have to call you sometime this week. 
Hopefully you aren't too busy.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2007)

ah! so this is where dawn went! haven't been here in awhile, rah 
i just work during the day during the week, so anytime after 3pm my time <

i remeber seeing a picture of sakura in here or the BH, meh? very cute 

and getting to see kori's pics are like christmas


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> ah! so this is where dawn went! haven't been here in awhile, rah


Yuh, you disappeared for a bit.  

martryn, you're kinda cute. x3
Unexpected surprise.


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

> omg martrin
> you look happy
> at least in some of those pics
> congrats!
> YOU SMILIED!



Piss off.  It's your imagination.



> martryn, you're kinda cute. x3 *[/sarcasm]*



You can piss off too.

Iijyanaika (yeah, I had to copy and paste the fucking name), is that Eeyore in the background there?

Thanks for noticen'. [/Eeyore]​


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> Piss off.  It's your imagination.



Man. No sarcasm. If I was sarcastic, I would have said so. v_v


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2007)

that is an eeyore, a friend gave it to me, i was doing some arranging  in my new room, so that's why it's all shit/shambles looking. 

but i have a bit of an eeyore........addiction. i've got quite the collection, but now, it has a bit more meaning to it. 

i've noticed your little hide away message


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

> Man. No sarcasm. If I was sarcastic, I would have said so. v_v



Don't hate me!  I forget that there are tiny people behind my screen that are responsible for non-martryn posts. 



> that is an eeyore, a friend gave it to me, i was doing some arranging in my new room, so that's why it's all shit/shambles looking.
> 
> but i have a bit of an eeyore........addiction. i've got quite the collection, but now, it has a bit more meaning to it.
> 
> i've noticed your little hide away message



I fucking love Eeyore.  I wouldn't say I have an addiction, but I'm a big fan of Winnie the Pooh, and Eeyore is my favorite character.  Had an Eeyore avatar for a while, but people called me emo, so I took it off.  Fucking ass-wiping cunts.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> Don't hate me!  I forget that there are tiny people behind my screen that are responsible for non-martryn posts.



I could never hate you.


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

> I could never hate you.



You say that now...


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> You say that now...



And I'll say it later as well.


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

> And I'll say it later as well.



...

...you say that now...


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> ...
> 
> ...you say that now...



Endless cycles.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> Don't hate me!  I forget that there are tiny people behind my screen that are responsible for non-martryn posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking love Eeyore.  I wouldn't say I have an addiction, but I'm a big fan of Winnie the Pooh, and Eeyore is my favorite character.  Had an Eeyore avatar for a while, but people called me emo, so I took it off.  Fucking ass-wiping cunts.



eeyore is my favorite too. i say screw those pricks! i use to have a ton of stuff out and about, but i calmed it down. but i still get comments. screw them though. i used to have a really close friend where i had eeyore and she had tinker bell. when i come back from my trip, i'm going to get a tatoo with eeyore and tinkerbell flying off of his nose in rememberance to her.


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

> when i come back from my trip, i'm going to get a tatoo with eeyore and tinkerbell flying off of his nose in rememberance to her.



What?  She die or something?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah, hence the past tense/rememberance


----------



## Sakura (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn the p*d*p****. I like it. :3


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn, you don't look as grumpy as I thought you would.


----------



## Sakura (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice pics, Kuya. :3


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, Kuya.. I know you're not a girl this time!

I love that first picture, don't know why. I think it is the pose.. I laughed out loud though.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Nice pics, Kuya. :3



Thanks shorty



Jessica said:


> Okay, Kuya.. I know you're not a girl this time!
> 
> I love that first picture, don't know why. I think it is the pose.. I laughed out loud though.



That pose wasn't even planned, i think i was about to start showing my friend the choreography i juss came up wit, thanks tho.


----------



## Sakura (Apr 10, 2007)

Kuya said:


> Thanks *shorty*



     .


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks to the people who said I'm pretty.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2007)

Everyone who has pictures on the last page (I just don't want to go back to get your names, but I saw the pics!) are all very good looking.


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

j, your GF is still hot, though she's starting to look a lot less like Natalie Portman.  I take back the most recent Natalie Portman joke at her expense.

EDIT:  Oh, shit, I hope that wasn't your sister or something.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 10, 2007)

Holey crap, some of y'all need to keep your pictures to yourselves, you look terrible 

Just kiddin'

Now I know who Kuya is! He's like one of 2 people who actually added my fake myspace profile to his group of friends.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn; r u frodo?


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

> martryn; r u frodo?



No, but my friend is.  And I know another guy who is Elijah Wood.  

Apparently I'm Pete Townsend.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice picture Sketch !
WTH is that dude doing on the background!


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 10, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Nice picture Sketch !
> WTH is that dude doing on the background!



I dunno what you are doing there.......


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Holey crap, some of y'all need to keep your pictures to yourselves, you look terrible
> 
> Just kiddin'
> 
> Now I know who Kuya is! He's like one of 2 people who actually added my fake myspace profile to his group of friends.



Yea cuz u were one of the few who showed their myspace link in their sig. I had mine up in the beginning when i was new here. Then i found out majority of the people here were myspace haters so i was like whaaaatttt. But yeah, thanks for the rep on my performance i'm gonna post another one soon.


----------

